# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  what did you do this week to prepare

## wareagle69

for what ever lies ahead, i want this thread to get thousands of posts and veiws i would like everyone every week to say what they have done no matter how big or small, did you store one more bag of beans or did you purchase the 30,000 dollar wind and solar package or like me i started at a new church this week first time in a long time and i am not religous and this is a non denominational church but it is full of folks who are farmers and such so for me it is about networking and bartering with my plumbing and heating background i can possibly trade offf some of these skills for a calf or someting like that
so what did you do this week to prepare?

----------


## Sourdough

As a price hedge, I bought another 700 pounds of Dog Food. Sam's Club price for Atta Boy 60# bag went from $10.98 to $26.85 in three months. This week I also started giving animals 15 minutes to eat twice a day; then retrieve their buckets or bowls of uneaten food, and put them in the feed barn. It seems as soon as they stop eating and move away, in comes the magpies, jays and ravens. They are welcome to the spillage, but with grain up 55% the free food program is suspended......... Bought a 5 KW diesel generator, 3 cyl. Luger engine.

----------


## wareagle69

that was a benefit of mrs eagle working at a vet clinic food 50% off so we stocked up a years worth next spring we will have to figure out another avenue

----------


## LindyLu

Tis only me...The Lurker...I seldom post but feel I know all you folks, and read most every single post and have learned soooo much.  Anyway, this past week, I bought me a 22 Comanche pistol, well I ordered it anyway.  I hate small guns but feel I best buy one now or possibly do without.  I have a question about storing that much dog food, I make my Aussi's dog food from venison (free) and green beans (free) and brown rice or macaroni but I do have a 50 pound bag stowed with the goat & chicken feed.  It is the type that has molasses and I left it in the original bag.  All the feed & corn is stacked on pallets in my laundry room so is dry and varmint proof.  Having explained that to death (I tend to do that - sorry), should I put the dog food in a plastic bucket and seal it like wheat berries?  I would rather not use my buckets up as I need to get more wheat.

----------


## wareagle69

well there is an expiration date on the bag usually one year then you start loosing nutritional value so i would use the bag when possible maybe small amoutns to supplement the regular food, like with my horses i use beet pulp to help as a filler it is about 7 dollars a bag vs the 24 dollars a bag for the oats so i feed both but can cut my oats in half this way, the natural diet for dogs is always the best, i like to feed chicken and rice or goat and rice with carrots or green beans

----------


## nell67

If it has molasses in it,you should use it up by the use by date on it if you are not storing it another way,we do not sell feed with molasses in it at our farm supply store after the sell by date,because the molasses tends to grow mold.

----------


## tacmedic

This week I canned about 16 pints of pears, and 8 pints of pear butter.  I still have about a bushel of apples to do something with.  I might try to dry them next week.  My hard apple cider is done fermenting (spec grav 1.00) and I will bottle that this week as soon as I get some more bottles.  One of the local stores had a great sale on boneless pork ribs, so I stocked up on those and vaccum sealed them and stuck them in the freezer.

we- I think this thread is a great idea!

----------


## nell67

tacmedic,have you ever tried to make pear jelly?? This year was a first for me on that one,and it was much more time consuming than any other jelly I have ever made.

I did it for a guy who has some pear trees and wanted to try it,but his wife is not the type to put stuff away,so he asked if i would try.

I looked long and hard online to find a recipe for it and finally found one that even attempted it using an apple jelly recipe,the one thing it was correct about was it is a much longer cooking time to get it to the gel stage than just about any other fruit.

This week I picked up another trailer of corn from the farmers field to have ground for feed,will now have about 5 months of feed for the critters. bought 100# pigs last week to feed out for the freezer.

----------


## huntermj

Added more .22 ammo, hurricane lamp. more lamp oil, stored some food. Also bought a 6.5 qt. cast iron pot, already made a batch of backed beans in it :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

What did I do to prepare?  Hmmm?  Started a fight with the zoning bureaucrats to keep my business going.  Got away for a little camping to help clear my mind.  Yep, that’s what I did.

----------


## Woodland

We have been cutting firewood, and last night me and my son made some char cloth. Also last night we practiced with some nest tinder I found in the hollow of one of the tree's we cut up. 
It's a shame wareagle we don't live close as we usually give our spare jersey bull calves away as their not worth the gas money to get them to auction most times.
LinyLu, let me know what you think of the Comanche. I almost bought one in .357 but got a Ruger SP101 3" instead.

----------


## nell67

Ahhh,too bad you are in Penn. Woodland,as jerseys here have been particularly sought after at the auctions.

----------


## Woodland

How it was explained to me was at the feedlots they don't have a fast enough weight gain as compared to the beef breeds or even holsteins, but if you have pasture and time they fill out fine. But the breed does well in grazing type milk production.

----------


## tacmedic

nell- I have never tried to make pear jelly.  This is the first time I have attempted pear butter.  It took about twice as long to cook down as apples and I wound up with half as much.  I think pears just have so much more water content than other "hard" fruits do that they have to be cooked a lot longer.  I still have some more pears to work with, I am thinking about trying to dry them.  Has anyone ever tried this?

----------


## Riverrat

Finished putting up this and next winters wood, in the process of building a workshop and I am stocking it with mostly hand tools, and picked up couple of extra cans of food when grocery shopping.

----------


## Freki

ohh nice thread! 

I've been quite lucky this week as I've just finished a contract so had some spare pocket money. I splashed out on some replacement kit and ordered a nice cross bow (packing a whopping 180lb should do the trick with the broad tipped bolt heads I ordered too!) as in the UK it's pretty hard to get any firearms.

----------


## Freki

> -fired about 1000 rounds at the range on friday...with different tools, ammo, and different drills (weak hand, using flash lights, double taps...)
> -bought ammo, mags, and some more ammo.
> -bought a box of N95 respirators (why not).
> -bought more batteries...AA, AAA.
> 
> That's about it for this weak.


it's a pity the UK has such strict gun laws, it's not as though it's actually stopping gun related crimes etc but enough of that crap, It's been a good couple of years since I last fired a weapon. We used to do hours of actions on drills. Hard work but it was defo worth it. 

I stick with the S-10 and MK4 NBC gear, it cant do any harm keeping them handy. I've a few spare filters but it may be a good idea to get some disposable masks.

----------


## FVR

Did not really do much.

Oh, yeh, I did pick up 150 22WMR rounds for the new revolver.

Did an inventory on shotgun shells, yeh, I have enough for a few rabbits, deer, hogs, and ducks.  Throw in a turkey or two.

That's about it.

----------


## nell67

[quote=tacmedic;80979]nell- I have never tried to make pear jelly. This is the first time I have attempted pear butter. It took about twice as long to cook down as apples and I wound up with half as much. I think pears just have so much more water content than other "hard" fruits do that they have to be cooked a lot longer. I still have some more pears to work with, I am thinking about trying to dry them. Has anyone ever tried this?[/quote

Never tried to dry them,have you tried pear honey? it is very good,recipes are easy to find online,my daughter in laws mother made some this year and gave me a few jars,yummy!

----------


## FVR

Oh yeh, traded a box of rocks aka flint, chert, butter, etc for a pair of running shoes.

Gonna start running and get in shape to run in the Ranger run.  Gonna do it this year.

----------


## Arsey

Bought 4 new Bantams.
Went to the indoor range, 50kms away, with my wife. Shot 50 rounds each. She shot .38 special. I shot 9mm semi auto.
Bought Remington 12g u/o shotty.
Not bad for a day I thought.

----------


## tuxdad

My fiance and I went out and cut firewood.. I cut and loaded, and she just loaded... Split about 30 logs, and got in  touch with a few neighbors who had trees down to clear them out to prep for next years burn... May have to use some this year if its gets cold enough.. 

Bought some bullets for reloading, worked on plans for a rocket stove(JIC)...

Tux

----------


## wildWoman

I started feeding a raven down on his luck who's been hanging around for a few days despite the best efforts of the resident hawk owl to chase him away. When the raven started hopping around underneath the cabin, looking for garbage, I put out a handful of dog kibble on the beach for him. He ate it it all within no time.

----------


## davef

I'm going to cheat a little bit and quickly go over what I've done this summer, 
my preparations have been many.
First, my wife and I planted a subsistence garden this year.  Lots of staples.  
Potatoes, tomatoes, carrots, onions, peas, beans, etc....
Also planted a substantial herb garden, and purchased about 400 lbs of 
apples, plums, pears, bananas, and other types of fruit.
For the last 3 weeks, we've been harvesting our garden, and drying 
everything we can.  In addition to dehydrating, we've also been canning fruit.  
I think that we've got about a 2/3 to 1/3 ration of dried fruit to canned fruit.
Our dehydrator has been running so much that I'm afraid we'll burn out the 
motor in it.
In addition to building up our dried goods, we've been laying in supplies of 
canned goods.  Every time a grocery store has a "case lot" sale, we've been 
buying extra.
Purchases other than food include a 4600 W backup power generator, a used
tent trailer (with 2-way fridge, running water, and a furnace), and an 
apartment size freezer.  The freezer and the backup generator both fit into
the tent trailer when packed so that we can take them with us.
As some on here know, I've gotten my PAL (Canadian Gun ownership license) 
this fall, and I've just today, purchased a Remington 870 12 gauge shotgun.

All in all, it has been an eventful summer and fall this year.
Oh yeah, and one more thing, I'm working on a coffee can stove, as the fine
city that I live in has seen fit to ban all open wood fires (including fire pits) :Mad:  
within the city limits.  
Municipal elections are coming up and I'm going hoping that all of city 
councilors that voted for the ban, get voted out off office.

Cheers 
Dave

----------


## Dennis K.

Familiarized myself w/ some more back roads out of the metro area.  It can be surprisingly difficult to get out when not using main arteries.  My assumption, in the event of an actual emergency, is that major arteries & thoroughfares will be clogged.
Note to self - time to update my local area maps.

----------


## tsitenha

This week started to list motorcycles addition that would make it better in case of a bug out, already get 70+ miles to the gallon just want to add a few items that will help like a trailer good winter project.

----------


## Stony

hmmm, good Q.
lets see:
cover up fishing boat, charge batteries, feed neighbor dog, clean take-down rifle,
serice sled, track a cougar, 
lots of stuff not really relevant.

----------


## Arsey

Picked up m Remington U/O today.
Sweeeeeeet.
Can't wait to use it on those pesky clay targets that keep eating all our...clay!!
While we were there had another 50 rounds on the range.
My wife on the .38 revolver and me on the Glock 9mm again. Got some great tips from the ROs as well. 
I love that. Actually getting help from those who can see you are keen and a sponge.
Oh Oh and we put our name down for a .22 revolver for my wife when she gets her pistol license in Jan. She loves it. It's nice and light. Old. 2nd hand. A BRNO Grand I believe.
So she's happy and that's a good thing.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

Did a bunch of winterizing around the place. Shot a deer but I gave it away to a family I know who are kind of needy so...I guess they're more ready for whatever comes next.

----------


## wareagle69

hey great stuff folks, this week so far i ahve been in school at night trying to upgrade my certificates which makes me more valuable in the canadian north when it comes to heating a home, more bartering skills for me basically, i can fix your boiler or furnace in exchange for ........... if you have excess of something i can fix your house, thats it so far but the weekend is coming

----------


## crashdive123

> thats it so far but the weekend is coming


You understand of course what this means??????  Monday should be interesting! :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

what an intersting quote, just might catch on

----------


## Icemancometh

Bought 40lbs of rice and 15lbs of dry beans.  Stored them in buckets and rotated my food stores.   also bought (6) 3 liter bottles of water.

----------


## huntermj

Bought a little extra food for LTS and learned to make char-cloth. Thing about storing food, its hard to stop even though you have enough, maybe its just me.

----------


## chiye tanka

Bought a couple  :Wink:  boxes of .223 and 12ga.

----------


## Dave Johns

Excellent thread!  Since I am a noob to the forum, I will give you a quick rundown of the last few months:

Mid-summer: Finally able to do deep knee bends again (long story involving a cement staircase, some furniture, and my kneecap) so I began taking long walks in town. Also started growing concerned about life, the universe, and everything. Started reading the "best if used by" dates on canned foods at the grocery.

Late summer: Renewed my concealed carry permit, purchased a used H&R 12 ga pump, and a makarov pistol (small, accurate, and reliable). Started doing some afternoon hikes in the local foothills.  Started buying a little extra each time I was at the grocery.  researched and put together a BOB.  realized I have no idea what I am doing.

Fall: Worked on a plan. A lot.  Acquired more supplies.  Did my 1st weekend hike/campout in 14 years, only 10 miles total.  Sore for a week afterward.

This Week:  Signed up for a FA class offered by the Red Cross (long time since the scouts).  Practiced at the range. Bought more beans, bullets, and bandages. 

Still working on that plan.

----------


## chiye tanka

Well pilgrim, if you stop running with sharp objects, you might make it. :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave Johns

But the scissors make it more exciting! 


also, thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

Dave - you said you realized you had no idea what you were doing.  Sounds to me like you are doing just fine.  Keep it up - a little at a time.

----------


## wareagle69

ya know sometimes ya just gotta relax i spend so much of my time learning i study in the morning before work then at work during breaks i read my first responder books then go to school a couple of nights a week and spend more tiime studying so this weekend the homestead is on cruise control the boss is away so the mice will play i'm taking all three wonder mutts to the bush first time for the new toy will see how she does and just gonna split wood and clean the barn this weekend thats about all

----------


## Rick

Good thread, WE. I've spent the last two weeks living in a hotel in Atlant's Buckhead section. Nice area, but I was a long way from home with only some of my usual stuff that I stashed in my checked baggage. That included a pocket knife, flint, tube of char clothe, button flashlight, P51 can opener, some first aid supplies and a mini mag light. 

So I got to thinking what would I do if I had to make do with what I had with me. I put together a decent list of usables out of the room. Shower curtain is plastic so I'd cabbage on to that for a ground cover or shelter roof. The sheets would make a bed roll. The bed quilt could be made into a parka/cloak. Pillow case for carry bags or even for cotton strips for char cloth or bandages or whatever I needed. Bottles of water, toilet paper, even the electric cords to the clock radio and lamps could be cut up and used for cordage. The Bible, of course would come with me along with the pen and paper in the desk drawer. 

I carry Vasolene in my shaving kit so I could strip some cotton cloth out and add some Vasolene to it for a fire starter. Mouthwash is high in alcohol content so it's sort of a disinfectant. The soap from the bathroom along with the shampoo. The list went on. 

Sort of a cool experiment to see what I could use in a different environment. That's what I did to prepare this week.

----------


## wareagle69

welcome back ya old fart, other than looking around the room for what you could use  did you have an emergency action plan (eap) for where you were and for you family members still back at home (your an empty nester right?)

----------


## wareagle69

the wife and i talked last night  she says she wants to go back to school for an lpn (licenced practical nurse) 2 year program good money when she is done plus valuable skill set as up here they help assit with surgeries and such would be great for stiches or other maladies, i have great mediacal skills but haveing her take the lead in this would help me focus on other areas, she would start next fall but at least a plan is in action so that falls into this week

----------


## Rick

Actually (one old fart said to the other) yes. I really did sit down a look at a map on how to hoof it home (okay, maybe steal a ride) assuming flights were canceled. As for the home front, my wife is an RN and has a pretty good handle on where the packs and weapons are. She's not all that exact with a weapon but any woman with a handgun is a dangerous thing. I always call home first and never walk in unannounced. :Big Grin:  My momma only raised one dumb kid but my brother is a whole 'nother subject.

----------


## A190

Just buyinga few more leather gear for my side arms.........

----------


## laughing beetle

picked up another couple bottles of lamp oil, lumber for interior work on my uncles house, added to my candle collection, and added a few more canned goods to the pantry.  I am allways buying extra(even if its just one or two items) but at this point i am shopping out of my stored supplies and replacing as i use.  Double checked the dates and quantities of medications too.  Bought road salt and kitty litter for both vehicles.  sometimes the extra weight and/or traction comes in handy up here.

----------


## SeaScene

Suddenly decided not to close the deal on the acreage in northern Ontario and I am back aboard my sailboat anchored out off Vancouver Island friendly small harbour.  Funny how a bit of time away from something makes the heart grow fonder.   Glad (relieved) to be back aboard. No longer a landsman after all I guess.  Still have lots of canned salmon put away aboard.  Must try and find Olive Oyle again.... a little begging in this matter I am prepared for.

Good luck

----------


## bulrush

I got my 99 cent Mora knife from Ebay. Used and very worn down, but still sharp and usable.

----------


## Madrox

love this topic  :Smile: 

In the past few weeks since I've been on here I've:

- ordered about $500 of bulk food and the mylar bags and o2 suckers to go with it
- went to any thrift store i run across and buy bags of candles for pennies each
- stocked up on ammo from a local sports store. Got a few hundred rounds more for the shotty, .45 and .22lr
- bottled up some more clean water
- used some food grade containers (old protein powder containers) and filled them with rice
- look for and buy canned goods or bulk rice\beans\etc when on sale, usually something weekly
- keep in contact with close friends about current conditions and we know a good basic plan of what to do and where to go if we need to bug out or in.
- cleaned and organized my supply shelter. Plan to do the same for my camping gear this week so its all in one spot for ease of use and if i need to pack it out and leave
- bought a decent short wave radio (receiver). Looking at getting a transmitter possibly as well
- started research into getting a decent small solar setup

----------


## crashdive123

Madrox - sounds like you've been busy.  Well done.  One thing you may want to consider about your storage.......if everything is in the same spot and something happens to said spot (fire of whatever) then everything is gone.  You know best what possible hazards are in your area, so it may not be a concern.

----------


## teamonetl

I bought a Marlin Papoose and a brick of 500 .22's for the kids to shoot  :Smile: 
Scored a decent set (4) of snow tires for the truck.  I run these year round, work great on grass and mud too.

----------


## Madrox

ya crash that is a very good point that i have been thinking quite a bit about. I've put everything in the one small closet mainly (for now) to get a good inventory on what I do have and what I am missing. The plan is once I am comfortable with what I have and need to split the stash into multiple parts and put some food\water in different locations. Hopefully by the time I do that something doesn't happen to it. I also keep the guns and ammo separate and have a plan to hide those as well that I need to act on asap.

----------


## Saul Danielson

Joined this forum. Began once again to consider the future as it may transpire.

Began thinking about a .22 Rifle.

Scheduled a practice shoot with a friend.

Began taking stock of what I already have put by.

Arranged the purchase, hopefully, of a 4x4 Toyota. Used, has a new engine and clutch, well kept.

Reminded myself of the obvious regarding the election: All Kings, at all times, are allowed into power by Divine Providence, for whatever mysterious and baffling reason. This too will be a time of character strengthening and proving for the prepared mind.

----------


## Reiver

Bought some lamp oil, gave my bov a tune up and fixed a couple of problems.  Used my spokeshave to rough out a small self bow.  Camped out rough in the mountains Friday and Saturday night with friends.  Going into town tomorrow to get some new camo pants.  Pretty productive week really  :Smile:

----------


## mcfd45

I am wrapping up an EMT-I class and i prepared myself for my midterm.  I think I did good.  I guess that counts right?  I also slipped some handwarmers and foot warmers (the chem kind) into my car.  It is getting cold here, I think next week I will add some winter stuff to my car (blanket, shovel, etc)  And I am always preparing by reading.  The SAS book is on the throne. lol

----------


## tacmedic

This week I bottled the hard apple cider that has been fermenting, spec grav is 1.00 and it has a nice pungent aroma and a good flavor.  I also ordered some extra ammo to have on hand.  Tomorrow I plan on starting to construct a dog sled for this winter.  If it turns out, I will post some pics when I get it done.

----------


## trax

what are you using for materials to build the sled tac?

----------


## tsitenha

Started 2 new people on the path of preparedness  :Smile: 
Oh yes just purchased a .45acp revolver :Big Grin:

----------


## tacmedic

Trax- I haven't decided yet for sure.  In my area I am pretty limited as far as wood choices at lumber yards.  I will probably end up with pine and cedar, to keep the weight down.  It only has to be able to carry me (ruunning along behind probably  :Big Grin: )  and my 4 year old.  I know that cedar isn't as strong as some other choices, but I have found it to be flexible in the past.  Any suggestions?

----------


## klkak

> Trax- I haven't decided yet for sure.  In my area I am pretty limited as far as wood choices at lumber yards.  I will probably end up with pine and cedar, to keep the weight down.  It only has to be able to carry me (ruunning along behind probably )  and my 4 year old.  I know that cedar isn't as strong as some other choices, but I have found it to be flexible in the past.  Any suggestions?


Hey tac, ask the lumber yards if they have "Douglas fir or Hemlock" both are extremely tough.

----------


## old soldier

sealed another 80 pounds of rice in mylar bags and pails.Over 600 lbs now, Just can't pass up the good buys. we're thinking about opening about 30 #10 cans of tomatoes and reprocessing them into glass canning jars so we can put them down stairs in the cellar, fraid the cans may rust if we don't get at them in a few yrs.
 also took out 2 turkeys so they could start thawing in the fridg, one for her to roast in the oven and one for me to smoke out back.

----------


## Rick

mcfd45 - Congratulations on the class!

Looked for some additional ammo today. 9mm and 45 ACP seem to be on short supply right now. At least what I wanted was on back order. A lot of the 9mm stuff seemed to be out of stock. 

Looked at some wool winter clothes, too. Does anyone have a good source for wool shirts and pants?

----------


## klkak

I bought a box of .44 mag hollow point and a box of .44 special hollow point.  Did a tune up on my wifes RAV4. Put the studded tires on my T-100.  Still have to put the plow on the ATV.

----------


## tacmedic

Oh, almost forgot.  I also refilled my stockpile of TP.  Without this, nothing else really matters.

----------


## trax

> Oh, almost forgot.  I also refilled my stockpile of TP.  Without this, nothing else really matters.


Now there's a man with his priorities right and a man who will still have his shirt pockets and shirt tails come spring. :Smile:

----------


## Dave Johns

This week was a bit of a "step back" week for me. Since I found this forum, I have been re-assessing some priorities, and as the cold weather starts sneaking in, I had to spend time prepping the house and vehicles. I was able to pick up 2 boxes of 7 1/2 shot, and bought another couple boxes for my pistols (gonna burn most of them off next week at the range, though)  topped off the antifreeze in both vehicles, made sure the coldweather emergency kits were in the trunks, checked the spare tires etc. 

I also bought a great little 950 watt gas generator at a yard sale for $100. It is an off-brand, but I set it up and ran it under load for a couple of hours, no prob. 

Oh, and i start my red cross FA class right after Thanksgiving!

----------


## wareagle69

chopped more wood

----------


## wareagle69

went shopping got more spices and dry goods, you know evrything is kind of on cruise control after the last 18 months of concentrating on this, now its more maintainance than anything

----------


## Fletcher

I bought a 36' cape dory sail boat. My wife's idea didnt take her long to
talk me right into it! It's a 1995 model with a atomic4  80 gal. fuel 120gal. water
has a frig one of those TV thinges, stereo, hot water,radio vhf, 3 golf cart batts, gen,
solar, 10' dingy w/5hp merc, stove w/oven, gps depth finder, and on and on!

----------


## crashdive123

Here's something that I haven't done yet, but this thread got me thinking that I need to.  This week I will take an inventory of all of my emergency supplies and equipment.  I will ensure that everything is in working order.  I will also begin to rotate my gasoline supples since prices are down.

----------


## rebel

> I bought a 36' cape dory sail boat. My wife's idea didnt take her long to
> talk me right into it! It's a 1995 model with a atomic4  80 gal. fuel 120gal. water
> has a frig one of those TV thinges, stereo, hot water,radio vhf, 3 golf cart batts, gen,
> solar, 10' dingy w/5hp merc, stove w/oven, gps depth finder, and on and on!


Thats a fine looking vesel. http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1989/Cape-Dory-Cutter-1912148/Alameda/CA/United-States

Any immediate plans?

----------


## crashdive123

Are you going to sail it to Alaska in December?

----------


## wareagle69

> Are you going to sail it to Alaska in December?


maybe  i should post in sensory awareness cuz i knew that question was acoming

----------


## Fletcher

> Are you going to sail it to Alaska in December?


NO!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not that crazy. Plans have changed. Still going to AK we leave
next week amtrac to bellingham AK ferry to Kech-a-can fly to Tlok walk
to freinds house. Pick up dogs checkout and or fix sleds pack up and leave for cabin. Spend 45 glory filled days in the SNOW!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wareagle69

> Here's something that I haven't done yet, but this thread got me thinking that I need to.  This week I will take an inventory of all of my emergency supplies and equipment.  I will ensure that everything is in working order.  I will also begin to rotate my gasoline supples since prices are down.


alaways important folks to inventory and rotate supplies notice what you use more of and stock up, also same for what you don't use i have purchased some things cuz it was a sale but don't like much so it sits- stag chilli vegetable comes to mind heated it is not bad but i eat a cold can of whatever every day- guys in the lunch room don't get it but as i tell them in the military i would often go several days w/o a hot meal and i just like keeping it real, what if you fuel supplies are limited or you have to go tactical it always pays to listen to unca eagle when he says what

(altogether now)

   always be prepared-prepare all ways

----------


## ClayPick

Last Wednesday I rounded up my snow shovels and left them on the porch. It must have been a premonition because Ill need them all this weekend.

----------


## crashdive123

ClayPick - what part of Nova Scotia?  I used to spend my summers in Riverport when I was a kid.

When you get a chance, shovel on over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## ClayPick

Northeast of Riverport. Burncoat Head on the Minas Baisin. Im still shoveling. Theres about a foot of wet stuff that sticks like glue. :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

I don't shovel snow anymore (not a big demand for it here) but I remember rubbing ski wax on the shovel to prevent sticking.

----------


## Rick

Hey, LadyTrapper is from up that way. There's another one that hasn't been on in a while.

----------


## davef

On Sunday I took my brand new shotgun out and shot off about 30 #4 shells.  
This was the first time it had been shot, and I was surprised that it didn't kick 
as much as I thought it would.  My buddy had an Ithica Featherlight 12 gauge,
and although the barrel was longer (26" as opposed to my 20"), it kicked like a
mule.  I found out that this is because of the light weight.  Also found out that 
he was shooting 00 buckshot  :Embarrassment: 

Sunday evening, after supper, myself, my wife, his wife and him sat down and
talked about the "end of the world as we know it" scenario that was posted 
elsewhere on this forum.  The discussion eventually turned to what we would  
do in the event of a local emergency bug out.  All in all, a nice way to spend a 
weekend.

----------


## Rick

What? And my name wasn't even mentioned? Well, thanks a lot! 

This Minister of Science gig has some serious down side to it.

----------


## fishpole

this saterday i went out into the woods and shot a nice fat doe. needless say i spent sunday trimming fat and skinning deer lol, which is fine of course and an expected and even welcomed part of the process for me. the meat will be put into the freezer wednesday after it ages a little more. venison is needed this year more than ever now that im in college with no meal plan so this is an extra special gift this season as it will safe me quite a bit of cash.

----------


## Rick

I checked and changed the batteries in my smoke alarms.

----------


## Cannonman17

I guess this week was similar to last week, more basics. 
1 Quart lamp oil from the dollar store
1 extra oil lamp wick found at a garage sale for a quarter.
6 cans of canned chicken that were on sale
vaccum packed 6lbs of noodles and put in sealed bucket
bought 6 bags of dried beans (haven't done anything with them yet)
Got two like new food grade sealable buckets for free
Bought two 2lb boxes of canning salt and one container of canning lyme.
bought six tins of kippered snacks, even if my family was starving I would still have these to myself as they detest even the smell of them *smile* (.98 each)
Added two more ounces of fine silver to my safe
Worked some more on my AK build project (demilling the kit now)
bought a book on how to make my own fruit cellar (tonight in fact on amazon for under 10 bucks)
Put new line on all my ice fishing equipment and bought a new set of blades for the auger
Bought a bottle of potassium iodide pills (spelling?) they weren't all that expensive I found.
Bought a brick of .22LR rounds despite having enough ammo for all my guns to last my lifetime and my kid's lifetimes.
Experimented with making my own pickeled eggs this week... second try, last one not so good as I added too much pickling spice.
Added 12 rolls of tp to the tp stockpile to end all stockpiles.
Took sealed tin of AK ammo (700 rounds) to parents house to store in their basement.
bought 12 jars of Italian seasoned diced tomatoes (3 for .99 at a second hand store)
Finally vaccum sealed this years crop of dry beans (ALL HEIRLOOM) I put half in the freezer and half on the shelf, I will see if there is any desparity in the germination rates come spring.
Last but not least I read tons and tons of posts on this site *thumbs up!* but came to the conclusion that 1) There are a number of people who will die from starvation and/or dieseas surrounded by all their weapons and thousands of rounds of ammo but nobody believes that they are "that" person. 2) Too many people (young folks I suppose) are actually looking forward to something happening... that's sad. By all means we should all be praying that we never need to use any of this stuff other than in the usual rotation.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice post Cannonman.  When you get a chance drop by the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## trax

This week, I stocked up on peyote buttons, what the he!! man if I get snowed in, I don't have cable  :Big Grin:

----------


## FVR

My wife got a deal on bottled water, 10 one gal. containers, for free.  Stockpiled it downstairs.

----------


## Runs With Beer

I think I ate the whole turkey ,Oooo wos is me.

----------


## Sourdough

:Frown: Tested the back-up generator........RELUCTANTLY.... :Mad:

----------


## wareagle69

went to local outfitting store last night bought a new map of my area not topo but fishing and rec map large enough to give me an idea of whats out there but not too detailed to lose in the details, bought a small kettle for making tea ( got this idea from allan i can heat up water for anything this way and i saw some folks stranded on a hiway for 15 hours trapped in there cars i would be the guy with a bivouac site set up along the tree line on the side of the highway makeing soup and tea and  a nice warm fire my sleeping bag and bivy sac) and bought a new strick force fire starter more bulky than my swedish fire steel won't carry it on my belt like i do the swede but the mag bar is really thick it goes into my halver sack which is always beside me

----------


## davef

I'd tell you what I did this week for prep, but my wife reads this site too, 
and that would give away her Christmas present :Big Grin: 

First snow of the year today.
Same day we are moving my mom from the seniors home to live with my
youngest brother.  Keep the family together in case of emergency, help with costs, and give mom some company.  She wasn't doing so well in there.

Have to set up the new backup generator this weekend and check it out.

Cheers

----------


## wildWoman

I've been cheating on you guys...in the effort to further my survival in the wilderness, I've been frequenting a different forum ((hears collective inhaling of breath)) 
- not to worry, one on a different topic, one for writers ((hears collective exhaling)). Since my writing is what pays my bills such as they are out in the woods, I figured it's high time to take it a bit more seriously and actually get more skilled in that department. Especially since I just got into it by accident and have been flying by the seat of my pants for over a year.

----------


## crashdive123

There's that talk again about other forums. :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## Fletcher

I bought 15 boxes of swiss miss with marshmallows.

----------


## trax

> There's that talk again about other forums.


She lives in isolation in Canada's far north man, she just throws stuff like that out there cuz she gets some weird laughs out of scaring you. Don't be afraid, come back to the monitor....there ya go....other forums! pshaw! sez I..!

----------


## trax

> I don't shovel snow anymore (not a big demand for it here) but I remember rubbing ski wax on the shovel to prevent sticking.


You'd probably draw some stares from the neighbors alright (hey!! how come he gets to have snow...not fair!!) spraying that Pam stuff on shovel blades and snowblower augers works too, prevents the sticking.

----------


## nell67

Picked up anothe 3200 pounds of corn and took it to have ground into feed,animals are taken care of for a while now,the pigs I got 6 weeks ago have grown substantially on all the feed they can eat,will be butchering them in about a month.Cost me $60 this time to have it ground and add v&m

pigs -3@ $8 each
Corn-free
grinding-$78 ($60 this trip,and $18 last trip)
about $40 in gas

= some pretty cheap bacon :Smile:

----------


## dolfan87

Just picked up a Rugar M77 30.06 with a Leupold VX I 4-12x40 scope today. Gun was used, scope was new. Overall I am really happy with the set up so far.

I also sat down and cataloged everything I have in my survival kits, and e mailed that to a friend who is just now getting into the idea of all this. Realized I still need a lot of stuff.  :Wink:

----------


## laughing beetle

picked up a few extra gallons of windshield "blue juice".

----------


## Runs With Beer

Ive been very busy with WORK, But I try to do a lot of things in my head, What left of it.

----------


## wareagle69

slow week for me really did not do anything extra to prepare just followed my daily routies like never letting the gas tank go below half, last sunday the wife and i were on the way to a family function, and as always i was going on about the merits of being prepared- this topic on winter hiway travel thru some remote areas so i aks her what happens if a traffic accident closes the hiway? she says turn around and either go back home or back to town to moms.so a few klicks later on the divided hiway we see an accident with the hiway closed down. well beig that the two lane hiways are seperated there would be no way to turn around so you would have to sit and wait it out she says she sees my point. i like being right she hates it

----------


## dolfan87

I bought 500 rounds of .22, and two boxes of 165 grain 30 06 (it was all they had in stock!)

I also began reading, and watching videos on how to dry meat. I am going to give it a go this weekend.

----------


## crashdive123

Formed a neighborhood watch on our street.  Had a meet and greet with just about everybody on the street.

----------


## Badawg

I recently picked up two "72 hour kits" from longlifefoods And got them out of the cardboard and into a 20 gallon poly Barrel. Let me tell you, that's a tight fit!  I  couldn't get it all in there so I took  a few meals and stuck them in my CERT bag. Sealed that turkey up and we now have an easy couple of weeks worth of MRE's for the big earthquake I hope never comes. And in a rodent resistant case too! I also drained a 35 gallon sealed top barrel and refilled it with fresh water. I do that every couple of years, 'cause nobody wants 'old water'...

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I put togather a Cold weather Flood survival package that addresses almost every need,
without exceeding the 150LB. "manageable equipment weight"

----------


## mcfd45

I was at work parked in front of a barnes and nobles.  Bored outta my mind so I went inside and bought a book of knots.  It was nice, came with some cheap rope.  I went and replaced that with 550 cord.  
Found a deal on pasta sauce, I am addicted to alfredo I tell you.  
Passed my class WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!
Currently trying to survive a cold.

----------


## mcfd45

I spent some money at meijer today and this is what i got

4 cases of dasani 2 for 9 bucks
some canned veggies 6 for 3 bucks
2 100 rounds of remington golden bullets in a fancy plastic package.   Funny sidenote the receipt says REMINGTON STD.  Haha I chuckled 
some pasta sauce
2 peanut butter jars in glass not plastic
some sudafed so I can survive this cold.

----------


## chiangmaimav

I planted some different kinds of chilis, especially the ones people call bird**** chili. They put these things in most of the Thai food, and I love them. They are viciously hot, but Karen rebels told me to keep some in your pocket while in jungle, and chew them when very hungry. I tried this and it works, as after you eat them you don't want to eat anything else. 
I also got involved with local Christian church and have met many people, including Americans. Networking like the man says
I used to have an SP-101 and I loved it. I am in same position as Freki. Cannot own firearms here. I also have a crossbow, which was made by Hmong hilltribe. It is different than style you would find in the west, but it is good for taking small game.

----------


## SARKY

Made some upgrades to my survival gear, Got a 6liter hydration bladder to replace the 3 liter bladder i had in my BOB. Tossed my strike anywhere matches and filled the containers with petrolium jellyed cotton balls, grab a twig , stick it in the cotton balls, give it a twirl, pull it out  and hit it with a spark from my flint and steel and i have a match that won't go out even in the rain.

----------


## doug1980

Well I logged on to my computer, signed on this forum, and started reading.  I feel more prepared already.  lol

----------


## crashdive123

....and so do others because of some of the things you have asked and answered.

----------


## rockymtnchief

Topped off the gas tank, polished/waterproofed the boots, broke out my face masks for the cold weather, checked the edges on all my knives, rotated some canned food.

----------


## dolfan87

Ok, I made my first batch of jerky today. Turned out pretty good, and it's already all gone! lol

I want to make the next batch outside, and smoke it over a fire. I also really want to get proficient at doing friction fire methods, so I am going to start working on that as well this week.

----------


## Dave Johns

I donated a pint 'o my best to the Red Cross.  Also made contact with the local CERT administrator. Gonna go see about getting certified and volunteer for the cert/rescue squad.

Aside from that, bought just a little more ammunition than I shot off.

----------


## nell67

Bought some tire chains this year,have been practicing how to install them,looks like I am gonna need them today.

----------


## crashdive123

Tire chains???  Oh yeah, I remember them.  Sitting at my Mom-In-Laws (hitting the road to head back home today).  My Sis-In-Law and her family is here too.  Mom is head back with Sis for Christmas.  We looked at the weather this morning for their trip (Minot, ND) - -25* F, couple of feet of snow...quite a difference from central Florida.

----------


## doug1980

> Tire chains???  Oh yeah, I remember them.  Sitting at my Mom-In-Laws (hitting the road to head back home today).  My Sis-In-Law and her family is here too.  Mom is head back with Sis for Christmas.  We looked at the weather this morning for their trip (Minot, ND) - -25* F, couple of feet of snow...quite a difference from central Florida.


Minot, my wife was stationed there for three years.  Then she got orders to AK and she was so happy.  Thankfully I never lived there, sounds like a crappy place. lol

----------


## crashdive123

Probably gonna visit this summer.  Yesterday while looking at a national weather map, I looked over at Sis-In-Law and said "Do you realize that if you walk outside right now, it is 105* F warmer than in Minot?" ..... I got the one finger salute.

----------


## doug1980

> Probably gonna visit this summer.  Yesterday while looking at a national weather map, I looked over at Sis-In-Law and said "Do you realize that if you walk outside right now, it is 105* F warmer than in Minot?" ..... I got the one finger salute.


LOL right now I'm missing Southern Florida.  Lived in Fort Lauderdale for 5 years, man I wish I was back there now.

----------


## crashdive123

Just got back from a few day visit.  It was 80* F there.  Not quite as warm here in the northern part of the state (77* F)

----------


## dougz

Put together a "ready" pack.

Went on a 3 mile field test in -22C..

Bought a Gerber Big Rock..

----------


## cabingirl

I bought 100 lbs. pinto beans, and rice. Then put mylar bags in 5 gallon buckets, sealed bags and put tops on buckets. Then  cut  mylar bag's into 4 pieces, took my iron and  sealed the sides to make smaller mylar's. Put pop corn in some, oat meal in some and sealed the mylars, put into five gallon buckets.Stored 75 lbs. of sugar the same way.

----------


## crashdive123

Cabingirl - two questions for you.  Where do you get your mylar bags?  What setting do you put your iron on to seal them?  Thanks.

----------


## cabingirl

I ordered the mylar bags from :
 John Tucker
 AAOOB Storable Foods
 28632 Highway 435
 Abita Springs La 70420-2720

  They sell cheaper than any others I have found, I paid something like $1.89 for each bag. You can cut the bags into  1/4  if you like.Or order smaller bags, if you order the 1 gallon sized bags they will cost you  one dollar each. They also sell the oxyen obsorbers that you will need to us. 
  You will need to set your iron on the wool setting, it needs to be hot. Rub  about 1/2 of the edge with the hot iron slowly. It works great.

----------


## crashdive123

> I ordered the mylar bags from :
>  John Tucker
>  AAOOB Storable Foods
>  28632 Highway 435
>  Abita Springs La 70420-2720
> 
>   They sell cheaper than any others I have found, I paid something like $1.89 for each bag. You can cut the bags into  1/4  if you like.Or order smaller bags, if you order the 1 gallon sized bags they will cost you  one dollar each. They also sell the oxyen obsorbers that you will need to us. 
>   You will need to set your iron on the wool setting, it needs to be hot. Rub  about 1/2 of the edge with the hot iron slowly. It works great.


Thank you.......

----------


## tsitenha

Rotated some of the food stock, made seasonal adjustment to gear, started to lighten the snow load (+2') on sheds, house, trailer.

----------


## skunkkiller

got my dimond fly out of the truck unrolled it to make sure knife axe and shovel were all sharp putin some more parched rice and dried beans coffee and sewed some hole up in my wool blaket I'm going to do a winter trek about the 1st of the year. working on my cross country skies right now to make sure they are in good working order.

----------


## larmus

brought the camping gear to the front of the shed and checked everything out to see if it was in working order, rotated food stock, checked tac. gear and weapons cleaned, practiced my knot tieing and did some survival reading on odds and ends...

----------


## dolfan87

Hey Larmus...where in southwest AZ you at?

----------


## larmus

down benson way, right off I-10... so probably not southwest as south east'r/west'r i think. everything is southwest'ern form me...lol.

----------


## laughing beetle

just got the propane and kerosene tanks topped off.  bought a couple bags of used paperbacks for 10 bucks.  Reading material is nice to have on hand for when the power is out.  picked up more lamp oil and some extra wicks.

----------


## chiye tanka

Picked up a Kahr PM 40 for urban survival. It shoots great for as small as it is, and fits in my front pocket, you wouldn't even know it's there.

----------


## DuncanM

I've started planning my trip through europe, either for Summer this year, or January next year.  I've started doing some training too, just some running and self discipline (gotta start waking up in the morning...).  I've also started looking around for more info on surviving in the wild (this is my first post here!)

----------


## Sourdough

Bought a Super Wide Track for hauling water. I am to old to pull the 240 pound water sled, now that the snow is deep. (Up hill both ways :Frown: ) It is hard to pull a 240# sled on snowshoes, and downright dangerous on the down hill part.

----------


## crashdive123

You're becoming down right civilized there Hope.......don't worry, we'll keep your secret.

----------


## wareagle69

worked on skills with mrs eagle she is going down south for christams 5 hours south thru the snow belt and they have been getting hammered this year so we covered allot of hiway skills what to carry in the truck and what to do in different scenarios, she goes to the south several times a year, but the french river is my border won't cross it anymore

----------


## nell67

Borrowed a 22 rifle to take care of the neighbors dogs,who seem to believe that the chickens here are quite the delicacy,called the animal control officer,who had already picked up 8 that morning,and had no room for these dogs,so he said you know what you need to ddo,just make sure you do it on your own property.

----------


## crashdive123

Shoot the neighbors ---- dogs are just being dogs.

----------


## nell67

LMAO,thats a good idea,don't care much for them anyway,the animal control officer did FINALLY come this week and remove their horses,which every month around the 13th-15th were allowed to run loose in the area,can't tell you how many times I have almost hit them when they run out into the middle of the road.

----------


## A190

> Shoot the neighbors ---- dogs are just being dogs.



Glad Im not your neighbor,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I will wave more often :Smile: 

We practice the three S around here.
Shoot,shovel,shut up.................hope that helps,,,,,,,,,,,just dont  utilize it on your neighbor

----------


## minuteman

What did I do this week to prepare?  I bought a brand new Ruger 1022 and a box of 500 rounds to add to my bug out bag.

----------


## crashdive123

Good deal Minuteman.  How about shooting over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## Kankujoe

Fun reading this thread... nothing too exciting for me to write but here goes...

I reworked a few of my survival kits, smaller one that goes in my computer bag with me to work (now it is a self-contained kit so I can move it from bag to bag), second is my Jeep kit (added a folding shovel, a thermolite survival bivy, & a 0* mummy bag). I'm also accumulating additional items to rework my BOB/96hr bags.

Bought a few more bricks of .22 ammo & a box of .40S&W pistol ammo and picked up 4 sets of insultating underware (Merino Wool & Synthetic Duofold), my local PX (Ft. Leavenworth) had them on sale for $6.96 each piece! (everywhere else was $20-$40+ each piece). 

Yesterday I helped a friend decide & buy his first firearms purchases... 1)a KelTec P3AT & 2)a Walther P99 9mm. After the New Years I'll help teach him to ppistol shoot & when he's comfortable shooting he'll sign up for a CCW class.

Lastly, I'm getting ready for a cross-country drive to visit my elderly parents... I'll leave Christmas Eve or Christmas morning for Eastern Pennsylvania. After a few days there I'll drive down the East Coast & loop back to Missouri, just 8-9 days of exploring. No set plans, just a little adventure until January 4th.

----------


## ClovisMan

This weekend I attempted to build this survivaal kit:
http://www.m4040.com/Survival/Survival%20Kit.htm
I'm still a few items shy. I need the filter straw and the small baking pan. Not even Wally-World has a pan that small!!! I guess I need to EvilBay it.

----------


## crashdive123

ClovisMan - a canteen cup works pretty good for the kit M40 has described. I made one that way.  It is a bit larger than the pan, so I have it in a pouch that goes on my belt rather than attached to my kukri

----------


## tonester

this week i am finally gonna start putting together my bail out bag. so far ive got a mini flashlight with extra batteries, bic lighter and fire steel, a compass, a small first aid kit, and some water purifier. i still wanna get some local maps and few other miscellaneous items.

----------


## tsitenha

Acquired quite a few packs of TP for storage, along with garbage bags.

----------


## crashdive123

Another gun show in town the weekedn after Christmas.  Time to make my wish list.

----------


## tonester

> Another gun show in town the weekedn after Christmas.  Time to make my wish list.


yup same here. i wanna get some some ammo for my handguns and rifle.

----------


## doug1980

Well I completed my survival "tin" made a few of those 10 cent knives, unpacked and took inventory of my Jeep kit and replenished a few items that were used last time out, went to REI and looked at packs and sleeping bags to purchase.  Didn't buy yet but getting ideas.  Currently working on my wifes survival kits and creating a list of things to buy for our upcoming hiking trips this summer.

----------


## klkak

I went to the Base Exchange today and bought a new "Leatherman".

----------


## doug1980

You were on base and didn't come see me... I'm hurt. LOL

----------


## Kankujoe

> You were on base and didn't come see me... I'm hurt. LOL


Sorry to temporarily hijack this thread...

What base are you two referring to? 

My 26 y/o son now lives in Anchorage (moved there this past Spring). One of his roommates is an Airman but I'm not sure of his duty station. 

I hope to visit up there next Spring/Summer. My son frequents the REI up there (not sure if there is more than one).

----------


## tonester

just got a good size tarp and two alcohol stoves. i hear that HEET is a really good fuel for the stoves, where can i get some?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

My 4X4 truck died a terrible death at the young age of 15 so I am looking for a replacement, probably a Jeep. Reese hitch etc. Warmed up the atv, checked it over and until I get a 4X4 guess I'm stuck(donations graciously accepted), I did clean a few firearms and inventory ammo.

----------


## doug1980

> Sorry to temporarily hijack this thread...
> 
> What base are you two referring to? 
> 
> My 26 y/o son now lives in Anchorage (moved there this past Spring). One of his roommates is an Airman but I'm not sure of his duty station. 
> 
> I hope to visit up there next Spring/Summer. My son frequents the REI up there (not sure if there is more than one).


Joint Military Base Elmendorf/Fort Richardson.  I've only been to REI once so not sure if there is more than one, but I don't think so.

----------


## crashdive123

> just got a good size tarp and two alcohol stoves. i hear that HEET is a really good fuel for the stoves, where can i get some?


Automotive stores, automotive section of stores like WalMart, and of course, on line.

----------


## Arsey

More Olive oil, vegetable oil, toilet paper, dog food, a catapult, diesel 40ltr, topped up the cars, and lots of Christmas presents.

----------


## Ohio Rusty

Since it is getting cold (below freezing) here in Ohio, I took my prep buckets that are filled with wheat berries, bags of flour, rice, cormeal, oats, etc. out of the basement pantry and moved them to the garage for the winter. Getting these dry goods down below freezing will kill any larvae or moths that could be in my dry goods. I haven't seen any yet, and this will help prevent infeststations of any kind of vermin.

I also broke down the bulk sizes of wheat and rice into smaller packages so if one small 2 quart baggie were to get moths, it won't infest the whole 5 gallon bucket. Much easier and cost efficient to protect your survival grains and food. Any 5 factory 5 pound bags of flour, bread flour and corn meal, those factory paper bags were sealed in heavy mil plastic bags to again prevent any infestations from happening.
Ohio Rusty ><>

----------


## crashdive123

Finished rotating my stored gasoline.

----------


## mcfd45

I got a great deal on canned veggies.  I got an Esbut stove and some trioxione cubes for it.  I got a couple bottles of iodine tabs.  I bought a book about self sufficient living.

----------


## dolfan87

Made my first fire with a bow drill.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Madrox

Stored away more water, purchased some more ammo a few weeks ago. Apparently .45acp is hard to find in my town.  :Frown: 

Also moving forward with more supplies here and there. Figuring out a few ways to secure the house more then it already is.

I usually buy a can of something (the large ones) every week or time I go shopping. The local King Soopers has Kroger 20lb white rice for $13 (they did 2 weeks ago) so I like to pick one of those up every so often.

----------


## RunsWithDeer

We stocked up on more ammo at a gun show this past weekend.  .22LR, .223, and 7.62x39.  Also purchased some fresh Mountain House meals.

----------


## rockymtnchief

I learned how to dog sled from Jason Montana and realized I better get back in shape.

----------


## crashdive123

> I learned how to dog sled from Jason Montana and realized I better get back in shape.


Were you pulling.....or did he let you ride? :Big Grin:

----------


## rockymtnchief

> Were you pulling.....or did he let you ride?


He let me drive, but didn't warn me about pushing the sled through deep snow uphill with a 240 pound photographer in the sled while trying to keep up with the dogs. I let him know that I hadn't ran that much since I was on Cops running through the trailer court with no shirt on :Smile: 

I wouldn't have traded the experience for anything, though.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds like a great time.  Photographer?  We need pictures!

----------


## rockymtnchief

I took some, but haven't downloaded them yet. The photographer was working for The New York Times. Turns out Jason is a national celebrity! lol

----------


## dolfan87

I have always wanted to do that Rocky...in fact I have owned four Siberians over the last 12 years, and had three of them hooked up to a skateboard once. It was fun, but really fast...and a bit uncontrollable. ;o)

What I did this week was re-organize my utility belt, added a molle 3 mag m-16 case and filled it with a poncho, emergency blanket, wire saw, flashlight, compass/whistle/match case/mirror combo thing, water tabs, condoms, and a couple tampons.

I also bought a new 3 liter hydration pack, knife sharpening stones, and a canteen pouch.

Phew.

----------


## Stony

NOTHING!
work, buy winter tyres for he girls' truck.

----------


## welderguy

Started the chicken coop, and trying to get the ground ready for the garden.

----------


## sniperfx

picked up a new knife,canteen,compass,survival manuals for edible plants. etc....

----------


## endurance

I picked up a new Lansky sharpener, Les Stroud's book, a Cormic McCarthy book that looks like it might be somewhat on topic, two boxes of Emergen-C, two bottles of Nyquil (had a cold last week and realized it's something I never want to be without), an inflatable mylar vest, and a straw filter for the BOB.  I received my UPS order from a couple weeks ago that included three years of non-hybrid seeds.

----------


## doug1980

Stocked up on free icemelt.  Lots of ice around here.

----------


## A190

Oh, I did some stuff.  Food and ammo mostly.  ALso working on my  fence around the place.  weather permitting of course

----------


## Madrox

bought another 20lbs of white rice ($13) along with a few more cans of beans, etc. added another 4.5 gallons of water to the supplies, also found the missing tent stakes so i now have a spare tent.

bought a nice kerosene lamp with 5 gallons of fuel.

already making plans for camping.

edit: also got a Lansky sharpener for myself over the holidays...love it.

----------


## nell67

Butchered a pig ,spent the better part of the day making sage sausage,and sweet italian sausage,had not done this for years,brought back a few memories of my mom and grandmom,when we butchered hogs it took all day to grind the sausage (3 pigs at a time,manual grinder) took about twenty minutes to grind all the sausage.

My first time making italian sausage.

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo!  Dinner at Nell's!

----------


## rubycon

What did I do this week?  Bought 2k rounds of ammo and canned dill pickles.

----------


## crashdive123

Rubycon - How about heading on over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## teamonetl

Well, due to the number of power outages in the city as of late, I had the fireplace/chimney cleaned (never used it since I bought the house) and bought a few cases of "eco-logs" from HD.  They apparently burn hotter and longer than regular wood.  So I can keep pipes from freezing if the furnace shuts down due to no power.

----------


## laughing beetle

I have just been fighting with the heater in my car... :Frown:   oh! and i discovered that a mouse made a nest in my spare tent!!  :EEK!:  LIL' STINKER!!!  :Mad:  Hope he likes the tasty poison I put out for him!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## vthompson

Due to her health and age, my mom is unable to drive so I take her to where she wants to go. In the past week she has asked me to take her to Walmart so that she could pick up a few things that she needs.
While she shopped I killed time in the sporting goods section and after looking around for a while I picked up a few things for BOB since they had a lot of items marked down.
So far, this is what I got: 12 light sticks, 4 waterproof match holders, 4 cans of sterno, 12 pkgs. of fire starters, 4 carabiners, a 5 LED light that clips to the bill of your hat, 1 spool of fishing line, asst. hooks, sinkers, 2 bobbers, 1 signal mirror, and 1 bottle of water treatment tablets.
Today I had to take her back again and this time I concentrated on my first aid kit. I got some peroxide, 10 boxes of butterfly bandaids, 3 boxes of asst. bandaids, neosporin ointment, 1 bottle of betadine, 2 boxes of 4x4 bandages, 1 roll of tape, 1 bottle of aspirin, 1 box of imodium, and 1 ace bandage.
It isn't everything that I want, but it's a start.

----------


## endurance

Nice shopping trip, vt.

I went to a sportsman's expo and found a pocket k**** that uses a disposable scalpel blade.  I picked up two dozen blades (at $.33 each).  The next time I'm half way through dressing out a deer, now I don't have to stop and sharpen my knife, I can just change blades.  Pretty slick.  On top of it, the blades are sterile so if there's a more serious calling for a scalpel, I have them available.

Also finally picked up a Honda EN2500 generator.  I can't tell you how many times I came close, but just didn't bite the bullet and buy one.  I'm quite happy having it around, just in case.  I had a small solar rig with deep cycle battery and 1200w inverter, but it would have been woefully inadequate during the short winter days.  Eventually I want to pick up some more solar panels, a charger and larger inverter, but this took care of an urgent need.

----------


## A190

cleaned my  three guns :Smile:  function checked them
removed  rounds from the magazines and  de tensioned the springs.
rotated my ammo with fresh stuff.
hunkered down for the ice storm.... :EEK!:

----------


## rockymtnchief

> Sounds like a great time.  Photographer?  We need pictures!


Jason being filmed for tv.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Tom Miner Basin
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Taking a break.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


More pics...
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...lbumId=1137326

----------


## crashdive123

Great pics.  Thanks for letting us have a look.

----------


## higgy

What did I do today to prepare? Bought a pack of smokes for my pack. I don't smoke anymore but from what I read on the silver thread, they are worth gold under the right circumstances. Maybe I should open the pack and smell them to make sure they are fresh.......mmm

----------


## higgy

Btw: nice pics

----------


## mcfd45

I saw my mom and she gave me my christmas presents.  A slinky (goofy family tradition) and 100 gift card at meijers.  so i went out and put together a little kit.  
32oz nalgene bottle.
gerber clutch pocket multitool
poncho
emergency blanket
whistle/compass/thermometer combo
keychain led light
pocket folding saw
iodine tabs
small bic lighter
matches
break light stick
duck tape rolled onto itself
small fishing kit (hooks, spilt shot, 30' of line wrapped around a pen)
snare wire
bottle of hand sanitizer
folder knife
small first aid kit (steristrips, bandaids, moleskin.)
some hobby knife blades in a plastic container
on the outside is some oxygen tubing (3 feetish)
I plan on wrapping some 550 cord around it.



I also found pasta for 49 cents a box.  I loaded up on it.  canned veggie 3 for a buck. I loaded up on some of those as well.  I got better organized.  I added another shelf unit to my stash.  I need to get more water.  I have 5 cases.  I will inventory my stuff and post it on a thread.  thanks
Jeff

----------


## Madrox

- bought another few gallons of water to store
- another bag of rice, another #10 can of beans
- took about 50 practice shots with the 45, saved brass and cleaned the heck out of it
- making plans for some spring training

----------


## Rick

First, I have to say those are some awesome pics. Looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing. 

What I did today was buy two more firearms and a few hundred rounds of .45 and 9mm. Don't get all whiny but I found a NIB Kel-Tel Sub 2000 with a Glock 19 grip for $319.00 AND a NIB Highpoint 995 for $169.00. Yeah, that's right, $169.00. Both are 9mm. The Highpoint was mis-priced and the dealer let me have at that price. I bought some high capacity mags to go with both. The dealer will make out okay because I'll be going back to him. Anyone that treats customers like that earns my continued patronage.

----------


## nell67

Cool beans Rick,that was a heck of a bargain!

----------


## Stony

bought another shotun for one of my girls;
service one truck;
give away two unused TV's;
shop for new hunting dogs;
book several clients for trips this summer;
draw up plans to enlarge our main cabin;
put new floor into sauna.

----------


## Fletcher

I cleaned the water tank and the holding tank very nasty sanded and painted the 
the hull on my BOB  bug out boat....................................

----------


## doug1980

I bought some .40 ammo, I bought a Savage .300 win mag with lots of ammo in case the zombies come.  Got extra food and water in case the volcano blows, still waiting for that.  We got 2 hiking bags packed and a bag with all the essentials for wheeling trips all ready to go.  That about it.

----------


## Rick

scribbles note....zombies....volcanoes. so many threats. so little time. so few me.

----------


## WgS

Those are great pics.  I decided this week that I prolly need to prepare.  Does that count?

----------


## crashdive123

:Big Grin: Yep.  Admitting that you have a problem is the first step in fixing it. :Big Grin:

----------


## mcfd45

Went and put 100 down on a taurus 92 STAINLESS :Big Grin:  got some tuna and PB, worked out.

----------


## doug1980

> Went and put 100 down on a taurus 92 STAINLESS got some tuna and PB, worked out.


That a really good gun.  I got one but it's all black very comfortable and easy to use.

----------


## old soldier

went to Aldis' and spent 225. on more cases of canned vegs which we don't really like(we prefer fresh or froozen) except to make a quick stew with our own canned potatos and beef. My wife will make another trip to a different Aldis' Fri and do the same thing. for about 6 dollars a case compared to our local super which is about 10 dollars a case, it's a good savings. Why do we buy them?, because we have some family members that are still in la la land and we can give the food to them or if the date is about to expire before we need it, it will go to the local pantry.

 built two more cages for does' and another cage for a new Buck, Palimino does and a New Zeland buck, rabbit stew anyone? yesterday the temp hit 46 and my bees were out having a blast, it looked like summer except for the 2 ft of snow around the hives.

----------


## crashdive123

Picked up 15 bricks of 22lr (gotta test the new Charger).

----------


## RunsWithDeer

I renewed my lapsed membership to Sam's club and stocked up the pantry. Didn't put up enough veggies last year.  Won't be long and we will be starting garden plants for the spring, will be putting in more green beans and sweet corn than we did last year.

----------


## Fletcher

I picked up another GUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! winchester mod. 275  .22 mag its a pump
$100.00    I've already had to work on the trigger. Shooting it hurt my finger to 
fire it. I used my trigger pulling thingie and it was off the scale! I've got it down to 6# 
now so i can put the C-Clamp away now......................................

----------


## laughingbeetle

I got 55 lbs of whole wheat flour from my job...FREE!  We carry the Bob's Red Mill line but for whatever reason we don't carry the organic whole wheat flour.  The bosses gave it away to the employees, but noone on my shift wanted it but me, so I took it.   :Big Grin:   Gonna have tasty bread and biscuits...........gotta get some coffee going......

----------


## BruceZed

Purchased a new strikers

----------


## mcfd45

I plan on going to the store and getting some more water.  
I have 250 left on the gun.  I'm so excited :Big Grin:   Pics will come when I get her.
I want to go to the surplus store and do some shopping, I need some 550 cord, an E tool and whatever else cathes my eye. 

Jeff

----------


## vthompson

I stocked up my first aid kit a little better this week. I was at Walmart so I loaded up on butterfly bandages, bandaids, gauze,etc. It is stuff that don't weigh that much and you can stuff them right in your kit. I also got some Israeli wound dressings along with a bag of Celox.

----------


## WgS

In the past year, I have been slowly collecting:  pack, knives, fishing gear, gun, ammo, emergency first aid supplies, food stores, foraging guides and maps.  Today, I am starting a complete inventory so that I can compare it against a list I am compiling of recommended gear.

----------


## chiye tanka

> Picked up 15 bricks of 22lr (gotta test the new Charger).


Hey Crash, have you seen the stocks ProMag is making for the charger?

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey Crash, have you seen the stocks ProMag is making for the charger?


No I haven't.

----------


## chiye tanka

Try ProMag's web site. They have a stock that is more user-friendly, runs around $200.00.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll look, but I probably won't modify it.  Kind of like it the way it came, besides for something like that I doubt I would spend almost as much on a new stock as I did on the pistol.

----------


## rebel

2 hour snow shoe hike followed with rifle and pistol practice.  Started a fire and cooked lunch.  

I took a friend some deer meat and gave him a machete for his kit.  He gave me a dozen fresh eggs and an invitation for spring turkey hunting.

----------


## laughingbeetle

I am getting my hiking gear/trail pack ready for some good times tromping around the Adirondacks and the North Country.  Now that I am back up near the base (Fort Drum) I can get some replacement gear that is in better condition than some of what I am using now.

----------


## woodsman86

Rotated my stock of MREs out with new ones
Bought a new knife sharpener and sharpened all my knives
Made two more 550 cord donuts
Buttered wife up to bless off on new gun purchases

----------


## dolfan87

I ordered another 60 rounds of 30.06, a suture kit, and began stocking food.

----------


## Dennis K.

I've been gradually increasing my store of dry goods.  Every week at the grocery store, I buy 1 extra of what I will actually use.  I keep sharpies in the pantry to label date everything so that I can rotate stock.

----------


## laughingbeetle

I just went through my knives last night and set about repairing any chips or pits.  I come across older jack-knives occasionaly, they make for great extra blades to carry out in the bush.  Usually are missing the big blade, but half the time when I need a blade, it is for some fussy little job where I need a small (1" or 2") blade.  Garage sales and second hand junk shops are great for those junk blades.  I pay a buck at the most, and if I get a couple of good uses out of it I am happy.  Recycling at its best!!

----------


## mcfd45

went to the mall with my friends.   I got a LED crank lantern, it has a radio, alarm, several settings for the light.  I picked up the gun, she is a beaut.  I got 300 rounds of ammo for her, ordered 2 mags from cabelas.   I got some IV supplies and added them to my first aid kit.  I got some triangular bandages and put them into my kit.  I got a magnesium fire starter.

I am thinking of trading my marlin model 60 for a remington 597.  I like the magazines and my dad has one and has said nothing but good things about it, I figure I could get 80 bucks for it and put that toward a 597.  I am not a big fan of the 10/22, just personal preference.  
Jeff

----------


## endurance

Finally took my gun safety class so I can apply for my CCW.  Jeesh, that was too easy.  I should have done it years ago!

----------


## Amazon

We replaced handles on all the garden implements and axes. I bought 6 rubbermaid
18 gallon container totes, with lock tight lids for 5 bucks each. I found 64oz of lamp oil
for $4.00 and bought 4 bottles. All the above for less than 75.00. 
great week!

----------


## crashdive123

Yesterday while working in a neighborhood somebody had a large pile of what some would call trash (I call stuff I might be able to use) by the curb.  Found 4 large (10" high, 6" diameter) candles and a rusted propane cylinder (20 lb).  Put the candles in my wax stash and exchanged the cylinder for a refurbished one for about the price of a propane fill.

----------


## chiye tanka

I picked up a Springfield SOCOM II and 300 rounds of ammo.  :rambo:

----------


## crashdive123

The SOCOM II is on my wish list.  A bit spendy though - gotta save my nickles.

----------


## MatthewnOK

Finished my PSK tin. 
Buying some stuff for my BOB
Getting some extra 20 ga. for my mossie
And starting to store up some food in 5 gallon buckets.

----------


## chiye tanka

Crash, I'll have to tell you how that came to be. :Smile:

----------


## doren

Finally picked up a canteen cup and cup stove.

----------


## Scoobywan

Started work on my computer certifications so maybe I can get a job to buy some supplies.  Is sad that we have to have pieces of paper that tell people we know what we know, why can't people just quiz you at the interview (this has happened twice to me)...

----------


## Madrox

- bought 500rds of .45
- added some beans, rice and water to the stash
- went practice shooting with some like minded folks.
- added some candles from the local thrift stores to the stash as well

----------


## rebel

I  temp hired an out of work neighbor for a month.  There seems to be a surplus of projects.
Today I made 7 pies to spread around the hood.  I'm not looking forward to the clean-up.

----------


## Rick

Were any of those apple or pecan pies? I work for food.

----------


## Stairman

Tried out a 2-stick fireboard instead of the standard hearth.Drilled right thru with no coal only dust.

----------


## rebel

> Were any of those apple or pecan pies? I work for food.


  :Chef: 
 3 cherry, 2 blueberry and 2 raspberry.

----------


## Rick

What time do I start?

----------


## endurance

Sighted in my newest addition, a Browning .270 Win.  Love at first shot.  Beautiful tight little three round group at 100 yards.  Two out of three holes were touching.

Bought a new H&K fixed blade knife.  Just the right size and weight for my purposes.

Went to three different Walgreens stores taking advantage of some clearance sale stuff.  Picked up Arnica gel for $3, Hydrocortizone cream for $.87 a tube, hand sanitizer for $.50, and bandaids (can't recall how much).

Finished reading The Long Walk by Slavomir Rawicz.  Excellent book.  It's about a group of men escaping a Russian prison in northern Siberia and covering thousands of miles to get to freedom.  I hate to borrow from book jackets, but it really was riveting.  Highly recommended.

Started putting together a new hiking survival kit starting with a cookie tin that I picked up at Walgreens.  Pics will follow when it's complete.

----------


## gryffynklm

1. Planned out shade garden, trying to maximize use of my shaded lot. Bought some seeds
2. made an alcohol burner and a multi fuel stove. Works ok but aluminum can is to thin.
3. finished the design for under deck hide storage.
4. Shopping at REI for BOB odds and ends. 
5. Antiquing. picked up a saw sharpening vice, 3 small leg traps, 3 round tins for stove experiments $28 not bad.

----------


## Rick

Note to self...check under Karl's deck for hidden storage.

----------


## crashdive123

Second note to self...be on the alert for small leg traps around hidden storage.

----------


## gryffynklm

Hay, you gave away the trap secret. Besides its the deck thats hidden.

----------


## Madrox

> Sighted in my newest addition, a Browning .270 Win.  Love at first shot.  Beautiful tight little three round group at 100 yards.  Two out of three holes were touching.
> 
> Bought a new H&K fixed blade knife.  Just the right size and weight for my purposes.
> 
> Went to three different Walgreens stores taking advantage of some clearance sale stuff.  Picked up Arnica gel for $3, Hydrocortizone cream for $.87 a tube, hand sanitizer for $.50, and bandaids (can't recall how much).
> 
> Finished reading The Long Walk by Slavomir Rawicz.  Excellent book.  It's about a group of men escaping a Russian prison in northern Siberia and covering thousands of miles to get to freedom.  I hate to borrow from book jackets, but it really was riveting.  Highly recommended.
> 
> Started putting together a new hiking survival kit starting with a cookie tin that I picked up at Walgreens.  Pics will follow when it's complete.


nice! I just got a 30-30 I need to site in. Is there a range you went to specifically in the Denver area? I'm near downtown but usually drive south to Dragon Mans as I like his range. 

Looking forward to seeing the kit in the cookie tin too.

----------


## endurance

> nice! I just got a 30-30 I need to site in. Is there a range you went to specifically in the Denver area? I'm near downtown but usually drive south to Dragon Mans as I like his range. 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the kit in the cookie tin too.


It's on Jewell about one block west of Wadsworth.  It's new owners and a new name (used to be Foothills Guns), but I can't recall.  It's a relatively non-descript grey building on the south side of Jewell with most of the parking in the back.

They have a 50' handgun range and a 100 yard indoor rifle range.  Very nice facility for sighting in with benchrests at every station on the rifle side.  It's not cheap, but you don't have to worry about wind and other conditions affecting your sighting in process when you're shooting inside.  Bring plugs and muffs, it's very loud!

I'm almost done with the kit.  Just trying to figure out how to get enough cordage into it without sacrificing something else I need.

----------


## crashdive123

> I'm almost done with the kit.  Just trying to figure out how to get enough cordage into it without sacrificing something else I need.


Rather than putting all of your cordage inside the tin, wrap the outside with it as well.

----------


## Rick

Planted seeds for 72 plants this morning. I have the seeds under plastic to help germinate. Quite a mix with tomatoes, bush beans, peppers, peas, Romansco broccoli, arugula, watermelon and butternut squash.

----------


## Ken

> Quite a mix with tomatoes, bush beans......


These?  You can grow 'em already CANNED???

----------


## nell67

> These? You can grow 'em already CANNED???


Only in RIck's "fairy" world ,Ken!

----------


## Revelation1412

As bad as things are, sometimes we just need to remember that there are a lot of people out there who are having even a more difficult time than we are.

----------


## crashdive123

How bad are things?   .....and yes, there are always people in a tougher spot than you - or your neighbor.

----------


## Rick

Revelation - That's sort of a philosophy of mine. That's why when someone asks me how I am, my response is excellent. Any problems I have are mere bumps in the road compared to what many many others have to contend with. I appreciate the gifts I've been granted and the current economy has nothing to do with it.

----------


## Aurelius95

> ... went to REI and looked at packs and sleeping bags to purchase.  Didn't buy yet but getting ideas.  Currently working on my wifes survival kits and creating a list of things to buy for our upcoming hiking trips this summer.


My wife and I each have "matching" sleeping bags from REI. One is a left side zip and the other right.  You can then zip them together and it makes a decent double sleeping bag.

----------


## Amazon

Went to yard sales this past Saturday. I bought 2500 9" candle wick, 25lbs of wax and molds for 10 bucks. Found a bolt of muslim and paid $8 for it. When I got home I opened it up and it was 108" wide...score! DH picked up a camping stove for $5 complete with stand.

----------


## Rick

I picked up a 12 pak case of APack meals for the BOB. I got (4) Mora #780 knives, a canteen cup stove and a Vulcan stove. I also ordered a Marmot Twilight 2P tent and a body bag.

----------


## crashdive123

Body bag?????

----------


## Rick

I thought that might raise some eyebrows. Yep. I can get them wholesale. I have a sleeping bag cover I'm going to slide into it and see how it sleeps. My only concerns is going to be condensation. but if it works I should have a pretty rugged bag, an emergency carry because it has eight handles and if things are really bad, well I'll be half way there when they find me.

----------


## Ken

> I picked up a 12 pak case of APack meals for the BOB. I got (4) Mora #780 knives, a canteen cup stove and a Vulcan stove. I also ordered a Marmot Twilight 2P tent and a body bag.


Uh, Sir?  Can I zip that up for you?   :Innocent:  *Ken is now getting his metal strapping and banding gun from the basement*

----------


## tennecedar

The body bag is a good idea. When i was doing rescue we kept them in all the trucks. I've roped one between trees and slept like the dead on my improvised hammock! I had almost forgotten about it. Thanks. I'm ordering one today.

----------


## endurance

I was on vacation in Glenwood Springs and did some hiking and shopping.  The surplus store had a good sale and I picked up a nice heavy wool blanket for $12, some utility knife blades, and a few pairs of safety glasses for $4 each.

I was tempted to pick up a new Garmin E-trex Vista HCX, but resisted the urge for now.  I'm still sorting out some other big ticket items (like photovoltaic panels) and trying to stop with the gadget purchases for a while.  It's killin' me, but will be good in the long run.

----------


## Tofu

Cut up & stored 7ton (140 hundredweight) of fire wood for the wood-burner.Planted potatoes,seeded carrots,broccoli..Whenever we have to use the supermarkets (which isn't often) we pick up some tinned foods for our emergency store.
Got a couple of wind up lanterns & 250 candles at a boot sale (yard sale in the US) for £15 ($21)

----------


## Rick

Yard sales are a lot like casinos. Everyone wins but me. All I ever find in yard sales are dirty potty chairs, big lady clothes and radios that worked the last time it was played. I have to change neighborhoods.

----------


## doren

Made a set of these, http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=carton I will try one out after they cool.
Bought a internal frame backpack.
Cut my electricity use back to just my water heater and computer. (Trying to ween myself off of power.)
Added 10 cotton balls, and a tube of Vaseline to my minimal kit.
Replaced my tail lights. (Park Ranger got me...)

----------


## NCO

Sharpened my knives, bought a carton of cigarettes for emergency store and got a new cold weather hat. OH, and kept lights out for an hour to prevent the world from melting down. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I picked up a sterno stove and some cheap aluminum camping cookware at the thrift store. Bought some sterno for the stove.

----------


## endurance

I stored several hundred gallons of frozen water at the base of my trees (also known as shoveling my driveway).

----------


## NCO

Oh, I just remembered, I said nice things to my girl frien to keep her happy and thus make my life much easier! Count's as doing something for preventing human extinction in long run...

----------


## Rick

Well, yours at least.

----------


## earlthegoat2

Got a mini butane torch that doubles as a soldering iron.  Nifty little thing.

----------


## tennecedar

Picked up a stanley wonder bar II. The little one. Going to put it thru the band saw and take off the 90 degree end. Wrap it up with para cord like them i saw on one of the posts. Belt sander to get rid of the sharp edges. I'll take pics.

----------


## RaymondPeter

Today I am building 10 self watering containers for growing vegetables at my apartment.

----------


## aflineman

Finished up the boxes for my garden. Now just need the rain to let up some, and I can mix some soil to put in them. In another couple of weeks, I should be able to plant my seeds and starts.

----------


## DrWELLth

Let me remember ... hm, what did I prep for this week ... ?

Oh yes ... I rummaged through my extra clothing bag and survivial kit in my van ... we just received an 'odd' snow fall that left people a little unprepared ... it was a good reminder to check things out ... 

And yes, I was still prepared ... just needed to add some candles and matches ... ))smiles

----------


## Rick

Picked up another stove and a lantern.

----------


## gryffynklm

Got my deck finished, may not be survival but it keeps things off the floor. Garrage floods 3" in heavy rain. Found an army surplus in Gettysburg and picked up a almost new Molle Pack with two pouches $50 and large amo can for $12.

----------


## mcfd45

loaded up on some 12ga ammo. got a nice tin cup from the surplus store.  Put down some money on a mossberg 500 12ga.  waiting for deer season so i can load up on buck and slug for extra cheap deals.   trying to survive a sinus infection.

----------


## NCO

I sent an application to join a Local Defence Company to keep my military skills at good level. Can't wait to get to shoot with RK62 or RK95TP once more! Got to love 7.62.39mm, made by Lapua.

----------


## loki

i went to a dollar store and bought a few supplies to put in my wife's trunk of her car in case of break down or getting caught somewhere where she can't get home the same day. I purchased a  medium size plastic box with lid and included for the contents a flashlight with batteries, box of granola bars, twine, emergency poncho, couple box of matches, baby wipes, small packages 10ct of tylenol, 2 maxi pads, water bottle, and also included already owned sog field pup and leatherman core tool. I will add other items later but this is what I put in this week. I plan on adding 1 can of fix a flat small socket set and possibly extra belts for the motor.

----------


## chazlawyer

Went through the first aid supplies in my kit and updated any that were near expiration.  I also bought a food saver vacuum sealer and made some homemade type MRE's (tea bag, vitamin water single serve mix, lipton cup of soup single serve packet, small slim jim, single serve spam slice, etc)

----------


## tennecedar

A few things the wife found for me at yardsales this morning. Sisal twine and wood beads $2. Brace and bit $7. And my favorite moment was when she gave me the corn crusher she got for $15. Cast iron and heavy. It's for cracking corn for feed my dad said. I'd never used one before.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> A few things the wife found for me at yardsales this morning. Sisal twine and wood beads $2. Brace and bit $7. And my favorite moment was when she gave me the corn crusher she got for $15. Cast iron and heavy. It's for cracking corn for feed my dad said. I'd never used one before.


Sweet. Nice find. It's nice when the spouse is supportive.

----------


## Rick

That's what it is but not just for cattle or chicken feed. It looks like it has adjustable plates. If it is does, you can set it to crank out a finer grind for corn meal. Look around and see if you can find a hand crank that will fit it. Then you have the option of motorized or hand cranked. Find a long handle so you have plenty of leverage.  

Tell her she did just fine.

----------


## trax

Those photos that tennecedar posted, 'specially that brace and bit, just reminded me of all the awesome old hand tools that my Dad owned. He inherited most of them from his father, who was a school teacher, carpenter, and farmer. He had these awesome planes, brace and bit sets, wood chisel sets, squares, aw he ll everything. When my Dad passed away, his _friends_ sort of all helped themselves I guess because most of them went missing. Sure would like to have that stuff now.

----------


## trax

> Same, same.  Have a heapin  helpin piece of thievery.  UUmmmm, good.


Yeah, my old man was the kind of guy that everyone looked up to and I was only six when he died. The guys that started showing up around the place claiming to be his buddies ....and helping themselves to what he had out in the toolshed...made me think of a quote that I heard years later, I can't remember who it was about but it goes "when the lion dies, the rats come  out"

----------


## Rick

What goes around comes around. Let's just hope Karma ha a special little something tucked away just for them.

----------


## crashdive123

Hopefully this was one of them.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, nasty. I saw something similar last week. (shiver) 

http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=101175

----------


## trickyrick

i was building a single shot snake gun and it got put on hold. so i started playing w/ an idea.Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
photoshop of  what i was going for.Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
it is a stevens 410 w/ an 18" barrel, an ak47 folder, and a mossberg pistol grip. after playing w/ it, this is how it turned out.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
i added a shell holder that holds 24 410 shells, w/ 12 7.5 shot. it will also have 6 buck and 6 slugs in it. still has room for mini mag and multi tool in pouch. grip handle is hollow for water proof matches. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
pouch acts like a cheek rest to some degree. open it is 33.5" and closed is 25". gonna get a box to put it in and carry while out 4x4in. rick

----------


## trax

quite the project trickyrick, maybe you can blast over to the introduction section and tell us even more!

----------


## crashdive123

That's some nice work there trickyrick.  Now how about shooting on over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## tennecedar

Well done. I like it. Let us know how it handles.

----------


## trax

> That's some nice work there trickyrick.  Now how about shooting on over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.


Ha! beat ya! finally....whew....

----------


## Rick

Nice job...

----------


## crashdive123

> Ha! beat ya! finally....whew....


My work here is done.

----------


## Rick

> Ha! beat ya! finally....whew....



Very good, weedhopper. The student has become the teacher.

----------


## trax

> Very good, weedhopper. The student has become the teacher.


You ought to see me snatching pebbles out of blind guy's hands. Never could figure out why that guy on tv had trouble with that one. I'm more like "wanna go best outta three old man? ha!"

----------


## NCO

Bought 3.105kg of pork meat, frozen...

----------


## grundle

Planted some 108 beans in starter.

Planted a PawPaw tree.

Planted 32 pea plants in starter.

Planted 2 blueberry and 2 raspberry bushes

Went hunting for Morel's....found 0 /sigh

----------


## Rick

I've got pea plants about 8 inches high and bean plants about a foot high. If this stupid cold weather will break I'll plant the dang things. 

NCO - I've heard rumor that Finnish folks won't eat bacon. Just a rumor, you understand, but if there is any truth to it just send the frozen bacon my way. I'll figure out something to do with it.

----------


## trax

That darn Rick, so altruistic, always willing to help out. I have to admire that. Ummm, this week I ordered 50 first aid kits, the little backpack individual size ones so I can give one to each staff member and distribute them among the youth that use our centre for outings etc.

----------


## grundle

> I've got pea plants about 8 inches high and bean plants about a foot high. If this stupid cold weather will break I'll plant the dang things. 
> 
> NCO - I've heard rumor that Finnish folks won't eat bacon. Just a rumor, you understand, but if there is any truth to it just send the frozen bacon my way. I'll figure out something to do with it.


Did you plant them in Feb.?

----------


## Rick

I planted the seeds in planters in early March.

EDIT: 3/16 to be exact. From my earlier post: 

Planted seeds for 72 plants this morning. I have the seeds under plastic to help germinate. Quite a mix with tomatoes, bush beans, peppers, peas, Romansco broccoli, arugula, watermelon and butternut squash.

----------


## gryffynklm

Well prepared a deep bed garden plot 8' x 12 ' for carrots and potatoes and other root vegetables. Started to build compost bins then it snowed 2.5 ". At least its a head start. put up about 1/2 chord of cedar from a fallen tree. Its for fire pit, bad for fireplace and stoves.

----------


## Rick

Why is it bad for stoves?

----------


## crashdive123

Most cedars burn very hot and fast due to high resin content.

----------


## gryffynklm

I agree with crash, I've seen stoves with warped panels and the creosote resins can build quickly in a cold flue, masonry or metal. If the creosote catches on fire you could have an out of control chimney fire. This can cause cracks in masonry and over heat metal flues. If the chimney has cracks or if a metal flue is not installed with proper clearances to combustibles a fire could spread to the building.

----------


## Arsey

Sold our big 4wd and bought a Subaru station wagon, that could be 4wd if we need it, for $500.
Course it needs a little work.  :Smile: 
And it means we're a totally petrol family now as the biggie was diesel. Not sure if that's a plus or not, yet.

----------


## Rick

Creosote is a result of moisture content in the wood not resins. 

I do agree cedar with burn quicker than something like oak but mixing it with other woods should pose no problem.

----------


## Rick

17.5 BTUs per cord. Rated as a Good firewood. 

http://thelograck.com/firewood_rating_chart.html

----------


## crashdive123

I thought creosote build-up formed from the hot gasses rising from a fire, passing through a cooler chimney causes them to condense and form the creosote build-up.  Didn't know moisture in the wood contributed.  Learned something new.

----------


## tennecedar

I have no problem with cedar in my stove. My thermostat/fresh air intake damper works like it's supposed to. Hickory seams to produce more heat if allowed the O2 to let it burn.

----------


## gryffynklm

Thanks Rick, Good link. 
Wood stoves are new for us. I've seen the warped stove and heard stories about fires. I tend to follow better safe then sorry until I learn other wise. Tenneceder makes a good point. "My thermostat/fresh air intake damper works like it's supposed to." I'll give a bit of cedar a try in the stove.

----------


## Rick

You need to let the wood season for six months to a year so the moisture from a green tree can be reduced. It's the moisture in the wood that condenses as you described. Keep a hot fire and seasoned wood and there is much less chance of creosote building up. Ideally, you want the moisture content around 20% or less. The wood will usually take on a whitish appearances and the ends will begin to crack as it dries.  

The more moisture in the wood, the more smoke is produced and that's the moisture laden creosote. Nice dry wood burns hot with little smoke. 

But you knew that from your campfire.

----------


## Amazon

Got the garden at home plowed this weekend and plantings ready to go in Friday. It's probably just an old wives tales but I was taught to plant a garden
on Good Friday for the best results.

Added 30 pounds each of rice, sugar and salt in mylar bags and buckets. 
Went to Ft. Worth Saturday and got a good buy on some medical supplies. Dh got a new .45 and hasn't let me near so I dont know the specs. A busy week for sure and I'm so tired :Sleep1:

----------


## Rick

Bought the last 5 boxes of 9mm that Wally World had. They got their shipment in last night and by 11:30 this morning it was all gone.

----------


## 04jtb

Tested to see how well the vaseline and cotton balls worked. They did a pretty good job so I made quite a few up and put them in a 35mm film cannister ready for when I need them. Also bought some more paracord as the other stuff I bought mysteriously went while most of my gear ended up wrapped in the stuff. Coincidence or what?  :Innocent:

----------


## laughingbeetle

Stocked up on sardines and kipper snacks.  Picked up more wicks for my lanterns, another bottle of lamp oil, and another of those little waterproof matchstick cases.  Rotated drinking water.  We have a well and keep a lot of water on hand.  As the water gets older we shift newest for drinking and oldest for bathroom usage.  The electricity tends to go out a lot up here. Up on Tugg Hill where we are the wind never really stops blowing, and when a storm kicks up we are often in the dark.  My uncle is the Boss, and isn't ready to get a generator yet.  (They do cost a lot.)  So I have shifted focus on preps for working within a lack of electricity.  Lots of books and board games.  Most of the back up food supply is wet canned goods that do not require any extra water for preperation.  Minimal stocks for the freezer.  My cousin has a generator and a large deep freezer, so when the odd meat sale comes up I buy extra and store it with her.  She has two strong beautiful boys and the meat never goes to waste. ( Not if CousinAuntie has anything to say about it!)

----------


## mountain mama

this week i joined this forum....i planted tomatoes....i re-evaluated my altoids tin and BOB and added stuff (including the vaseline coated cottonballs, duct tape, a spyderco flatbyrd, and extra paracord)....i got a great suggestion for a 4" folding knife from a member here and will probably make that purchase next week...and i bought the book "camping and wilderness survival" by paul tawrell

----------


## crashdive123

Picked up a MOLLE pack with several bags, an ALICE pack with several bags, a Load Bearing Equipment Harness with several pouches.  Today stopped by a yard sale and picked up 5 old files with a little rust on two of them (for $1).

----------


## nell67

Picked up 2 generators from work this week,one for$75,and the other for$100,will have to do a little carb work,but other than that,they were returned by customers for being "the wrong size",this happens alot around here after a sotrm goes through,and ofter the power comes back on,they return the item for a refund,other than,"is there anything wrong with it" no other questions asked.

----------


## Rick

Nice score. It's about time you show up, girl.

----------


## nell67

I know,I know,just putting in extra hours at work,been some long,long days,all these little idjits are quitting without having other jobs lined up in a county with 49% unemployment thinking they can start work tomorrow anywhere they want.

----------


## tennecedar

Went to another garage sale. Got 2 Coleman propane lanterns for $5. Handful of bits for my brace for $2. A Zebco Micro fishing reel for the bob for $3. And a brass and iron 24Lb hardware scale made in 1889 for $1.50. It appears with the economy like it is that folks are selling everything they aren't using everyday.

----------


## Rick

You, sir, are despicable! (Nice score!)

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Picked up a MOLLE pack with several bags, an ALICE pack with several bags, a Load Bearing Equipment Harness with several pouches.  Today stopped by a yard sale and picked up 5 old files with a little rust on two of them (for $1).


Nice haul. You can't find any spare tactical gear here to save your butt.

----------


## crashdive123

> Nice haul. You can't find any spare tactical gear here to save your butt.


At one of the regular gunshows there is always a vendor that has picked up tons (literally) from DRMO.  They were saying how hard it was to get stuff from them anymore and that the real "gear" was going to be limited to two DRMO sites, both of which are in the central part of the US.  Figured I had better grab it while I could.

On another note - I've been trying to buy some bulk 22 ammunition from Wal Mart, but they've been out for some time.  Checked this morning.  They unpacked a shipment today.  When I got there (about 9:30) all of the bricks of 22 were gone, along with all of the .45.  Picked up a case of 9mm.

----------


## mountain mama

I got to Walmart yesterday and there was already a line in the ammo section  :Frown:

----------


## doren

Added to my day trip belt:

Muscle relaxers
Benadryl
anti-diarrhea / diarrhea 
aspirin
Cheap wal-mart whistle/compass/magnifying glass/thermometer combo
Replaced my mini Mag Lite with a Mag Lite Solitaire.
Found a cheap folder knife at a gas station for 79 cents. Decided why not.

Picked up a map of South Cherokee National Forest to plan a three day trip in early May. I'm trying to get my time in before the tourists show up.

----------


## Rick

Attention people. Wal-Mart no longer stocks ammo. Sorry. They've had such a tough time stocking it that they called it quits. Go on home. Nothing here to see. 

(grabs jacket and heads out the door to Wal-Mart)

----------


## 04jtb

Got about 20 sugar sachets for hot drinks when out in the wild.

----------


## Rick

I finally broke down and bought a generator this afternoon. I found a two year old Coleman Powermate 5000 watt unit with a 10 hp Briggs and Stratton. I found it on Craig's List. I was even able to talk the guy down a bit. Yes, it runs and yes the outlets read correctly. (except that one 9000 Volt outlet has me a bit perplexed).

----------


## Ken

> I finally broke down and bought a generator this afternoon. I found a two year old Coleman Powermate 5000 watt unit with a 10 hp Briggs and Stratton. I found it on Craig's List. I was even able to talk the guy down a bit. Yes, it runs and yes the outlets read correctly. (except that one 9000 Volt outlet has me a bit perplexed).


This may help: 

http://www.powermate.com/productmanuals.php?cat_id=3

http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect..../PMO525303.pdf

----------


## Schleprok

I ordered a few things, 3 spare mags for the 9mm. Shell belt for the Mossberg. Just a few necessities. Shopped for more ammo, but getting scarse....

----------


## Ken

> I ordered a few things, 3 spare mags for the 9mm. Shell belt for the Mossberg. Just a few necessities. Shopped for more ammo, but getting scarse....


Hey!  Why don't you head over to the Introductions Section and prepare to write a little about you so we can get to know you better.  Just the necessities - the info we have now IS kinda' scarce........

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Schleprok

> Hey!  Why don't you head over to the Introductions Section and prepare to write a little about you so we can get to know you better.  Just the necessities - the info we have now IS kinda' scarce........
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14


My apologies folk. Hope I got my intro in the right spot. Titled OOPS. Nice ta meet y'all tho.... :Blushing:

----------


## Amazon

Well we got the home garden planted yesterday and today.  Yay!!  It was all hands on deck.  Praying the bad storms don't bring hail but a good soaking rain.

Managed to put 14 lbs of brown sugar and 14 lbs of powdered sugar in a single 5 gal. bucket.  Happy Easter all.

----------


## Tofu

Picked up two 4500 generators yesterday & a transfer switch for just under £1000 :Smile: .Also last week we bought a VW LT28 (1982 model) its fully kitted out with cooker,fridge beds etc & runs like a dream.
Thankfully my better half doesn't think im nuts with all this be prepared stuff, she supports me totally & is always coming home with a few extra tins of stuff for the stash & medicines that can last.

----------


## NCO

I brought my old trusry bow back home and begun training for shooting.

----------


## Rick

We can't get that model here in the states unless you just happen to find one that's been imported. Those are nice. I've had my mind on something along those lines. Good score all the way around.

----------


## tacmedic

I got the garden started.  Planted onions, garlic, peas, and spinach.  Plan on putting in some beets, potatoes, and lettuce this coming week.  I also started my tomato plants indoors, and lots of other plants that are too many to mention.  I checked with my local code enforcement officer and the town that I live in does not have an ordinance against poultry, so I have 30 cornish broilers coming the end of the month.  I have to get their housing set up soon.  My fiance' just rolled her eyes and shook her head when I asked her about doing this and said "just don't expect me to feed them."  I knew she was the right girl for me!

----------


## KhonHd

> Attention people. Wal-Mart no longer stocks ammo. Sorry. They've had such a tough time stocking it that they called it quits. Go on home. Nothing here to see. 
> 
> (grabs jacket and heads out the door to Wal-Mart)



I just picked up another 100 rounds of shotgun ammo and 333 rounds of .22 from Walmart this weekend.  Lots on the shelves.  So they still stock it here in Canada.  Got to like those bulk packs of 100 shotgun rounds

----------


## jessielavon

gOT OUR BUG OUT BAGS PACKED WITH EVERYTHING NEED,GATHERED UP MORE AMMO,DOEE SOME CANNING AND FILLED UP THE CHASH WITH MORE CAN GOODS,EXTRA MATCHES AND LIGHTERS,WORKED ON OUT HIDE OUT TO TRY AND FINISH IT UP

----------


## trax

> I just picked up another 100 rounds of shotgun ammo and 333 rounds of .22 from Walmart this weekend.  Lots on the shelves.  So they still stock it here in Canada.  Got to like those bulk packs of 100 shotgun rounds


In fact the Wally World here has Winchester .270's for about half the price I've seen them anywhere else, unless they're just clearing out stock and not re-stocking, no problemo.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> gOT OUR BUG OUT BAGS PACKED WITH EVERYTHING NEED,GATHERED UP MORE AMMO,DOEE SOME CANNING AND FILLED UP THE CHASH WITH MORE CAN GOODS,EXTRA MATCHES AND LIGHTERS,WORKED ON OUT HIDE OUT TO TRY AND FINISH IT UP


The caps lock key is on the far left side of the keyboard, third up from the bottom. K? thnxbye!

----------


## Rick

I found a propane turkey fryer at the thrift store for $10.00. Brand new. I don't think it's ever had the first blaze on the burner. I'm not crazy about deep frying turkey (although it's great) but I thought it would make a crazy soup pot if I needed one. 

And, hold on to your hat for this one, a Shakespeare Spider Man spin caster for $1.99. I'll have to hang on to it for a day or two just to play with it (Hey, I like Spider Man, too!) then I'll give it to my oldest grandson.

----------


## tennecedar

I've never tried to fry a turkey with mine but does a real fine job boiling crawfish or frying fish for get togethers. My mom borrows it every year when canning. She don't like a pressure cooker in the house. Would rather be outside when canning.

----------


## mountain mama

shhhhhh tennecedar, you're making me HUNGRY!  I haven't had a decent crawdad boil since I moved up here.




> And, hold on to your hat for this one, a Shakespeare Spider Man spin caster for $1.99. I'll have to hang on to it for a day or two just to play with it (Hey, I like Spider Man, too!) then I'll give it to my oldest grandson.


Bet the poor kid never sees it

----------


## Ken

> (Hey, I like Spider Man, too!)


Yes, we know all about you and your Spiderman "issues" .........

----------


## tennecedar

> Yes, we know all about you and your Spiderman "issues" .........



That made me laugh so hard I farted.

----------


## crashdive123

Some of the best turkey I've had has been deep fried with about 1/2 bottle of italian dressing injected beneath the skin.  Nice score Rick.

----------


## Rick

That's like "Spider Man. The Bad Years". 

Gosh! Do you smell something. Pee U!

----------


## Schleprok

Found some deals this week, picked up two new 24 round shotgun shell belts for $5.00, going back for more if I get the chance before they run out. Also picked up another speedloader for the .44 mag, tent pegs, water proof (resistant?) matches, lightsticks, small container of bug repellant, and a 250ft roll of black nylon twine (it ain't paracord, but for lighter tasks). Can't wait until Sunday, going to the gun show....

----------


## Smok

My neighbor lost he house to all of this , so I stopped to say good by and he gave me a generator ( still in the box ) , a 10" miter saw , 20 lb. bow of 16 pen. nails and I don't know what all.. I have been thinking that Nails and plywood are all good things to have on my list , right there with food and water you can do a lot with them . But like ammo right now , when we need it may not be able to get it ..

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I performance tested an iceage lamp set to see how it would burn lard.it worked great. to see my live video of the stove in use,just click onto the link in my signature and view the video; iceage lamp/stove

----------


## mcfd45

Picked up a Mossberg 500, It's the 12ga black home defense model.  6 shot, heat shield, synthetic stock and forend.  Its nice.  I put my 5 shell holder on the stock and it is a beaut.  sunday I will go to the range with her.

----------


## Rick

I'd like to see some pics. I've been looking at the Mossberg 590A1 series. You might like the looks of this one. It's called the Mossberg Tactical. I've never seen one in the States. This one is from Denmark. 

If you posts pics you can post them in the gun forum. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

I have a 500 - good shotgun.  Is the Mossberg 590A1 legal in the U.S.?  Barrel length?

----------


## doren

Moved up my three day trip to this Sunday through Tuesday.

Practiced my at home bug out routine. I was using my new internal frame pack, it's so new it hasn't seen the woods yet. Ten minutes is nice from nothing packed, But I want it back down to three. 

Now I have to wait for work to finish my bug out scenario. The scenario is society falls apart, the usual rioting, looting, whatever occurs that I want no part of. But it happens as I'm leaving work at 7 am. Since I have never been to Cherokee National Forest, it's a perfect chance to run off to an unknown area, to see how well I hold up for three days.

After checking the extended weather report they're calling for thunder showers. for those three days. At least the bears will leave me alone.

----------


## crashdive123

I have a 500 as well.  Plain ole black, pump, 12ga - nothing fancy.  Stopped at a yard sale today on the way home from work.  Picked up a 20lb propane bottle for $3.......and it was full!

----------


## tennecedar

> I have a 500 as well.  Plain ole black, pump, 12ga - nothing fancy.  Stopped at a yard sale today on the way home from work.  *Picked up a 20lb propane bottle for $3.......and it was full*!


Very good score. I noticed the other day a new blue rhino brand tank is $60 without a trade in.

----------


## crashdive123

This was a Blue Rhino.  It was hooked up to a beat up gas grill.  I asked what he wanted for the grill.  $10 was the reply.  I asked how about just the cylinder?....

----------


## Ken

My honey had a pre-move yard sale today.  Last night, I filled up my Explorer with junk from my attic that I would never ever use and brought it over to her place.  I could have made several more trips.....

Not bad.  $200.00 for stuff I was going to rent a dumpster to get rid of.  The NEXT yard sale will be a big one!

----------


## mountain mama

I took my kids fishing today, I taught my 6-yr-old the rule of 3's, I also bought him his first Swiss Army Knife and showed him how to use it properly, then we worked on fire-building skills (utilizing our handy petroleum jelly coated cotton balls).

----------


## crashdive123

> I took my kids fishing today, I taught my 6-yr-old the rule of 3's, I also bought him his first Swiss Army Knife and showed him how to use it properly, then we worked on fire-building skills (utilizing our handy petroleum jelly coated cotton balls).


Now that sounds like a great day!

----------


## Rick

Wow. Nice job MM. I'll bet both of you had a great time.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

Picked up a couple more heavy-duty black duffle bags at Academy. $10 a piece. I got the zippered ones, but they have the military style ones as well. I use them to store bug out gear, camping gear, or just general crap around the house I want to be able to move easily. 

Spent probably $40 on stuff sacks and compressor bags to make sure all our gear was organized. Stopped at the container store to finish the process. 

Hopefully I'll be able to get all this to the point that we can do a lay-out/inventory when I get back up to Dallas and establish a residence. Then I can post some pics.

Currently, I'm in the middle of field testing my BOB for myself. Have a family camping trip planned soon to test out ALL the gear to make sure it will be self-sustaining for a family of 6 (plus pets, 4 cats, 3 dogs atm with more dogs coming) for two weeks.

----------


## mountain mama

We had a blast (with the exception of the teen girls, who think that anything not requiring technology or teenage boys is a waste of time and *yawns* boring)

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> We had a blast (with the exception of the teen girls, who think that anything not requiring technology or teenage boys is a waste of time and *yawns* boring)


rofl. They'll learn. Once the hormone's balance out around 30 people tend to come full circle, and go back to enjoying digging in the dirt for bugs like they did before puberty.  :Smile:

----------


## mcfd45

I don't have a pic of it yet but I did find it on the mossberg website.

Just imagine this with a heat shield on it.

----------


## Rick

Thanks. I do like the Mossbergs. I don't know about everywhere but here in Indiana they are perfectly legal to hunt with except for migratory water fowl.

"When hunting for migratory game birds and waterfowl (i.e. doves, ducks, geese, woodcocks, etc.) it is illegal to use a shotgun capable of holding more than three shells, unless it is plugged with a one-piece filler which is incapable of removal without disassembling the gun.

There are no restrictions on magazine capacity for hunting of any other species."

----------


## Ken

This is exactly what my Mossberg looks like (got this pic off the web).  The only shotgun I have with a regular stock is my Franchi.

----------


## Schleprok

Went to the gun show today. Southern Classics has one of the worst shows I've ever attended, but lately it's the only one coming around.
Picked up 100 more rounds of 9mm. Five more plastic cartridge boxes. Plus, a really nice sheath knife. 
What a way to start a new week....

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

Ya know, everybody talking about their 500 series mossberg, I have to say, I have a 500, and an 88. The 88 is really a Maverick Arms rebranded and marketed as a mossberg, and the only REAL difference between it and the 500 is the 88 ONLY comes with a synthetic stock.  Other than that, the only difference I've noticed is the 500 is about $150 more expensive. Like I told the wife, a cheap gun is better than no gun, and even a cheap gun is still going to put hot lead downrange when you need it. As long as you take care of your weapons they'll take care of you. Those of you who prefer a Mora over a $100 knife should know exactly what I mean.

You can get the 88 at Academy sports for $175.

----------


## jessielavon

Some of the kids went and bought more ammo yesterday.

----------


## jessielavon

I have my crew pretty well on alert to pick up what ever that can when we can,Got them to cut down on spree spending like eating out at Pizza Hut 3 times a week or renting extra movies and put there money into  need supply's. Still have some fun but unless we as a family can pull together no matter what we do it wont work

----------


## Rick

You're probably on to something there, Alpine. I didn't realize the 88 and 500 were the same weapon. Even the barrels interchange. Except for some minor things, like the safety, they are pretty much the same weapon. Thanks, I'll continue to research this one because I was going after the 590 next.

----------


## crashdive123

Another shotgun that deserves consideration is the Browning 870.

----------


## Rick

I am a Browning fan. I had a Belgium made 12 gauge when I was a kid. Traded it off years later for a Remington 1100. The 870 is a great weapon but the price tips to Mossberg for me.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep, that's the reason why I don't currently own one.  They were the shotgun of choice on submarines.  I like em, but my budget is a bit different than that of the Navy.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Yep, that's the reason why I don't currently own one.  They were the shotgun of choice on submarines.  I like em, but my budget is a bit different than that of the Navy.


yeah, but even the mossberg "mariner" is a nice weapon.

----------


## Ken

> They were the shotgun of choice on submarines.


*Hunt for Red October* (Shootout in the Missile Room)

Captain Ramius: "Hey, Ryan, be careful what you shoot at. Most things in here don't react too well to bullets." 

Jack Ryan: "Right." 

[Moves closer to enemy, who fires several shots at him] 
Jack Ryan: "*I* have to be careful what *I* shoot at?" 

Jack Ryan: [to himself] "Ryan, some things in here don't react well to bullets."  "Yeah, like me. I don't react well to bullets."

----------


## MatthewnOK

> Ya know, everybody talking about their 500 series mossberg, I have to say, I have a 500, and an 88. The 88 is really a Maverick Arms rebranded and marketed as a mossberg, and the only REAL difference between it and the 500 is the 88 ONLY comes with a synthetic stock.  Other than that, the only difference I've noticed is the 500 is about $150 more expensive. Like I told the wife, a cheap gun is better than no gun, and even a cheap gun is still going to put hot lead downrange when you need it. As long as you take care of your weapons they'll take care of you. Those of you who prefer a Mora over a $100 knife should know exactly what I mean.
> 
> You can get the 88 at Academy sports for $175.


+50
I have one in 20 ga. (Because of bone/joint trouble I cannot shoot a 12ga. or any really high cal. rifle.) I love that gun! It stays by my nightstand every night.

----------


## tonester

bought some batteries. oiled up my blades. cleaned my handgun. made a mini tool kit with a pocket organizer. and refreshed my mind on tying some knots.

----------


## NCO

Bought a bike fixing kit and fixed my bike.

----------


## Excalibur

My brother moved in with his 16 y/o we began storing dry goods, beans, rice ect bought a few new to us(Used) firearms increased ammo store, stocked up on medical supplies, added some literature.  My boys now 15, 14, 13 are teaching troy (the 16 y/o) how to track, hunt, fish, and other woodscraft.  Next we are cashing some water purification equipment, more dry goods, and seed

----------


## mountain mama

I pitched a tent (as opposed to a hissy fit) in the backyard and kicked the kids out for the night  :Big Grin:

----------


## gryffynklm

Well I'm going with a friend to the range tomorrow to get some instruction on hand gun safety and how to put the lead were you want it to go. I've shot a 45 before but the instruction beyond were not to point the gun, was point and squeeze, you'll figure it out. I'm looking forward to this. I think I'll enjoy this more then the smooth bore musket.

----------


## crashdive123

Checked the sporting goods section of Wal Mart for ammunition.  They got a shipment in this morning.  I bought what was left.

----------


## tonester

my brother and i are gonna practice setting up the tarp and making some meals with a soda can stove.

----------


## jessielavon

worked on paintings to put on ebay tomorrow so we can buy more supplys,Bubba is working in his 68 Chevy truck

----------


## Stairman

I dug up some weeds and replanted them in pots on my deck. Edible ones of course. Even bought some Purslane from Walmart to plant and nibble on. Also reinventoried my BOB and laminated a list of its contents to keep in the outer pocket.

----------


## grundle

Started putting my starter pole beans in the ground.  Got four rows done last night, oh happy day  :Big Grin: 

Planted four strawberry plants...just because I was curious :P

Planted a kumquat tree, hoping it will sprout.  Still no sprout from the PawPaw (ahh well I won't hold my breath).

Made some cuttings of my grape vine, did it all wrong (again).  Still hoping for the best, though.

Potatoes broke the surface, bought some top soil to mound them up tomorrow.

Pulled out some pork butts to have a nice cook-off tomorrow.

Started researching "urban chicken raising".  If it is legal in my city I will try to raise 2 - 3 hens.

----------


## mountain mama

i bought some tube tents to add to our BOBs

my youngest daughter is off for her last local climbing competition and has been working on speed with her knot tying skills (in addition to lots and lots of rock climbing practice)...after this is the regional comp, then the divisional comp in california, then nationals in utah.  this should be fun!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I perfected a method of  making cordage out of milk jugs

----------


## Lorna

I joined this website. I'm thinking that makes me one smart cookie.

----------


## nell67

> Started putting my starter pole beans in the ground. Got four rows done last night, oh happy day 
> 
> Planted four strawberry plants...just because I was curious :P
> 
> Planted a kumquat tree, hoping it will sprout. Still no sprout from the PawPaw (ahh well I won't hold my breath).
> 
> Made some cuttings of my grape vine, did it all wrong (again). Still hoping for the best, though.
> 
> Potatoes broke the surface, bought some top soil to mound them up tomorrow.
> ...


 Grudle,how long has you PawPaw seeds been planted??? They are pretty slow to germinate,here is a good article on pawpaws

http://www.pawpaw.kysu.edu/pawpaw/ppg.htm

----------


## grundle

> Grudle,how long has you PawPaw seeds been planted??? They are pretty slow to germinate,here is a good article on pawpaws
> 
> http://www.pawpaw.kysu.edu/pawpaw/ppg.htm


Oh wow, I totally skipped the cool weather stratification period.  Good thing I have more seeds.  I am going to throw one in the fridge when I get home tonight.

Thanks for that link, you saved my bacon...err pawpaw.  It has been in the pot for about 2+ weeks I think.  No significant changes so I was beginning to think it either needed to warm up, or I did something wrong.

----------


## nell67

No problem,and if you still have issues with getting them to grow,there are a plethora of them out behind my house.

----------


## grundle

> No problem,and if you still have issues with getting them to grow,there are a plethora of them out behind my house.


Do you harvest the fruit?  What do you think of it in general?

----------


## nell67

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=pawpawI do,and I love them,here is a thread we had on them back in the fall

----------


## Rick

The wife and I pulled out the BOBs and went through them today. Updated some stuff and changed the wardrobe for the season. Added a few items as well.

----------


## tonester

went to my local army surplus store and picked up a, water canteen, sowing kit, emergency candles, a new tarp, 12lb test fishing line, fish hooks and sinkers, and some first aid stuff.

----------


## mountain mama

I made dandelion wine today

----------


## Tofu

Got the generators & transfer switch wired up yesterday so when the power (goes which it does here frequently) the generators will kick in straight away.One of the nearby farms where short of bodies for the potatoe planting last week & I helped out(14hrs shifts,these guys can work) & rather than cash I opted for 2x50gallon drums of red diesel (just dyed for farm work only).The farmer probably came out better or so he thinks but money wont run the gennies when there aint no fuel. :Cool:

----------


## tonester

just finished making a fishing kit, fire kit, and a little sowing kit.

----------


## crashdive123

Not sure what the farmer paid for the diesel, but 100 gallons is a nice score.  Good job Tofu.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

i used the oil and can left over from anchovy's as a lamp. it burned for just over 3 hours.

----------


## chiye tanka

Been stocking up on dried goods and ammo of course.

----------


## mountain mama

my lil' guy just started his first bird's nest and flint & steel fire 
we made a mess of char cloth

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

i built some torches and clearified some pine resin for future use.

----------


## trax

> my lil' guy just started his first bird's nest and flint & steel fire 
> we made a mess of char cloth


Y'know..if there'd been bird's in it, he could have started practing his outdoor cooking at the same time.

Yesterday, oil change, lube, tire check etc etc on the truck.

Cleaned and checked arsenal...ummm firearms

Sharpened my two favorite knives.

Today---implemented hand cleaning stations with that alcohol based stuff at the Centre for all staff and visitors. Published basic guidelines for all Centre members re: how to avoid the 'flu and/or colds. Canceled much anticipated plans for visiting Mexico (ok, the last one's a lie)

Read up on erunk's pine clearification activities

----------


## Rick

I waxed three handguns and one rifle this morning. Repacked my backpack and added a waterproof insert in the pack.

----------


## Schleprok

Went to my local surplus store. Picked up a few additions for my web gear, an extra "space" blanket, another wire saw, couple more p38's with built in mini spoon (spoon ain't much use, but love the extra leverage I get with the added length), dumped out all the bob's to revamp - might even finish them tomorrow....  :Blushing:

----------


## mountain mama

I don't know about y'all, but I can't keep up with all I do in a week....easier to go day by day....for me, today I have been reading a lot of articles on the AlphaRubricon website.  Anyone know anything about that site?  They seem to have some good ideas on there.

----------


## Schleprok

Okay, roll into town and check out your nearest auto parts store. Found some 9 led flashlights (small) for $2.99 at (can I say it Rick?) AutoZone. Very bright!

----------


## Rick

Planted most of the garden this morning. Dug some dandelion roots, cleaned and roasted them for coffee.

----------


## oly

Cleaned my two 5gal. water jugs and refilled them.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I learned how to burn rotten wood,(with pine sap) and also worked on a pine scented mosquito smudge fire.

----------


## Rick

Pine scented mosquito smudge fire, huh? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Pine scented mosquito smudge fire, huh? 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


you caught me in action! (the smoke is from me thinking up the idea) the smudge that i made worked well,(i use sooty smoke from pine needles or pine sap, i use small amounts rationing just enough smoke, the process involves also burning a lamp or candle,and placing the pine sap in a shell or other vessel directly above it.

----------


## Rick

Well, let's see. I have redone two vehicles bags. Almost have them finished. I finished a project my wife gave me orders to finish. (Trust me, that's working on survival skils). And I'm going through and printing off some additional survival documents. The Special Forces Medical Handbook is printing at the moment.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

i started building a one man boat for portageing bogs and swamps and i used a spring pole to as a drill to start a fire.

----------


## jessielavon

worked on our land,painted to bring in money for more supply's,tough some classes on companion planting and  our local groceries is going out of business so I stocked up on stuff at really great prices.

----------


## Schleprok

Checked my compass, seems to be off a bit.
Perhaps it broke
Perhaps the pole shift has begun
or, I could've been half asleep, might better check it again...

Been to Wally World 5 times this week, 3 different locations, still out of common ammo!

----------


## Rick

Does the compass constantly point in the direction of Wally World? Is that the problem? Did you buy it there?

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

i worked on a coricle and used a spring pole to start a fire.

----------


## Rick

I finished wiring in the transfer switch for the generator and tested it today. The house is still standing, all the neighbors still have electricity and no one died so I must have done okay. Also ordered 4 Blitz metal gas cans and picked up some sta-bil for the gas.

EDIT: Ordered a carbon monoxide detector so we don't succumb to the generator.

----------


## chiangmaimav

i attended a course in wilderness rescue medicine which is part of training program for mountain rescue team. Program was provided by organization which works primarily in Amazon.

----------


## Sourdough

I just ordered 25 more "Buzzards". Now I need chick feed........ :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Stairman

Took many pictures of edible plants. Purslane, chickweed, peppergrass, sheep sorel, bull thistle, pokeweed, arrowhead, cattail, pickeralweed, wild lettuce, Smilax and even the dreaded poisonous water hemmlock. I cant seem to load them on this site though. Wish I could share them with you all.

----------


## crashdive123

Here ya go Stairman.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=1318

----------


## mountain mama

I went to my first mycology club meeting and will be going on the morel foray in a couple of weeks.

----------


## Rick

Received two new books for my survival reading. 

Pocket Reference (not many pictures, dang it)
Camping and Wilderness Survival by Paul Tawrell. (lot's of pictures)

----------


## Rick

The Blitz cans arrived today. Added Sta Bil and filled up the cans. With a full tank and the spare cans I have about 60 hours run time on the generator. The CO alarm arrived and is installed and I stuck a 10lb. CO2 extinguisher with the generator. Watch me get flooded out.

----------


## Ken

> .........and I stuck a 10lb. CO2 extinguisher with the generator.


Not RIGHT NEXT TO the generator, but a distance away right?   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

It's actually blocking the generator so you HAVE to move it to get to the generator. Then you place it a convenient and safe distance away...per the instructions that I typed up and are hanging on the Transfer Switch. The generator is actually stored away and has to be moved out to use it.

----------


## Ken

Way to go!

----------


## Rick

It might be a good lead in for everyone to remember the acronym PASS for fire extinguishers. 

P - Pull the pin
A - Aim at the base of the fire. 
S - Squeeze the handle slowly. The flames may flair when the agent makes contact so expect it. 
S - Sweep back and forth at the base of the flame.

----------


## oldsoldier

Found a deal on .223 ammo pmc ammo fmj brass not steel $ 34.95 per 100. bought all 500 rounds he had left.

----------


## gryffynklm

Well I put it off as long as I could. I had four old maple trees taken down by Asplundh Tree Experts. This removes the hazard the trees present to fouling the power lines. The trees were 2.5 ft in diameter and very hollow. The bark and sap wood at 3 to 4 inches was all that remained holding the trees upright. The good part is that I am putting up the wood for the stove. The bad and uncertain part is that the reason the trees were hollow is that they have effectively stopped cars from landing in my yard and hitting my house in the past. There is still a line of arborvitae that will continue the protection.  :Wink:

----------


## rebel

After saving my points and cashing-in my saved coins I was able to pick up a Remington 870 shotgun in 12 ga.  I purchased it for turkey hunting.  It can use up to 3.5 inch shells.  It has the tactical green receiver and barrel (23 inch) with mossy oak furniture.  It's lookin' good and the action is smoooooth. For my pattern shot I used 3.5 in #4 with an extra full choke at 50 yards.  I found the wad about 10 feet from the target.  Anyway, I would recommend this shotgun.

http://www.remington.com/products/fi...tic_turkey.asp

----------


## jrock24

After another quake yesterday, I checked my supplies and needed more propane for the camping stove. So I got a 6 pack or canisters.

----------


## mountain mama

I corked up my dandelion wine (after drinking, errrrrr tasting, quite a bit of it first)

----------


## Rick

I had quite a day of preparation. My Mr. Heater arrived. 80,000 BTU, propane fired. It's a trash can heater so I should be able to stay warm and boil a bit of water.

I also picked up a Ruger SP101 in .357 used although it's in great shape. The guy died last week-end and all his guns were on consignment. Is that just creepy or what? But it is a nice weapon. Thank you, whoever you were and where ever you are. 

I also picked up a Maverick 88 in 12 gauge. This one was new. I couldn't stand owning 2 guns from a dead guy (shiver).

----------


## mcfd45

> After another quake yesterday, I checked my supplies and needed more propane for the camping stove. So I got a 6 pack or canisters.


anybody know how long the little propane canisters will safely last?  If stored indoors or outside?

----------


## Sarge47

...bought 3 Mora knives. :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

> anybody know how long the little propane canisters will safely last?  If stored indoors or outside?


I've stored those small ones for up to 10 years following the instructions given. :Cool2:

----------


## PNW

Well, you did ask.
   This week we [hubby & I] pulled the tracks, rails, rollers, sprockets, front idler and changed out the broken swing frame on the dozer. And then put it all back together again. Only have to tighten the tracks, and tighten the steering clutches and she's ready to rock and roll.
     Now I'm an old grandma. Usually the heaviest work I do is lift a large cup of cofffee.   Let's see; what is it they say.......HooRah!!!!

----------


## mcfd45

> I've stored those small ones for up to 10 years following the instructions given.


Is that indoors or outdoors?

----------


## Sarge47

> Is that indoors or outdoors?


I would never store propane tanks of any size outdoors for too long.  If they happen to get into direct sunlight who knows what could happen.  However, I store them in an inside temperature between 60 to 72 degrees And pack then out of the way to avoid anything puncturing.  The idea is that they could become small bombs if not handled correctly so I err on the side of caution. :Cool2:

----------


## crashdive123

> anybody know how long the little propane canisters will safely last?  If stored indoors or outside?


I recently used one that I bought back in the early 80's.  I do not store propane indoors for safety reasons.  Mine are stored in a storage shed (no temerature control and no insulation) that is subject to whatever temps Mother Nature throws.  It worked just fine.  

By the way - price sticker on it was 89 cents.

----------


## crashdive123

> Well, you did ask.
>    This week we [hubby & I] pulled the tracks, rails, rollers, sprockets, front idler and changed out the broken swing frame on the dozer. And then put it all back together again. Only have to tighten the tracks, and tighten the steering clutches and she's ready to rock and roll.
>      Now I'm an old grandma. Usually the heaviest work I do is lift a large cup of cofffee.   Let's see; what is it they say.......HooRah!!!!


Here ya go...... HooRah!!!!

----------


## Rick

Oh, Hopeak! If only the woman were single!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sarge47

I do have one of those little propane canisters in the trunk of my car, it's been there for almost a year now. :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

"Uh, dear. Where did the truck of the car go?"
"It blew up last night. Didn't you hear it?"
"Uh, no."
"It must have been that old propane canister you had in there."
Sarge turns head sideways and looks at car. Thinks out loud. "Sort of looks like a Hummer now."
"Hey, hon. Where's that steel plating I have?"

----------


## Sarge47

> "Uh, dear. Where did the truck of the car go?"
> "It blew up last night. Didn't you hear it?"
> "Uh, no."
> "It must have been that old propane canister you had in there."
> Sarge turns head sideways and looks at car. Thinks out loud. "Sort of looks like a Hummer now."
> "Hey, hon. Where's that steel plating I have?"


Ah that's all right, it's a freakin' Ford! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

I just had a thought, I also have a 5 gallon can of gasoline in there as well.  Maybe I'll take the propane out.....probably should, huh? :Blushing:

----------


## Sarge47

This thread has 459 posts & 12,169 views(23 pages!), maybe we should "stick it"  what do you think? :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

I think that's sort of a vague question.

----------


## crashdive123

It has certainly been mentioned to me a time or two in the past.

----------


## PNW

Thanks guys for the HOO RAH.  :Wavey:

----------


## Sarge47

Went out to bring the small propane canister in from the trunk & found 3 more in a plastic bag!  BTW, some people say that they can leak propane out over a period of time & suggest that you  don't store them in an enclosed area such as a basement because of the possibility of a build-up of toxic fumes.  Interesting, but I think the subject could use further investigation. :Cool2:

----------


## doren

Finally went to a gun show, great stuff never enough money. Although I did pick up a couple of things.

Case of MREs
p38
100ft of 550 cord (8 strand?) I'm not kidding.
personal size military first aid kit pouch and plastic case. 

Butchered a coffee can to make a fold up wind shroud and heat reflector.

----------


## oly

While getting drunk off my a$$ I made some fire starters made of card board and wax, I still like the cotton balls and Vaseline better. I dont use ether one of them to start fires, it just gives me something to do.
Now I just have to recover from my hangover.

----------


## dolfan87

I bought a solar powered battery/USB charger. I set it out in the sun for three hours and had two fully charged AA batteries, and I also charged my GPS unit.

Freakin cool! The whole thing is about the size of a bag of microwave popcorn, and it attached nicely to the bottom of one of my molle pouches. My flashlight uses AA batteries, and my iPhone can charge off it as well. This will be great for long camping trips, or if we had an extended power outage.

----------


## Sarge47

> Finally went to a gun show, great stuff never enough money. Although I did pick up a couple of things.
> 
> Case of MREs
> p38
> 100ft of 550 cord (8 strand?) I'm not kidding.
> personal size military first aid kit pouch and plastic case. 
> 
> Butchered a coffee can to make a fold up wind shroud and heat reflector.


How much did you pay for the case of MREs? :Cool2:

----------


## mountain mama

I cleaned out my garage and had a yard sale to get rid of junk in order to make room for new junk.

----------


## Sarge47

> I cleaned out my garage and had a yard sale to get rid of junk in order to make room for new junk.


We love Yard/Garage sales in my household.  I've found some great gear at several of them.  Consider the following:

Hard plastic 1 Qt. Wide Mouth genuine Nalgene bottle; brand-new: $3

Coleman single-burner propane moutaineering stove, with hose for distancing the propane tank from flame; hardly used: $3

1 MSR cook-kit, complete with carry bag, utensils & pot lifter, used very little: $5

Various sleeping bags, $1 to $2 each.

...and so on!  Wish I'd lived in your neighborhood, I'd of stopped by! :Cool2:

----------


## doren

> How much did you pay for the case of MREs?


$50, A decent price considering I used to pay $40. Damn price gougers.

----------


## Rick

My wife and I did a road trip back to Illinois yesterday to attend a niece's graduation party. 8 hours round trip but ...... that's a lot of Wally Worlds :Thumbup1: 

Since Illinois doesn't allow concealed carry I figured they might just have a bit more ammo than Indiana since there isn't ANY here. 

My score for the day....

150 rounds of 22LR
50 rounds of 22 Mag
200 rounds of .9 mm
0 rounds of 38 special
200 rounds of 357 magnum
150 rounds of 45 ACP
one wife with a waning sense of humor as I walked out of the last one and they locked the doors behind me. :Blushing: 

Believe it or not, I bought everything a couple of the stores had. 

Sad, ain't it?

----------


## oly

Finally found the SAS survival handbook.
I wasnt to interested in finding it but now while reading it, I will admit that I was wrong

----------


## Stargazer

I finally got off my rear and installed my CB into the Jeep.

----------


## Sourdough

Bought 10 more "Survival Geese", Arrived yesterday. 15 survival turkeys coming.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess we know whose coming to dinner.

----------


## mcfd45

Went to dunhams and they had Blazer 22lr for 2 bucks a box.  Bought 2 or 3 and took it shooting.  My model 60 liked it.  Sams gun liked it.  So I went to work and found a dunhams away from my house that had them on sale.  2 bucks a box.  you should have seen my partners face when I walked out with 60 boxes.  I didn't keep it all.  sam got some.  I think I am all set with 22 for a while.  I still need to find a barrel for my mossberg 500.  Hoping to find either a fixed full choke or the accuchoke set.

----------


## doren

I received my birthday present, an Ontario Spec Plus Quartermaster.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

This week. I have been working on the knife i couldn't buy. Located some nice almost ripe wild raspberries on my 7.5. Gathering supplies to build the forge. Setting up the 330 gal water storage. Sharpened and heat treated the ax. Went to the old house and got up 2 climbing stands, a sneak boat, a bow target and my huge hiking pack. Working on a batch of firestarter. Going out this morning on horseback to explore the path outta here if needed 1st time with saddlebags. Watched the wife work in the garden! Learned I could eat the million dandelions around here from this site. cut 1/4 cord of wood for the nightly camp fire. Explored stocking the ditch with louisiana crawfish. Watched my daughter grad. kindergarten with perfect attendance!

----------


## Rick

There are a lot of survival things we can do but building a solid foundation for our kids is probably the best and most important. Congrats to the daughter on her graduation!!!!!

----------


## Arsey

Well I survived a trip back to Scotland and back with my family through swine infested countries.

----------


## mcfd45

I went and got my bike from my mom's house. I need to fix the flat tires and rehang my panniers.  I hop I can make it into my SHTF get around town bike.  I figure with the rack on it I can store whatever I forage/find/kill/fish.

----------


## Rick

> I need to fix the flat tires and rehang my panniers.


Rehang your panniers? That's sounds terribly painful!

----------


## Terri

> tacmedic,have you ever tried to make pear jelly?? This year was a first for me on that one,and it was much more time consuming than any other jelly I have ever made.
> 
> I did it for a guy who has some pear trees and wanted to try it,but his wife is not the type to put stuff away,so he asked if i would try.
> 
> I looked long and hard online to find a recipe for it and finally found one that even attempted it using an apple jelly recipe,the one thing it was correct about was it is a much longer cooking time to get it to the gel stage than just about any other fruit.
> 
> This week I picked up another trailer of corn from the farmers field to have ground for feed,will now have about 5 months of feed for the critters. bought 100# pigs last week to feed out for the freezer.



I was given about 12 bushels of pears last fall and I made quite a few things out of them, to make the most of the windfall without getting bored.  First I canned them by using an apple peeler (the kind that clamps onto the table and peels, cores, and spirally cuts all at the same time).

Then I took pears and quartered them cut out the cores and pureed them , then I filled up my crock pot, vented the lid with a wooden spoon an let them simmer on low for about 24 hours, and it made pretty good pear butter.

I also made Pear Jam. I peeled and cored pears then pureed them and just followed a basic  jam recipe on the box of Sure-Jell using the puree.

I also made some pear syrup (for on pancakes, biscuits, or in smoothies) I doubled the pear jam recipe, but only used the Sure-Jel, and the amount of sugar called for in one recipe. I also used very ripe, almost over-ripe pears, so it was kind of runny, but on purpose.

Lastly I cored some pears and pureed them, then I canned the pureed fruit. I added no sugar or spices. I used it to make a quick bread for breakfasts and lunches. We have also put it in smoothies, and pancake batter.

----------


## Ken

> I was given about 12 bushels of pears last fall and I made quite a few things out of them, to make the most of the windfall without getting bored.  First I canned them by using an apple peeler (the kind that clamps onto the table and peels, cores, and spirally cuts all at the same time).
> 
> Then I took pears and quartered them cut out the cores and pureed them , then I filled up my crock pot, vented the lid with a wooden spoon an let them simmer on low for about 24 hours, and it made pretty good pear butter.
> 
> I also made Pear Jam. I peeled and cored pears then pureed them and just followed a basic  jam recipe on the box of Sure-Jell using the puree.
> 
> I also made some pear syrup (for on pancakes, biscuits, or in smoothies) I doubled the pear jam recipe, but only used the Sure-Jel, and the amount of sugar called for in one recipe. I also used very ripe, almost over-ripe pears, so it was kind of runny, but on purpose.
> 
> Lastly I cored some pears and pureed them, then I canned the pureed fruit. I added no sugar or spices. I used it to make a quick bread for breakfasts and lunches. We have also put it in smoothies, and pancake batter.


Just follow the Rules.  Okay?  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ht=gastronomic

----------


## Ponce

Well, my brother is here now with his family from Cuba......he will be doing the vegetable garden and the pigs and chickens.....his wife the cooking and the two little females (did I say little?) 15 and 19 the cleaning, and me?.......living like a king.

The only thing is that where I had food for one for seven years I now have food for only two years which means at least another 10 trips to CostCo with my truck, lucky for me I do have the money for more food even at today's prices.

You should have seen their first trip to Wallys World hahahahhaaahhaha, to them it was like going to heaven and it cost me a fortune........but what the heck, it was fun.

His wife, sister in law, even took off her shoes to walk into my kictchen lol.

----------


## crashdive123

Attending a gun and knife show this weekend.  I know I shouldn't, but.......

----------


## Rick

I passed on Indy's last week-end. I would have only went for the ammo. I talked to some guys that went and they said unless you bought a firearm you couldn't buy ammo. They reserved the ammo for the those that bought weapons. Go figure.

----------


## crashdive123

Wife wants to keep practicing (bless her heart) so I'm still hoarding, er, um buying ammo.  A few boxes here and there (got to buy another safe though).

----------


## Rick

I'm stashing mine in ammo cans. No one will ever think to look there.

----------


## doren

Discovered an Altoids tin fits inside a canteen cup sleeve.

Took said tin filled it with saw dust and paraffin wax. 

Proceeded to boil two cups of water with said tin. I was having trouble boiling two cups of water. One was easy, two was too much for everything else I tried.

Learned to polish aluminum.

Bought a polished chrome Zippo for field use. I decided the limited edition one was too nice for such dirty work. The reasons for my choice... It's chrome so it can produce a reflection similar to a mirror. Even if there is no fluid, as long as you can get a spark you can get fire. The cotton inside could be cannibalized for tinder. Now if I could just get it to cut things and produce shelter...

Made a lean-to using a cheap disposable space blanket to test it's strength. I deliberately made the angle of the lean-to sharp to help it wear out faster.

Tested out my new knife, so far so good. I definitely need a new sheath for it though.

----------


## crashdive123

With your Zippo - carry about 6 extra flints under the cotton.  As you say, even without fluid, you will always be able to make a spark.

----------


## Rick

Gads. I'd forgotten all about that. You bet. Lift the cotton and stash the flints. I must be getting old. Either that or it's been a loooooong time since I smoked. Okay, both. 

In fact, tomorrow will be 20 years since I've had any tobacco. I quit on June 7, 1989. I figured I could remember 6-7-89.

----------


## Schleprok

hadda think hard to qualify for this one....
I made sure my perimeter had clear fire lines (mowed the lawn)

----------


## doren

> With your Zippo - carry about 6 extra flints under the cotton.  As you say, even without fluid, you will always be able to make a spark.


So the fluid and flints will not affect each other?

----------


## Ken

Nope.  The flints will still work fine to create a spark.

----------


## crashdive123

> So the fluid and flints will not affect each other?


As Ken said, it won't hurt them at all.  I still have several Zippos around from the days when I smoked (many years ago).  The ones that were for using and not collecting still have extra flints in them that work just fine.  They havent been used in almost 20 years.  Also, if you use alcohol stoves while backpacking and camping you can use that as fuel for the lighter.  On the submarines you could not bring bic lighters.  Most used either matches or isopropyl alcohol in their Zippos.

----------


## mcfd45

this thurday i am getting paid to attend a preparedness for the healthcare worker class.  four hours of pay and a neat topic.

----------


## Terri

> Just follow the Rules.  Okay?  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ht=gastronomic


Ken............Does anyone ever feed you???

----------


## nell67

> Gads. I'd forgotten all about that. You bet. Lift the cotton and stash the flints. I must be getting old. Either that or it's been a loooooong time since I smoked. Okay, both. 
> 
> In fact, tomorrow will be 20 years since I've had any tobacco. I quit on June 7, 1989. I figured I could remember 6-7-89.


Happy anniversary Rick!

----------


## mcfd45

found a good deal on ammo at wally world.  Got 200 CCI minimags for 12 bucks.  30 12ga slugs for 18.  50 lowbrass for 9 bucks.

----------


## Ken

> Ken............Does anyone ever feed you???


No.  Never.  'Cept you can't tell by looking at me.   :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

found some of those "auto YoYo" automatic fishing reels on sale had a couple several years ago that worked fair lost em in a move at some time so I ordered some more. Bought another 300 rounds of .223 ( federal ammo $41.00 per 100 at wally world) got all they had left saturday.

----------


## Rick

So you're the guy!!! Quit buying up all the ammo. Leave some for me, dang it.

----------


## M-J de M.

I read instructive articles on the Wilderness Survival main-page. Very good information!
Thanks for sharing it.

----------


## Rick

Practiced knot tying.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Naturegal

After reading around on this forum for the past few days. I put together a BOB. Turns out I already had most of the stuff lying around the house. It is still incomplete on the basics though so I will have to go shopping tomorrow.

----------


## Sourdough

15 survival turkeys coming this week, Broad Breasted Bronze. The toms should  go 45 pounds with 6 foot wingspread in 22 weeks.

----------


## Ken

> 15 survival turkeys coming this week, Broad Breasted Bronze. The toms should  go 45 pounds with 6 foot wingspread in 22 weeks.


Are you gonna' put a TOM in your BOB?   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Two in the deuce and a half, one in the dozer.

----------


## Rick

Careful now. If they learn to drive things could get ugly around Thanksgiving. And the duece might start showing up in the big city on Friday nights. You know how turkeys like to hang out in bars. We've all seen them!

----------


## oldsoldier

Rick..... Getting it all for all the wolfpack. Just signed papers on 75 SECLUDED acres in the smokies about an hour from Cherokee. Has a stream/creek on it all wooded except about 4 acres. 3-4 good hillsides/bluffs great for possible building into. When TSHTF everybody (Most anyway) You,Ken, anyone else in our "crew" within range can bug out to. First construction will be ( hopefully) about 2000 sf in one of the bluffs as soon as I can swing it after closing begins. Will be accepting volenteer help. ( I'll provide the Steaks,and the beer)

----------


## Rick

Oooooh. A week-end getaway. Nice. First, Hopeak's place and now this.

----------


## Ken

> Will be accepting volenteer help. ( I'll provide the Steaks,and the beer)


So how do I explain to my Sweetheart that our renovations are gonna' be delayed?   :Innocent:

----------


## Naturegal

Today I added to my stock:

TP - 2 12pk double rolls
5 lbs Rice
5 lbs beans
1 box of dry milk
1 large box of baking soda
1 box of cornstarch
5 boxes of tea (I love my tea)
1 bottle of multivitamins 
1 gallon of bleach
14 lbs dry dog food

I also filled up 5 empty gallon jugs with water and tried yet again to convince my mom to stock up....and failed.

Apparently, either everyone is starting to stock up in my town or they are not replenishing the shelves like they normally do because there where several things out of stock at the Dollar General and Walmart. 

By the way, I really like this thread because it is a good way to stay proactive...at least for me it is  :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

> Today I added to my stock:
> 14 lbs dry dog food


Woman, you need a bigger dog.

----------


## Naturegal

> Woman, you need a bigger dog.


lol, yeah mine is a shihtzu, but what he lacks in size he makes up for in attitude. He has chased large dogs out of the yard many times.
I would love to have an alaskan husky as well, but current circumstances do not permit it.

----------


## crashdive123

> lol, yeah mine is a shihtzu


Gazundheit....

----------


## Naturegal

> Gazundheit....


lol thanks

----------


## Naturegal

Oh yeah and also 1 gallon of vinegar. Vinegar has many, many uses..and as soon as I learn what they all are then I will be good to go  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

131 uses for vinegar.  http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/hom...g/vinegar.html

And possibly more information than you really want on vinegar. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinegar

----------


## M-J de M.

*Watched Pict's video, "Fire from Ice Lens"--good idea! Subscribed and will watch rest of series.
*

----------


## Naturegal

> 131 uses for vinegar.  http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/hom...g/vinegar.html
> 
> And possibly more information than you really want on vinegar. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinegar


Cool thanks. I also ran across a book once called 1001 Uses For Vinegar.

----------


## M-J de M.

Hi, Naturegal! You're smart to buy vinegar. I buy it in a double-gallon box and do a lot with it, including make cleaning fluid by mixing it with water and lavender oil.
*The Vinegar Institute* is my favorite site with info on its many uses.

Thanks, Crashdive, for that new vinegar link!

----------


## Rick

I should write a book on 101 uses for baking powder. That's my all purpose cleaner. I use it everywhere!

----------


## Ken

> I use it everywhere!


Even for baking?

----------


## Rick

You really have to take the time to actually read my posts. (Sheeeesh). I said for cleaning.

----------


## Ken

> You really have to take the time to actually read my posts. (Sheeeesh). I said for cleaning.


Do people actually do that? Read your posts, I mean?

----------


## Rick

Why should I. My fingers know what they want to type. Engaging my brain would just be a waste of good fat cells.

----------


## Ken

> Engaging my brain would just be a waste of good fat cells.


We've got an admission here, folks!

----------


## crashdive123

What?  Now you're gonna pay to read em?  Sheesh!

----------


## Rick

I washed windows inside and out, upstairs and down, today. You can't stop Pink Fluffy Bunnies if you can't see them.

----------


## Ken

> What? Now you're gonna pay to read em? Sheesh!


No.  Mrs. Rick is going to pay EXTRA to read his posts.  For the time being, we're only getting paid to be nice to him, remember?

----------


## Ken

> You can't stop Pink Fluffy Bunnies if you can't see them.


I'd like to see you stop THESE with baking powder!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Naturegal

> Hi, Naturegal! You're smart to buy vinegar. 
> *The Vinegar Institute* is my favorite site with info on its many uses.


Thanks for the link M-J de M.  :Smile:

----------


## Naturegal

I really like using baking soda. You can use it in laundry, brush your teeth...and my personal fav is mixing it with water and drinking it when I have heartburn.

----------


## Rick

It's great for removing stains from counter tops. It acts as a very mild abrasive. You can clean the sink, the tub just about anything.

----------


## crashdive123

Was talking about guns today with a cutomer.  Turns out he had some .357 and .38 ammunition but he no longer had a weapon in that caliber.  He said if you want them, their yours for $50.  I took em.  Just finished going through the ammo can to see what I bought (I didn't open it while at his home)  Here's the inventory - .357 JHP 100 rounds, .38 special JHP 200 rounds, .38 special WC 100 rounds, 3 five round speed loaders that fit my Taurus, 1 six round speed loader that fits my Ruger.  All in all, not a bad buy.

----------


## Ken

> Was talking about guns today with a cutomer. Turns out he had some .357 and .38 ammunition but he no longer had a weapon in that caliber. He said if you want them, their yours for $50. I took em. Just finished going through the ammo can to see what I bought (I didn't open it while at his home) Here's the inventory - .357 JHP 100 rounds, .38 special JHP 200 rounds, .38 special WC 100 rounds, 3 five round speed loaders that fit my Taurus, 1 six round speed loader that fits my Ruger. All in all, not a bad buy.


Nice Score!!!  Did he have anything in size .32?  I'm not particular about the color.

----------


## Pal334

Sweet score!!!  Make a note to myself DO NOT!! Try to out swap Crash :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

This was the only thing he was parting with - well he was selling some 9mm too.  He's the one that bought a pallet of it.  He asked me if I still wanted a case - told him that I had gotten lucky when I was in a Walmart and they were just stocking the shelves.  He's getting $300 a case from dealers just so they can keep their customers from looking elsewhere.

----------


## doren

Picked up a second canteen cup and stove for conversion and general abuse. Both pre-Desert Storm. Bought a box of Esbit blocks.

The Esbit blocks are harder to light than Trioxane. But they last longer, put out more heat and with packaging, weigh less. Still a good buy in my book.

A storm wrecked my makeshift shelter I had in my back yard. But I wanted it too. Now I know how much abuse emergency blankets will take.

----------


## crashdive123

Doren - store some dryer lint or a couple of cotton balls with your Esbit fuel.  Tear off a small section and put it on one of the top corners of the cube.  Ignite the cotton or lint with your spark - it will burn long enough to catch the cube on fire.  Works first time, every time.

----------


## doren

I knew I could use something as tinder to get it going. I was expecting it to light up similar to a trox block.

----------


## bkhoward2001

I continued to buy outdoor survival supplies such as ammo, crank lanterns, food storage cans, etc. People underestimate what lies ahead and what they need to adequately prepare. Most will be caught off guard. 

*************

----------


## crashdive123

bkhoward2001 - So as to not get caught off guard, how about heading on over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  You can find it here http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## crashdive123

Also bk - you cannot post a link to your site in the body of your post.

----------


## mcfd45

My order from LApolice gear got here.  I got 2 diplomat gear packrat pouches, 3 emergency blankets, special ops medical book (interesting read) and a smaller pouch for gym use.

----------


## mcfd45

I passed my EMT specialist exam.  I will soon get more money to spend on stuffs.

----------


## crashdive123

> I passed my EMT specialist exam.  I will soon get more money to spend on stuffs.


Congratulations.  I feel safer already.

----------


## nell67

Way to go mcfd45!!!

This morning was customer appreciation at a local gas company,was ble to get 4 propane tanks filled for $8 each,normal price to get them filled is $17.05 each.

----------


## Ken

> I continued to buy outdoor survival supplies such as ammo, crank lanterns, food storage cans, etc. People underestimate what lies ahead and what they need to adequately prepare. Most will be caught off guard. 
> 
> *************


 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> I passed my EMT specialist exam. I will soon get more money to spend on stuffs.


Congratulations!   :clap:

----------


## Rick

Knowledge is good. More knowledge is gooder. Congrats mcfd.......

----------


## Winnie

I made a start on my plan and put together a few bits for the bob.

----------


## Rick

Put out some more strawberry plants.

----------


## Lorna

I started my own business on the sideline.

----------


## crashdive123

Good for you Lorna.  It can be demanding, but very rewarding.

----------


## Schleprok

Honestly haven't done much prepping lately. Took a pay cut and just adjusting to the new budget before starting up again. Added a few small items, but nothing major. Did a few things around the place, like got the 84 Suburban moving again, now got to make it stop moving when I want. Did come across an imitation leatherman in the spare tire well. Little rusty, been there for at least 4 years undiscovered. 
The tomatoes are doing great in the topsy turvy thingy, pics soon.

----------


## Rick

Haven't done much? Sounds like you are doing a lot. Taking a pay cut is just one of many SHTF scenarios we can face. If you are adjusting to your new budget then it sounds like, 1. You were pretty well prepared 2. You are miles ahead of a lot of folks because you operate on a budget and 3. You have your priorities in order. 

You said a heck of a lot for not saying much. Nice job!

----------


## Oscar

i have a friend who owns a car wash. he buys soap in 55 galoon drums. i have asked him for two of them, and he gave me two today. They have smooth interiors and two water tight bungs on the top that can be removed with out a tool. I plan on using a brewing industrial cleaner to scour the inside of each one and then fill with water. i have a heavy duty shelf system where they will sit on the bottom in a cool dark basement room ready to be used if bad things come about.

----------


## crashdive123

Oscar - although you are going to clean it, I would advise against using a barrel (is it food grade?) that contained an industrial strength soap soap for storing drinking water.  You may be able to remove all of the contaminants, but is it worth the risk?  

Also - how about heading on over to the Introduction Section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Rick

Whole lot of red flags there, Oscar. As Crash said, if the barrels aren't food grade then you shouldn't be using them. They can leech chemicals into the water no matter how clean they are.

----------


## earth2res

I bought more canned food, seeds, water, and I did a lot of reading.

----------


## crashdive123

Earth2res - how about heading on over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Ken

Got my hair cut.  Honest.   :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

Picked up a locking gun cabinet (not a safe) to store some ammunition.  (ran out of room in the safe)

----------


## mcfd45

Picked up a book, "patriots" by james rawles. Got a deal on ammo online. It should be here soon.  I think the ammo rush is slowing down.  I figure credit cards are maxed out and production has been increased and soon we will have a surplus.  At least I hope.

EDIT: I was reading the book while on the bike at the gym.  Well I was into the book a lil to much and looked up about 15 miles later, i know how the tinman feels when he needs to be oiled.

----------


## Oscar

I am an old Eagle Scout who has been in many wilderness situations where i had to do my best. I live 60 miles from a place where Nuclear war heads are launched from. I want to prepare, have done some of this and have been reading alot. I squired away 120 gals of fresh water this weekend. Clean safe storage. my weakest lick right now is food supply/storage.

My biggest concern is if all hell breaks loose, is 60 miles so close we should just go outside, face the launch area and kiss our back side good bye? I need to know what is possible and not for my family. I live in a city of 250 thousand. I love this country but right now it is royally screwed up by some pretty screwed up politicians.  IMHO

Oscar,   Please let me know the good and the nuclear bad.

----------


## Ken

Hey, Oscar!  How about telling us a bit about yourself?  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## crashdive123

Oscar - it's not the launch of an ICBM that kills you, it's the landing.

----------


## Scoobywan

> Oscar,   Please let me know the good and the nuclear bad.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects...ear_explosions

60 miles should be a decent distance from blast damage, at least from what I've read, the part that would be a concern would be being downwind from the blast and getting the radiation effects.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oscar - it's not the launch of an ICBM that kills you, it's the landing.


 Yeah, no kiddin'!

 I live less than 50 miles from, and work near(or in) Norfolk, Va. (As in Norfolk Naval Base...just across the river from Langley Airforce Base, and CIA Headquarters.) :Blushing: 

 You don't think this place would be any kind of "target", do you? :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

I'm fairly close to three Navy bases, but I used to sleep between missile tubes - a bit closer then than now.

----------


## Oscar

I will check on the viability of the barrels. They look good but thery may be bad. I appreciate the concern so much. Yea I also know about the landing of a nuclear war head as being worse than the take off. I'll let you iknow about the barrels if they are ok. I cleaned them with PBW an effective enzime killer that removes everything. After doing this there was absolutely no soap smell. I realize there might be chemical leaching into the water from the plastic barrel itself. I will check it out.

----------


## crashdive123

> I will check on the viability of the barrels. They look good but thery may be bad. I appreciate the concern so much. Yea I also know about the landing of a nuclear war head as being worse than the take off. I'll let you iknow about the barrels if they are ok. I cleaned them with PBW an effective enzime killer that removes everything. After doing this there was absolutely no soap smell. I realize there might be chemical leaching into the water from the plastic barrel itself. I will check it out.


Good deal.  We'd hate to see you start foaming at the mouth right after you join.

----------


## Winnie

I've started topping up the food store, canning fruit, making jams and adding to the BOB.

----------


## Ken

Picked up an automatic transfer switch for the generator(s). I'll be running the transfer switch in "manual" until I pick up a new self-starting generator.

Got a new 200 amp main breaker panel, and a 100 amp subpanel, and all the breakers, wiring, etc., I'll need. Made arrangements to upgrade service from 100 amps to 200 amps. 

Also bought supplies to make 8 triple head outdoor floodlights which will be activated by motion sensors or one of 3 "panic" switches that will turn all of them on at once. (I HATE wiring 4-way switches  :Sneaky2: )

----------


## Schleprok

Picked up 100 more rounds of 9mm, another 50 rounds of .44 mag, another holster for each (upgrades). Grabbed a double edged knife and sheath from Frost Cutlery for $5. Not a big fan of double edge for survival, or stainless for a knife, but for $5, figured I'd test it out. Had to rearrange ammo storage, ran out of room in the 7.62 ammo can, so stepped it up to the 20mm can. Got tons of room now.

----------


## Schleprok

Oscar, it's been a while since I researched the nuke thingy. But, way back when i took a US map and a kids compass and made 100 mile circles around military installations, major cities, etc. Then shaded in the circle. Been almost 30 years ago. 100 miles was my baseline to make sure we could remain out of the immediate danger area and initial fallout. Lot involved there, fallout could reach places you wouldn't dream of. Big mountain between you and the strike zone would help block the majority of it....

----------


## mountain mama

I have been tweeking my bread recipe to perfection.  Think I finally got it right.  Now I am off to make flap jacks for Wolfie (per request).

----------


## crashdive123

I attend my first CERT class tonight.

----------


## aflineman

I got my hernia surgery done yesterday. Now maybe it will be somewhat easier to do as preparation (just as soon as this PAIN goes away). :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well, I'm new to all this, but I think one of the best things you can do for yourself, in a survival situation, or in day to day life, is be physically fit.

 I'm nowhere near the shape that I should be in. I figured that the first thing that I need to do, to get back in shape, is be able to breath. (Yep, that could be important!) 

 Sooooo, I haven't had a cigarette in two days.

 Y'all wish me luck, on this one......and do it with a smile or *I'm rippin' someones head off!!!*  :bat: 

(OK, I may be a little tense!) :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

Keep at it.  Good luck.  Wait until you see what your food really tastes like (coming from a former smoker).

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Keep at it.  Good luck.  Wait until you see what your food really tastes like (coming from a former smoker).


 Uh oh.
My other half is not a very good cook. :Blushing: LOL

 Thanks though.

----------


## Icemancometh

Picked up 1100 rounds of .22 while on vacation in Arkansas.  Can't find it here in Kentucky.  Added 20 pds of rice and several 1 pd bags of beans and some cans of fruit.

----------


## oldsoldier

2dumb2 GOOD LUCK on stopping smoking I took the leap a few months ago i feel a lot better I still enjoy an occasional cuban cigar though.I agree with crash the food do taste better.

----------


## oldsoldier

Crash.... Enjoy the CERT classes I had a blast when I took mine and the refreshers are lots of fun too

----------


## Rick

@ 2dumb - I quit smoking 20 years ago. It's not easy. Pretty darn tough but you can get through it one day at a time. Once you get the nicotine out of your system it will be much easier. I just kept telling myself how bad they tasted. Every time I lit one I'd say this thing tastes like crap and it's one more nail in my coffin. After several weeks of that I was able to put them down and never pick them up. I'll also add it was about my 7th time trying to quit. 

And no, I don't miss them. In fact, I'm the worst when someone smokes around me. If you are smoking, you had better be in fire because I'm getting the fire extinguisher. When it's over you'll either thank me or be really really upset.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

i had dried out several prickly lettuce plants. this week i stripped and ate the leaves just dry and not cooked or reconstituted. supriseingly, they were not difficult to chew, they had a sweet, plesent, veggie flavor. finding it to be good i ate some more. other plants do the same thing. the dry leaves have a more satisfying taste and condensed so they are also more filling.

----------


## crashdive123

> i had dried out several prickly lettuce plants. this week i stripped and ate the leaves just dry and not cooked or reconstituted. supriseingly, they were not difficult to chew, they had a sweet, plesent, veggie flavor. finding it to be good i ate some more. other plants do the same thing. the dry leaves have a more satisfying taste and condensed so they are also more filling.


Why did you take your clothes off to eat the lettuce? :Lol:

----------


## Rick

Now that there is kinky I don't care who you are.

----------


## Icemancometh

What he said.

----------


## Ken

> Why did you take your clothes off to eat the lettuce?





> Now that there is kinky I don't care who you are.


It's okay, so long as you use chocolate body paint to preserve your modesty.  Just ask Jason.  That's what he does.   :Innocent:

----------


## Schleprok

Crash, everyone knows you have to strip to eat prickly lettuce leaves. Man, thats survival 101 right there....

----------


## Mountain Man

Got a AquaRain 400 w/4 Filters, and a Grain Mill. 
Both I guess are considered "prepare" items, but both will be used regularly... water filter/container daily and grain mill as needed.

We have water from a well but currently filter it for taste, (older pipes is the reason i`m thinking, someday I`ll redo them!) this will allow us to do it and have a nice container. I`ll build a stand for it and it fits next to the fridge  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Both I guess are considered "prepare" items, but both will be used regularly...


 Aren't those the best kind? LOL :clap:

----------


## Lorna

Did someone say Kinky? Count me in.  :Innocent:   :clap:

----------


## Ken

Picked up a few belt pouches.

Put Howler Whistles and Photon Lights on all the kids' key chains today.  Ordered more to restock my supply.  Ordered some Quickclot and a few other things.

And *(HEY, NCO!!!!)* ordered a few Moras.  They're great knives, NCO!   :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Did someone say Kinky? Count me in.


 OK guys, let's take a look at this.
1st. She says 


> Did someone say Kinky? Count me in.


Sounds good, you say? 
2nd. Is this, :Innocent:  Looking innocent.
Still good, you say?
3rd. Is this :clap:  She just gave you the cla......well, you know.LOL

 Hope Y'all were prepared! LOL
(Just playin', y'all!) :Winkiss:

----------


## NCO

I ate well, so I will survive few hours absolutely without eating...

----------


## Mountain Man

Researched canning more, going to get a few books, then eventually pressure canner.

Added some extra tooth paste, tea, soda, and jam to storage. (Additional storage, not just the pantry).

Tore out the broccoli in the garden  :Frown:  Darn things were INFESTED with aphids and everything we did to remove them they were back.. we may have to use some super diluted chemicals  :Frown:   :Frown:  next year if they come back. Trimmed/planted/moved tomatoes plants, etc. Watered the black berries.

Hopefully in the next month can add a large water tank, and start working on the pond more.

----------


## Rick

Aphids and broccoli go hand in hand. What a shame, too. You might try planting your broccoli earlier next year. An early season broccoli can often be harvested before aphids become a problem. You might try an insecticidal soap before you go to full chemical usage. I've actually stopped growing it because of the aphids and the white moths. This is the first year I've grown cauliflower in several years, too. I'm trying a different specie to see if it's a bit more resistant. Good luck!!

----------


## TucsonMax

I organized and labeled our "candle box" and "lanterns and flashlights box."  I got my family to taste test warm powered milk w/ vanilla and chocolate & strawberry (kids) powders, purchased bulk of all, made and stored our "milk" box.  Found on craigslist a good used deck box to store my gasoline outside.  Bought popcorn, labeled and storred in old cranapple plastic jars and tested making it w/ oil on stove.  Bought more misc foods to store.

----------


## Mountain Man

> Aphids and broccoli go hand in hand. What a shame, too. You might try planting your broccoli earlier next year. An early season broccoli can often be harvested before aphids become a problem. You might try an insecticidal soap before you go to full chemical usage. I've actually stopped growing it because of the aphids and the white moths. This is the first year I've grown cauliflower in several years, too. I'm trying a different specie to see if it's a bit more resistant. Good luck!!


Thanks Rick, we did seeds, and used our planter window, and we got snow even after we started them we can't really do any earlier still to cold in the window even.

We did try the soap thing too  :Frown:  Bloody waste!

----------


## Rick

I love broccoli but finally just gave up on it. I was down to trudging into the garden in a Tyvek suit with a chemical bomb on a long stick and I don't like using chemicals in my garden. Leaving out the broccoli just made more room for other veggies.

----------


## Ken

Love Broccoli.  Miss Broccoli.  Can't eat Broccoli.  Broccoli = Kidney Stones.   :Crying:

----------


## mcfd45

I hit up barnes and noble.  I got a list of books that i want to buy.  mostly homesteading books.

----------


## oldsoldier

found a good source of 6" pvc and caps am making several cache tubes 2' and 3' plan on also bringing some to jamboree to trade.

----------


## typ3

Practiced working with False Tinder Fungus and amadou. Also, found a True Tinder Fungus, but was completely frustrated when the entire mass was moist throughout.

----------


## toughsord

ive been training my dog for rabbit hunting, gathering survival gear, stocked up on food and water, and double checked gear for a week long fishing/ hunting/ survival trip which i now have to take a gun that my brother will have to carry because there is a bear in my area that escaped from captivity. i still dont think i did enough and since its up to me to stockpile ..................

----------


## crashdive123

> ive been training my dog for rabbit hunting, gathering survival gear, stocked up on food and water, and double checked gear for a week long fishing/ hunting/ survival trip which i now have to take a gun that my brother will have to carry because there is a bear in my area that escaped from captivity. i still dont think i did enough and since its up to me to stockpile ..................


You may be right.  How about going to the Introduction section and tell us about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## endurance

I continue with the learning curve with my garden.  Jeesh, I really need a garden-mentor neighbor.  For the last few weeks I've been trying to figure out what I did wrong because my broccoli appeared to be getting to about three feet tall.  I wondered if I should have cut it back when it was small or something.  Well, on Thursday I discovered my "broccoli" plant was growning beans.  Oddest thing, that.  I didn't think I planted bush beans, but my pole beans didn't come up at all...errrm, correct that, they weren't pole beans.  Live and learn.

As for preps, as mentioned in another thread, I discovered Costco now has jasmine rice, so I picked up a 50# sack and another 25# of pinto beans, along with my usual shopping.  I'm hoping to pick up some more this season, assuming that they won't have it forever.  It's only 10 cents a pound more than the cheap stuff they carry, and less than half what I've been paying at the Asian supermarket.

Probably the biggest thing for prepping this weekend was the conversation I had with the GF.  I've never hidden my prepping from her, but she also doesn't want to know too much about it either.  Well last weekend we had a little spat because I was looking at BOL/vacation/retirement property while we still haven't found a house for the two of us.  This was a follow up that talked about priorities, insomuch as, we both currently own our own homes and I have every intention of selling mine to buy one together, but now have a chance of a lifetime to go in with a family member on a very nice piece of property.  It won't take away from what I was planning on putting toward the mutual abode and she should look at it more as a long-term investment rather than putting it ahead of our home together.  In any case, I was able to explain some of my biggest concerns (peak oil, continued economic downfall, infrastructure breakdown) in a coherent way that made her glad I was prepping for both of us.  Turned out to be a very positive experience.

----------


## Rick

@ Endurance - I've looked at sprouts in the garden and thought, "Hmmm. Wonder what I planted there."

Try this. Make a garden plan. Draw out what you intend to plant where in the garden. That way you'll have a visual idea of what the garden will look like and what was planted in each "plot". As things begin to grow you'll be able to look back at your drawing to remind yourself of what it is. I've tried labeling them in the garden but it's hit and miss at best. Writing on popsicle sticks fades and those little plastic tags that come in commercial plants wind up invading your garden after a few years if you don't hand pick all of them up at the end of the season. 

A really cool plant to have in your garden are nasturtiums. They are very attractive and the flowers are edible with a very peppery flavor. Depending on the variety you grow, some have a burst of sweetness along with the pepper. 

Once you get the hang of the garden then start looking at companion plants for your garden.

----------


## Winnie

> Researched canning more, going to get a few books, then eventually pressure canner.
> 
> Added some extra tooth paste, tea, soda, and jam to storage. (Additional storage, not just the pantry).
> 
> Tore out the broccoli in the garden  Darn things were INFESTED with aphids and everything we did to remove them they were back.. we may have to use some super diluted chemicals   next year if they come back. Trimmed/planted/moved tomatoes plants, etc. Watered the black berries.
> 
> Hopefully in the next month can add a large water tank, and start working on the pond more.


If you dont want to go down the chemical route, try this if it's available over the pond.
http://www.harrodhorticultural.com/H...on_Enviromesh/

I've got raised beds and use the insect mesh but you could still use it on a conventional garden. It's a bit expensive to start off with, but lasts several years and can be used on all sorts of crops. I made the hoops from willow staves.The only thing to remember is not to put it over flowering plants until the flowers have been visited by bees or you won't get any crops! :Cool2: 

Edit to add the mesh will also give some protection from the elements.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

i worked on a method of dehydrating mushrooms in the field.

----------


## Rick

@ Endurance again - I was out in the garden this morning and realized I failed to mention nasturtium leaves are also edible. The flower, leaves and green seeds can all be eaten. Cut up some leaves, toss in some flowers, a nice bit of chopped chervil and sprinkle with a little oil and you have a great salad. Mix in some purslane and it's even better. Nasturiums are almost impossible to kill. They are very hardy and produce fairly prolific flowers over the summer. The flowers look remarkably like jewel weed blossoms so if you know what one looks like but not the other...now you know. The leaves look like little lilly pads. 

Oh, yea. Don't pick okra without long sleeves on. You'll really itch. Sort of like I am right now.

----------


## toughsord

> Researched canning more, going to get a few books, then eventually pressure canner.
> 
> Added some extra tooth paste, tea, soda, and jam to storage. (Additional storage, not just the pantry).
> 
> Tore out the broccoli in the garden  Darn things were INFESTED with aphids and everything we did to remove them they were back.. we may have to use some super diluted chemicals   next year if they come back. Trimmed/planted/moved tomatoes plants, etc. Watered the black berries.
> 
> Hopefully in the next month can add a large water tank, and start working on the pond more.


i really like blackberries. my family has 4 patches. 2 blackberries, 1 red raspberries, and this kind of blackberry that is the size of your thumb and really really bitter. i love them! :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I finally found some .38 at Wally World. I grabbed the only box of 100 they had.

----------


## Jendeere

> I finally found some .38 at Wally World. I grabbed the only box of 100 they had.


I still haven't found any at mine.  They still only have 28 gauge shells and a few of the tiny boxes of .22.  Does anyone else's walmart not carry guns any more?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Around here, some wally-world's carry guns and some don't. I think they all carry amo, though. Lately, they have had shotgun shells and rifle ammo, but bulk packs of .22, and pistol ammo is kinda rare. They get it in, every week or two, but it sells out, the day it comes in.

----------


## Winnie

Finished my BOB and bug out plans and got an A from Sarge!
I'm now working on the home plan.

----------


## crashdive123

Ammo availability around here in WalMart is kind of hit or miss.  Most of the gun shops now have quite a bit in inventory, but their prices (understandably) have gone up quite a bit.  WalMart's prices have not.  Picked up 6 boxes of .40 today and 4 boxes (15 rounds per box) of 12 gauge 00 over the weekend.

----------


## Tiffany_2009

This past weekend I went camping for the first time overnight in a tent!  It's a big deal to me!

----------


## crashdive123

> This past weekend I went camping for the first time overnight in a tent!  It's a big deal to me!


How was it?

----------


## Tiffany_2009

I think I was a bit overwhelmed...and I forgot blankets  =(  SO i used towels and jackets and sweatshirts haha but overall I had tons of fun!

----------


## crashdive123

Each time you go, you will figure out what works and what doesn't.  It doesn't hurt to make a check-list so that you don't forget things.  You'll probably find yourself modifying your list/gear quite often.

----------


## Tiffany_2009

Thanks for the tip...lists are something I try to do for most things...at 24 my mind sure is forgetful!

----------


## crashdive123

> Thanks for the tip...lists are something I try to do for most things...at 24 my mind sure is forgetful!


You think it's bad now?  Wait till you're my age.

----------


## Tiffany_2009

Something to look forward to haha  =)

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> I finally found some .38 at Wally World. I grabbed the only box of 100 they had.


Some people have all the luck. Well guess we had it coming, WV & KY were the first wrong color states last election. I will be like Ole Barney soon, one bullet in my shirt pocket. :Helpsmilie:

----------


## Ravnari86

Got some new tomato seeds in, and opened up the duct tape on my 3 pocket survival tins to make sure I had put everything in I wanted, and make sure none of it was rusting and whatnot.

----------


## TucsonMax

Placed a big order with Honeyville Foods, purchased additional short term food and re-organized all of my food stock, my in-house store is now operational.   Stocked-up on beef jerky and duck tape too.

----------


## Rick

I scored 600 rounds (count 'em!) 600 rounds of .22 LR target today at Wally Wonderful.

----------


## endurance

I have some nasturtium in the ground.  Does it have a mottled white and grean leaf?  If so, it's come in well.  I've done quite a bit of complimentary gardening, some successful, some failures.  I was shocked at just how well marigolds kept the pests away.  I planted them as seeds and at first several of my plants were getting eaten alive, so I went and bought some started ones at the nursery.  Within a week, whatever was eating the other plants was long gone.  Very cool stuff!





> @ Endurance again - I was out in the garden this morning and realized I failed to mention nasturtium leaves are also edible. The flower, leaves and green seeds can all be eaten. Cut up some leaves, toss in some flowers, a nice bit of chopped chervil and sprinkle with a little oil and you have a great salad. Mix in some purslane and it's even better. Nasturiums are almost impossible to kill. They are very hardy and produce fairly prolific flowers over the summer. The flowers look remarkably like jewel weed blossoms so if you know what one looks like but not the other...now you know. The leaves look like little lilly pads. 
> 
> Oh, yea. Don't pick okra without long sleeves on. You'll really itch. Sort of like I am right now.

----------


## tonester

did my first overnighter in the woods with my brothers this weekend. it was awesome. we pretty much took everything we needed but toilet paper! next time im actually gonna work on taking less and making our packs lighter. we worked on different fire lighting techniques, knots, boiling water fast, and on some different traps.

----------


## Rick

And replace all the stuff you remove with TOILET PAPER!

@Endurance - There are two varieties. On one the leaf looks a bit like a shield. The other, which is more prevalent, the leaf looks just like a small, round lily pad with the stem growing from the center of the underside of the leaf. I fixed turkey burgers on Monday and snipped off a couple of nasturtium leaves and used them like lettuce. The leaves give a mild peppery flavor. The flowers are a bit stronger. The leaves are the perfect size for sandwiches.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And replace all the stuff you remove with TOILET PAPER!


 Umm....Rick.....Did you mean....oh, never mind. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

No, not that. Yes, that.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I went to a gun show, last weekend, and didn't buy any guns. (I was so proud, of myself.)

 What I did get, was some old mil-surp stuff.
A butt pack (about 6"x9"x14") with straps and it's own belt.
A web belt (and a fat boy extender :Blushing: ) w/ suspenders.
2 canteens w/ insulated cover's
3 stainless canteen cups
2 cooking ring thingies (for canteen cups)
A hand full of ALICE clips. (OK, maybe 5 or 6.)
2 sleeping pads.

and I think I got something else, but I can't remember what! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

fat boy extender, good. Not being able to buckle web belt, bad.

----------


## endurance

I have the Lily pad type.  They just flowered today (about five at once, pretty spectacular!).  I planted them both as a food/seasoning and to keep pest insects out of the garden.  I was planning on adding them to salads, but the last of my lettuce is burning up quick in the mid-July heat.  guess I'll have to try the burger thing.

Thanks for the info!  




> @Endurance - There are two varieties. On one the leaf looks a bit like a shield. The other, which is more prevalent, the leaf looks just like a small, round lily pad with the stem growing from the center of the underside of the leaf. I fixed turkey burgers on Monday and snipped off a couple of nasturtium leaves and used them like lettuce. The leaves give a mild peppery flavor. The flowers are a bit stronger. The leaves are the perfect size for sandwiches.

----------


## welderguy

went to wally world for some BBQ stuff we forgot, and ended up getting a 20 pound bag of rice, and a 20 pound bag of beans.

----------


## Ken

Got 500 rounds of assorted ammo.

Picked up items to stock 6 PSKs.

Stocked up on 48 cans of Folgers coffee ON SALE.

Bought a new sump pump.  Just in case.

Wired 6 outside floodlights.

----------


## crashdive123

Rotated my chocolate supply before it went bad.

----------


## Ken

> Rotated my chocolate supply before it went bad.


I live in a house with 4 women.  Chocolate doesn't last long enough to go bad.

----------


## Mountain Man

Ordered a smoker and a canner, foxfire series, and some other books too.

Gonna start smoking and canning stuff  :Smile:  Wahoo.

----------


## Stony

NOTHING!!!
bought one antique revolver for one of my girls (made 500 rounds for it already),
ordered four cases of Gewuerztraminer (goes very good with Cajun whitefish),
bough a 18 foot freighter,
fishing and fishing and fishing....

----------


## rebel

cut wood....

----------


## Winnie

> Rotated my chocolate supply before it went bad.


I rotate my chocolate supply every week to make sure it doesn't go bad :Cool2:

----------


## welderguy

went yard sale(ing). saturday and happend upon the following items.
approx 250 rounds of assorted loose 22lr
2 boxs 9mm (wolf brand)
and a 1 gallon zip lock baggie full of assorted ammo ( at quick glance everthing from 22mag to some 300win mag but only a few of each)
wife found some good medical related books.
two new hurican lamps.
hand crank meat grinder
and some assorted cast iron cookware.

----------


## mcfd45

I moved my MREs to the fridge (I have seven of them) so they would last longer.  I got 5 5lbs bags of white rice.  I got 4 "cans" of salt.  How is he best way to store salt?  I will be putting th rice into 5 gallon buckets and using the dry ice method to remove the o2 followed by dessicant.  Where can I get dessicant?

----------


## crashdive123

> I moved my MREs to the fridge (I have seven of them) so they would last longer.  I got 5 5lbs bags of white rice.  I got 4 "cans" of salt.  How is he best way to store salt?  I will be putting th rice into 5 gallon buckets and using the dry ice method to remove the o2 followed by dessicant.  Where can I get dessicant?


Just keep your salt dry and it will last forever.  Cabingirl posted a source that she uses for mylar and O2 absorbers in this thread http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ar+bags&page=7

----------


## Ken

> Where can I get dessicant?


Try here:  http://www.uline.com/Grp_21/?pricode=WE449

----------


## tonester

> I rotate my chocolate supply every week to make sure it doesn't go bad


my chocolate doesnt even last long enough for me to rotate it or to call it a supply! my girlfriend makes sure it doesnt go bad every day...i mean she rotates it for me every day(love you dear)

----------


## oldsoldier

Finally recieved the "fusion" fighting hawk i ordered Am impressed in it for $39.00 may order another one. Done the yard sale thing myself got a couple of military canteens with cup and covers,a sleeping bag, and a 12'x12' coleman screen tent.

----------


## Tiffany_2009

I tried fishing again last week....didn't get any but had lots of fun...it was hot and sunny and just beautiful out (as it seems to always be in this town) so I didn't mind coming out empty handed!  I also learned how to shoot a rifle for the first time and did pretty well!  I was pretty scared...anxiety worked up a bit but after about 10 minutes of trying to get out of doing it I fired it!    :jango:   Now I wanna go again!

----------


## crashdive123

Picked up six 555 round boxes of 22 lr at Wally's.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Picked up six 555 round boxes of 22 lr at Wally's.


 What brand did you get?

Our wally world's around here, have .22lr now, but they don't have the remington golden yet. (They are my .22 of choice.)

----------


## crashdive123

These were Winchester.  First time I've seen that brand in 22 lr there, but this was a Wally World that I don't pass by to frequently.

----------


## earth2res

Today I cleaned out my hall closet and put 5 cases of water in it.  I also put food in plastic tubs in the closet.  I separated the food by expiration date, putting the stuff that would expire in 2012 in the back.  Each box of food has 2 packages of TP and a package of salt in it too.  I went grocery shopping and bought re-fried beans on sale for about .65 cents per can.

I am continuing to walk in our local park every day.  It is very hilly and I am getting a good workout.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> These were Winchester.  First time I've seen that brand in 22 lr there, but this was a Wally World that I don't pass by to frequently.


 I don't know if it's the ammo, or just that my 10/22 doesn't like it, but the groups that I shoot with winchester's are almost twice the size of the groups that I shoot with the remingtons.

----------


## Penokeemtn5

Picked up 60 more .270 rounds 80 more for the .243,some for the .35 and 12 ga. picked up two more hurricane lamps and some fuel.Been making firewood whenever I get free time,Up here firewood is like money,you can never have to much.

----------


## Mountain Man

Picked up some tooth paste and masks  :Cool2:

----------


## oldsoldier

> Up here firewood is like money,you can never have to much.


Peno... Wish you lived here I have a couple truck loads (or more) of locust and other wood some of it cut in fireplace length that just needs split and some logs that need cut into length. I have offered to give it to several people even offered to HELP CUT AND SPLIT AND LOAD IT but everybody says they'll take it if I finish the work and bring it to them. Not likely!!!

----------


## Rick

Well isn't that special? They want you to finish the work and bring it to them? Sad. Just finish the work and I'll come pick it up.

----------


## chiye tanka

Finally able to go back to the gym.(this is gonna hurt)
Picked up more ammo, some dry goods, backup water filters.

----------


## panch0

I cut down a mesquite tree and left the stumps on some pallets to dry. I need to split these up still and its going to be alot of work. I also need to stock up some more canned food for this hurricane season and have fifo system of frinking water bottles.

----------


## crashdive123

Ha Ha!  Frinking water bottle = Freaking drinking water bottles.  Thanks for the chuckle, even though I know it wasn't intentional.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Well isn't that special? They want you to finish the work and bring it to them? Sad. Just finish the work and I'll come pick it up.


Rick come get it I'll help you cut it I've got a chain saw but don't have a splitter. I'll even furnish the beer while were working.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Rick come get it I'll help you cut it I've got a chain saw but don't have a splitter. I'll even furnish the beer while were working.


 No, NO, NO,.....don't let Rick have any beer, 'til *AFTER* cutting and splitting wood!!!  :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

> No, NO, NO,.....don't let Rick have any beer, 'til *AFTER* cutting and splitting wood!!!


 GOOD POINT sorry Rick no Beer till after the cuttin's done.... Wait a minute that didn't come out right.. No beer till the FIREWOOD is cut

----------


## Rick

> while we're working.





> I'll help you cut it


Me? Split wood? As in work?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## mcfd45

a local dunhams was moving across the road so the old store is holding a clearance sale.  I found 2 2.5 gallon reliance water jugs with the spiggits in them for 10 dollars each.  I was able to talk them down to 5 dollars for both.

----------


## Lorna

I purchased two compasses, an axe, two hobo utensils, bonoculars and a book on wild medicinal plants.

----------


## nell67

Built a firepit,then tried it out boiling water to clean chickens in,then decided it worked well enough to cook two of the chickens on after cleaning,cooked my whole supper on it actually,2 roasted chickens,fried green tomatoes,corn on the cob,and baby carrots,with roasted marshmallows for desert.

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo!  Dinner at Nell's.

----------


## Lorna

Sounds great Nell. You were one busy woman today.

----------


## Rick

Hey grandpa! What's for supper? 

I don't know. I'm headin' over to Nells.

----------


## nell67

Whats for supper tomorrow???

Chicken and dumplings.... with fresh blackberry cobbler for desert,yummy!

----------


## crashdive123

If I start driving now........

----------


## nell67

19 hours if you don't make more than 1 pit stop,lol!

----------


## HOSSFLY

More ammo,and water prep.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> If I start driving now........


 I'll race you there! :Drool:

----------


## TomChemEngineer

While on a business trip, I had some free time, so I found and picked up WalMart Ammo for .22 and .45, researched Ruger 10/22 and all the cool upgrades like pistol grip and adjustable stock/ rail options available for it. Saw a couple of 10/22's at the same WalMart. Looked for reasonably priced .30 Carbine ammo- no luck. Practiced some knotcraft with paracord. Showed a buddy the way to wrap a bunch of paracord and not get it knotted up, encouraged a buddy to get his concealed carry permit for his home state. Added a couple of items to the grocery list for the pantry. Read some selected sections of the old  "Bushcraft" book.
Checked out some maps of a local Wildlife Management area for potential hike routes and trout fishing locations and potential fall deer hunting locations.
Arranged pantry when I got home from trip, since a well-arranged pantry is an ongoing step to shelter-in-place food prepping.
Still saving money for that generator switch!

----------


## mcfd45

found 9mm for 9 bucks a box at wally world.  shame you can only buy 6 boxes.

----------


## welderguy

> found 9mm for 9 bucks a box at wally world.  shame you can only buy 6 boxes.


I havent seen any at my local wal-mart in a long time, good find.

----------


## Rick

Same here. None to be found. Buy six then come back and buy six then come back and....

----------


## Ken

> found 9mm for 9 bucks a box at wally world. shame you can only buy 6 boxes.


How many rounds per box?  50?  You can never have enough 9mm.   :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

> Same here. None to be found. Buy six then come back and buy six then come back and....


Thats funny you said that, Cause the other day they had some 30/30 ammo so I bought 6 the wife bought 6 , we left the other 4 box's didnt want to be greedy ya know.

----------


## mcfd45

50 a box.  The shelf was marked for blazer 8.97 a box but they had federal red box "champion" 50 rounders. 9mm 115fmj

----------


## Ken

> 50 a box. The shelf was marked for blazer 8.97 a box but they had federal red box "champion" 50 rounders. 9mm 115fmj


You scored!  Nice one!

----------


## mcfd45

they must have had 50 boxes in.  after work i stopped in and they were gone.  They also had 15 ct OObuckshot fore 10 bucks.  not a bad deal methinks.

----------


## crashdive123

> they must have had 50 boxes in.  after work i stopped in and they were gone.  They also had 15 ct OObuckshot fore 10 bucks.  not a bad deal methinks.


Nope, not bad at all.  I picked up 6 boxes the other day.  It was the first time I saw them with 00.

----------


## Stargazer

After putting off the fight with my old Onen generator for too long I finaly got it running last night.While I had the battery charging I decided to give pull starting a shot.I dont think I will try that again unless the motor has had time to warm up.I did learn not to keep the pull cord stored on the pully.Once I got the genny started (using the battery)the pull cord with its plastic handle whipped around like it was possesed.Then flew off the pully just under the speed of sound accross my garage.This is going on the list of things never to do again.

----------


## Tiffany_2009

Caught 2 decently sized rainbow trout this weekend, threw 'em on the bbq last night...Hope you all are drolling cus they were soooo yummy!    :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Rick

Well, good for you!! Are those the first?

----------


## Tiffany_2009

nope...2nd and 3rd....first that I kept though!  And thanks!

----------


## Sourdough

Ran 100' of 1" (Very expensive) copper waterline from the well to the shop building site. Bought two glocks, and 1,750 rounds on ammo. Also bought four LED tactical rail lights, and one more green laser. Regretfully I have rediscovered how sore one is the day after, 13 hours of extreme manual labor.

----------


## crashdive123

So - no more hauling water from the creek?  How deep do you need to put that water line to keep it from freezing/bursting?

----------


## Sourdough

> So - no more hauling water from the creek?  How deep do you need to put that water line to keep it from freezing/bursting?


12' Deep on the line depth + 2" of Dow Blue board. I'll haul water for at least another year (About). I have no pump installed. Man I am SORE today.

----------


## crashdive123

So the dozer would have been over kill?

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

this has been a frant-tastic month for me i was not prepared

----------


## Sourdough

> So the dozer would have been over kill?


The Case 9020 Excuvator was the right tool for the job.

----------


## crashdive123

> The Case 9020 Excuvator was the right tool for the job.


Here are some used ones.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listi...SE&MDLGrp=9020

----------


## Sourdough

> Here are some used ones.
> 
> http://www.machinerytrader.com/listi...SE&MDLGrp=9020



One of my neighbors owns one, He did a nice job.

----------


## Tx Rd Kill

:gimp: Note to members: What if you mave to mobilize in a hurry? Plane for the worst, hope for the best, and you'll be ready to deal with whatever comes your way. :gimp:

----------


## mcfd45

realised the need to have a Get home bag.  I found a small raft and got it.  I bought a gerber knife for 15 dollars clearanced from 40.

----------


## wilf123

> As a price hedge, I bought another 700 pounds of Dog Food. Sam's Club price for Atta Boy 60# bag went from $10.98 to $26.85 in three months. This week I also started giving animals 15 minutes to eat twice a day; then retrieve their buckets or bowls of uneaten food, and put them in the feed barn. It seems as soon as they stop eating and move away, in comes the magpies, jays and ravens. They are welcome to the spillage, but with grain up 55% the free food program is suspended......... Bought a 5 KW diesel generator, 3 cyl. Luger engine.


as soon as those pesky magpies land shoot them and add them to you dogs diet after a few days you wont get any more probs from them ,same with the jays and ravens .

----------


## Rick

I picked up one of those survival buckets from Costco this week. It has 275 vegetarian meals in it. One of my sons and his better half are vegetarians so I thought I'd get a bucket and see what the food is like. Personally, I have canine teeth for a reason. 

I also picked up a Coleman Evanston 6 tent. I got it to take the grandkids camping but also as a backup should we need to leave for any reason. The reviews were pretty good on it, it was a weather proof guarantee and Costco has them for $99.99. It's a bit of job putting it up and two people make the job easier but I was impressed with the size and the features. I did buy a tarp for it because it does not come with a footprint.

Also scored a #12 Lodge Dutch Oven on Craig's List for $25. I had to re-season it but, hey.

----------


## Winnie

Sarge will be proud of me!

I got a copy of the SAS survival guide by Lofty Wiseman and Food for free a guide to UK edible wild plants by Richard Mabey. Bit by bit I'm adding to my preps. :Smile:

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Finished "Patriots" by Rawles and added to the Tactical lists.

----------


## oldsoldier

Lucked up on a case of military 5.56 penetrator ammo and a case of military OO buck.   (1000 rounds of 5.56 and 250 rounds of OO new issue.)  $475.00 total cost

----------


## KhonHd

I ordered a Honda EU2000I generator  and started studying for my HAM licence

----------


## Rick

There are two good things to do. Good for you!!

----------


## crashdive123

Last night in the CERT class I'm going through there was a communications section.  After that, I'm leaning toward a handheld HAM radio.

----------


## Jonesy

Bought two lanterns at the coleman outlet store that were on clearance. Actually collected all the items I have for a BOB and realized I am in trouble :Blushing:  Somehow I always end up with a few too many knives in the mix.  :Smile:

----------


## oldsoldier

Crash remind me at jamboree to show you my 2 meter ham mobile

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash remind me at jamboree to show you my 2 meter ham mobile


Hey, hey, hey now.  There'll be none of that kind of talk.  Remember, Mrs. Crash is gonna be there and............wait..........what did you say?

----------


## oldsoldier

> Hey, hey, hey now.  There'll be none of that kind of talk.  Remember, Mrs. Crash is gonna be there and............wait..........what did you say?


Crash..... I ain't shy she can look too!! :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

Well Alrightythen.

----------


## oldsoldier

Shhhhhh....... just don't tell Rick he'll get jelous we'll just have to toss a danish his way and distract him!!

----------


## Rick

Danish (the pastry not the people)? Did someone say, Danish (the pastry not the people)?

----------


## oldsoldier

> Danish (the pastry not the people)? Did someone say, Danish (the pastry not the people)?


Darn it crash I told you not to tell Rick!!

----------


## Rick

Wait a minute. Did you guys have anything to do with the Kennedy assassination? I'm beginning to suspect a plot here.

----------


## crashdive123

Who? The Danish (the people, not the pastry)?

----------


## oldsoldier

> Wait a minute. Did you guys have anything to do with the Kennedy assassination? I'm beginning to suspect a plot here.


Rick.... We COULD tell you but then we'd have to.........

----------


## Rick

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Jendeere

I picked up 4 bricks of .22 at Walmart today.  I haven't seen them in months anywhere but the hardware store and they want $60 for them.  I would have bought more but my husband was frowning at me for getting the 4 I got.  They are $16.47 here.  How much is everyone else paying for them?  I mean when you can find them?

----------


## ClayPick

The average temperature is around the mid 70's for this time of year but it's going into the 90's today. To prepare for this i'm taking my old dirtbike into town for a 1/2 dozen stella! :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Hi, your idea is very interesting , I really like it. Thanks a lot
> **************************************************  *****


*SARGE!* 
*Delete this post. There's a hidden link in there.*
immobilier. Résultat mitig
de Franc

----------


## nell67

How did you find that ,Ken???

----------


## Ken

> How did you find that ,Ken???


With my X-ray vision, of course!   :Smile:

----------


## gryffynklm

Wow! Ken has all the cool toys.

----------


## Sarge47

Great job Ken, You Da Man!  All taken care of!   :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

> Great job Ken, You Da Man! All taken care of!


 :Blushing:

----------


## doug1980

What did I do to prepare this week, hummmmm.  Well lets see Monday I.....um Tuesday I......well Wednesday I did......no no Thursday is when I......no maybe it was Friday.....well today I am going to.......naw I ain't done nothing constructive all week.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

I stabilized 10 more gallons of gas in cans with Sta-Bil. Hey, does anyone think that Sta-Bil smells a little like Hoppes Powder Solvent? I wonder if we can get a multiple-use for Sta-Bil? I think the chemicals/ solvents are chemically similar (mineral spirits, etc), and Sta-Bil absorbs moisture too. Not like I would leave it on the guns, but I bet it would multi-task as a powder solvent. more research is needed. Hoppes is pretty spendy... so is Sta-Bil but a little less so. Any comments or ideas here?

----------


## Ken

> I stabilized 10 more gallons of gas in cans with Sta-Bil. Hey, does anyone think that Sta-Bil smells a little like Hoppes Powder Solvent? I wonder if we can get a multiple-use for Sta-Bil? I think the chemicals/ solvents are chemically similar (mineral spirits, etc), and Sta-Bil absorbs moisture too. Not like I would leave it on the guns, but I bet it would multi-task as a powder solvent. more research is needed. Hoppes is pretty spendy... so is Sta-Bil but a little less so. Any comments or ideas here?


Actually, I'd want to consult with an expert.  Maybe a chemical engineer?

----------


## Swamprat1958

I am converting the older deer meet into jerky.  I also dried 15 lbs. of apples and a few bananas.  I also worked on my newest garden adding additional topsoil and organic matter getting ready to plant my fall garden.  I still need to finish my hot box and get it ready for spring planting, but I putting it off to do more pressing things, like fishing or swimming with the kids.

----------


## Rick

Enlarged my network of friends. Gained valuable information on flint knapping, weapons, radios and Danish (the pastry not the people).

----------


## oldsoldier

> Enlarged my network of friends. Gained valuable information on flint knapping, weapons, radios and Danish (the pastry not the people).


 Ditto.... Met face to face some wonderful, knowledgeable, people. Learned a lot Rick, Crash and mrs. Crash, PVG, Hoosier, Poco and family, Thank You all for sharing your wisdom with me. I feel greatly enriched by this week-ends experience. It is my hope that I was able to pass on some small amount of knowledge to each of you as well........

----------


## Rick

You did. Trust me...you did.

----------


## Ken

Just contracted to have the entire basement waterproofed and radon proofed today.  Gotta pull down about 60 feet of new construction along two walls (framing, insulation board, plumbing and wiring only - no green board up yet) to do the work, but we found a bit of moisture on the basement floor near a wall last week, and you never know...........

Comes with a lifetime of the home guarantee and it's a local company that's gotten great reviews and has been around for 18 years..........  

It's been kinda' like this.......  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmDX0tgONFs

----------


## Rick

Aint they all? Just be careful. I'm not sure what made that board green. The guys got a little grumpy when I asked them about it. Good company, though. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## TucsonMax

- Scrubbed clean and bleached jugs and stored 48 gals of fresh water.
- Read Person's guide on SW plants and animals.  
- Began looking into motorized bicycles.  Would you believe they have a forum just like this one, all about putting motors on bikes: http://motorbicycling.com/

----------


## crashdive123

> Would you believe they have a forum just like this one, all about putting motors on bikes:


I've heard rumors about other forums.  I'm pretty sure......check that....I'm positive that they are just unfounded rumors.

----------


## Rick

Other forums. Now that's funny, I don't care who you are. I'll bet Bigfoot logs on to "other forums". Maybe the Easter Bunny. Too funny........

----------


## TucsonMax

> I've heard rumors about other forums.  I'm pretty sure......check that....I'm positive that they are just unfounded rumors.


Crash: That's what they're saying about us.

----------


## Rick

Oh, man. That's just cold.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

More reading. Finished "Patriots", looked to find "One Second After" (no luck in the bookstores, so I might just order one from Amazon), got on a site with Military Manuals- First Aid, Ranger, .45 Maintenance, .30 Carbine Maintenance, Map Reading. Read up on "What to Do if a Nuclear Disaster is Imminent", and "the Good News About Nuclear Destruction". I'm feeling much better now, thank you.
Got some Food Storage Recipes from the LDS site (how do you use 600 pounds of wheat that they recommend for a family of 4). Collecting and using recipes for the Food in storage. Eat what you Store and Store what you Eat.
Got a template for a good Family Disaster Plan... not filled out yet. Intend to go over with the family when I get home. Plan the Work and Work the Plan.
Got more familiar with contents of hiking butt pack and contents of the first aid kit on the hiking web gear. Use what you Pack and Pack what you Use.
Getting Camping Pack rearranged. Looking for some straps for and Alice clips for lashing stuff (tent, pad, and sleeping bag) to outside of Alicepack... NOT bungees. Keep it secure, not flopping around making noise when I walk.

----------


## Rick

Rebuilt a Coleman lantern.

----------


## Sourdough

Bought a First Aid Kit yesterday........got by for 63 years without one, now that I have one I'll have the misfortune to need it everyday. O'Well

----------


## Ken

It was a stifling hot day and a man fainted in the middle of a busy intersection. Traffic quickly piled up in all directions, and a woman rushed to help him. When she knelt down to loosen his collar, a man emerged from the crowd, pushed her aside, and said, "It's all right honey, I've had a course in first aid."

The woman stood up and watched as he took the ill man's pulse and prepared to administer artificial respiration. At this point she tapped him on the shoulder and said, "When you get to the part about calling a doctor, I'm already here."

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well this is my first post to this thread, but I never felt like I had anything to contribute to it...'til now. Most of my Preps involved buying things - The books I mentioned in the book thread but the other stuff.. well that's something else. I bought a larger pack and gave dottie my old one so we have BOB's now. We have started by filling them with the stuff we got at the Jamboree and have added water bladders to both. Both boys also have their own packs (smaller of course) they are mainly "book bags" , but big enough for a 2 & 4 year old, if they have to carry them. I ordered some stuff which I can't really say just yet as it is going to be a surprise for Dottie(just in case she looks at this thread) I ordered  an Ontario 12" machete after reading the thread Tomahawk or Machete. Pict really convinced me.(I'm gonna cover my bases and carry both) So now for wood cutting tools all I need is a good saw(I'm looking), After reading another thread I bought some sealable containers for Beans and another for Rice. I bought some 100% cotton T  shirts so when they wear out I will have the makings for char cloth for fire making. If Dottie don't spend too much at the Horse show this weekend (she's gonna' compete for the first time) I have some other stuff in mind. But it's a start. Thanks to everyone for helping her realize just how important this can be,or I would've caught MAJOR grief just over the books forget the rest of the stuff, She's just letting me go, since I know more about what might be needed (and why) than her.

----------


## nell67

Canned some sour kraut and corn today,and raided my pantry for another family whose father is ill and can no longer work,and they seem to keep getting dropped through the cracks when it comes to getting assistance.

----------


## Oasis de Tucanes

Basically. This week I did nothing . Last week I put 24 eggs in the incubator for meat chickens and picked up a used diesel and tranny/transfer case for my old Land Cruisers.
I plan on rebuilding and "shelving" them in case the time comes where there is no availability due to chaos.

----------


## Longranger

Wife put up 56 quarts bags of corn, and froze another 90 quart bags. can'd 80quarts mixed pickles and 70 cans tomatoes. I took care of 5 Roosters and bought 1k of .556ammo and 500rounds .308cal.  We are looking to upgrade our camping/survival gear, ie; tent, packs, sleeping bags. We live in the mountains of SW Virginia with ample places to set up wilderness camp. Our current camping equipment is rather worn.

----------


## Oscar

I bought a new six man tent. Four season. Kinda heavy but in a bad spot could help us survive in really cold weather. it's a dome. I wish it had provisiond for a stack to go though it. We could employ a small stove to gain warmth and cook small items in relative comfort if all hell breaks loose and weather is upon us.

----------


## Deep South

What did I do to prepare today ? Joined this forum !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Finished "One Second After", got freaked out about EMP Attacks so did some fact checking and confirmed my increasing paranoia, started eating better, cut back on drinking beer (as much), sorted through the backpack and relearned how to use my stove and the little cookpots, got a bunch of charcoal briquets for storage and rotating through, practiced making a little hobo stove out of and empty steel can that can use any kind of little kindling for fuel...pretty cool, looked at wood-burning add-on furnaces for the house, continued detailed meal planning for the Food Storage (store what you eat and eat what you store), researched some wheat grinders...the good ones aren't inexpensive... I think I'll substitite pasta and beans/ rice for a lot of the wheat but still get a good whole wheat bread recipe and figure out how many loaves need to be made per week for a number of people. Put some more gasoline in Sta-Bil storage. Also, I continue to make myself invaluable to my employer (ha) since I would like to continue to get a paycheck for as long as I can! Looked at Pressure Canners. Practiced with the .45 and found a bookstore that carries Backwoods Home and Mother Earth News.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

It's too much to write here just go to these threads to see!!
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8424

 I think you'll see what I mean.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...990#post149990

----------


## Rick

Talked with my Doc today about necessary meds. He prescribed Cipro 500 Mg as a broad spectrum antibiotic and it's good for water born disease as well. He also prescribed Vicodin 5-500 tables for pain should we break a leg or similar. He also prescribed Amoxicillin 500 Mg for my grandkids should they be alone and something happen like Giardia. They can't take the Cipro because of their age. He said the Cipro and Vicodin were all anyone needed to cover them until they we able to reach medical help. He's a hiker and backpacker so he understood where I was coming from. 

I also picked up a Galaxy DX 949 CB/SSB to build on my communications plan.

----------


## oldsoldier

I also picked up a Galaxy DX 949 CB/SSB to build on my communications plan.[/QUOTE]

 Great choice of a cb radio pair that up with a wilson 5000 antenna and you'll have an unbeatable combination.

----------


## Rick

I'm using a Wilson K30. I have the worst engine noise. I ran hot straight from the battery (fused of course) into the radio and grounded to body at the radio. The noise seems to be coming from the antenna. It was on the roof of the cab. I installed a metal plate on the top of the fiberglass capper and ran a ground down to the frame. Noise is still there. I've change the connector at the back of the radio. Still noisy. I have a noise filter ordered and I'm going to ground the exhaust system tomorrow.

----------


## Ken

> I'm using a Wilson K30. I have the worst engine noise. I ran hot straight from the battery (fused of course) into the radio and grounded to body at the radio. The noise seems to be coming from the antenna. It was on the roof of the cab. I installed a metal plate on the top of the fiberglass capper and ran a ground down to the frame. Noise is still there. I've change the connector at the back of the radio. Still noisy. I have a noise filter ordered and I'm going to ground the exhaust system tomorrow.


Try pulling it off of your AM/FM power lead.   :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I don't think it will matter. It's a truck and I don't think there is any "clean" power on it. That's why I ran straight from the battery. It's not the fuel pump because I don't hear it with the key on but not running. It's either the alternator or plug wires or both. Hopefully, adding the filter and grounding the exhaust will stop the noise.

----------


## oldsoldier

> I'm using a Wilson K30. I have the worst engine noise. I ran hot straight from the battery (fused of course) into the radio and grounded to body at the radio. The noise seems to be coming from the antenna. It was on the roof of the cab. I installed a metal plate on the top of the fiberglass capper and ran a ground down to the frame. Noise is still there. I've change the connector at the back of the radio. Still noisy. I have a noise filter ordered and I'm going to ground the exhaust system tomorrow.


 I think once you've installed the inline noise filter your engine noise will drop dramatically. As for antenna noise. If you have the noise with the engine idling try reaching up and grabing the metal part of your antenna. If the noise stops or is greatly reduced then you aren't getting a good ground. BUT if there is no reduction in the noise then it's not a grounding issue, I also recommend once you finish your install that you go to a good radio shop and get your SWR ( standing wave resistance) checked and set it should be under 3 preferably as close to 0-1 as possible. High SWR= lower radio preformance and possible radio damage.

----------


## Rick

The DX 949 has a built in SWR meter. I'm below 2 on Channels 1, 20 and 40 with 40 being a bit higher. I think Channel 1 was something like 1.5 and 40 was 1.9. I can probably trim the antenna and fix that but I spent most of the day working on noise. Of course Dodge doesn't engineer for a radio so you have install them in weird places. That was fun, too.

Good call on touching the antenna. I'll try that first thing. I may have to solder the connectors and wire brush the frame where I connected.

----------


## oly

> cut back on drinking beer (as much), .


Send it to me to guard it. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get beer here? OK I was just joking.

This is the way I look at life. If I live through a natural or man made turbulence, I can survive, If not? then Its a good day to die...

----------


## oldsoldier

Rick yes the cleaner the connection the better the ground. Trimming the antenna is a good idea when you can with the swr readings you have its not an emergency. However if you know someone who does radio work I'd still have the SWR checked with a better meter as built in meters tend to be inacurate.

----------


## Ponce

My new engine lathe came in and that should put some food on my table if needed.

Twenty five years ago I was a machinist but never been a farmer so that I getting ready with what I know best.......

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Dug the backup generator out of the basement and got it running (after cleaning out the carb, taking the fuel line off,  cleaning out the gunk, dumping the fuel tank and putting it back on with new StaBilized fuel, etc etc) and am committed to keeping it in the garage, starting it every week and letting it run for a little while to cycle the fuel through it and keep it limber. I still have not bought the transfer switch from Lowes ($270), but I am carefully considering other expedient options for connecting it to the house in case of power-down... very carefully. My son suggested that we build a little secure, metal generator building for it out behind the house so I don't have to roll it out every week...that's my boy! I'd like to have a propane genny, but this one was given to me by my sister, so free gennys beat out all other types... like free beer beats all other labels. 
I found a kindred spirit in two folks that I work with, so if President Obama doesn't do anything to eliminate more jobs, that will come in handy. Oops, my political undergarments are showing. 
Cycled the M-1 Carbine and reconnected with the nice, short little rifle. I still like it after all these years. Referenced some Military tactical manuals, and I am still amazed how much knowledge my tax dollars have developed.
Committed myself to reducing debt, now to convince my wife. Learned more about hobo stoves made from tin cans (is this subliminally related to reducing debt?). A couple more bags of charcoal went into the garage.
Incrementally increased people-food and pet food for the pantry. Learned about plastic buckets/ sealing mylar bags/ and oxygen absorbers for grain storage and checked out local feed store for bulk wheat and corn. Decided that the grain mill that I want is WAY too expensive for my prepper pocketbook, so am looking for cheaper alternatives.

And right now, I am watching the 1953 version of The War of the Worlds where the populace is becoming a mob, the salesman is pushed off the truck after offering 500 / 1000 dollars for a ride, and "money is no good anymore". Hmmmm. I guess Martian Attack is a good reason to bug out, but man I really like those floating Martian War Machines... but I digress.

----------


## Jayden Tor

Found a canned food sale and bought double what I'd normally purchase.  Started more intensive training with the mutt for hand signals and low whistles.
Reacquainted myself with some of my favorite bulk buying sites.

----------


## hunter63

Made water filters -per WSF

Made alchy stove- per WSF

Almost burned down shop with same alchy stove, twice, Wait a min these are supposed to be positive steps right?

Found wheat berries at local store, need to fire up new grain mill.

Found source for wheel weights, processed about 40 lbs today, into 2-1/2 lb ingots for bullet casting. Yes, another watch what your doing or you will be sorry thing...

Worked in garden,
Worked with lab pup, hunting season about a month away.
Picked up pound of Pyrodex and couple of boxes of #11 caps for muzzle-loader
and oh yeah had a brewsky or 2

----------


## oldsoldier

Went to the giant flea market here ( a couple hundred dealers) bought some mil. surplus extreme cold weather gear, found a herbologist that makes and sell stuff like jewelweed cream for poison ivy,bugbites,etc. bought a couple of tins and talked herbal meds and foods for about an hour,left with the recipe to make my own :Innocent:

----------


## Winnie

Honed my fishing skills :Big Grin:   I've also been out with a copy of Food for free by Richard Mabey.
Salted down 3lbs beans.

----------


## Mountain Man

Started getting supplies for winter.

Got some new oil for my generators, got some antifreeze for the radiators in case they need topping off. Lowes is having a sale on some metal sheds $99 normally $275 so I got 2 of those on order, now I can store my gas cans in one, and my engine oil in another. I am debating on a 3rd for my propane tanks (BBQ, and camping size.)

Got ~100' of 3/4" PVC with tons of misc fittings to setup watering system for the garden beds. Got roll-out asphalt roofing for the wood shed as well as paper, need to get nails still and the wood to finish the roof structure.

Got some food too!
Added 30 cans of tuna since I`m eating it almost daily for lunch, and stocked away 6 cans of spam while they were 25 cents off.
Refilled the cansolidator with other misc canned goods.
Add 4 gallons of white vinegar to storage too.

----------


## crashdive123

Had our final drill today.  Mrs. Crash and I completed CERT training.

----------


## Rick

Well congratulations to you both! Job well done!!!!

----------


## Ken

Congrats Crash & Mrs. Crash!   :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Congrats, Mr. and Mrs. Crash! :clap:

----------


## Ken

> Congrats Crash & Mrs. Crash!





> Congrats, Mr. and Mrs. Crash!


 :Sneaky2:   Copycat.  That 2dumb is just incapable of an original thought.   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

None-the-less  ----  it was a nice thought.  Thanks guys.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Copycat.  That 2dumb is just incapable of an original thought.


 Dang....I am dumb! If I had noticed that it was that close to what you said, I could have just copied your post, and saved all that typing. :Blushing:

----------


## TomChemEngineer

1. Got a chance to practice some first aid skills on a young volunteer that ran into some trouble while doing some volunteer community services at a nearby lake. A good example of being prepared is carrying first aid kit and the normal web kit when you do things with volunteer groups. They looked at me funny when I strapped the web kit on, with the KaBar and buttpack and canteen and additioonal first aid kit, but I used them all. The other volunteers did not take my advice about bringing your own persoanl first aid kit. Some of them now understand why. Cutting gauze and elastic bandages with Kabar got their attention..haha.
2. Distributed the link to the Red Cross youtube Preparedness video (the vanilla kind of prepping) to several neighbors to get them thinking about getting prepped for things like natural disasters or services interruptions. One step at a time. If they get prepared, they won't need to come knocking on my door when weirdness arrives.
3. I am executing my plan to exercise the gasoline electrical generator every Saturday by using it for some of the regular exterior house maintenance activities like hedge trimming and blowing, etc to not look so out-of-place to the neighbors. Still need to make the suicide cord from the genny to the dryer outlet to allow backfeeding into the house until I get my transfer switch. This may sound dangerous, but it is OK when you remember to throw the main breaker to be sure no line current gets into the house while this is hooked up.
4. Collected all the Survival, camping, hunting, gardening, firearms maintenance/ reloading, first aid/ medical,  and Basics books in one shelf in the home library. 
5. I did some research and I'm going to be getting some plastic tubs and salt/ alum to do some hide tanning this fall, along with making a fleshing board. Will investigate alternative tanning chemicals after I try the basic Salt/ alum method. Wife thinks I'm going over the edge.
6. Making fun of Bear Grylls right now while he fords rivers in both the Arctic and Alabama buck nekkid. Some guys will do anything for ratings. But, he caught a wild pig in a snare in Alabama and dispatched it with his expensive knife... assuming that was not staged and planted. He's also talking now about eating deer and rabbit poop..and he just did it. Time to turn him off.
7. Wife and I are learning to make normal meals with the food storage. One step at a time toward eating what you store and storing what you eat and rotating it at the same time. She made a great hearty soup from canned chicken, noodles, rice and canned vegetables. Still looking for a good and simple whole wheat bread recipe.
8. Making a better wood storage rack out of second-use pressure treated 2x4's for drying and storing split logs for fall and winter, and for use in the outside fire ring. Still need to get a dutch oven to use in my fire ring. I'm making a habit out of not throwing things away and coming up with alternate uses for all that I can.
And the time ticks on.

----------


## crashdive123

Tom - here's a whole wheat bread recipe that I like.  It's from a hand written and hand illustrated cook book titled Dutch Oven A Cook Book of Coveted Traditional Recipes From the Kitchens of Lunenburg. 

1-1/2 cups white flour (sifted)
2 cus whole wheat flour
1 tsp. salt
1/8 cup brown sugar
1-1/2 tbsp. shortening
1 cup hot water
1/4 cup warm water
yeast cake

Soften yeast in warm water.  Put sugar, shortening and salt in bowl, and pour hot water over all.  Cool.  Add yeast and flours.  Kneed dough for 10 minutes.  Put in greased bowl, and let rise till double in bulk.  Punch down and kneed well.  Form in loaves, and place in greased pans.  Let rise, and bake in moderate oven for 1 hour.

As you can tell, things were done a bit different back then - but it sure does taste good.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Thanks...I'll try it today!

----------


## Gut shot

melted lead down into ingots for future use

----------


## NightShade

Split wood... Split wood...Split wood
lined up a side job to put a lil' xtra cash in my pocket that will go towards a generator that I desperatly need.....
cut down a few overhanging dead trees that really needed to be cut before winter... and Split more wood... then lined up a tree guy to come over and cut the one that is just to dangerous for me to attempt myself!!!

Got out scouting for the upcoming deer season (Heck that's just my excuse to the wife for gettin out and wandering in the woods for half a day) a couple times....

went out and ID'ed  a wild edible growing along my dog walk route ... knew I recognized it, just couldn't remember if it was from a poisonus plant book or an edible plant book...

had a cold night... lit a fire in the stove... using the fire bow method of course!!!.. always pays to practice!! don't wanna hafta perfect it when I need it most!!!

----------


## oldsoldier

Ordered a solar battery charger and A, AA, C, D, 9vrechargeable batteries. researching water filters.

----------


## wildWoman

Got the instructions on how to re-point our satellite internet antenna so we can hopefully do it ourselves without having to get an installer in.

----------


## Winnie

Filling the pantry nicely with more preserves. Looking into solar chargers for some items. Also looking around for a .22 air rifle and a decent recurve bow.

Oh and congrats Mr and Mrs Crash! You're now certified :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

....or certifiable.

----------


## catfish10101

Charter fishing, or Marina.

----------


## trax

> Copycat.  That 2dumb is just incapable of an original thought.


*ahem* there lawyer boy, 2dumb used the comma in the right place which is noticeably lacking in your post. Punctuation is important.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> *ahem* there lawyer boy, 2dumb used the comma in the right place which is noticeably lacking in your post. Punctuation is important.


Like the time a lawyer told me "The fence only encroaches the property 11" and I replied don't you mean 11'." Details, Details......

----------


## oldsoldier

Bought a "duffel" bag triox. stove and fuel tabs, canteen and cup today as a start to replace the BOB that got stolen from my wife's jeep the other day. Next step is wally world for dehyd's and such for it.

----------


## VanKiller

I keep updating and cutting down on weight of BOB's. Stocked another tote of non-perishables, talked to friends and family about "prepping," 
Going camping this weekend with friends. I'm going to set up camp early in the day, then go home and hump back with BOB.

----------


## crashdive123

VanKiller - how about bugging out to the Introduction section and telling us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 in the shop, learning, melting, casting, lubing, sizing, reloading with new bullets, ordering parts and more different cal molds. Man, can this be addicting........

Harvesting leaves (mowing them up) for the compost heap.
Harvesting tomato's, cooking up, freezing, picking beans, peppers, last of the sweet corn.

----------


## BStreet18

Bought a spare 20 lb LP tank, more canned goods, filled gasoline cans and added sta-bil

----------


## oldsoldier

Went to Lowe's for some plumbing supplies, and bought a Smith's knife sharpening kit. It is kinda like the one that Hoosierarcher had at jamboree. Now I've gotta figure out how to use it. I also bought/ordered one of the "survival" buckets from costco.

----------


## Tootsiepop254

I joined this site!   :Tongue Smilie:   I began to compile a cache of 'goodies' from the wonderful suggestions here, and am  in the process of teaching myself survival basics - very much newbie stuff, but then... I'm a newbie.
~T

----------


## hunter63

More yard work, pulled tomatoes, all appear to have the blight.
Pulled up and am discarding in trash, as I don't want to have the plants in the compost.
Anyone else have this problem?

Used to burn off the leaves every other year, and till in leaves the other years.
Have a burning ban now, and it shows in the amount of stuff that over-winters.

Loading up .357's.

Brought home a load of free fire wood, too green to burn this year, but will be split and drying for next year.
(Ever notice that free wood has crappy quality control, as far a length goes?)

----------


## Rick

That's okay, TootsieP. We all started somewhere. The important thing is you started!!

----------


## Tootsiepop254

> That's okay, TootsieP. We all started somewhere. The important thing is you started!!


LOL Thanks Rick!  That's how I feel about it too.

----------


## scabbyota

Cranked up generator and got new gas.

----------


## jessielavon

trying to recover from a bad broke leg,will be stopping in more now that I am home again.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I joined this site!    I began to compile a cache of 'goodies' from the wonderful suggestions here, and am  in the process of teaching myself survival basics - very much newbie stuff, but then... I'm a newbie.
> ~T


 Ain't it like, being a kid, with a new toy?!?!  :Drool:

----------


## Tootsiepop254

> Ain't it like, being a kid, with a new toy?!?!


YES!  I'm in love!  There is SO much information and so many wonderful people here! 
 :Banana: 
And the smileys rock - just a bonus!

----------


## gryffynklm

Networking..... Spent four days in Elkins city park participating in a primitive camp at WV Forest Festival for the first time. I've been invited back. 

Set up time swap with three people. One for canning my pares. Jim and I will get the pears out of my trees about four bushels. My wife and Jim's will can them. They take home half the peaches and I get half the jars they brought. Next year we'll can apples if we have any. 

I'll be helping a friend divert a creak for a small hydro electric system. When the spring  gets spring run off a lot of big rock will wash down from the mountains and damage the the turbine. Tom will help me do some repair on a corrugated roof and seal coat it. 

I'll be renting a log splitter for two days dave and I will be working with each other to split fire wood. One day it my house and the other at his. He will also teach me how he splits by hand.  

Not bad results for city camping in buckskins.

----------


## Ponce

Saturday I got myself a small MIG welcer from Harbor Freight that was on sale and also a table saw also on sale .......

----------


## oldsoldier

> Saturday I got myself a small MIG welcer from Harbor Freight that was on sale.......


Ponce let me know how the welder works out. I've been thinking of getting one.

----------


## rebel

Two medium size alice packs ($17.00 ea.).  Two ponchos.  Books: Boundry waters and quetico fishing guide by Michael Furtman. Blacksmith's craft by Charles McRaven. Blacksmithing basics for the homestead by Joe DeLaRonde.  Wilderness living by John and Geri McPherson.  Harvesting the wild and Emergency preparedness and survival guide from the Backwoods Home magazine.

----------


## Ponce

Old soldier? I made a mess with it because I am not a welder.......like to keep it anyway.

Oh yah, got myself a "Thermoelectric Generator"......found it in an old barn and got it for free, it works with propane...........got it all clean up and it looks like it does work, have to get the goodies for it, like the hoses that will fit.

Made by 3M, wrote to them and they say that they quit making those in 1975 and that as far as they know the one that I have was made in WWII and used by the army.

----------


## Ken

We tracked down the the original owner of our new place and had him over this past weekend. He built the house himself 56 years ago. He's 94 now, drives a new SUV, and seems to remember every nail he drove building the house and the shed way out back. (Another guy owned it for about a year before we bought it, and he was neither friendly nor knowledgable.)

He answered several questions we had, like where the well is and how deep it is. (Just a few feet in front of the walk to the front door and 163 feet deep.)

Now we know that the switch in the garage _that was connected to something_ powers up the shed way out back. The plugs in the old circuit breaker box (we upgraded) _WERE_ used as generator feeds. Now, we have a transfer switch. 

Yep, there is a separate underground tank for the washer discharges, as well as a huge crushed stone pit way out to the right of the house where the sump pumps discharge into. He only had measurable water in the basement once in 53 years. (On Sunday morning, I upgraded the original sump well, discharge pipes, electric connection, and replaced the pump and added an alarm. Then, I cut another hole in the basement floor and installed a second sump pump and alarm in the laundry room near the washers - just in case.)

Seems this place (the house and the yard) has more than a few other hidden features that we wouldn't have found in a month of Sundays.  :Innocent:  Let's just say that the gentleman thinks like most of us here do.

He showed us where the rabbits live near the stone wall way out back, where the two groundhogs still reside, and where the deer usually come onto the property at night. 

More than two acres of the property is still mostly overgrown. He showed us where the pasture was, where the garden (with GREAT soil) was, and explained that those two stainless steel barrels buried way out back with covers on them and pipes way at the bottom were for hot and cold water for the cattle (25 head) and two horses he kept 'till around 1990.

He asked if he could come over when we plant the garden next spring.

I took three pages of notes, and got answers to 19 questions I had typed up before he arrived. What a nice old gentleman he is.  :Smile: 

His favorite restaurant is a hot-dog/fish-and-chips place about two miles from my office. He goes there twice a week with his 96-year-old brother. They sell gift certificates (actually, plastic gift cards - at a hotdog joint) so lunch will be on me for the next year or so.

----------


## Sourdough

I had a Hot shower yesterday, the second shower this year, the other was in March. Cost $6.00 for a hot shower, I hate wasting money that would be better spent on whiskey. Also traded a pair of used Caulk'Boots for enough insulation to insulate the Gooses'House. Have decided to sell my best friend, This was awful, but sometimes painful roads must be traveled. I fear the future holds many painful choices.

----------


## nell67

> We tracked down the the original owner of our new place and had him over this past weekend. He built the house himself 56 years ago. He's 94 now, drives a new SUV, and seems to remember every nail he drove building the house and the shed way out back. (Another guy owned it for about a year before we bought it, and he was neither friendly nor knowledgable.)
> 
> He answered several questions we had, like where the well is and how deep it is. (Just a few feet in front of the walk to the front door and 163 feet deep.)
> 
> Now we know that the switch in the garage _that was connected to something_ powers up the shed way out back. The plugs in the old circuit breaker box (we upgraded) _WERE_ used as generator feeds. Now, we have a transfer switch. 
> 
> Yep, there is a separate underground tank for the washer discharges, as well as a huge crushed stone pit way out to the right of the house where the sump pumps discharge into. He only had measurable water in the basement once in 53 years. (On Sunday morning, I upgraded the original sump well, discharge pipes, electric connection, and replaced the pump and added an alarm. Then, I cut another hole in the basement floor and installed a second sump pump and alarm in the laundry room near the washers - just in case.)
> 
> Seems this place (the house and the yard) has more than a few other hidden features that we wouldn't have found in a month of Sundays.  Let's just say that the gentleman thinks like most of us here do.
> ...


 Thats awesome Ken! Nothing like getting the information from the source,what a memory he has!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Thats awesome Ken! Nothing like getting the information from the source,what a memory he has!


 Ditto....and Ken, I bet you made the guy feel a whole lot better, knowing that someone has his house, that appriciates it, and will take care of it.

 Good deal, for both of you. :clap:

----------


## Ken

> Thats awesome Ken! Nothing like getting the information from the source,what a memory he has!





> Ditto....and Ken, I bet you made the guy feel a whole lot better, knowing that someone has his house, that appriciates it, and will take care of it.
> 
> Good deal, for both of you.


He has an incredible memory (he build the second home ever on the road) and it was a win-win for both of us!

He was happy to visit and looks forward to coming back.  But still, he says he's glad he sold the place, because he was maintaining it mostly by himself from 2001 to 2006.  Now he has more time to get in trouble with his son, grandkids, and great-grandkids, and it seems he's the best card player at the senior center........ :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> He has an incredible memory (he build the second home ever on the road) and it was a win-win for both of us!
> 
> He was happy to visit and looks forward to coming back.  But still, he says he's glad he sold the place, because he was maintaining it mostly by himself from 2001 to 2006.  Now he has more time to get in trouble with his son, grandkids, and great-grandkids, and it seems he's the best card player at the senior center........


 He sounds like a *slightly* older version, of you.  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

> Have decided to sell my best friend


Uh oh. Someone on the forum is in trouble now.

----------


## Ken

> He sounds like a *slightly* older version, of you.


Pffffft.  I just graduated from day care.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Pal334

Now that is a good deal.Could you imagine how tough it would have been to figure some of that out, if at all?  Watch your tab with those guys, they may be professional "hot-dog/fish-and-chips" eaters  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Now that is a good deal.Could you imagine how tough it would have been to figure some of that out, if at all? Watch your tab with those guys, they may be professional "hot-dog/fish-and-chips" eaters


The man saved be a bundle in time and money.  He had one little spot where he kept a shotgun that NOBODY would have found.........  :Innocent:

----------


## Pal334

> The man saved be a bundle in time and money.  He had one little spot where he kept a shotgun that NOBODY would have found.........


Now ,if you only owned a shotgun,,, just saying  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Now ,if you only owned a shotgun,,, just saying


Terrible thing when all your guns get stolen.   :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

We have our first freeze warning of the season tonight and I spent today harvesting everything that was left in the garden. Brought in all the Butternut Squash. Man, oh man. Just a few seeds make a lot of fruit!! This is the first year I've grown BS (couldn't resist) and I don't know why I've not grown it before. It's the easiest thing in the world to grow, doesn't require much care and produces a LOT of squash. The down side is it takes up quite a bit of room. But I think BS will be a staple of mine from now on. (Let the jokes begin!!)

----------


## crashdive123

> will be


but I thought - isn't it - haven't you ---- aww heck - nevermind.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

You know...I could have sworn...ahhhhh never mind. (Thought I was having a Ken, sighting.)



 Rick, you should know by now, that BS multplies fast! :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

BS does multiply. However, it does not subtract, contract, counteract, protract or refract.

----------


## Winnie

Cleared out the log store ready for a delivery on friday. Have to take the axe to the butchers to get it sharpened(I know, I know, but for the life of me I cannot put an edge on anything!) Showing Winnie jnr how to swing a 7lb axe properly before he takes his knee out. Added some good dried foods to the store. 
I've put buying a bow and an air rifle on hold until the new year, all of a sudden the pots empty and prices are scary.

Edit to add- To reduce the amount of space a squash vine needs, I usually train them round the rootball at about 3-4ft diameter circle. I find this also helps the flowers set as the bees have the flowers closer together.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Started raising a barn, which will double as part of the perimeter enclosing my property and my home! Very exciting, my own fortress~!!

----------


## Rick

> To reduce the amount of space a squash vine needs, I usually train them round the rootball at about 3-4ft diameter circle. I find this also helps the flowers set as the bees have the flowers closer together.


Excellent suggestion!! 

I canned all the squash that had damaged skins. Chopped one up for Squash soup. It's simmering at the moment. The rest will go into the garage and be used over winter.

----------


## oldsoldier

Got a deal on dry dog food for our wolf mix. Damaged 50# bags for $3.00 a bag. Bought 500# and two screw top 30 gallon drums to store it for $ 5.00 each. Also added 50# of dried beans in 5 gal sealed pails and 3 more 12 pks of ramen noodles.

----------


## Ken

> Excellent suggestion!! 
> 
> I canned all the squash that had damaged skins. Chopped one up for Squash soup. It's simmering at the moment. The rest will go into the garage and be used over winter.


You ever toss some red or white kidney beans in that soup?  Mmmmm.  I usually toss a couple of links of chourico in as well, but heck, you probably couldn't find that stuff within 500 miles of where you live.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Here's the recipe I used: 

   Ingredients

  1 butternut squash, peeled
1 apple
  ¼ teaspoon Nutmeg
  2 tablespoons unsalted butter
  Salt and pepper
   1 onion, chopped
   3-4 cups chicken stock to desired consistency. 

  Directions

  Cut squash into 1-inch chunks. Core, peel and slice apple. In large pot melt butter. Add onion and cook until translucent, about 8 minutes. Add squash, apple and stock. Bring to a simmer and cook until squash and apple are tender. Remove squash chunks and apple slices with slotted spoon and place in a blender and puree. Return blended squash to pot. Stir and season with nutmeg, salt, and pepper. Serve with a dollop of sour cream and sprinkle with cinnamon. 


I used vegetable stock instead of chicken. I wanted a more puree' consistency and the 4 cups of stock made it very "soupy". So I let it simmer until it achieved the consistency I wanted. It was really quite good.

You could also use an immersion blender instead of a regular blender.

----------


## Winnie

> Here's the recipe I used: 
> 
>    Ingredients
> 
>   1 butternut squash, peeled
> 1 apple
>   ¼ teaspoon Nutmeg
>   2 tablespoons unsalted butter
>   Salt and pepper
> ...


I always cut the squash in half, de-seed, then drizzle with a bit of olive oil and roast in the oven. If the skin is very soft you can just chuck the whole thing in the soup so there's much less wastage and the flavour is better too!

----------


## Rick

I like it roasted with butter and cinnamon and sugar. Ymmm.

----------


## Icemancometh

Picked up 50 parkerized SKS stripper clips for $20 at Knob Creek Machine Gun shoot.

----------


## gryffynklm

I did a time swap this week. Picked 4 1/2 bushels of pears and split them with a friend in exchange for the canning and jars for half. We managed to get 47 out of the 94 pints total and a lesson in canning. All the potted herbs are in and under the grow light. Split 1/2 cord of the most twisted maple I've ever seen.

----------


## Rick

Splitting maple = good. Splitting twisted maple = not so good.

----------


## Pal334

> Splitting maple = good. Splitting twisted maple = not so good.


Sounds like time for some Aleve

----------


## NCO

Gathered some mushrooms and dried them... Also bought cheap noodles. It's hard time, being a student...

----------


## Rick

I've been a student of something my whole life. You're right.

----------


## Bladen

lets see, i made six and a half traps and a paracord handle for a knife.
its still early in the week though.

----------


## NCO

> I've been a student of something my whole life. You're right.


Oh, but in a university, living off student allowances(do you type it like that?)... 450e/month + loan 300e/month. -rent 400e/month, -bills 200e/month, -school books 50e/month. 100e to live/month... Not much buying new knives and shotguns...

----------


## finallyME

> Oh, but in a university, living off student allowances(do you type it like that?)... 450e/month + loan 300e/month. -rent 400e/month, -bills 200e/month, -school books 50e/month. 100e to live/month... Not much buying new knives and shotguns...


Add 4 kids and a wife to that, and you know where I came from. Glad I finally finished, hence the name, finallyME.  Now I just have to pay back all the debt incurred because of school.  :Sailor:

----------


## Matt86

split some oak and found a few fatwood logs. split em up and put them under my little shelter i made.

----------


## Rick

I was lucky in that regard. I also went at night while working and raising a family. Fortunately, my company had a liberal education reimbursement policy. As long as you made an A or B in the class they paid for it. Yes, they paid for all my classes. See? I knew what you were thinking even before you thought it....I am the Minister of Science after all.

----------


## Ken

Today?  Among a few other tasks, a friend helped me install 12 smoke-carbon monoxide detectors with escape lights.  Main floor, basement. attic, and garage.  They're on a dedicated circuit and all have battery back-up.  We also hung or placed 7 ABC fire extinguishers throughout the house.

----------


## oldsoldier

Bump.... Added another 200 rounds of 5.56 "penetrator" ammo and another 100 rounds for my 30.06. Finally recieved my dehyd. buckets from costco.

----------


## Ken

Just got back from Wal Mart.  Picked up the limit of 6 boxes of assorted shells and ammo.  Just in case I can ever afford to replace my guns, because they were all stolen.   :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I was in Gander Mountain this week and they have every size and shape of ammo that has ever been made. I walked into Walmart and the ammo shelves looked like a ghost town. Something ain't right with that.

----------


## crashdive123

> I was in Gander Mountain this week and they have every size and shape of ammo that has ever been made. I walked into Walmart and the ammo shelves looked like a ghost town. Something ain't right with that.


I read (may have been here, may have been someplace else) that one of the contributing factors of Walmart's shelves being slow to restock is due in part to the manufacturers being able to demand higher prices from other retailers, whereas with Walmart, their suppliers contract has set pricing and minimum supply amounts.  As long as they stick to their supply levels dictated by their contract, and the nation-wide demand is still high - they can make a bit more profit supplying other retailers.  Gee - Walmart keeping prices low (they could have easily raised their ammunition prices) so that those of us on a budget can still afford stuff.  Kind of nice I think.

----------


## oldsoldier

> I was in Gander Mountain this week and they have every size and shape of ammo that has ever been made. I walked into Walmart and the ammo shelves looked like a ghost town. Something ain't right with that.


Rick as I posted before. Due to their contracts prior to elections. Walmart gets there ammo at a heavy discount like 1oo rounds of winchester 9mm ammo for $ 14.95 that sells for $19.95. That same ammo for 50 rounds will sell to other dealers for $ 17.00 (average). So the manufatureer's only send walmart chain wide the minimum to meet the contract. I have a friend that is a salesman for winchester that told me when contract renewal time comes around again it is unlikely they will offer walmart a renewal. Due mostly to prices.

----------


## Stony

winchester does not make enough .358 to go around, thus rendering one rifle practicaly useless. never mind reloading components.
the prices they charge for their crap is outrageous!
anyway, this weeks' prep is a cut-off shotgun barrel, a fixed snowmobile and one cord of wood cut & split.

----------


## Rick

I guess you did post that. Must be an age thing. If I could just remember what goes before memory. Hmmmm.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I guess you did post that. Must be an age thing. If I could just remember what goes before memory. Hmmmm.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MLBfwblps8

----------


## oldsoldier

> I guess you did post that. Must be an age thing. If I could just remember what goes before memory. Hmmmm.


LOL if you find out let me know!!!!

----------


## NCO

Watched awfully many episodes of Extreme Survival - Ray Mears, on you tube.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Picked up a Minor Surgical Kit very reasonably at my local Army Surplus Store. 3 Hemostats, scissors, scalpel and multiple blades, tweezers, probes, picks, suture kit, penlight, swabs and stuff... even a nice little straw section for a trache...hope I never need it... all in a nice OD canvas case where it won't get strewn all over the inside of the first aid kit. Added large and small Ace Bandages and wet supplies to the first-aid kit, again.
Oh, by the way, my surplus store sells the real 550 Paracord for $54.95 for 1000 foot spool. I don't know if that is good or not. My last buy was 300 feet for $14.95, but I don't comparison shop. My two surplus stores do a good job for me, so i stick with them. Just like I stick with my Gun Shop, even though he is not the cheapest... he gives me range time and an occasional price knock-down, and he always has practice ammunition... he has a contract with a local reloader. I can count on him in a pinch and I like to spend money locally.
Re-tasked a cell phone charger to fit a set of my FM walkie-talkies, and picked up some new Li-ion rechargable batteries for said devices. Batteries are not cheap, but better than the old Ni-Cad's that had started leaking. Plus, I have a couple of these cell chargers that can fit this task now. Finally, a use for some of these cell phone parts I have laying in the drawer. Wish I were smart enough to rewire the old cell phones into private walkie talkies all on a given frequency...anybody know how to do this? It sounds illegal, so if it is, don't tell me how to do it. 
Finally read "Alas, Babylon" by Pat Frank. Written in 1959, it is surprisingly up to date... about the pre and post Nuke strikes and confirmed Mutually Assured Destruction, but they didn't call it that in 1959. Book is slow up to Chapter 5 when the nukes start falling, then after that, it is a pretty good survival novel.
Began studying "Where There is no Doctor" (free download..do a search). There are several of these applicable free downloads available, including a companion text "Where There is no Dentist", but that one gave me the heebie-jeebies so I put it down until later.
Fattened up the larder just a little more. Wife says I need to finish a storage room in the basement for more food preps. She's coming around.
Started a little Preparedness Blog on Blogspot.... more as a reminder to myself to plan the work and work the plan.
Picked up 2 little Mace cans at the surplus store for the girls, but they know how to shoot better than me anyway. Might pick up a couple of the big Mace cans and mount them in various rooms in the house.

----------


## Rick

The big mace cans come in handy when neighbors and relatives overstay their welcome, which is about 20 minutes.

----------


## Ken

> The big mace cans come in handy when neighbors and relatives overstay their welcome, which is about 20 minutes.


Guess I won't be bugging out/in at your house......... :Innocent:

----------


## rebel

I have been making plant cordages to see what works.  It's pretty easy and some are surprisingly tough.  I've also tried my hand at knapping glass for arrowheads. It's a small arrowhead.  Here's a pic:

----------


## scabbyota

Got me a small 1200 watt generator for a back up my if my 5000 watt fails. Won't do what the 5000 does but would be better than nothing.

----------


## Sourdough

Hauled in 1/2 Ton (1,000 pounds) of food, and a load of straw for my friends, using the Ski-Doo and large sled.

----------


## Batch

> I have been making plant cordages to see what works.  It's pretty easy and some are surprisingly tough.  I've also tried my hand at knapping glass for arrowheads. It's a small arrowhead.  Here's a pic:



I tried napping glass and didn't have much luck. It kept spliting across the center. Any advice?

----------


## rebel

> I tried napping glass and didn't have much luck. It kept spliting across the center. Any advice?


It took me about six points without breaking one.  Canid and Crash would be more help than me on this.

----------


## crashdive123

I have not tried my hand a glass knapping yet.

Nice looking work Rebel.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Got me a "man purse" today, at the gun show. I think they used to be radio bags. (One like NCO was talking about, a while back.)

 I also picked up a bag of what Georga arms calls .44 Mag "Deer Slayers". They are 240 gr. JHP's loaded to 1350fps.

 The thing that I got excited about, was a knife. I call them little K-Bars.....It's the one like Ken found.(His dad's) It didn't have a sheath, but about a dozen tables later, I found a sheath, for it. I paid $15 for the knife, and $7 for the sheath.

----------


## rebel

> Got me a "man purse" today, at the gun show. I think they used to be radio bags. (One like NCO was taslking about, a while back.)
> 
>  I also picked up a bag of what Georga arms calls .44 Mag "Deer Slayers". They are 240 gr. JHP's loaded to 1350fps.
> 
>  The thing that I got excited about, was a knife. I call them little K-Bars.....It's the one like Ken found.(His dad's) It didn't have a sheath, but about a dozen tables later, I found a sheath, for it. I paid $15 for the knife, and $7 for the sheath.


I use a "murse" (Man-purse) for my stuff.  I could walk out and survive with the murse.  The murse: H&K USP .40, 37 HMF's, cash, cards, phone and survival crap.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I found the thread.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...rry#post163110

 I guess they were gas mask bags. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Got me a "man purse" today, at the gun show.





> I use a "murse" (Man-purse) for my stuff.


Hey Guys?  If we ever go out for a beer, please leave your pocketbooks home.  Okay?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey Guys?  If we ever go out for a beer, please leave your pocketbooks home.  Okay?


 Mine is for in the woods, silly.
Wear it out for a beer? Oh, heavens no! I don't have any shoes to go with it, yet! LOL :Blushing:

----------


## rebel

Here's mine: http://www.luggageworksonline.com/br...135-5-11-51-44

It goes well with the pumps (shotgun that is).

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here's mine: http://www.luggageworksonline.com/br...135-5-11-51-44
> 
> *It goes well with the pumps (shotgun that is).*


 Now that's funny!  :Smash:  LOL

----------


## hunter63

> Got me a "man purse" today, at the gun show. I think they used to be radio bags. (One like NCO was talking about, a while back.)


Just tell everybody it a "Possibles bag", you know, mountain man stuff.
(helps if you have a beard)

----------


## hunter63

Well, today was get everything ready for winter day.
Cleaned out the wood stove in the garage/shop, haven't need it it yet this year.
Fired it up, then on to the snow blowers (2).
New plugs, fresh gas, fired them up.....good to go.
Next was the gen-set, haven't have it running yet this year.
Changed oil, plug, fresh gas and away it goes.
Shut down outside water supplys, got shovles out.

Relaxed in front of the wood stove with a cold one.
I'm ready...............

----------


## Batch

Sjj, do you have links to those ebooks?

----------


## klkak

Last Thursday I put away my summer survival gear and got out my winter survival gear, inventoried it and got it ready for use.

----------


## Old GI

Finally, I have a real preparation to announce.  A week ago last Saturday, we had an unexpected appearance here at the ranch.  Mrs GI thought she saw a big face through the door on the front porch.  It was a black brindle English Mastiff (I can say now, something i wanted since moving out to the prairie).  We put signes around the area and called neighbors that we had numbers for.  No claims.  Soooooooo, we went from Foster parents to adoptive parents at some time this weekend.

Baron is trained to simple commands, house broken and VERY PROTECTIVE.  He fills the gap in our security (not to mention out hearts). :Smile: 

Oh, he's about 27" at his shoulder and 80 pounds (for now)

Photo to follow when I figure that out.

----------


## rebel

> Finally, I have a real preparation to announce.  A week ago last Saturday, we had an unexpected appearance here at the ranch.  Mrs GI thought she saw a big face through the door on the front porch.  It was a black brindle English Mastiff (I can say now, something i wanted since moving out to the prairie).  We put signes around the area and called neighbors that we had numbers for.  No claims.  Soooooooo, we went from Foster parents to adoptive parents at some time this weekend.
> 
> Baron is trained to simple commands, house broken and VERY PROTECTIVE.  He fills the gap in our security (not to mention out hearts).
> 
> Oh, he's about 27" at his shoulder and 80 pounds (for now)
> 
> Photo to follow when I figure that out.


I hope you and the pooch the best.

----------


## klkak

> Yep - the vehicle is loaded with a lot more cold weather geat (the bulky stuff


Where are you at?

----------


## Pal334

> Finally, I have a real preparation to announce.  A week ago last Saturday, we had an unexpected appearance here at the ranch.  Mrs GI thought she saw a big face through the door on the front porch.  It was a black brindle English Mastiff (I can say now, something i wanted since moving out to the prairie).  We put signes around the area and called neighbors that we had numbers for.  No claims.  Soooooooo, we went from Foster parents to adoptive parents at some time this weekend.
> 
> Baron is trained to simple commands, house broken and VERY PROTECTIVE.  He fills the gap in our security (not to mention out hearts).
> 
> *Oh, he's about 27" at his shoulder and 80 pounds (for now)*
> 
> Photo to follow when I figure that out.


Still a puppy. I would love one, I think the best I will be able to do is a bull mastiff "relatively" smaller than an English.   A most excellent addition to your home defense

----------


## oldsoldier

had a couple of hours to kill today. Bakery was running late loading my truck so I went to the local surplus store and picked up a couple pair of military issue boots ( new) for $19 a pair, and 6 more wool blankets for $14 each.

----------


## Rick

Dogs make good early warning systems but little else in terms of security.

----------


## Old GI

Baron just went for a check-up.  He's 96.5 lbs and about one year old.  Oh, and he's a Mama's Boy! :Smile:

----------


## Batch

Messed up and didn't reserve camping at the place my kids wanted to go with my sisters kids. So now we are camping on Tory Island at Slim's Fish Camp Saturday night. This is on Lake Okeechobee's East side. Used to hunt gators from there and the maiden cane is all over the place. So, I am going to cop me some maiden cane and make a water filter out of that. Then I am on the lake with the kids all day Sunday.

Oh, yeah... That maiden cane is filled up with hog. So, I'll be toting the Benelli... :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Have a good time.

----------


## oldsoldier

Been busy so ( shame on me) haven't really done much prepping because of holidays. Other than the stuff I got for christmas. I just ordered a pack of the thompson survival snares from amazon, to add to my gear I've never used them but have read they are decent. For $25.00 a dozen I hope i made a good investment. Anybody here that's used them or know anything about them?

----------


## rwc1969

Found out that a cheapo magnesium firestarter and johnny on the spot bowdrill are not very user friendly. 

Found out a lighter is.

Got together a BOB, two BOBS actually. Mini BOB for the car and Big BOB for the house. 

Experimented with several new types of tinder and lightened my big BOB by 10-15 lbs.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Gave a copy of JW Rawles "How to Survive the End of the World as We Know It" to sister and introduced the "prepping" topics slowly. Got her new 5.5KW Generator (she bought it, I just took it out of the vehicle and set it up) out of the box and ready to go and explained the "extension cords and power strips" were just temporary until we can get a good Gen Transfer Switch (available at Lowes) installed at her place. Only problem is that it is a "pull-cord" and not electric stsart, which might be a problem for sister. Talked about the multi-fuel carburetors available for it, for the future. It was a good Christmas that saw firearms as well as ammunition given to members of the immediate household. Took daughter to the range for some handgun instruction yesterday, will take son today for rifle sighting-in. Gotta start buying ammunition from "Cheaper than Dirt" website. Read-up on different simple antibiotic therapies for common maladies and made a list of antibiotics to slowly acquire and keep in inventory. Went through the First Aid Kits again for familiarity, and found my bandage scissors in my sons room... replaced in kit. Looking for scalpel blades and suture materials locally... with limited success. More reading on meat-rabbits... not quite ready to take that plunge yet, but working up to it. Eyed some downed trees near the house for potential free firewood (I'll save those for later). Oh, and got one of those nifty hand-crank lanterns for Christmas too. Making a new whole wheat bread recipe today since I am off work until next week. Whew.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Electricity is back and a new storm pointed this way. I replenished the gasoline I used, restocked wood inside the garage, quick routine of the generator and made sure the area around the house is secure. I didn't need to dive into any stuff stashed, just replaced what we always keep on hand, like topping off the car, Jeep, ATV and chain saw mix I have used, had to touch up the chain and double check on extra bar oil. I didn't use any materials except the normal, everyday stuff we keep. Bring on the snow!

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like the weather that we're going to get tomorrow is going to work it's way up the east coast.  Y'all stay safe.

----------


## neondog

This week I joined up here, read all the stickies in the General Survival / General Survival Discussions section start to finish. Thanked my lucky stars that ya'll aren't to fussy about proper spelling and bought 200 feet of 550 para-cord. I'll be adding that to my CERT bag for now and start collecting stuff for my personal BOB next week.

----------


## rwc1969

Lightened my BOB by another 10 lbs. I realized that lugging a 75 lb. pack, .22 rifle and already being weighted down with winter clothes was not something I want to do.

----------


## rwc1969

Ya, we've had snow on the ground for well over a week now and pretty cold. I'ts been in the teens and 20's in the day and last night it got down to 6 F.

Rain melted the snow on christmas and it returned the next day. It's been snowing on and off since and we have about 3 or 4 inches.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I went to a gun show yesterday, and I didn't by any guns or ammo. What I did bring home, is my first wool blanket. It's mil-surp, but believe it or not, it doesn't really stink. 

(Why is it, that almost all military surplus smells like that?)

----------


## Winnie

> I went to a gun show yesterday, and I didn't by any guns or ammo. What I did bring home, is my first wool blanket. It's mil-surp, but believe it or not, it doesn't really stink. 
> 
> (Why is it, that almost all military surplus smells like that?)


Generally because a Soldier who hasn't washed for a week has slept in it :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Rode hard and put away wet would be my guess.

----------


## Batch

I ground my first meat. i got a 150 quart cooler filled with deer and hog. I usually pay around $50 a deer or hog for processing. I bought a LEMs stainless steel grinder. I am going to try and grind up some gator, hog , and deer I have in my freezer. I also want to make some sausage. 

I also bought a dehydrator. I want to make some jerky. Anyone got any advice?

----------


## crashdive123

> I ground my first meat. i got a 150 quart cooler filled with deer and hog. I usually pay around $50 a deer or hog for processing. I bought a LEMs stainless steel grinder. I am going to try and grind up some gator, hog , and deer I have in my freezer. I also want to make some sausage. 
> 
> I also bought a dehydrator. I want to make some jerky. *Anyone got any advice?*


Make enough for everybody. :Innocent:

----------


## rwc1969

A friend lent me this book http://www.amazon.com/Sausage-Making...811716937#noop He swore by it for jerky and sausage making. If anything it's a good read.

----------


## oldsoldier

Added 12 thompson snares to my gear they just arrived today amazon had them 12 for $26.00 they seem pretty good I'll let you all know when I test em out how they work.

----------


## Rick

What kind of dehydrator did you purchase?

----------


## Swamprat1958

Took 8lbs of beef rump roast and made jerky.  Sharpened my new Wetterlings 19" and waterproofed my new Australian Rucksack.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

FINALLY filled a "weak gap" in my preps. Finally broke down and bought tjhe  Red Cross First Aid book. I know, I know, It's about time.

----------


## oldsoldier

Built a "mini" survival kit, It's in a zippered black nylon bag that's about 4" thick by 10" tall by 14" wide. Inside is.
3 space blankets
2 disposible poncho's
1 esbit stove
 2 light sticks
 mini/pocket first aid kit
 compass
 multi tool
 2 mini aluminum loaf pans
 water purification tablets
 magnesium fire stick
 mini kellight
 3 "yoyo" fishing reels
 box of hooks, weights.swivels, "crappie" jigs
 100' of 12 lb test fishing line
 25' paracord
 3 thompson survival snares
 whistle/match case combo
 signal mirror
 bic lighter
 lifeboat matches
 waterproof notebook and pen
 small folding knife
 p38 can opener
 pill bottle of petroleum jelly /cotton ball fire starters
 pocket first aid manual
 pocket survival guide
plastic trash bags (2)
deck of survival playing cards

 I plan on adding a blast match and some tinder cubes in the next couple of days. Kit fits perfect in the storage compartment in wife's jeep. weighs about 4-5 pounds and should be a good addition to her new BOB when it's finished.

I forgot I also added a small sewing kit as well.

----------


## Winnie

I ordered a dehydrator and vacuum sealer, Batteries were on offer at the supermarket so got a few extras. Forgot to buy spare fuel tabs for the Esbit(bad, very bad)
Checked use by dates on stuff in my BOB and I've also started to rotate some stock in the store.

----------


## Batch

> What kind of dehydrator did you purchase?



Open Country GardenMaster 1000 Watt

----------


## Rick

Batch - Get a copy of Mary Bell's Complete Dehydrator Cookbook. It's pretty cheap and it's just loaded with great recipes and information. It's sort of my go to bible on dehydrating. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0688130240/?tag=arcapubl-20

You'll love your fruit roll sheet. It should work for any liquid like spaghetti sauce. Great for spaghetti in the back woods!

----------


## Batch

You know I have a couple of those vacuum sealers and I can't get any to work consistently. Sometimes it would vac and seal fine and other times it just makes friggen noise. 

A real slow way to package a couple of hundred pounds of meat...

I've also tried the Ziplock vac bags and vac and still doesn't work right consistently.

----------


## Batch

> Batch - Get a copy of Mary Bell's Complete Dehydrator Cookbook. It's pretty cheap and it's just loaded with great recipes and information. It's sort of my go to bible on dehydrating. 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0688130240/?tag=arcapubl-20
> 
> You'll love your fruit roll sheet. It should work for any liquid like spaghetti sauce. Great for spaghetti in the back woods!


Thanks Rick. Will do.

Spaghetti and chili are two of the the things I want to try. I also am going to get the Jetboil Java kit to take to work and reconstitute my lunch.

----------


## Rick

Brown bagging a survival lunch? I love it!

----------


## Rick

This one isn't me. This one was my wife. She applied for her life time carry permit today. Woo Hoo!

----------


## Camp10

> This one isn't me. This one was my wife. She applied for her life time carry permit today. Woo Hoo!


They have a lifetime permit in IN?  Nice!  I have to renew mine every 6 years (I think) and they dont remind me it is up to me to remember.  I let it expire once (oops) and I had to start the whole process over.  It cost me $90 and 3 months to get it back.

----------


## Rick

Yes. It's $125 for a lifetime permit. Personally, I think that's a heck of a deal. You can get a 4 year permit if you wish and renew every 4 years but it's $40. 

You pay $50 up front. Answer the typical questions. 
Have you ever murdered anyone?
Are you now or have you ever been a serial killer?
that kind of stuff. 
Get your paw prints taken. 
The local Jondarmes do a check on you then call in you 48 or so hours. You pick up your forms and send it along with a money order for $75 to the state. They do a check on you and send you your license. Easy peasy in Indiana.

----------


## Camp10

> Yes. It's $125 for a lifetime permit. Personally, I think that's a heck of a deal. You can get a 4 year permit if you wish and renew every 4 years but it's $40. 
> 
> You pay $50 up front. Answer the typical questions. 
> Have you ever murdered anyone?
> Are you now or have you ever been a serial killer?
> that kind of stuff. 
> Get your paw prints taken. 
> The local Jondarmes do a check on you then call in you 48 or so hours. You pick up your forms and send it along with a money order for $75 to the state. They do a check on you and send you your license. Easy peasy in Indiana.


That's pretty good!  Good for your wife!! Was the ordeal with the new neighbors the decision maker for her?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> This one isn't me. This one was my wife. She applied for her life time carry permit today. Woo Hoo!


 Good for her!!!
In NC., we have to renew every 5 years....I think it is. I haven't had mine long enough to have to renew it yet, but I'm told that they send you the stuff, and you just fill out the form and send them more money. :Sneaky2: 

(I guess they run another background check.)

----------


## Rick

Actually she had mentioned it a couple of weeks ago. I almost fell over. Then, when everything went down the other night I said what would you have done if....Fill in the blank. She was off this afternoon and I said, "shall we go get that permit?" and she said sure. I've been married 35 years and she still surprises me.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I've been married 35 years and she still surprises me.


Or you could say that you have been married for 35 years, and you still don't have a clue. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Yes I could!

----------


## oldsoldier

Added another "gadget" to my gear. A Rothco Solar charger for cellulae phones.bIt comes in a zippered pack about the size of 2 packs of cigaarettes. It has the adapters for all major types of cell phones. You can carry it in your BOB or even in your pack when camping/hiking. It was a little on the expensive side at $50 but if you have an emergency on the trail or where ever and your cell battery is low/dead you can fully recharge it in a couple of hours or use the fast charge pack in a few minutes.  All in all a neat and hopefully useful little "gadget"

----------


## Rick

I picked up a pair of Becker Neckers today, a Kershaw Scallion in Pink for my wife and a Scallion in Black for me. Those rascals open fast!

----------


## rwc1969

I ate squirrel guts. It was offal. Offal good that is. LOL!

----------


## Stony

nothing!
ecxept work, earn money to buy another fishing boat.

----------


## rebel

A new battery for the MF (Massey-Ferguson).  A 20 ft conex for storage in the woods.

----------


## Trabitha

Received my new pack...and tried it on?  Does that count?

----------


## TucsonMax

Got enough PVC, adapters, splitters, hoses, funnels and misc assorted stuff to capture all of the water from my gutters and reroute it anywhere.  FYI: We got a grand total of 6 inches of rain in 2009.

----------


## crashdive123

> Got enough PVC, adapters, splitters, hoses, funnels and misc assorted stuff to capture all of the water from my gutters and reroute it anywhere.  FYI: *We got a grand total of 6 inches of rain in 2009*.


Not sure how big your house is, but you can use this formula

SQ Ft of Roof X .6 = Gallons of Water

So, if you have a 2000 SQ FT roof that was 7,200 gallons of water available to be collected from that six inches of rain.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I learned that one the hard way. You know how fast 7200 gallons can fill up a couple of 50 gallon barrels? About that fast!

----------


## aflineman

I went camping in the snow with the Boy Scouts during their annual Klondike Campout. My winter gear still works to keep me warm and dry. I did figure out real quick that it was to warm for my Carharts colder weather stuff. Sweating in the winter is NOT a good thing. My layered Gortex stuff works well though.

*Not a lot of snow, but enough to enjoy.*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*We ate very well.*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like you and the scouts had a good time.

----------


## oldsoldier

bought a couple of midland 40 channel hand held C.B's to add to my commo gear.

----------


## Rick

I assume you bought the 75-822? If so, the Cobra PMRSM Speaker Mic works very well with it. I just ordered one from WestCoastMall.net for mine. Mic and shipping were $32.48. It will accept an ear bud. It plugs right into the handpiece.

http://www.westcoastmall.net/cobra-p...os-p-3176.html

If you want more stealth, there are tons of throat mics available.

----------


## Pal334

Rick and / or OS:  Can you give a thumb nail description / explaination of why you chose a handheld CB/ specifically this model.  How easy is it to setup and use, and anything else you think may be informative to a CB novice (me).  Thank you

Cost is not what I am thinking as a selection criteria (my wife will be the unwitting financier  :Smile: . I would be looking for quality.

----------


## Rick

I wanted something that I could take to the field with me. I'm not in the Noatak Wilderness so radio reception is generally not that difficult. Although some terrain could give me a problem. Not only did I want to be able to call for help but having a NOAA radio with me could also keep me out of trouble. 

I'm also 250 miles from where we were born and raised and it's darn inconvenient to be on the interstate and run up on a long line of traffic and not know what is going on or which lane I need to be in because of a wreck or construction ahead of us. 

And I wanted something at home just in case. 

Weighing all those requirements I found the Midland 75-822. It comes with an adapter that let's me use it in the car and an adapter that allows rechargeable batteries so I can take it to the field with me. And it has an NOAA channel to keep up on the weather. 

You'll want an external antenna for it if you use it in your car just for the added distance but using the rubber ducky antenna will net you any radio around you and you can expect it to get out a few miles anyway depending on terrain. I figured there's a lot of folks on CB so I should be able to raise someone. 

I have a holster for the radio just to make it easy to carry with my pack and I picked up a remote mic just so I don't have to take it out of the holster if I need to use it. 

Here's the Midland 75-822: 

http://salestores.com/mi75mi40cbwi.html

I'm now looking at a Yaesu VX-6R Ham radio as my final resolve. It's waterproof and it operates at ranges well beyond a CB (unless you're running a hot amp and biggy antennas). Here's the Yaesu. 

http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/ht/0666.html

----------


## Pal334

The price seems ok a little steep, but I am willing to pay for quality. It would seem that if I am going to pursue a radio, the Yaesu might be the direction for me. Do you have an additional set for the better half?  It would seem to be a good solution to keeping in touch if the  solid waste hits the oscilator in most cases.

----------


## oldsoldier

> I assume you bought the 75-822? If so, the Cobra PMRSM Speaker Mic works very well with it. I just ordered one from WestCoastMall.net for mine. Mic and shipping were $32.48. It will accept an ear bud. It plugs right into the handpiece.


 No actually i bought the midland model # 75-785 It is about the size of a handheld scanner. ( about a third smaller than the one you mentioned). It has a automatic noise limiter, high/low power switch (low power = less transmit power/distance, but + battery power time) It works off of 9 AA batteries or 12 volt power cord. has 7 watt input power and 4 watts transmit power ( same as standard cb radios. Pilot truck stops currently have them on sale for $50.00 each. IMO a good price for the quality of the unit.

----------


## Rick

Pal - I only have the one but had looked that site up I posted just yesterday thinking a second CB might be necessary for the reasons you mention. The Yaesu would be to keep in touch with the world if we had to. I do have 4 GMRS radios that we use for short range communication. 

OS - I had to look it up. I didn't know that model. I hate to tell you but.....

http://www.amazon.com/Midland-75-785-Handheld-CB-Radio/dp/B00005Q4ZV/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A2YLYLTN75J8LR&s=electronics&  qid=1264895555&sr=1-1

----------


## oldsoldier

> OS - I had to look it up. I didn't know that model. I hate to tell you but.....


Yeah looks like after shipping I paid an extra $10.00 each... Oh well that's the breaks I guess :Blushing:

----------


## Pal334

I have used the GMRS in the sandbox for "intra squad" comms. When they worked, they were a good "work around". However, they were not GI proof and soon were just beat to death. I guess if you are able to be reasonably careful, they will work.

----------


## TucsonMax

> Not sure how big your house is, but you can use this formula
> 
> SQ Ft of Roof X .6 = Gallons of Water
> 
> So, if you have a 2000 SQ FT roof that was 7,200 gallons of water available to be collected from that six inches of rain.


Thanks Crash, very helpful and interesting... now I may need more gutters.  (They build homes w/ very few gutters down here.)

----------


## Rick

> However, they were not GI proof and soon were just beat to death.


I think that will be true regardless of the radio you purchase. Civilian and GI radios are a world apart. Uncle Sam knows you guys drag your knuckles so they make stuff monkey proof.      :m107:   :Osama:

----------


## crashdive123

Picked up two sacks of gold coins today for a pretty good price.  Each sack was 12 ounces.  Bragg would be so proud of me.

----------


## crashdive123

I was a little suspect of the quality of the coins, but when I got home and did a thorough check - yep - 100% milk chocolate.  I done good!

----------


## Trabitha

Grabbed me a couple of skeeter nets, a good snake bite kit (lots of rattlesnakes out here), and some new waterproof matches!   :Cool2:

----------


## Old GI

Stated in another thread, got my MEC 600 Jr in 410.  Can't wait to get it started and get back into pistol calibers.

----------


## doug1980

Well lets see.....I bought 6 packages of infant diapers, an odor eater diaper pail, a glider rocker, a few more bottles and some baby clothes.  Also packed two overnight bags and put them in the Jeep.  Can anyone guess what I'm preparing for?   :Smile:

----------


## Trabitha

How exciting!!!!  :Big Grin:  
Congrats, Doug!!!  Best of luck to you and your new family!  :Wink:

----------


## crashdive123

> Can anyone guess what I'm preparing for?


Your last few nights of a good sleep for a couple of years?

Congrats Doug.  When's the due date?

----------


## Rick

And 19 years from now it will be.....

Well lets see.....I bought 6 books, a parking permit, a cafeteria pass, a laptop and a prepaid Visa card. Also carted two humongous suitcases out to the Jeep (the same one I've been driving for 19 years, by the way). Can anyone guess what I'm preparing for?

----------


## welderguy

OH I know Rick , your fixing to go hide your car in a parking lot , walk to a cafeteria, to get on line and buy things your wife wouldn't approve of if she saw the charges on the regular credit card, and the suitcases are in case she finds out any ways and you have to flee for your life.... well did I get close P.S. the books are a cover up so she thinks your going to the library

----------


## doug1980

> Your last few nights of a good sleep for a couple of years?
> 
> Congrats Doug.  When's the due date?


Yeah I thought I had been through all this for the last time, 11 years ago.  Oh well.  Due date is April 18

----------


## welderguy

I finally got a cold steel kukri ordered ( thinking of ordering the special forces shovel next but not sure yet), and picked up a few more of the magnesium fire starters from Harbor freight.

----------


## Rick

I finally, finally, got my wife to a pistol range. Finally. Hell must be much colder for the effort but she did really well. 

I started her out on a box of 22 subsonics through my Single Six. She didn't do too bad but was a little erratic. Mind you, this is the first time in her life she has ever shot any type of weapon. After that box we moved up to 22LR, at 20 feet, she placed every single shot in the chest area except one. The loner as in the left shoulder. 

We stopped by the gun case and let her handle a S&W 642 in 38 SPL., which she liked. Zoweeee. I must be livin' right. 

I plan to step her up a little at a time. Next trip will be .22LR and 22 Mag. And then we'll get her into the .38 SPL. 

This is really an important piece of my planning and even its starting to come together. Don't give up folks. If you have a significant other that just refuses to handle a weapon just keep talking about it from time to time. Keep the information in front of them and, if you can get them to a range, start with something small that isn't noisy and no recoil. That's why I went with the subsonic .22 as a first effort. No need to scare them the first time.

----------


## Camp10

Now when she says "Rick, take out the trash" you had better move!!  Good for her!!

----------


## Rick

Oh, hardy har har. I'll have you know she already had me trained. So there.

----------


## welderguy

Picked up a 400 watt power inverter, first aid supplies, and two more hurricane lamps.

----------


## rwc1969

I had to take phys ed for my degree. So, I started working out again. I had no idea just how bad outta shape I am, upper body and endurance wise.

When i was 15 i could do push ups non stop and never tire. I sometimes did over 1000 a day, 300 or so at a time. Now, I'm barely able to pull off ten without getting winded. Just 2 or 3 years ago i could jog non stop for a few miles. I'd be tuckered, but I could do it. 

Now, after having two surgeries that laid me up a bit and being unemployed I must have let myself go without realizing it. I can hardly jog a mile without almost turning blue and feeling like my hearts gonna burst. It's embarrasing to admit, but something I now know I need to work on. And I think it's a big part of being prepared.

----------


## Rick

> I sometimes did over 1000 a day


That, sir, that is just wrong.

----------


## aflineman

Moved my garden plot to a different spot. Last year it got to much noon sun, and only the tomatoes did well. We shall see how this spot does, later in the year.

----------


## Durtyoleman

Bought some seeds. Tobacco,veggies and greens. And a corn wheat grinder.
(coffee beans next on grow list)
D.O.M.

----------


## mcgyver

Oh, just used my high tech wood splitter to split and stack another cord.
Keeps me warm in more ways than one.

----------


## Boker

I bought 2 more 20 Gallon jugs of propane off of craigslist for about 60% of new.

----------


## oldsoldier

Ordered a 3 month supply for two people of mountian house dehyds in the #10 cans (20+ year shelf life) bought another 1,000 rounds of .22 ammo and 200 rounds of 30.06 ammo. I've been a little lazy on my preps lately so time to play catch up.

----------


## NCO

Tech preparing. For the possible Microsoft collapse, or something...
So, I finally gave up with Microsoft operating systems on all computers. Running on Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" now... Finally free!

----------


## Rick

Microsoft collapse. Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are. That's probably what the Mayans were trying to warn us about. 2012 is the year Microsoft implodes. Too funny.

----------


## NCO

I was hoping that would amuse someone... :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Rick is easily amused. :Innocent:

----------


## NCO

"Hullulla on halvat huvit."
-anon

 :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

> "Hullulla on halvat huvit."
> -anon


Cheap - yes, but crazy?

----------


## Rick

I'm not suffering from insanity, I'm enjoying every minute of it.

----------


## NCO

Just a figure of speech... hullu=crazy/funny/weird/*simple*/etc.

----------


## welderguy

Ive done a lot of lists and organizing files and more lists, I now have a check list for dang near everything up to and including a check list for my check list. Im reallllllly board.

----------


## Rick

He also practiced his soft falls and his medical training. Oh, and groaning.

----------


## welderguy

Rick your slipping up you forgot ranting too

----------


## Rick

.....and ranting.

----------


## linkmissing

canned some butter, dehydrated blackberries, grapefruit, peas, carrots, bought some lamp wicks, another mag firestarter

----------


## Winnie

> canned some butter, dehydrated blackberries, grapefruit, peas, carrots, bought some lamp wicks, another mag firestarter


How do you can butter? I've heard of this before, but not how to do it. Can you expalian please? :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Picked up six (6) 3 liter jugs for water, an 81mm ammo can for ammo storage and a NIB GI multi fuel stove with pots, tools and fuel bottle.

----------


## Pal334

> How do you can butter? I've heard of this before, but not how to do it. Can you expalian please?


THis site was posted previously (when I don't recall) . It shows canned butter.

http://www.internet-grocer.net/butter.htm

----------


## Batch

> How do you can butter? I've heard of this before, but not how to do it. Can you expalian please?



I think you can the butter after it has been drawn or clarified. You basically cook it until it boils getting rid of some water and also solids will separate and either sink to the bottom or be filtered out. You can go even further and you'll end up with ghee. If you can butter it will last a long time. But, if you take it to ghee it should keep even longer or under less than ideal conditions. Some people make ghee for a trail butter and just carry it in containers in their pack.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...and_drawn.html

----------


## Rick

And have the canned Red Feather butter and it's just fine. Tastes like butter.

----------


## Trabitha

Got my first knife!  Nothing really big or fancy, but it works for what I will need it to work for!  Beats the heck out of a pocket knife.  I always pinch myself with those darn things!

----------


## welderguy

> Got my first knife!  Nothing really big or fancy, but it works for what I will need it to work for!  Beats the heck out of a pocket knife.  I always pinch myself with those darn things!


Welcome to the wonderful would of KNIVES its a bad sickness once you start buying them you keep buying them. just remember to keep it sharp always.

----------


## Trabitha

> Welcome to the wonderful would of KNIVES its a bad sickness once you start buying them you keep buying them. just remember to keep it sharp always.


That's what my husband tells me.  He still has his knife that he was issued when he was in the military...and the damn thing is so sharp I'm worried about touching it!  LOL!  
We just got a really great pocket sized sharpener the other day too.  It will not only work on the knives, but it has an attachment that can be used to sharpen the saw part of my Gerber Axe while we're out and about.  
That should come in handy.  :Wink:

----------


## crashdive123

Well????  What knife did you get, and where are the pictures? :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Trabitha

Guess that's kind of important!  LOL!!  It's just a little Buck Ridge Hunting/skinning knife.   :Big Grin: 
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c179/Trabby/881g.jpg

----------


## crashdive123

Nice looking knife.

----------


## Batch

> That's what my husband tells me.  He still has his knife that he was issued when he was in the military...and the damn thing is so sharp I'm worried about touching it!  LOL!  
> We just got a really great pocket sized sharpener the other day too.  It will not only work on the knives, *but it has an attachment that can be used to sharpen the saw part of my Gerber Axe while we're out and about.* 
> That should come in handy.



Your Gerber Axe has a saw on it?

----------


## crashdive123

> Your Gerber Axe has a saw on it?


Probably one of these.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

Trabitha , I like the scales on the knife , Nice looking knife all around.

----------


## Rick

Very nice looking knife. Congrats!!

Hi, I'm Trabitha. I'm a knifeaholic.
(everyone in unison) Hi Trabitha...

----------


## Trabitha

> Probably one of these.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Yep!!  That's my axe!  LOVE it too.  It's not too heavy, and only takes up the same amount of space as a normal axe...but I have the saw for things that I can't chop.  It was a GREAT investment.  

It's really balanced, Welderguy.  I think that's what I like about it best.  I'm a housewife...I needed to have something that was similar to what I use in the kitchen, because honestly that's all I'm used to at this point.  I'm sure that as I get used to handling a knife outside of cooking I will branch out to more things.  This one has a nice weight, great balance, and has the blunt top, just in case I need to push with my thumb.  I figure I can use it for a lot outside of the house.  :Wink:  

Ha-ha, Rick!  I hope not!  I don't think I can afford ANOTHER hobby that has the potential of getting expensive! LOL!

----------


## Batch

I have the same axe with a slightly different saw. 

I beat the hell out of that axe. Batoning and chopping my way through all different types of wood all the time and I haven't even put a lasting ding in the handle. 

I saw the combo with the knife. But, I never saw the saw. Pun unintended.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

> Very nice looking knife. Congrats!!
> 
> Hi, I'm Trabitha. I'm a knifeaholic.
> (everyone in unison) Hi Trabitha...


Hi Tabitha. LOL

It is useless to resist...  :Online2long:

----------


## Trabitha

> I have the same axe with a slightly different saw. 
> 
> I beat the hell out of that axe. Batoning and chopping my way through all different types of wood all the time and I haven't even put a lasting ding in the handle. 
> 
> I saw the combo with the knife. But, I never saw the saw. Pun unintended.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Very cool!  I was going to have the same combo...but my issue is weight.  I'm not a big person, my husband has been injured for quite a while and can't carry TOO much weight, and my son is only 11.  My compromise was that everything in my pack MUST have more than one duty.  I've even cut out the military style shovel and plan to order that trowel on Ricks site.  (VERY cool trowel, Rick!)
If I can't do more than one thing with it, I have to keep looking.  I save space and money this way though, so the time i put in on my search isn't too bad.

----------


## Batch

The buck saw is home made out of oak dowel. But, I would just put the blade (shortened down) in my pack. I had a folding saw and the blade broke last weekend. So, while I decide what to get next I made this thing. It cuts very well. Much better than my folding saw. 

Anyway, if I can find a place to buy just the saw for the back of my axe I will. Good combo!

----------


## huntermj

> Probably one of these.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Um... does the saw fit in the axe handle?
If it does...well thats too much to resist....i mean that would be too perfect...i mean i would have to have it...

----------


## Trabitha

> Um... does the saw fit in the axe handle?
> If it does...well thats too much to resist....i mean that would be too perfect...i mean i would hafer to have it...


Yep!  It tucks snugly up into the handle and stays there quite well.  I love it!  It's not that pricy either.  I got it cheeper at a sporting goods store than at the Gerber site. It only cost me like 30.00.

----------


## crashdive123

It does.  They also make a version where a fixed blade knife fits in the handle.

----------


## Batch

> Yep!  It tucks snugly up into the handle and stays there quite well.  I love it!  It's not that pricy either.  I got it cheeper at a sporting goods store than at the Gerber site. It only cost me like 30.00.


Hell, I think I paid that for the axe alone. Doesn't look like the saw would fit in my axe though.

----------


## Trabitha

It probably won't.  This is the same axe as you have, but the handle is different.  It's a bit wider...not by a lot though.  If you look at the handle of the saw, it has a silver dot on it.  There is a really strong magnet that keeps it in the axe really snug.  I think I got the price I got because I got it off season and from a small little mom and pop place.  I really lucked out on that price.  worth the purchase in my opinion...

----------


## huntermj

well that there is evidence of people thinking. it does happen once in awhile.
I like gerber and i like the design.
OMG i cant stand it, Thats so cool.
Time to go shopping. :Thumbup:

----------


## crashdive123

Amazon has them for a pretty good price.  http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-22-4142.../dp/B000C0RKYM

----------


## crashdive123

If you want something smaller........ http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-22-4947.../dp/B000K6HCKU

----------


## huntermj

Thank you for the link crash.
i ordered and its on the way.
I hadnt seen this before and think its the bee's knees.  LOL
cant wait to get it.
ill make a review video and post it, if i dont move the file to an undisclosed location on my computer. I swear its here somewhere.

----------


## huntermj

> If you want something smaller........ http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-22-4947.../dp/B000K6HCKU


Who wants something smaller?

----------


## crashdive123

> Who wants something smaller?


They might.




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## huntermj

> They might.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 
I have to wonder about the photo achive of a person who has this picture at the ready. How much midget "stuff" do you have?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I have to wonder about the photo achive of a person who has this picture at the ready. How much midget "stuff" do you have?


 It's a family picture, that Ken sent him. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## crashdive123

> I have to wonder about the photo achive of a person who has this picture at the ready. How much midget "stuff" do you have?


You should see the wrestlers. :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

A couple of weeks ago Rick posted a link ( I couldn't find the post) about the yaseau VX-6R handheld radio. I picked one up at the local ham shop. Guy was is a good mood and let me have it for $229.00 tax included. Man it's tiny the radio minus the antenna is not much bigger than a pack of cigarettes. seems like a nice unit. Am currently reading the manual with it. (106 pages) I'll post a review when I get done checking it all out.

----------


## Stony

as answer to the original question fo this thread:
NOTHING!

----------


## Rick

I have a couple of white gas lanterns and decided I'd rather have something that's propane for the house. So I picked up a couple of propane lanterns and a Deitz lantern on eBay for $9.99 plus $17 shipping. One of the propane lanterns is missing the heat shield and the tank stand but I ordered both for $15 including shipping. So, for less than $35 I wound up with a couple of propane lanterns and a deitz lantern. All I did was clean them up and add new wicks and some fuel. I think I'll pick up one of those 30 inch propane trees so I can hook a lantern directly to a 20lb tank. Those rascals throw out some heat, too!

Before....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And after...I'm waiting for the parts to come in for the second propane lantern so I don't blow the house up. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice finds.

----------


## Rick

I know there are some Deitz lovers on here and I don't mean to disparage them but this little guy (I think it's a 20) is made cheaper than a Toyota. It's made of super thin tin. House flashing is thicker. If it's out of adjustment you just bend it a bit and everything seems to work. The older ones must be better quality. If you look at the one picture you can see the Made in China label on the bottom.

----------


## welderguy

Ive got a few old Deitz lanterns and there pretty solid. have no experiance with any of the new stuff of theres.

----------


## welderguy

> It's a family picture, that Ken sent him. LOL


I cant beleive I missed that picture, but Im just curious How are the two midgets standing next to him.

----------


## Rick

I have my grandfathers old lantern. I've used it a time or two heading out to the outhouse. It's bomb proof. Made in Kentucky.

----------


## crashdive123

Wally's even sells Deitz looking lanterns that are made of plastic.

----------


## welderguy

> Wally's even sells Deitz looking lanterns that are made of plastic.


Plastic Lanterns? what the heck wouldnt that melt?

----------


## crashdive123

I haven't tried one.  I guess I will - they're under $6 I think.

----------


## welderguy

> I haven't tried one.  I guess I will - they're under $6 I think.


I will put that on my list too. Im curious now.

----------


## Stargazer

@ Rick,,The newer Dietz lanters are all made over seas these days.I have one that is made in Hong Kong.Youre right that flashing is stronger.The older,i wana say pre 1956 or so were made in the good ole USA and are hands down built better.

If you look at it like it is in the pic.With the lever that raises the globe on the right. Look on that tube about an inch or two above the lever.You may see a buch of patent dates.The last one is usually the year it was made.

----------


## oldsoldier

Added a Barnett wildcat crossbow to my arsenal, Also got cellular/satalite internet for my laptop, added another 250 rounds of 30.06, 500 rounds of .223, 1,000 rounds of .22 ammo.  Man I LOVE tax refund time :clap:  :clap:

----------


## Camp10

Put in my first Safe zone order!  I tore my BOB apart Thursday night and realized I took a few things for granted.  Now I need to add a few items to it!

----------


## Batch

> Added a Barnett wildcat crossbow to my arsenal, Also got cellular/satalite internet for my laptop, added another 250 rounds of 30.06, 500 rounds of .223, 1,000 rounds of .22 ammo.  Man I LOVE tax refund time


Can you tell a little more about your internet reception? this is the second time I have seen someone post about a cellular/ satellite internet device.

----------


## crashdive123

> Can you tell a little more about your internet reception? this is the second time I have seen someone post about a cellular/ satellite internet device.


Yeah, but the other guy is 240 miles from the nearest road. :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

> Can you tell a little more about your internet reception? this is the second time I have seen someone post about a cellular/ satellite internet device.


Sure, basically I added the internet modum from my cell phone carrier ( at&t) it is similar to a cell phone, has it's own phone number and such. It plugs into the usb port in my computer so wherever I get cellular service I can use the internet. The only real difference between it and standard internet service is it's a few seconds slower and you only get so much usage ( megabyte's) a month after that you pay for extra "time" kinda like on a cell phone. Mine operates ( best i understand) off both cell towers and cellular satelite.

----------


## Batch

Does it charge a higher rate for satellite access?

Yesterday I made a fish hook out of a thorn tree. Baited with cheese and threw the line in the water with a bobber. Fish ate the cheese off of the hook. 

Made a minnow seine out of a 2 liter bottle and baited it with bread. Last I checked after it being in the water for hours, it still only had bread in it. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Batch

> Yeah, but the other guy is 240 miles from the nearest road.


Had a long life battery in the laptop and solar charger IIRC. 

Then posted the next day on whether the internet was a good thing. It was important enough to drag a laptop 240 miles from the nearest town and to provision enough funds to pay for satellite access.

----------


## Rick

OS - I would imagine the satellite portion is for location ID (911 service) rather than call connection. My guess is you will be limited to cellular coverage just like your cell phone although one may be able to gain a connection where the other may not because of differences in antennae and/or shielding.

----------


## Batch

From what I have read on AT&T's site, they will be adding the ability to access both cellular radio networks and SAT service through Terrestar. It will require an additional monthly fee. It will also require the use of a Terrestar smart phone. The Terrestar Genuis. 

Terrestar Genus Service and availability




> Coverage for the hybrid cellular/satellite service will include the continental United States, Puerto Rico, U.S. Virgin Islands, and U.S. territorial waters. No pricing has been announced, but from the sounds of it,* Genus service will not be cheap*. When you buy the Genus, AT&T will require you to sign up for AT&T data and voice service (just like the iPhone), as well as a monthly satellite access feature. On top of that, additional roaming charges will apply when using the satellite service.
> 
> *The device is scheduled to launch in the first three months of 2010, and will only be available to enterprise, government, first responder units, and small business users.* Plans are in the works to introduce a similar service for individual consumers. That may get some of you excited, *but be prepared to shell out big bucks* just for the added security of knowing your cell phone is always connected.



The device runs Windows Mobile 6.5 OS. So its a given you can tether it to a laptop. I have tethered all my phones, including my iPhone, for years. I had internet access after Wilma as soon as the cellular traffic slowed down enough to make it worth it. Used my trucks inverter to charge the laptop and phone.

You can tether most 3G or 4G phones and get decent speeds. I have tried bluetooth tethering and I prefer a wired connection. Bluetooth is to prone to interference for my liking in this application.

----------


## oldsoldier

Like Rick said it is currently cellular only at $60.00 a month for 5mb of usage, the sat. option is coming soon acording to at&t the cost is estimated at $ 125.00 per month. But that price is not firm.

----------


## Rick

Batch - How are you tethering your laptop to your cellphone? Are you using a USB to cell phone port cable? 

Also - I assume you are using your 3G/4G account to access the net? 

Finally - Does your provider require a tethering add to your account to be able to do that or did you use something like QPST to unlock the phone?

----------


## Rick

I picked up a NIB M1950 Stove w/pot and a NIB Marine Corps multi fuel stove w/pot. Both come with spare parts and tools and the Marine Corps stove had a fuel bottle with it. 

My (6) 3 liter collapsible water jugs arrived over the week-end.

----------


## rwc1969

I shoveled the 100' driveway. It used to be 50', but every year it gets longer and longer.

I don't need it, but figure in an emergency the emergency folks might. Anything to make their job easier and quicker if need be.

----------


## Rick

You know, that's a very good point. We don't often get enough snow to cover a fire plug but when it happens I go out and dig the darn thing out for the firemen. I figure the house they save just might be mine.

----------


## rwc1969

It's something I just thought of recently. Example: My mom gets sick and I call 911. They get here and slip and fall on the way in or out. I usually shovel a path for the mail lady too. Or I go to run her to the hospital and get stuck on the way out. Unlikely, but....better safe than sorry I guess.

----------


## Batch

> Batch - How are you tethering your laptop to your cellphone? Are you using a USB to cell phone port cable? 
> 
> Also - I assume you are using your 3G/4G account to access the net? 
> 
> Finally - Does your provider require a tethering add to your account to be able to do that or did you use something like QPST to unlock the phone?



Rick, 

I have tethered using USB to phone cables and also bluetooth. The cable for the iphone is the one that came with it. The phone I used before that was the AT&T Tilt and before that the HTC Wizard I think. Though it had a cingular number designation. 

I used the cable you transfer data from phone to PC with. Before those I don't remember what I had. 

Yes 3G and I get varying speeds. IRC, I was getting up to just a bit over 1mbps at best. I hack all of my devices and pdanet was the app I have used even when At&T wasn't allowing tethering.

----------


## Batch

I also did not upgrade to their smart phone or what ever package that they say you need. If you go with the lower plan you just don't get routed as priority traffic if that is within their realm of ability.

----------


## Rick

Great. Thanks. I get what you're doing. I have a LG Dare phone from Verizon and I had never given any thought to tethering. It does have internet access so it should be possible. I just need to play with it. Thanks!!

----------


## welderguy

> I picked up a NIB M1950 Stove w/pot and a NIB Marine Corps multi fuel stove w/pot. Both come with spare parts and tools and the Marine Corps stove had a fuel bottle with it. 
> 
> My (6) 3 liter collapsible water jugs arrived over the week-end.


  The M1950 Is that the stove that fits in the mess kit, little fold up one ?

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It was made by Coleman. Mine is stamped 1980....I think. I'll look again tomorrow. 7 inches tall. 4 inches across folded up.

----------


## Rick

I picked up a two burner propane stove yesterday that was advertised on Craig's List. I have no idea how old this thing is but it's old. It's cast iron and stands about 30 inches tall. It looks like a Buffalo Tools or Hurricane 2 burner except the legs are longer. While I'm picking it up the guy says I have one similar in the back but two of the legs are broken. You can have it for $5. So I wound up with two of them. It's a Peerless 102. Again, I have no idea how old it is. I have a couple of contacts I'm going to call on Monday to see if I can get replacement legs. Otherwise, I may see if someone can weld them. He had the legs, too. I know welding cast iron is a pain in the tush but I also know if can be done if someone takes their time and knows what they are doing. It would have to be a good weld because it will have to support the burner and the cooking pots. Here's what it looks like. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Here's what it looks like. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That is a sweet score.  :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

In lieu of welding, could you use the existing hole in the frame (or drill it if different than the picture) and then drill and tap a small piece of bar stock to make threaded, removable legs?

----------


## Rick

Yes, I can. I had thought about just building a metal frame to sit it in but I'm going to see if I can put it back together like it's supposed to be before I botch it up. My wife hates it when I botch stuff together but it sure is fun.

----------


## Camp10

I repacked my BOB to include the new stuff I got from Safe Zone...thanks Rick!  I also started a two knife set for my pack.  One is kind of a kukri for the tough jobs and the other is a patch knife to do the "easy work".

----------


## nell67

Updated my first aid/CPR/AED training this week.

----------


## crashdive123

That's valuable training.  I wish more would take it.  Nice job Nell.

----------


## Tripwire

Converted wheel weights into 400 gr boolits

Doing my best to recycle evil lead

----------


## hunter63

Set up my melt pot for melting pewter, finished pouring a cap on the end of a knife.

Cleaned out and poured 487 .357 158 gr bullets.
Processed another small batch of WW's and about 10 lbs of soft lead, back into ingots.

----------


## hybrid

I tried out a few new cordage plants...well vines, actually. Also seed bombed some old forgotten gullies with fast fruit tree and perennial veg seed, put in a lot of sling practice (the old fashioned kind, not the kind with the rubber) and set about dealing with the metre plus grass growing right up to the house... on a hill here, and fire is about the most common way to meet a hasty end in my part of the world. hazard reduction is pretty important otherwise I'll be a toasted marshmallow and never get to see society realise it collapsed years back  :Big Grin:

----------


## rebel

I ordered some dehydrated food.  As you know this stuff is pricey so, my plan for this year is to stock-up on freeze dried and dehydrated foods a little each month.  Then it's not such a big wallop on the funds.

----------


## Batch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I added a magnesium fire starter to a couple of things, including my key chain. I use a fero rod to start most of my fires and rarely use magnesium. But, why not have it as an option?

I did the mods Mac recommended to the machete.

The little knife is a Dewalt sawzall blade with 550 cord wrap. My first knife.

The fiber is that tinder I so love from the sabal palm tree. This is easily as strong as your best manila rope. But a  much better fire starter.

I said I would get some bag balm and did.

Also picked up a .22 so the wife can learn to shoot. P22. 

Single Six was not available. So relax. LOL  :Innocent: 

Cut a head to get to some willow. But, its a couple miles into the glades.

----------


## Ken

> I said I would get some bag balm and did.


Because our resident guru, Nativedude, recommended it, right?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Also picked up a .22 so the wife can learn to shoot. P22.


Got one myself.  It's a fun little plinking gun.  She'll enjoy it, unless you're like Rick and actually bought it for yourself.   :Innocent:

----------


## Batch

> Because our resident guru, Nativedude, recommended it, right?


Yeah, I'm hoping someone gets head lice so I can slather it in their hair. Unfortunately I keepy hair trimmed to short to invite such infestations myself. :Innocent: 

I went to buy the SIG mosquito and the guys behind the counter recommended the Walther over the SIG. Then it comes to find out that the P22 has a little kick to it for a .22.

I got a box of CCI mini mags. I read those shoot well in that gun. What do you shoot and do you know a good place to biy a brick of ammo for this gun?

----------


## Rick

Very nice. Nice little knife and looks like a good job on the machete mod. I don't own the P22 but Wally World around here has had .22 and .22 mag in stock for a while. 

What the cable thingy? Spear head for fishing?

----------


## Ken

I've put most imaginable .22 rounds through it.  It's a bit sluggish with the CCI CB Sub-Sonic shorts.  Like Rick said, Wally World kills all the rest for lowest prices.  5,000 round boxes - I think it's still a max of 5 boxes per purchase.

----------


## rebel

My P22 only likes Remington.  The fobus holster works great, the set-up is so light that you hardly know it's there.

----------


## Julie362

I am preparing to prepare since I am a beginner at this stuff. I am kind of frugal, though. I like to keep clothes until my mom makes me get rid of them due to holes or stains, buy the cheapest stuff, etc. So I've got a decent amount of cash in case I need it in the future. Oh! And I almost always keep small change in my little recycled cricket food jar. (My pet gecko eats crickets) It  adds up! I have like, $20 in there that I could've just discarded!

----------


## Tripwire

Recycled more lead 

405 grains at a time

Then I used bees wax, lard, and oil to make them slippery.

Now Im going to stuff them a top a little brass canister  :art:

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

I worked in my garden this morning.  The weather is getting warmer and it's time to get growing again!  I have one of those survival seed bank kits you keep hearing about in the news, and I'll tell you, the seeds work!  They grow!  I've grown organically with heirloom seeds for quite few years, and the truth is, you can't go wrong with these seed banks.  It's the best way to get the most bang for your buck.

----------


## Rick

I fear I'm turning into a horder of stoves. Yeah, it has become a sickness. Just ask my wife. 

This week I picked up a Coleman 3 burner for $13.70. Seriously. Off of eBay. Shipping was about double that. :Sneaky2:  But I finally got my 3 burner. It's in pretty decent shape, too. I am rebuilding it because I want it all purty. But it's a good one and works.

Here's the sick stuff. I also picked up a Coleman 530 and a Coleman 523. The 523 arrived today. I'm like a kid at Christmas. This thing is cherry. The 530 should arrive next week. I have 3 two burners, a Coleman Marine Corps complete Duel Fuel new in the box and a Coleman M1950 new in the box. 

I need an intervention. 

There's hope, though. I have a military lantern coming this week. Don't tell my wife, though.

----------


## crashdive123

Rick's cooking at the next jamboree.

----------


## hunter63

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> It was made by Coleman. Mine is stamped 1980....I think. I'll look again tomorrow. 7 inches tall. 4 inches across folded up.


I wish that I would have known that you are a stove junkie, I just sold an old one early last summer in a yard sale.
Need a lot of work though.
I'll keep my eyes peeled.

Pressing on with leather work, finished one holster, and making a form now for wet forming round ball bags.
A Mosin Nagant 91/30 followed me home this week, got sale price....not into stoves, but I also have a problem.......I feel your pain, Rick.

Spent this afternoon cleaning out a gun cabinet just for muzzle-loader stuff. Found a game buchering kit the DW gave me for a gift maybe 20 years ago.....forgot I even had it.

Yesterday was 60 degrees, today been snowing.....It's not fair!

----------


## Batch

> Very nice. Nice little knife and looks like a good job on the machete mod. I don't own the P22 but Wally World around here has had .22 and .22 mag in stock for a while. 
> 
> What the cable thingy? Spear head for fishing?


Nope that's a Muzzy bone crusher gator harpoon. 

I don't harpoon gators much because it causes them to fight hard. I use a rod and reel and then grab them by the tail or hind leg and drag them up. You'll think I'm crazy. But, they don't really put up much of a fight when you do it like I said. You hit em with a harpoon and they run like the devil.

People think we are crazy. But, if they are pointed at you snare them with your gator getting snare. If they are pointed away jump in and grab them and drag them up. Then either snare their neck or mouth or just jump them. 

Its not about being a bad arse. Its about getting the job done and getting to bed at a reasonable hour. You hunt gators with me and you'll agree with me on this. I promise. LOL

I do extend the invite to any on this forum that want to hunt gators. I just ask that you return the invite for game in you area.

----------


## oldsoldier

Recieved the SAM splints and the emergency dental kit I ordered. Added another 1,000 rounds of .22 ammo, 2 eye glass repair kits and 2 #10 cans of MH dehyds.

----------


## Rick

Batch, I don't think you're crazy. Anyone that intentionally jumps on a gator, well, there's no reason to think. You've pretty much proved that one your own. No offense (I don't like to offend crazy people.)




> You hunt gators with me and you'll agree with me on this. I promise.


That's such an easy promise to keep because you know I'll NEVER hunt gators...with you or anyone else. Let me repeat that in case I wasn't clear...NEVER!!

----------


## TucsonMax

Built shed and floor to store gas, propane etc.  Visited Honeyville Grains store near Phoenix and loaded-up.

----------


## Camp10

Picked up a fork,knife,spoon utensil set at the gun show to add to the BOB.

----------


## Trabitha

Obtained a pre-qualification letter and a wonderful layout of a new generational home in the country.  Woooo!  Can't wait to get out from under this house!!  While I love it, it's just too much room and no real room for a big garden or fruit trees.  Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait!

Oh...hubby's job is on a hiring freeze and we've waited for more than 6 months.  Guess we're stuck with our current job and in PA...no Indiana for us.  :Frown:   Oh well...

----------


## TucsonMax

Planted 16 varieties of vegetables (seeds) w/ kids.

----------


## oldsoldier

Haven't done much last couple of weeks. just getting over a major kidney infection. Never want to do that again. I think getting shot felt better. spent most of last week in bed. Feeling better now and plan on going back to work wensday. Anyway as to preps. I added 4 #10 cans of mountian house dehyds. 500 rounds of .22 ammo, and a vodoo tactical mollie platform FAK pouch on a leg drop platform.

----------


## TucsonMax

> a vodoo tactical mollie platform FAK pouch on a leg drop platform.


A what??  (Hope you're feeling better.)

----------


## oldsoldier

> A what??  (Hope you're feeling better.)


Basically it is a pouch in the army digital pattern that mesures about 6"X8"X3" that is on a attachment that hooks to a pistol belt and has straps to tie it down on your leg sort of like a holster. The "mollie" attachment is what the military and most LEO's use now to attach equipment to a tactical vest. and voodoo tactical is the brand of the pouch.

 As for feeling better at least I no longer feel like I'm dieing or wonder if it was a better option to the pain. :Blushing:

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> Familiarized myself w/ some more back roads out of the metro area.  It can be surprisingly difficult to get out when not using main arteries.  My assumption, in the event of an actual emergency, is that major arteries & thoroughfares will be clogged.
> Note to self - time to update my local area maps.



I don't know if you will ever see this, Some GPS can be preprogrammed with a very specific route to a destination. Or poke in several points of interest along back roads and you won't make a mistake.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Planted lettuce seeds last Thursday--and they're already growing!  Plan on planting my peas and kale seed this weekend.  So glad Spring is here!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Planted lettuce seeds last Thursday--and they're already growing!  Plan on planting my peas and kale seed this weekend.  So glad Spring is here!


 Can you see through the haze of pollen, today?

----------


## BENESSE

> Can you see through the haze of pollen, today?


Beats a haze of soot any day.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Going through my junk mail I found my annual dividend from REI. This year it's 121.31! Also got a 20 percent off coupon. I am well set already but I will be upgrading something this week so going through their web site today. One of the good things about REI membership is even if it's not in store you can order it online and pick it up at store without freight charges.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Planted various edible things. Blew out the generator, money is short, so no adding to the larder or buying more stuff for a while. Planned battery-back-up with inverter and multiple inputs. Went thru the 3 day pack, went through the big first aid kit, the medium first aid kit, and the web-gear mounted first aid kit and put some antibiotics away for later. Cycled some gasoline through the vehicle, made some ground leaves for the mulch pile and cut a few logs to length to season over the summer. Packed some more water into used 2 liter Coca Cola bottles and put it away. Funny, when we get our lives going down the preparation path, we start looking at everything as an opportunity to prepare a little bit more.

----------


## Rick

Hey, Tom. When you get a minute I've got some stuff needs done at my place.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I could not wait and made the trip to REI today. I got a Gerber hatchet with saw blade in the handle. I have a smaller pack ax with knife in handle I like but the handle is too short to give much leverage so went with longer handle. This one will go with my normal camping pack replacing a small Gerber machete with saw blade that will go into hiking pack. I have 5 different packs so when I upgrade one it ususally upgrades the others too. I also got a swiss army soldiers knife. It goes directly into one of my survival packs. I got too carbineer compasses with a magnafying glass that will be cliped to each of my survival packs. I have lots of webbing and got a few buckles. Not sure how I will use them yet but what the hell. Most REI's camping gear is too expensive for me to justify normally but as a benifit of buying my skiing and climbing gear there I can live with it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

AS how are the 5 different packs organized?

----------


## Rick

Good for you, AS. I know what it's like to have money burning a hole in your pocket. A man has to do what a man has to do. Good score.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> AS how are the 5 different packs organized?


They are for me and my wife. I have two sleds that we each pull that also fit in the back side by side in my ATV. Thay have everything for 4 season camping and survival in Alaska but are made into kits and at minimum are a six pound kit. Then I have my normal use camping gear that stays packed and contains all the gear the two of us need and then I have a pack board that carries the food, clothing or whatever else we need for trip. The camping gear pack weighs in a 20 pounds and which ever pack is lightest my wife carries. Then the last one is a fanny pack I use for hiking that is attached to either the pack or pack board depending on how we distribute the weight between us. My camping gear is for recreation and fair weather camping. My survival gear is kept separate at the ready but I still keep camping gear at ready to make trips at a whim.

----------


## BENESSE

> They are for me and my wife. I have two sleds that we each pull that also fit in the back side by side in my ATV. Thay have everything for 4 season camping and survival in Alaska but are made into kits and at minimum are a six pound kit.


AS do you have a 4-season tent and if so, what kind/make?

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> AS do you have a 4-season tent and if so, what kind/make?


I have a 10 man arctic army tent that weighs 80 pounds and is towed with my snowmachine on a sled but that is my next level of survival. I can live in that. I my survival kit mentioned I use bivy bags in winter and tarps in summer. My evacuation route is across glaciers which creat their own environment, the wind always blows. Tents flaping keep me awake and the are harder to set up in the cold. I can just throw my bivy out and climb in. It is rubberized so if I dig an Ice cave it will stay dry. I do heat the caves and try to keep temps about 20 degrees but it sometimes gets warmer to melt. The neat thing about this bivy is the bag fits inside itself and when it's unrolled I can keep my outer clothing in it dry and use as pillow. Arctic survival is whole nother subject that probably most here aren't interested in.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Actually, I find it quite interesting. We should never get our mind set to one environment when there are so many different ones we could find ourselves in. Besides, what's done in one environment can be used directly or modified a bit and used in another. Post on!!

How does that thing breathe with it being rubberized? Do you have a problem with moisture buildup on the inside?

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Actually, I find it quite interesting. We should never get our mind set to one environment when there are so many different ones we could find ourselves in. Besides, what's done in one environment can be used directly or modified a bit and used in another. Post on!!
> 
> How does that thing breathe with it being rubberized? Do you have a problem with moisture buildup on the inside?


It can be a problem. You should not put head inside bag because breathing in it will add to moisture. That's the most common mistake people make. I also sleep with a layer of comfortable clothing that seems to absorb most of my bodies moisture instead of bag but when ever the weather allows it I air out my bag whether it needs it or not. I hate climbing out of a warm bag into frozen clothes so I sleep in my inside layer and even my boot liners and when I put on my outer shell in the morning it quickly warms up.

PS I am starting to use more gortex stuff and it is probably a lot better I just have a little trouble keeping up with the times.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

That is the most serious bivy I have ever seen! I might have missed it, but what is the weight and who is the manufacturer? That looks like a man could live in it indefinitely! (Airing it out regularly, of course!) Thanks for the pictures and information.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> That is the most serious bivy I have ever seen! I might have missed it, but what is the weight and who is the manufacturer? That looks like a man could live in it indefinitely! (Airing it out regularly, of course!) Thanks for the pictures and information.


I got it from a army surplus store and told it was Dutch army issue. For weight I can tell you the bag, bivy and air matress together wejgh 10 pounds and the sleeping bag weighs 6 of it. The air matress is light weight so my guess would be the bivy weighs between 2 1/2 to 3 pounds.

----------


## rebel

Picked up some cans of dried veggies.

----------


## gryffynklm

Cleared some brush and put up some fire wood. Organizing food storage this weekend.

----------


## BENESSE

Yesterday I finally did something I wanted to do for a long time. I took a 4 hr foraging tour in Central Park with "Wildman" Steve Brill.
Awesome and amazing. Had absolutely no idea how much there is to consume in Central Park and we've barely scratched the surface.
I know I'll be taking this tour throughout the year because of different growing seasons and simply because there's just so much to learn and remember. 
Steve is also an excellent vegan cook (wrote a cookbook) and has recipes for practically everything we found. 
I'll post a few things I've learned in the Wild Edibles section.

----------


## Ken

Way to go, BENESSE! That's a great way to spend a Sunday afternoon!  :clap: 

I'm looking forward to your Wild Edibles posts.  :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

Finished remodelling the vegetable garden and got some canning jars for a good price at a charity shop.

----------


## Rick

I do envy you getting to take a tour with the Wild Man. That would be a great experience. Good for you. I'm glad you got to go!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yesterday I finally did something I wanted to do for a long time. I took a 4 hr foraging tour in Central Park with "Wildman" Steve Brill.
> Awesome and amazing. Had absolutely no idea how much there is to consume in Central Park and we've barely scratched the surface.
> I know I'll be taking this tour throughout the year because of different growing seasons and simply because there's just so much to learn and remember. 
> Steve is also an excellent vegan cook (wrote a cookbook) and has recipes for practically everything we found. 
> I'll post a few things I've learned in the Wild Edibles section.


 That sounds like a great time. I look forward to hearing what you learned. :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

Way to go B!  Must have been a great experience.

----------


## BENESSE

> That sounds like a great time. I look forward to hearing what you learned.


I am totally psyched!
Steve conducts these tours year-round even in December,
so I'll be really eager to learn what one can find in the park in the dead of winter.
Since I am vegetarian, Central Park and other surrounding parks open up all sorts of options. 
If TSHTF, I might not need to kill any rats after all.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I am totally psyched!
> Steve conducts these tours year-round even in December,
> so I'll be really eager to learn what one can find in the park in the dead of winter.
> *Since I am vegetarian*, Central Park and other surrounding parks open up all sorts of options. 
> If TSHTF, I might not need to kill any rats after all.


 That just reminded me, of a friend I had years ago. I use to try to get her to have a BBQ(pulled pork sandwich) with me. I said that if I could get her to do that, I could do almost anything. She was a Jewish vegetarian. :Innocent:  LOL

 Come to think of it......she was a yankee. (Cherry Hill, N.J.) :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> She was a Jewish vegetarian.


So what does her being an animal doctor have anything to do with it?  

(That was a 2dumb line.)  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> That just reminded my, of a friend I had years ago. I use to try to get her to have a BBQ(pulled pork sandwich) with me. I said that if I could get her to do that, I could do almost anything. She was a Jewish vegetarian. LOL
> 
>  Come to think of it......she was a yankee. (Cherry Hill, N.J.)


15 years ago I was a huge (no I wasn't fat :Sneaky2: ) BBQ Connoisseur. (_NC not Texas, btw. Clyde's in downtown Raleigh_) Maybe as a last meal on death row I might just go for it again.

----------


## Ken

> 15 years ago I was a huge (no I wasn't fat) BBQ Connoisseur. (_NC not Texas, btw. Clyde's in downtown Raleigh_) Maybe as a last meal on death row I might just go for it again.


*They named a restaurant after my dog?!?!?!?!*  :clap:

----------


## BENESSE

> *They named a restaurant after my dog?!?!?!?!*


http://www.clydecooperbbq.com/prosite/

We called it Clyde's.
Worth visiting Raleigh just to eat there. It's the kind of place that in a weak moment I just might consider switching teams.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.clydecooperbbq.com/prosite/
> 
> We called it Clyde's.
> Worth visiting Raleigh just to eat there. It's the kind of place that in a weak moment I just might consider switching teams.


 The next time I go to Raleigh, to a gun show, I might just have to check that out. :Tongue Smilie: 

 Raleigh is about a 2 hour and 15 minute ride, from here.
(OK...2 and a half, if you stop for coffee. LOL) :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> The next time I go to Raleigh, to a gun show, I might just have to check that out.
> 
>  Raleigh is about a 2 hour and 15 minute ride, from here.
> (OK...2 and a half, if you stop for coffee. LOL)


Where you at? Rocky Mount?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Where you at? Rocky Mount?


 Elizabeth City, NC.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So what does her being an animal doctor have anything to do with it?  
> 
> (That was a 2dumb line.)


 Don't give up your day job.  :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## BENESSE

> Elizabeth City, NC.


Passed through a few times on the way to Corolla.
That's a big town for that area.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Passed through a few times on the way to Corolla.
> That's a big town for that area.


 Hey, we even have a super-wal-mart, now! :Innocent: 

I normally spend more time in Va, than NC. I work up there. (Norfolk, Va. beach, etc.)

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

> Can you see through the haze of pollen, today?


2dumb2kwit--Really!  The yellow haze has arrived.  Well, thankfully I think it's gone for the year.  I need to hose my house off!

That's one thing about living around here that I could do without!

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

This week I traded seeds with my neighbor.  She had some zucchini, cucumber, and squash seeds and I gave her some pea, eggplant, and lettuce seeds!  I think we both made out pretty well!

----------


## Winnie

I got these little gems from the pound shop today(dollar store?)
They're not fancy, or top quality but they work. I've had them out of the packets and for an emergency they will work just fine. 
These are for a little BOB I'm putting together to keep in the shed.

----------


## oldsoldier

Planted tomato plants, moved blueberry bushes out of pots into raised bed, cleaned out strawberry plants, thinned blackberry vines, trimmed mulberry bushes, cleaned out and readied lettuce bed for planting (tommorow) checked and rotated out some food supplies that were getting close to expiration date, drained and refilled water storage shuttles ( 2 250 gallon "totes") 

BTW good find winnie

----------


## Justin Case

> I got these little gems from the pound shop today(dollar store?)
> They're not fancy, or top quality but they work. I've had them out of the packets and for an emergency they will work just fine. 
> These are for a little BOB I'm putting together to keep in the shed.


Hey,,  Those are cool !   I have never seen anything like that at the dollar stores here,,,,

----------


## Trabitha

Man, Winnie!!  They don't have that kind of stuff in OUR crappy dollar stores!  That's a GREAT find!!

I got me a travel Berkey water purifier.  It came with 2 black purifiers that purify 2.5 gallons per hour and 3 personal water bottles with filters!  We did the math...that little thing will purify enough water for us all (family of three) to get 1 full gallon of water a day, for 3 whole years if we needed it!  How cool is THAT?

----------


## Winnie

I also installed the first of 4 waterbutts(rainbarrel?). It's a well known brand (Ward), I got it really cheap, £18.50 including the diverter! Now all I need is some rain :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

Grilled burgers. The first of the season. Man were they good. 

   INGREDIENTS:
  1 pound lean ground beef
  1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
  ½ tablespoon liquid smoke flavoring
  1 teaspoon garlic powder
  1 tablespoon olive oil
  seasoned salt to taste

  DIRECTIONS:
  1. Preheat a grill for high heat.
  2. In a medium bowl, lightly mix together the ground beef, Worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke and garlic powder. Form into 3 patties, handling the meat minimally. Brush both sides of each patty with some oil, and season with seasoned salt.
  3. Place the patties on the grill grate, and cook for about 5 minutes per side, until well done.


Today is my wife's birthday. We celebrated last week-end so it's just the two of us today. We attended a presentation where one of my grand daughters won 1st place in an asthma poster contest. She won $100 saving bond, which is pretty cool. Then we watched the other grand daughter win their softball game. 

I just finished a piece of Italian creme cake and ice cream. To die for. 

All in all, a pretty darn good day.

----------


## crashdive123

Happy Birthday Mrs. Rick and congrats to your grand daughter.

I feel that as a valued member of the QC Department, and having sampled Rick's burgers during the Indiana Jamboree that a review is in order.

Start review---

They were great!

End review---

----------


## Justin Case

We should have a jamboree here at the river ?  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zch9W...next=2&index=9

----------


## Ken

*Happy Birthday, Mrs. Rick!*  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> We should have a jamboree here at the river ?  
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zch9W...next=2&index=9


 We should find women, that are like that day. :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

----------


## Justin Case

Muted and Beautiful ?  LOL

----------


## Winnie

Late again, Many happy Returns, Mrs Rick!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Muted and Beautiful ?  LOL



 :Nod:  :Whistling:  :Lol:  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> 


Deaf and blind would be so much easier.  :Innocent:

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Ahh, look at 'em grow!  These are my peas from my survival garden.  I planted them back in February and they are coming up fantastically!!!

----------


## rebel

Picked up a variety of seed for storage.

----------


## gryffynklm

Got the garden tilled I'm waiting to plant for another week. Had a bit of a frost last night.

----------


## kyratshooter

We just had a frost last night. nothing in the ground yet due to late cold weather and work on the shack.  Guess that would be considered a prep too.

I did get some hay bales organized for a raised bed garden.  They've had a good soaking for a week now.  I'll plant this weekend.

----------


## Winnie

KYR, could you post a "How To" on straw bale gardening in this thread? Trabitha was asking if anyone knew.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ad.php?t=11754

----------


## Rick

Some of you have been talking about bivy bags so I decided to buy one today. I bought the Eureka Solitaire. Here's the specs...

Shockcorded 6.3 mm fiberglass frame.
Three storm guy outs on fly.
Dimensions: 2'4" H x 2'8" W x 8' L
Weight: 2 lbs 9 oz.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'll let you know how it works.

----------


## Ken

> I'll let you know how it works.


That's OUR job.   :Sneaky2:   Send it to QC.   Start with the Mass Division and we'll ship it out to the Florida office when were done with it.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Well. Okay. I stayed in it last night. Dinner was beans. But I'll send it to you right after I remove the dead skunks.

----------


## Justin Case

I'm still waiting for test samples ,,  after all,, I live in this harsh (hell like) desert environment  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Some of you have been talking about bivy bags *so I decided to buy one today.*





> Well. Okay. *I stayed in it last night.* Dinner was beans. But I'll send it to you right after I remove the dead skunks.


Somebody fibbed.     :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Somebody fibbed.


 Maybe it was a "try it, before you buy it" deal. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

What? Like I couldn't have borrowed one? Sheeeesh.

----------


## Justin Case

> Well. Okay. I stayed in it last night. Dinner was beans. But I'll send it to you right after I remove the dead skunks.





> What? Like I couldn't have borrowed one? Sheeeesh.


Remind me never to loan you anything  :Innocent:

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Well, let's see. Things have been growing here in the south for about 6 weeks, starting with the onions and lettuce. Squash popped up about 3 weeks ago and are in full leaf. Tomato plants are going full bore, and even the pole beans are about a foot tall. Did some handgun and rifle practice with like-minded friends in KY that I work with. It sounded like a mini-war, but we were safe on a state firing range. Taught some handgun techniques to someone who wanted to know. Rotated more gasoline. Need to replenish more ammunition next payday, and deepen the larder. More 2 liter bottles recycled into water storage.

----------


## Winnie

Got a few more bits for the second BOB. That is now finished and stowed away in the garden shed.

----------


## kyratshooter

Bought a case of canned chili so I can do my share for NBC when the crunch comes.

I am also researching gas masks at the moment.  It is not promising either.  Lots of junk out there.  Crap masks, crap filters.  Seems it is overkill at great expense or cheap death.

----------


## Winnie

KYS, when I worked in the Aerospace industry, we were issued with these:
http://www.safetyquip.com.au/groupli...rom~index.html

You can buy various filters, and the unit can accept multiple filters simulaneaously. They do full masks as well. Not sure how the price compares though.

----------


## kyratshooter

Industrial certified filters are available and not out of price range for what they do, $25-35.

The masks are my concern.  I want full face protection.  I do not trust milsurp after some of the reading I have done.  I was not too impressed with them while I was in the army and they were new.  I am less impressed now.  Deteriating seams, cracked ruberization, bad seals.  And the good ones are way overpriced.  Seems the bigist selling factor is being able to drink from a camelpac while wearing one and not if it actually works.

I am leaning toward the comercial/industrial masks.  You can get a certified NBC rated mask for less than $150.

This is my weak spot in preping.  I got to thinking about an exacuation near a rail track a couple of weeks back.  I have the wind working for me right now but one never knows what will be next on some terriorists' to-do list.  I am not worried about a direct hit, but I might catch some drift form the "big city" nearby.

If those guys were very smart we would all be in big trouble.

----------


## Rick

The odds of being a terrorist victim are a bit like winning the lottery. However, the odds of being a victim of a train wreck, tanker truck wreck or industrial accident are a bit higher I would think. Even the local public swimming pool or water plant could have a chlorine spill.

----------


## BENESSE

> *The odds of being a terrorist victim are a bit like winning the lottery. However, the odds of being a victim of a train wreck, tanker truck wreck or industrial accident are a bit higher I would think.* Even the local public swimming pool or water plant could have a chlorine spill.


Let's not forget heart disease, diabetes, a range of cancers and all sorts of illnesses that can actually be prevented by healthy living and regular check ups--"preps". People are more likely to drop dead of a stroke than being blown up by a car bomb. (Unless you live in NYC, that is. lol.)

So next time you think about what else to do to prepare even better, start with your own self and work from there. If you're hooked up to a dialysis machine, you ain't bailing out nowhere.  :Smile:

----------


## kyratshooter

Then you have people like my late wife;

She lived right, ate healty, exercised, nonsmoker, occasional glass of wine, loved the outdoors, loved her job and dropped dead of an anurism at 52.

Life don't always follow the rules in the book.

----------


## BENESSE

> Then you have people like my late wife;
> 
> She lived right, ate healty, exercised, nonsmoker, occasional glass of wine, loved the outdoors, loved her job and dropped dead of an anurism at 52.
> 
> *Life don't always follow the rules in the book.*


No it doesn't, and I am sorry for your loss. 
My dad too, died @ 39 and I never got over it.
Even though there are no guarantees in life, there _are_ some things we can do to hedge our bets. Check ups once a year whether we need them or not, awareness of risk factors, etc. Whatever you're doing now when it comes to your house, vehicle & guns, just include yourself in that equation. 
Not too much to do now, is it?

----------


## Ken

> Then you have people like my late wife;
> 
> She lived right, ate healty, exercised, nonsmoker, occasional glass of wine, loved the outdoors, loved her job and dropped dead of an anurism at 52.
> 
> Life don't always follow the rules in the book.


I'm really sorry to hear that, kyrat.   :Sad:

----------


## oldsoldier

bought 5 cases of MRE's 2008 poduction run from a friend who was out his stuff preparing to move, paid $10 a case.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

> Let's not forget heart disease, diabetes, a range of cancers and all sorts of illnesses that can actually be prevented by healthy living and regular check ups--"preps". People are more likely to drop dead of a stroke than being blown up by a car bomb. (Unless you live in NYC, that is. lol.)
> 
> So next time you think about what else to do to prepare even better, start with your own self and work from there. If you're hooked up to a dialysis machine, you ain't bailing out nowhere.



This is all true and a very good point.  The old cliche "How can you help others if you can't help yourself?" is a cliche for a reason.  

Kyratshooter--I, too, am sorry for your loss.  Unfortunately, sometimes it doesn't matter how good of a life we live.  But, unexpected deaths aside, we can all do a better job of taking care of ourselves.

Doesn't matter how prepared you are knowledge-wise or equipment-wise, if you can't walk up a hill without being out of breath, what chance do you have at surviving if you're ever really faced with having to make it without modern comforts?

I think we all need to make sure we're doing everything we can to be sure we're physically prepared (health-wise) in addition to being prepped with material tools for survival.  Just my humble opinion.  :Innocent:

----------


## Winnie

Finally located some canned whole milk powder with a good long shelf life so bought 3 for the stores. Also got some powdered coconut milk and more rice.

----------


## oldsoldier

Went to an uction today at Jasper Indiana.  Store closed and selling out stock.  Bought.
 2 cases of toiletpaper, 120 rolls per case. ( the quality stuff) $7.50 a case
 4 cases of paper towels 50 rolls a case                              $4.00 a case
 2 cases 10 4 lb bags a case dry beans                               $5.00 a case
 6 cases 24 cans a case of assorted can goods                    $1.50 a case
 5 cases light bulbs about 750 bulbs different wattage           $ 8.00 a case

 Made a pretty good haul here plus a bunch of odds and ends that was by the box, like masking tape, storage bags,trash bags, and such. ( Don't know what all haven't looked yet) they just filled up cardboard boxes of "loose product" bought 15 BIG boxes for a total of $35.00.
 This will be split half for use as needed and the rest ( except canned goods) will go into our emergency stores.

----------


## crashdive123

> Went to an uction today at Jasper Indiana.  Store closed and selling out stock.  Bought.
>  2 cases of toiletpaper, 120 rolls per case. ( the quality stuff) $7.50 a case
>  4 cases of paper towels 50 rolls a case                              $4.00 a case
>  2 cases 10 4 lb bags a case dry beans                               $5.00 a case
>  6 cases 24 cans a case of assorted can goods                    $1.50 a case
>  5 cases light bulbs about 750 bulbs different wattage           $ 8.00 a case
> 
>  Made a pretty good haul here plus a bunch of odds and ends that was by the box, like masking tape, storage bags,trash bags, and such. ( Don't know what all haven't looked yet) they just filled up cardboard boxes of "loose product" bought 15 BIG boxes for a total of $35.00.
>  This will be split half for use as needed and the rest ( except canned goods) will go into our emergency stores.


That's an awesome score.

----------


## Trabitha

My A-packs came today...only got 3 cases...but that's fine for now.  I had to taste one to get an idea of what they tasted like...and I was NOT fond of the pasta/bean/veggie meal.  It was like chef-boyardee with beans.  Ick...but nothing a small bag of spices can't fix!  
The rest of the pack was totally palatable and will work great for backpacking and/or emergency. 

I also got 2 14 lb. buckets of rice and beans to plop in my pantry.  Thank God I have a lot of rice and beans recipes!  LOL!

----------


## Trabitha

> Went to an uction today at Jasper Indiana.  Store closed and selling out stock.  Bought.
>  2 cases of toiletpaper, 120 rolls per case. ( the quality stuff) $7.50 a case
>  4 cases of paper towels 50 rolls a case                              $4.00 a case
>  2 cases 10 4 lb bags a case dry beans                               $5.00 a case
>  6 cases 24 cans a case of assorted can goods                    $1.50 a case
>  5 cases light bulbs about 750 bulbs different wattage           $ 8.00 a case
> 
>  Made a pretty good haul here plus a bunch of odds and ends that was by the box, like masking tape, storage bags,trash bags, and such. ( Don't know what all haven't looked yet) they just filled up cardboard boxes of "loose product" bought 15 BIG boxes for a total of $35.00.
>  This will be split half for use as needed and the rest ( except canned goods) will go into our emergency stores.



WOW!  You and Winnie find some great deals!

----------


## Old GI

> Went to an uction today at Jasper Indiana.  Store closed and selling out stock.  Bought.
>  2 cases of toiletpaper, 120 rolls per case. ( the quality stuff) $7.50 a case
>  4 cases of paper towels 50 rolls a case                              $4.00 a case
>  2 cases 10 4 lb bags a case dry beans                               $5.00 a case
>  6 cases 24 cans a case of assorted can goods                    $1.50 a case
>  5 cases light bulbs about 750 bulbs different wattage           $ 8.00 a case
> 
>  Made a pretty good haul here plus a bunch of odds and ends that was by the box, like masking tape, storage bags,trash bags, and such. ( Don't know what all haven't looked yet) they just filled up cardboard boxes of "loose product" bought 15 BIG boxes for a total of $35.00.
>  This will be split half for use as needed and the rest ( except canned goods) will go into our emergency stores.


Hey OS, that should fill your Team Room up :Drool:   How do you folks find these deals?

----------


## oldsoldier

> Hey OS, that should fill your Team Room up  How do you folks find these deals?


This one was just plain luck. Went up tp visit wife's mom while driving to her house spotted an auction down the street about a mile.Stopped and looked around sent wife on to her mom's while I stayed. About 20 minutes later wife,her mom and brother came back. We all had a blast.

----------


## oldsoldier

[QUOTE=Trabitha;220648]My A-packs came today...only got 3 cases...but that's fine for now.  I had to taste one to get an idea of what they tasted like...and I was NOT fond of the pasta/bean/veggie meal.  It was like chef-boyardee with beans.  Ick...but nothing a small bag of spices can fix!  
The rest of the pack was totally palatable and will work great for backpacking and/or emergency. [/QUOTE

Trabitha...... Thats why almost all newer MRE packs have a bottle of hot sauce in them :Sneaky2:

----------


## Old GI

Heard that, for some reason, they stopped putting Tabasco in MREs.

----------


## Trabitha

Yep.  No more tabasco.  It's okay...I've stocked up on the stuff!  It's a survival staple if you ask me!  If you don't use it to mask a crappy meal it's a great alternative "cooker"!  That stuff is so potent it will cook meat if you can't make a fire.  Not the BEST thing to eat...but if you're in a survival situation eating SOMETHING is better than nothing.  :Wink:

----------


## Winnie

Finished the mini BOB for the shed.

----------


## rebel

Five months into a year plan for storage upgrades.

----------


## Rick

Congrats to both of you!!!

----------


## Rick

I purchased two new Molle Pack Systems from CJL. 

http://www.cjlenterprize.com/

They were 2 for $100.00. So the price wasn't too bad. I also ordered four sustainment pouches to go with the packs. I ordered those from eBay. 

This whole business of preps is just getting more and more expensive. What started as a medic kit turned trauma kit that outgrew the medic backpack in short order. Soooo. I'm converting my Alice Medium pack to a trauma pack (I think. I start converting tomorrow). That will leave me with a large Alice pack. So I got the two Molle Packs for me and my wife and I'm making them BOBs. 

I've listened to you guys brag on the Molle packs so I hope you're right and I like them. Like any other pack I'm sure they will have good and bad points. We'll see.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Worked in my garden.  My peas are ready, so picked a bunch of those yesterday and had some with dinner last night.  Here's a few pics of them!

----------


## Justin Case

> I purchased two new Molle Pack Systems from CJL. 
> 
> http://www.cjlenterprize.com/
> 
> They were 2 for $100.00. So the price wasn't too bad. I also ordered four sustainment pouches to go with the packs. I ordered those from eBay. 
> 
> This whole business of preps is just getting more and more expensive. What started as a medic kit turned trauma kit that outgrew the medic backpack in short order. Soooo. I'm converting my Alice Medium pack to a trauma pack (I think. I start converting tomorrow). That will leave me with a large Alice pack. So I got the two Molle Packs for me and my wife and I'm making them BOBs. 
> 
> I've listened to you guys brag on the Molle packs so I hope you're right and I like them. Like any other pack I'm sure they will have good and bad points. We'll see.


Ya Better Buy A Mule To Haul all That Stuff,,   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Worked in my garden.  My peas are ready, so picked a bunch of those yesterday and had some with dinner last night.  Here's a few pics of them!


Nice !!!   I like eating them Raw  :Wink:

----------


## Winnie

I worked in my garden today too! Got the compost bin moved. Turned the compost. Mulched Strawberries. I now have enough room for another raised bed.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I have a GPS that is smarter than I am. I purchased it a year ago and don't know how work half its functions. I worked with it more today and figured a few more things out. I have a camera the same way but the difference is it came with a two volume set of books explaining how it works. The GPS came with instructions that only tells you what it can do and no explaination of how. Fantastic gizmo though I just have to keep after it to be able to use its full potential.

----------


## oldsoldier

Worked in the yard yesterday and this morning, cleaning brush and honeysuckle that I had let get away from me.  Still have about a days work to finish up. ( it's about an acre of area)  Started to rain so I put up my tools and cleaned up and went with my neighbor that was helping me with the yard, to a going out of business sale at a local_______dollar store.  Bought about $500.00 worth of first aid supplies, ( band aids, gauze pads and rolls, tape and such That won't go out of date) for $25.00. 2 boxes ( 25 per box) of the bamboo tiki torches for ten cents a torch, got the citronella oil for them for twenty five cents a gallon.  Also bought out the rest of their spices they had left, lemon pepper, chili powder, and such 10 for a dollar, generic bleach for twenty five cents a gallon, (bought 4 cases) and 10 cases of assorted cleaners like dish soap, liquid laundry soap, household cleaners like pinesol, for $3 a case.  Would have bought more BUT we had already filled up my 4'X8' trailer. :Innocent:  Spent about 70.00 and got around $ 2,000 in stuff.
 Manager was practically giving stuff away. Told my neighbor who is a friend that the sooner that the "crap" is all gone he gets to go home, and since when thats done he's out of a job so he didn't care what it sold for.

----------


## Rick

Turned my medium Alice pack into a trauma pack. Cleaned all the shelves in my food prep, rotated and verified dates on food items.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I began setting up my boat and fishing gear for perminent survival rediness. Purchased new outboard, serviced it, installed stabilizing fin and mounted it. In two weeks I'll be spending a week on the Yukon half way between Rampart and Tanana. The long trip, current and time restraints of work meant I needed a bigger motor. Still debating route in my head. I could drive to Nenana and take Tanana river to Tanana then uptream 35 miles for about a 200 mile one way trip or drive another 300 miles past Nenana and put in where the Yukon crosses the Dalton highway and the its just a 100 mile trip one way, oh yeah, there's some rapids going that direction but new motor should be able to make it back up river through it. Between now and then early run Kings should start showing up off Deep creek and I will be there with my Kayak 4 days. Then my daughter is flying back up and moving in the next week end so I figure to stay close to home that week so I will be sticking close to home and do the breakin on outboard then. May be able to shoot across Cook Inlet and sqeeze in a day trip fishing. This Yukon trip is really cutting into my fishing and I won't be able to make the Jamboree either but that does remind I may be in for some difficulty. Sourdough says he's not providing much but my sister is telling she has all I will need at camp. I have heard that before! I can't wait to get that Yukon trip out of the way and get back to fishing but it will be nice to have another bug out location established on 212 acres on the Yukon.

----------


## canid

i harvested a large crop of green mustard seed-heads. a bunch of the seed will be put up for replanting, and a bunch of it will be rough ground and made into a nice condiment.

i put up some peas for re-planting, and plan to make samosas again.

i planted cucumbers, parsley, harvested some more spuds, and tended the rest of the garden.

i weeded the whole yard [more to cut down on moisture retaining cover that has been harboring more snails than i'd like, and to add more humic bulk to the compost than for aesthetics].

most importantly, i improved morale by scaling a ladder in a death defying feat of cherry picking to make a nice large cobbler.

i spent some more 'outreach' time soliciting programming jobs, applied for some more regular part-time positions, and did some maintenance on my bicycle and motorcycle.

----------


## oldsoldier

Went to grocery this morning and tor whatever reason I waliked down the Isle that had the Tea and koolaid and such. They had the little individual packets of kool-aid as well as instant tea that you mix in a bottle of water. Came 8 to a pack for $1 I bought half a dozen of each for my stores.

----------


## canid

oh! i also started about a gallon and a half of cherry wine. it should do wonders to help me survive this fall.

----------


## Stargazer

I finally got around to installing a small air compressor in the Jeep.I mounted it on the inside of the tail gate.I have one of the yellow coil air hoses that stretches to around 25 feet.I can reach all tires with it and it is easy to store.We will see how long the hose lasts though.It feels like thin plastic.

----------


## BENESSE

> oh! i also started about a gallon and a half of cherry wine. it should do wonders to help me survive this fall.


How did you prepare it?
Can a simpleton in a NYC high-rise do it?

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

> I have a GPS that is smarter than I am. I purchased it a year ago and don't know how work half its functions. I worked with it more today and figured a few more things out. I have a camera the same way but the difference is it came with a two volume set of books explaining how it works. The GPS came with instructions that only tells you what it can do and no explaination of how. Fantastic gizmo though I just have to keep after it to be able to use its full potential.



Ha!  I know what you mean, Alaskan Survivalist!  I purchased one about a year ago too, and every time I use it, I find something new it can do!  I have to say, it is a bit unnerving to trust yourself to some computer generated lady's voice with an English accent!

Tended to my garden a little bit over the weekend, but it's been raining on and off so much, I can't really do much.  My tomatoes are fruiting nicely and I can't wait to enjoy those!

Candid--you crack me up!--"most importantly, i improved morale by scaling a ladder in a death defying feat of cherry picking to make a nice large cobbler."  Very funny!

----------


## crashdive123

Picked up six, 550 round, boxes of 22lr.

----------


## Camp10

Replaced the door to my outhouse up at camp. :Innocent: ..I guess a bear didnt like the last one.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

> Picked up six, 550 round, boxes of 22lr.



I am going to like wintering at the Crash B&B. How much did they cost....?

----------


## Sourdough

I bought a 5 quart Pressure Cooker. It will never see the light of day, accept for survival cooking. So I hope to never, ever use it. Also bought a large Crockpot which I hope to put in to service this winter.

----------


## BENESSE

> I bought a 5 quart Pressure Cooker. It will never see the light of day, accept for survival cooking. So I hope to never, ever use it. Also bought a large Crockpot which I hope to put in to service this winter.


You're _already_ in a survival mode of sorts.
What has to happen before you start using that pressure cooker? 
What if _nothing_ happens? Just the same ol', same ol'. Aren't you gonna be sorry you missed out?

----------


## TucsonMax

Originally Posted by crashdive123  View Post
Picked up six, 550 round, boxes of 22lr.




> I am going to like wintering at the Crash B&B. How much did they cost....?


Funny... I just did the same cost me $20/box at Walmart... have been out for over a year, just started getting LR back-in in any quantity.

----------


## crashdive123

> I am going to like wintering at the Crash B&B. How much did they cost....?


$18.95 a box at Wal Mart (up from $13.95 about 8 months ago).

----------


## TucsonMax

I made second trip to Honeyville retail store in Chandler, AZ (about 90 miles away) bought several cases of #10s and 25lb bags, plus some singles of stuff to try.  Found out my incredible picky family all like grits... likes-um a lot and that's great because I can add about a zillion things to them and make infinite dishes. 

Bought a couple of very cheap fire starters and discovered either they stink, or I do.. could get a spark, after 100 dings, but never ignite anything.  I'm sticking with the magnifying glass, which works better in these parts.

----------


## oldsoldier

Realized after a friend who's prepping that no matter how well you try you always forget something then you have to do the homer simpson slap yourself and say DUH!!!

All the stuff I've got and I forgot......................... SALT!!!! i only have a couple pounds in my pantry.... I see a trip to walmart real soon.

----------


## rebel

A few rounds.

----------


## Rick

Whiskey or bullets?

----------


## Sourdough

> Whiskey or bullets?




Rounds could also be: Unsplit firewood that is cut to length, Called Rounds.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, buts that work. The whiskey and bullets are fun.

----------


## tatersalad

joined the forum as part of getting serious about preparing. Have a lot to do, but at least I'm started now.

----------


## crashdive123

One step at a time Tatersalad - one step at a time.

----------


## Rick

Yeah. Tater first, then salad, then tatersalad.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Welcome tatersalad!  Better late than never!

This week I bought a Coleman Dual Burner Stove.  It's awesome!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Welcome tatersalad!  Better late than never!
> 
> This week I bought a Coleman Dual Burner Stove.  It's awesome!!!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Hey!  You been in my workshop??? :Smile:

----------


## Trabitha

Stumbled on a Coleman 1400 watt car/home generator for under 150.00!  At least I can keep my fridge running for a bit in a power outage.  :Wink:

----------


## oldtrap59

Bought a pressure canner to put up some of the garden produce. I know that freezing is much easier and you have to weigh in the cost of the flats, rings and jars but if the power goes out that may not seem so bad compared to losing the whole works. Have been buying jars at the yard sales and flea markets for some time now looking to make this change in our food processing. Always make sure the jar lips are smooth without chips and cracks. Still will be doing some freezing too. However, the idea of canned meat, fish and veggies in the larder is a good feeling.

Wife has been working at putting the plums up. She makes a killer plum jelly. Nothing better on hot biscuits with some butter. I lied . Alot of butter!!!!!!!

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Wow, those Coleman two burner stoves are the same as when my Dad had one in 1965. Built like a tank and makes a tree stump into a kitchen. Good designs last.

----------


## Ken

> Wow, those Coleman two burner stoves are the same as when my Dad had one in 1965. Built like a tank and makes a tree stump into a kitchen. Good designs last.


 :Sneaky2:   I had one of them in 1965.

----------


## Rick

I little bit different preparation this week-end. My wife and I attended a FamilyLife Marriage Getaway. It's called a Week-end to Remember. It gives you the chance to put aside life's distractions and focus on each other in a Christian setting. 

Even after 36 years of marriage it's important to take the time to remind yourself of all the good things and reconfirm yourself as part of the team. 

If you are newly married, I think it would be a GREAT retreat week-end with a lot of skills learning (negotiation, conflict management, how "they" think, etc.)

Not trying to make this a religious post but for many it is the most important planning you can do.

http://www.familylife.com/site/c.dnJ...conference.htm

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

> I had one of them in 1965.


So true.  My dad had one when I was a kid and we used it all the way up into my 30's.  It finally lost it's battle with age, but man, we used it all the time for years!  

I haven't used my new one yet (well, accept to play around with it a bit), but I have a feeling it's gonna outlast me!

----------


## Rick

Unless you let them rust to pieces that simply don't run out of life. Keep them dry and they will work, literally, forever.

----------


## rebel

A new sofa and chair.  According to the wify, we should be comfy for the "big one".

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I finally got around to getting another Stihl. I've been gearing up for bush construction with only a few small items and a small backhoe yet to get and then mount it all on one of my Coots.

----------


## Rick

Wife: "You're not buying that."
Me: "Oh, come on. We'll need something for bush construction."
Wife: "You're not buying that."
Me: "You just don't get it." (shaking head)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Rick, I was thinking a towable backhoe like this one

http://www.drpower.com/twoStepInquir...rkw=dr+backhoe

Or a small tractor mounted one like the one I put on my Otter only this time attached to my Coot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It needs to be small enough to be transported by boat or helicopter.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Haha, Rick, too funny.  And completely accurate!  Sometimes ya just have to go out and buy something and then "lose" the receipt!

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Hmm, apparently nobody did anything this week to prepare?  Not good.  I picked cucumbers from my survival garden and pickled them with dill from my garden.  Got a good 20 mason jars full of them.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I purchased some manually operated things in preparation for rising energy costs. Bycycles for wife and daughter and a large hand saw. I also purchased chimney pipe and fittings to install second wood stove in house.

----------


## huntermj

Orderd a generator from Cabellas. 3500 watt delivered to my door for 316.00.
Bought Peterson's "Medicinal Plants and Herbs" book. I'm looking forward to getting out in the field with it.

----------


## Justin Case

Busted out the Alice pack,  Going to get it packed soon.

----------


## Stargazer

Picked up 4 Kerosene lanterns at a yard sale. I guess you can never have enough of them.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I purchased another 14x30 stuff sack for my 3rd set of arctic gear. I still need a pair of rubberized, cleated mukluks to complete set. Spending time between downpours digging solar greenhouse. I pulled out fishing gear to stock up freezer this week, the first of 4 annual trips I make to put up food. I missed my first trip this year due to my Yukon River obligation.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

> Orderd a generator from Cabellas. 3500 watt delivered to my door for 316.00.
> Bought Peterson's "Medicinal Plants and Herbs" book. I'm looking forward to getting out in the field with it.


Let us know how that generator works.  Was thinking of getting a Troy Bilt one...

----------


## Camp10

> This morning I put on eight different brands of medium sized band-aids, one on each finger to test their durability, sticking power, and comfort.   Plastic, cloth, waterproof, etc.  There are considerable differences.


Curad's extreme hold are the ones that I have found to be the best.  They are fabric and come in all the weird shapes that I need for my fingers,etc.  They are about the only ones that will stay on my hands all day when I am working with my 20kv gloves.  What did you use and what were your findings?

----------


## samigirl

well as for me I bought 25 pds of rice and put it in mylar bag inside 5 gal bucket also same for oats and potato flakes so i stored 75 pds of food now also dehydrated 3 large pkgs of strawberries and 2 cherries. i've gotta get it buried so it will be safe in the future.also bought a nice neck knife 50 more feet of paracord not bad for 1 week I'd say

----------


## Rick

Um...sjj....Eight? One on each finger? Had a couple get away didn't you. It happens. They're like socks. Hard to keep a set.

----------


## crashdive123

Finished rotating all of my gasoline.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

I did some planting in my garden for Fall harvest: radishes, carrots, kale, and cauliflower.  Fortunately, it stays warm enough here that I can plant in mid-summer and still get plenty of crop throughout September and sometimes even in to October.

----------


## Ken

> They're like socks. Hard to keep a set.


Missing socks?  My ex-father-in-law owned an appliance repair service for over 30 years.  He was of the opinion that washing machines are responsible for almost all missing socks.  A pretty good percentage of his washer repair calls were because a sock got jammed in the washer discharge pump.  He figured that well over 99% actually made their way through those pumps, never to be worn again.   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Missing socks?  My ex-father-in-law owned an appliance repair service for over 30 years.  He was of the opinion that washing machines are responsible for almost all missing socks.  A pretty good percentage of his washer repair calls were because a sock got jammed in the washer discharge pump.  He figured that well over 99% actually made their way through those pumps, never to be worn again.


And here all this time we've been blaming the dryer.

----------


## Rick

And I've been hanging on to the unmatched socks thinking the other will show up. Looks like it's time to hold a singles only dance.

----------


## Aurelius95

> I little bit different preparation this week-end. My wife and I attended a FamilyLife Marriage Getaway. It's called a Week-end to Remember. It gives you the chance to put aside life's distractions and focus on each other in a Christian setting. 
> 
> Even after 36 years of marriage it's important to take the time to remind yourself of all the good things and reconfirm yourself as part of the team. 
> 
> If you are newly married, I think it would be a GREAT retreat week-end with a lot of skills learning (negotiation, conflict management, how "they" think, etc.)
> 
> Not trying to make this a religious post but for many it is the most important planning you can do.
> 
> http://www.familylife.com/site/c.dnJ...conference.htm



I have not been to one of these types of retreats, but I've been to others.  Weekends away, focusing on your marriage, is one of the best things you can do (IMHO).  We also enjoy spending the weekend camping, just the two of us.  'nuff said.

----------


## Aurelius95

Received a very good looking sheath for my SOG field pup. I hated the standard one that came with it.

http://wilderness-survival.net/forum...ad.php?t=12745

----------


## lennyjonn

I live on the oregon coast. Lots of scare words around here about quakes and tsaunamis. My house has now become my haven because if the SHTF and we get a major quake, as some are predicting then there will be no where to go. Bridges down, no electric, no running water, obviously food stores closed. So I've started stocking up and plan to hunker down until things straighten out. Don't plan on having to ask the authorities for help. Certainly don't want them coming around and confiscating my weapons like New Orleans after Katrina. Canned food, dry food, stored H2O, candles, coleman fuel, some basic meds. Lots of sleeping bags and blankets. And food for the hounds. Someone posted about the use of charcoal, which I hadn't thought of. Good idea. If the quake doesn't rock my house of the foundation I can do this. Any ideas?

----------


## crashdive123

> I live on the oregon coast. Lots of scare words around here about quakes and tsaunamis. My house has now become my haven because if the SHTF and we get a major quake, as some are predicting then there will be no where to go. Bridges down, no electric, no running water, obviously food stores closed. So I've started stocking up and plan to hunker down until things straighten out. Don't plan on having to ask the authorities for help. Certainly don't want them coming around and confiscating my weapons like New Orleans after Katrina. Canned food, dry food, stored H2O, candles, coleman fuel, some basic meds. Lots of sleeping bags and blankets. And food for the hounds. Someone posted about the use of charcoal, which I hadn't thought of. Good idea. If the quake doesn't rock my house of the foundation I can do this. Any ideas?


Ideas about what - using charcoal?  Bugging in?

----------


## mountain mama

I did a lot of harvesting this week: currants, tomatoes, squash, & raspberries.  As soon as I get back from taking the youngun' to college, I am going to store all these goodies (the ones that haven't already been prepared/eaten).

----------


## lennyjonn

I guess I wasn't clear about my situation. I basically live on a large island. Can't drive more than a couple miles north, south, or east without coming upon a bridge. There is no west to escape, just ocean. Experts say the bridges will go down, so there is no Bugging Out. Don't know what that means anyway, Bugging Out from what??? Alien spacecraft?, nuclear war?, the end of society as we know it?, inflation, recession, unemployment, What?
Any thing I read suggests staying in place. Here I have shelter, food storage, and security. What I was asking in my post was what did I overlook in my survival thinking. Would like intelligent responses. Not sarcasm.

----------


## Winnie

I don't think Crash was being sarcastic Lenny. Bugging in is simply staying at home instead of leaving(bugging out). Many of us here have planned to bug in rather than bug out. There are plenty of threads about it. 
Tinned food, dehydrated food, dried food. Hygene items, water supply. There's lots of info about on the boards.

----------


## crashdive123

My question was a serious one.  Bugging in, or sheltering in place is my preference, but I realize that there may be times when I have to bug out.  For me, I consider bugging out to be leaving quickly, and being gone anywhere from a few hours to a week or so.  An example of a brief stay away from home might be - a chemical spill.  A longer stay might be a hurricane.  For your situation, not knowing the elevation of where you live, I can see where a tsunami warning must be taken seriously.  If the potential wave is tall/strong enough to take out the bridges, is it tall/powerful enough to reach you?  If so, and there is ample warning, bugging out (leaving until the danger passes) might be wise.  If it fizzles, or is not too destructive and leaves the bridges in place - you bug out may only last a few hours or up to a day.  If it is in fact a bridge killer, then you must be prepared to be away much longer.

----------


## Rick

And bugging out might also be a consideration depending on the advance notice you receive. An hour or more passed on the Christmas tsunami before it hit in some locations. Not much time but it might be enough to get out of Dodge. Would you be able to get all your gear together and vamoose in an hour? That's where a bug out bag would be needed. 

As Crash said a chemical spill, a meth lab or any number of man made events could force you out of your house and off the island. What if an earthquake makes living on the island impossible? 

To your question for sheltering in place, here are the basic categories you need to consider. 

1. Individual Needs
2. Special Needs (Baby, Child, Disability)
3. Money and Documentation
4. Sanitation
5. Food and Water
6. Tools
7. Communications
8. Vehicles
9. First Aid
10. Pets and Animals

You don't have to fix or fulfill each of them today. Pick one or two and start to work on them as time and resources permit.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Just curious: How many people would rather stay-put in an emergency or flee?  I guess I'd considered myself prepared for both, but more so for staying-put (if circumstances allow it).  Maybe I should re-examine my flee plan, huh?

----------


## crashdive123

I think most here would prefer to stay in place.  I would, but am prepared to leave if needed.

----------


## samigirl

i bought three knives and 5 dozen ear of corn and dehydrated it

----------


## Rick

I went through my BOB this afternoon and migrated everything over to the MOLLE packs. Rotated the APAKs in the BOBs and made out a list of items I'd like to add. The weight is a little high for where I'd like to be; 40lbs on mine and 30 on my wife's. I think different sleeping bags will bring that weight down three or four pounds. Our current bags are 7.5 pounds. I added a .357 to my BOB along with ammo. Still some changes and adjustments to make but it's an ongoing process.

----------


## Sourdough

I installed the first layer of insulation into the floor joists of the new cabin.

----------


## jgcoastie

I bought another 300rds of .22LR, 200rds of 9mm, and I hand-loaded another 50rds of 150gr SPBT for my .308 Win...

Next week is turning about 50lbs of deer meat into jerky and sealing it up.

----------


## crashdive123

> I installed the first layer of insulation into the floor joists of the new cabin.


What type of insulation do you use - batten, rigid, other?  I'm curious what works best for the temps that you experience.

----------


## Sourdough

> What type of insulation do you use - batten, rigid, other?  I'm curious what works best for the temps that you experience.



Both. I just but the fiberglass batts in, and later I'll put 2" rigid under that.

----------


## Sourdough

> I got a feeling that wood burner is going to seem like it puts out a lot  "more" heat - and theres going to be a lot "less" wood splitting



I hope so, it will have three (3) types of heat (Wood stove, Stove Oil Toyo, and Electric)

----------


## Rick

I assume you going to have a similar issue with venting the Toyo as you had with the waste pipe with regard to snow and ice? I don't know that's why I'm asking.

----------


## Erratus Animus

I gathered several dozen yucca stalks to practice my bow drill and hand drill with as well as horse weed. Also updated my knowledge of local plants that may provide an ember.

----------


## Sourdough

> I assume you going to have a similar issue with venting the Toyo as you had with the waste pipe with regard to snow and ice? I don't know that's why I'm asking.



NO. The Toyo stoves are direct vent, they vent horizontally out a side wall, and the exhaust vent is INSIDE of the air INTAKE which pre-heats the combustion air from outside.

----------


## Rick

Well that's a clever set up. I'll bet it saves fuel by preheating it. Which of the three is going to be your primary source of heat?

----------


## Alec_end

I have been working on physical conditioning so every night before I go to sleep I do 3 sets of 30 push ups and 3 sets of 50 sit ups. I have also been stock piling cans of food in the bush land of my Nan's farm and I and going to start going growing fruit trees next to where I am storing the supplies.

----------


## Rick

Keep a close eye on the cans. They will rust just from humidity. If they can get wet they will rust much faster.

----------


## NCO

I bought myself a new thermos bottle. "Retki Prosteel, 0.75l." Seems pretty good. It is the thermos the FDF Special Forces use, so I'm pretty confident. It has 5 year heat keeping guarantee. When you pour in boiling liquid (100C) it will be 80C after 6h and 65C after 12h, which I feel is pretty good. Nice way to carry hot drinking with you. Especially during winter!

I also reminded the forums that I hate Mora with a passion.

----------


## Rick

Well, there you go. It's those long winter nights that have you messed up. If you lived in a place where daylight and dark were "normal" then you'd have an appreciation for a great knife instead of that puko...poco...whatever that dull bladed thing is.

----------


## Camp10

> I also reminded the forums that I hate Mora with a passion.


Lol!  Just think of all the knife sharpening practice your missing out on!! :Sneaky2:   I am giving a Mora a second try because I said in a post I would.  To be honest, this stainless one has proven to be pretty rugged.  That said, I cant wait to destroy it so I can go back to my real knife!

----------


## Rick

Just for that we're going to banish you to Finland and force you to use a Puukko from now on!

----------


## Camp10

Now, I'm giving it a fair try and I am faithfully carrying it instead of my handmade knife every weekend outing.  It might make bird season on my side this year as well.  I think that I am holding up very well for a knifemaker!

----------


## crashdive123

> I bought myself a new thermos bottle. "Retki Prosteel, 0.75l." Seems pretty good. It is the thermos the FDF Special Forces use, so I'm pretty confident. *It has 5 year heat keeping guarantee.* When you pour in boiling liquid (100C) it will be 80C after 6h and 65C after 12h, which I feel is pretty good. Nice way to carry hot drinking with you. Especially during winter!
> 
> I also reminded the forums that I hate Mora with a passion.


It'll keep stuff hot for five years?  Now that's impressive.

----------


## Rick

I had never heard of Retki before. They make some nice gear.

----------


## NCO

> It'll keep stuff hot for five years?  Now that's impressive.


Was the explanation really that bad... :Blushing:  I do still get lost in translation every now and then. What I meant is that the heat keeping values mentioned in my post have guarantee of staying on that level for five years.

@Rick: Googled them, didn't you? I have other stuff from the same company. And I must say that I really like them. Only thing from them I have so far managed to break was a headlamp. It didn't seem to like me stepping on it...

----------


## crashdive123

> Was the explanation really that bad... I do still get lost in translation every now and then. What I meant is that the heat keeping values mentioned in my post have guarantee of staying on that level for five years.
> 
> @Rick: Googled them, didn't you? I have other stuff from the same company. And I must say that I really like them. Only thing from them I have so far managed to break was a headlamp. It didn't seem to like me stepping on it...


Nah, you did just fine.  Sometimes, in order to appreciate my humor, you need to have a love of Swedish knives. :Innocent:

----------


## NCO

Ok, adding this item to the to-do-list and checking the chance of succes:

Item No. 184: Learn to appreciate all of crashdive123's humor by learning to like Swedish knives.

Chance of success: 0%.

Reason: Fully rational and well argumented hate towards Swedish knives.

----------


## Alec_end

Arrr ok man thanks for the advice i will put a tarp over and around them ot keep the water off.

Cheers alec

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

> Ok, adding this item to the to-do-list and checking the chance of succes:
> 
> Item No. 184: Learn to appreciate all of crashdive123's humor by learning to like Swedish knives.
> 
> Chance of success: 0%.
> 
> Reason: Fully rational and well argumented hate towards Swedish knives.


LMAO.  Good stuff.

----------


## oldsoldier

Added 12 pairs each of cotton and wool socks for wife and I to our emergency gear. As well as went to warehouse store with a friend and I picked up 50# each of sugar, salt, dry beans, rice.  Also 3 gallon size "jugs" of honey.

----------


## Winnie

Started putting up produce. Froze some, canned and some dried some.

----------


## NCO

Bought some canned fruits, harvested 'shrooms, dehydrated 'shrooms, sharpened knives, tested firekit, watched Dual Survival on You Tube, Planned a hunting trip for this fall and sharpened the hatchet.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I am driving into Anchorage today to pick up a Wall tent from Alaska Tent and Tarp. They manufacture gear made for Alaska and have the tent I want in stock (the last one). I also want to get another Sheepherders Packer stove to heat it. They sell those also and temporarily out of stock but they are expecting a shipment before noon so I will get there about One Oclock and hope they have it. 

Wall tents are good as a means to transition into developing a home. In a few hours poles can be cut to support tent and a nice camp set. The next day I can cut up enough lumber with my chainsaw to build a frame and floor to make it a permenent structure that would see me through an Alaskan winter. The next day I use the same pole structure that supported the wall tent and through a trap over it for cook shack. Then I build a larger pole structure and tarp and begin building cabin under it. Weather does not stop progress. I have everthing else I described in the "Basic Comforts of life" http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ad.php?t=10960. 

I hardly expect anyone to take anything I say to heart with so much information to the contrary about survival but of all I have said "The Basic Comforts of life" is the best advice I have to give. That and potatoes has seen me through some lean times. Not as interesting or entertaining as other discussion but factual enough for me to bet my life and the lives of my family on. I've been there.

----------


## hunter63

DW and I have been "putting food by" canning, drying, freezing.......

Major cleaning and re-aranging of basement "shop" in prep for winter.

Packing/re-packing gear/checking truck for fall hunting.

----------


## NCO

Bought a Halti Green 65 Backpack.
Link to details

Got it for 140e (that's about $183) I've been after a good ergonomic backpack for a while and this is it. I tested it with about 110lbs of weight in the shop before buying, and it was really good to carry! I doubt I'll never go over 60lbs with it, but it's nice to know I have the capability.

----------


## Rick

I can go over 60 pounds with my pack, too. That's why I carry a chain in the truck. I can drag it wherever I go.

----------


## Jendeere

I bought 26# buckets of wheat at Walmart for $10.

----------


## Rick

Seriously?! Did they have them in the grocery? On sale?

----------


## Jendeere

They were on the baking aisle. I don't think it was a sale or anything, got one a few weeks back too.

----------


## Rick

I guess I'm heading to Wally Wonka tomorrow to see what they have. Thanks.

----------


## Jendeere

I hope you are able to find some, please let us know if your Walmart carries it.  Its hard white wheat in square buckets, if that helps any.

----------


## hunter63

Spent some time loading up some fired brass....hunting is opening.
Putting garden to bed.

----------


## hunter63

> I hope you are able to find some, please let us know if your Walmart carries it.  Its hard white wheat in square buckets, if that helps any.


Took you tip, thanks!) and checked ou the local Wally world, this morning.
Didn't find the buckets, but did find a #25 bag for like $12 bucks.

I get there and they had both Hard White Spring Wheat, and Hard Red Spring Wheat.
So as I didn't pay too much attention to "Type" (sorry), I got the Hard White.

Whats the difference?

Can you tell I don't know squat about wheat?
Now the good news, I did pick up a grinder awhile back, and on my list of winter projects is making my own flour and bread from it.

----------


## Rick

Here you go....

http://www.texaswheat.org/images/E01...heat_types.pdf

----------


## hunter63

Thanks, Rick, seems I did something right, but I thinking it wouldn't make too much difference?

Anyway I added site to favorites, and will continue my making preps for this new skill.

----------


## scottmphoto

The only thing that I've really done this week is to break out my bow and practice with it. Bow deer season opens here tomorrow and runs until Feb. 28. Closer to muzzleloader and gun season, I'll be getting the guns ready. Last week I loaded some .303 British and 7.62x54R.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I've been do some gun trading. I've gotten rid of 3 and picked up one so I'm almost cured, not completely but getting better, still can't go to gunstores, that's how I wound up with the one I got. I've been trading guns for military surplus gear. Some of the things I like the best I have gotten is British web gear, a large DPM nylon tarp, a Gortex Bivy bag and a antique canteen. This stuff is going to keep me busy a while testing and integrating it into my system. One trade I really enjoyed Me and the other guy just went through our stuff and pulled out excess and stuff we did not need, put it in a pile and then just blindly traded piles. We both walked away happy.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Planted some late season sweet corn in my garden and am starting to harvest a bit of it.  AHH!  Nothing better than home grown, organic sweet corn!

----------


## crashdive123

Cut a little wood.  Now I've got to split it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

But you...uh....live in Florida. Are you making sawdust?

----------


## Winnie

Put up some more canned tomato sauce. Crash has reminded me to order another cord of logs!
Oh, I think he's making woodchips, Rick. (But judging by the colour of the ones already there, I'm beginning to wonder if he's not hiding a crime or two :EEK!: )

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I picked up a SKS and Camoed my Stainless steel M77. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Asger

I got my own axe!!

----------


## Sourdough

Bought 48 pounds of "Sailor Boy" Pilot Bread Biscuts.

----------


## Batch

I put up the Hennesee and another hammock I have. Then I got the grand-daughter and we practiced survival sitting, survival napping and survival swinging.

Tough work, I know. But, I want to be prepared... Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> Cut a little wood.  Now I've got to split it.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




Crash, don't split those big "rounds",yet! 
Those are perfect "hawk logs", for throwing hawks.
Just need a tripod.
When done they will already be split.

----------


## Old GI

With his Poppa's and Mama's permission, my 12 yo grandson gets his Heritage Arms 22lr/22mag convertible Rough Rider next week for his belated birthday surprise.  Cheap, pretty good starter handgun.  He already successfully hunts around the farm with a 20 gauge single shot Rossi. :Santasmile:

----------


## nell67

Which stihl is that,crash?

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, don't split those big "rounds",yet! 
> Those are perfect "hawk logs", for throwing hawks.
> Just need a tripod.
> When done they will already be split.


I'm going to leave them in tact for now.  I'll probably slice them a little thinner.  Right now they weigh over 100 lbs each.




> Which stihl is that,crash?


290 Farm Boss.

----------


## Rick

AS - What did you use to camo those firearms?

----------


## Old GI

> With his Poppa's and Mama's permission, my 12 yo grandson gets his Heritage Arms 22lr/22mag convertible Rough Rider next week for his belated birthday surprise.  Cheap, pretty good starter handgun.  He already successfully hunts around the farm with a 20 gauge single shot Rossi.


YIPPPEEEE!!!!  Finishing up work in a few hours and will be going to deliver said revolver and spending the whole week with the kids and grandkids (or until I wear out my welcome).  Going to the farm in the box canyon way out of Monticello, NM (near Truth-or-Consequences); one of Geromino's strongholds.  Up the hill behind the kids' adobe house, you can still see fire sites that the lookouts used.  Further down the canyon, there are caves with writing on the walls.  It's great, not to forget the hot springs; great for the older people, like my bride, Oma. :chair:   Ouch

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> YIPPPEEEE!!!!  Finishing up work in a few hours and will be going to deliver said revolver and spending the whole week with the kids and grandkids (or until I wear out my welcome).  Going to the farm in the box canyon way out of Monticello, NM (near Truth-or-Consequences); one of Geromino's strongholds.  Up the hill behind the kids' adobe house, you can still see fire sites that the lookouts used.  Further down the canyon, there are caves with writing on the walls.  It's great, not to forget the hot springs; great for the older people, like my bride, Oma.  Ouch


It's great to be a kid again even if it's just for a week. Have fun!

----------


## Rick

Stay safe or at least stay out of reach.

----------


## oldsoldier

added two mixed boxes (50) of the millineum food bars. Friend got them and didn't like them so I bought them for fifty cents each.

----------


## Brazito

Bought two boxes of 7.62 X 39 for the SKS. Gonna get back in the habit of buying one box of ammo a week.

7.62 X 39
9MM
380

----------


## BornthatWay

Bought some dehydrated soups and pasta at grocery store. Have been trying to hike some everyday to get in better shape just in case would have to bug out on foot.  I have the back from hell per my surgeon. Nothing he can do until they are able to transplant an entire spine. And have a crappy heart so have to be careful but need to be as ready as possible.

----------


## Justin Case

> Bought some dehydrated soups and pasta at grocery store. Have been trying to hike some everyday to get in better shape just in case would have to bug out on foot.  I have the back from hell per my surgeon. Nothing he can do until they are able to transplant an entire spine. And have a crappy heart so have to be careful but need to be as ready as possible.


Bugging out on foot leaves few options,  unless you live on the outskirts of the wilderness, B/o on foot is not a good option,  better to prepare to "Bug in",,  imo

----------


## Rick

Depends on the event. It might better to bug out by foot than to simply expire on the spot.

----------


## Justin Case

> Depends on the event. It might better to bug out by foot than to simply expire on the spot.


What kind of event can you outrun on foot ?

----------


## Rick

A meth lab in the neighborhood that requires evacuation. A wild fire. A house fire. A chemical spill. A dam in jeopardy of failing. A nuclear accident at a power plant upwind from your location. Just to name a few.

----------


## Justin Case

I wouldnt really consider those things "Bugging out"  more like going to visit family for a short time,,  when i think of bugging out, i tend to think long term. why would the things you listed require bugging out on foot ?

----------


## Sourdough

Yesterday & Today I have been bringing in the jars and can goods (38,654 cans of sardines) into the cabin, and taking other food out to the barn.

----------


## Rick

I'm not saying it would require it just suggesting it might. Maybe your car is in the shop or it has a flat tire or any number of things that might prevent you from driving it not the least of which was that neighbor you don't like that stuck the .45 up your nose and took the keys because his hoopty won't make it very far.

----------


## Justin Case

Point taken,,,,

----------


## Rick

Point given.

----------


## Rick

> 38,654 cans of sardines


Uh, how many crackers do you have to go with those?

----------


## crashdive123

Who you calling a.............oops.  Nevermind.

----------


## Rick

I didn't call you a sardine.

----------


## BENESSE

I have a feeling those sardines will go the way of rancid ramens.
In which case no soggy crackers are gonna help much.

----------


## Rick

Oh, that's just yucky. Some time this spring he'll be in the back yard doing PT with the attack geese and off in the distance he'll here a Pop! then another and before long it will sound like popcorn as tins of bloated sardines begin exploding. This is going to make the Blob look like a pet Chita!!!! Run now, Sourdough, while you still have the chance!!!!

----------


## BENESSE

Oh, SD will force himself to eat it no matter what.
You see, _our_ rules of grossness don't apply to him.

----------


## Rick

Oh yeah. Drivin' the porcelain bus. Been there, done that, stopped drinkin'.

----------


## NCO

Bought 50 pieces of NIKE Hunting Top 12-70-16, 3,75mm ball, 42g, shotgun shells and 500 pieces Remington Thunderbolt .22 rounds... Checked and test fired both the 2 barrel 12/70 Valmet shotgun and TOZ-8 .22 rifle. Going hunting in two weeks.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Did some pre-winter gardening in my survival garden.  Fertilized for the last time to give my plants a boost before it gets really cold.  Used Protogrow--the stuff is amazing.  Also put a light layer of mulch on top of everything and pruned what I could.

----------


## SARKY

Just got the wifes Kifaru Navigator in and am setting it up for her.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I picked up a Mosin Nagant with accessories for 109 bucks. A Case of 440 rounds for another 120 dollars. Thats cheaper than ammo alone usually costs me. I've been getting rid of my guns just because my eyesight is getting worse. I see good enough for most stuff but hardly good enough to sit on a big investment in weapons. A simple reliable basic weapon makes more sense to me at this stage of my life. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

AS, be VERY careful, those things get real addicting, especially at $79.99 (Dunhams).
(What year?)
Still cool to pick up a "BIC" high powered rifle.......with cheap ammos (still) makes a good deployment back up. (stash them everywhere).

----------


## hunter63

Checked over DW's car, (thanks again for the reminder, Rick), BOB and emergency, gear.
Found it need brakes, rotors, etc........Getting fixed now.

Garden is put to bed, checking gear for the rest of hunting seasons, cruise the neighborhood, for straw bales (decorations for Halloween, tossed), to mulch the balance of garden. 
Actually, after Thanksgiving, is better, most people do double duty these days.

----------


## Rick

> I picked up a Mosin Nagant


It's so sad to see someone else become an addict. Next it will be LER scopes. Then Absorbine Jr., for that broken shoulder, then butt pads to soften the recoil. The cheap price is just to lure you in.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I'm going the other direction. I'm getting rid of guns. This will replace two that I will be selling for a lot more money. I don't have any real plan for the money I'm putting into savings account but I like not being broke.

----------


## hunter63

> I'm going the other direction. I'm getting rid of guns. This will replace two that I will be selling for a lot more money. I don't have any real plan for the money I'm putting into savings account but I like not being broke.


Yeah, sure, that's the ticket.....right,... anyway the M38's are shorter.......

----------


## Rick

"I can quite any time I want." As I said, so sad.

----------


## kyratshooter

AK you are going to love that MN!  Simple, tough and accurate.  Also made for the Russian winters like you and SD have up there.  

If you decide to put a scope on it do it like Rick and I did.  No mods to the gun necessary.  I have just found that the rear sight is dovetailed on.  The dovetail is the same size as .22 scope groves.  That means you can mount a LER scope for just the price of the scope and rings, no mount required.

I need to get another spam can of the Russian stuff.    

I have been cleaning out the shop and rearranging the storage room.  Actually getting the reloaded ammo out of plastic buckets and into the ammo safe.  Also rearranging the food preps after the last shopping trip.  

I am getting worried about the floor in that room.  Gun safe, ammo safe and food preps all in an 8x12 area.  I put double joists and double sub floor in that room but I am still worried. 

I did find my stash of 1911 magazines, but not soon enough to outrun the two 10 round mags I ordered this weekend.  I wanted to try the 10 round ones anyhoo.  I also ordered a stash of full moon clips for my .45 wheelgun.

Now if I can just find that 12x scope.. :Wheelchair: .

----------


## oldsoldier

Finished signing the paperwork on the "retreat" property we have been trying to buy. As soon as it is filed well be the proud owners ( well us and the bank anyway) of 70 acres about an hour and a half from here.

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo - Next Jamboree at Oldsoldiers!

----------


## Camp10

> Finished signing the paperwork on the "retreat" property we have been trying to buy. As soon as it is filed well be the proud owners ( well us and the bank anyway) of 70 acres about an hour and a half from here.


Good for you!  Nothing like owning a little room to get up and stretch.

----------


## hunter63

> Good for you!  Nothing like owning a little room to get up and stretch.


Congrats, now you get to experiance the "two of everything", or what ever you need is in the "Other place", or I forgot my (insert whatever here) and the hardware stores close at 5 PM and are closed Sundays............
Love it!

----------


## Rick

Congrats!!! Pics of the place or it didn't happen!

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Finished signing the paperwork on the "retreat" property we have been trying to buy. As soon as it is filed well be the proud owners ( well us and the bank anyway) of 70 acres about an hour and a half from here.


That is some serious preparation!

----------


## Winnie

Yup we need pics OS! And congrats.

----------


## Camp10

> Congrats, now you get to experiance the "two of everything", or what ever you need is in the "Other place", or I forgot my (insert whatever here) and the hardware stores close at 5 PM and are closed Sundays............
> Love it!


That's the truth! Lol. Two sets of carpenter tools, two lawnmowers, two stacks of firewood, propane, etc,etc.  

The only advise I can give you for now,OS is to never head up there without your chainsaw.  I cant tell you how many times I've had to cut my way back out to the road to get back home.

----------


## oldsoldier

Oh yeah will most certianly post pics ASAP.  As for jamboree.... There is a large creek/small river that is the "back" border of the property that has about 3-4 pretty level acres and suprisingly is fairly brush free. Might make a decent site for a get together. I might have to make a 4X4 trail back there to get to it but should be okay nearest road is about a mile from the creek. When we looked at it we went in on a couple of atv's. I'll keep you posted.

----------


## Winnie

> Finished signing the paperwork on the "retreat" property we have been trying to buy. As soon as it is filed well be the proud owners ( well us and the bank anyway) of 70 acres about an hour and a half from here.


Pssst, Any room for a caretaker?  :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

Now Winnie, don't go disappointing our SD! 
You know you've got a standing offer from him. :Shifty:

----------


## crashdive123

I voted....

----------


## hunter63

Picked up a couple of Gamma seals, @Ace Hardware, $12 bucks and a couple of buckets.
Will be packing some "Preps", need to find some "food grade" buckets though for beans, rice, wheat.

Bought DW her own lap top, (and back up to this one).
Asked for a Gramma version, big keys, big screen, web cam, wireless and a lots of room for grandson and kids pic's.
Oh yeah, and some solitaire/game software.
And voted.

----------


## Winnie

> Now Winnie, don't go disappointing our SD! 
> You know you've got a standing offer from him.


No I haven't, He never did step up to the plate I think he's scared of me :2:

----------


## BENESSE

> No I haven't, He never did step up to the plate *I think he's scared of me*


He is probably convinced you've got super natural powers with the weather conditions.
Or maybe he's just scared of all the women.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

He's just afraid of commitment, whereas I'm afraid of being committed. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I did something today that most of you probably won't consider Emergency Preparedness but it's certainly "Preparedness" to me. I went for my routine colonoscopy this morning. Good report from the doc I'm pleased to say. Let me give you some stats on colo-rectal cancer that you might not know. 

1. It is the third most common type of cancer.
2. It is the third leading cause of cancer death. 
3. In 2008, some 149,000 Americans were diagnosed with the disease, and 50,000 died of it.
4. Experts believe that adequate screening could have prevented perhaps 60 percent of those deaths. 

If you are at least 50 years old with no known family history of colo-rectal cancer then talk to your doctor. You should undergo a colonoscopy ever 10 years starting at age 50. 

If you are like me and have a family history of the disease then you need to start earlier (I began at age 41) and have it perform more frequently. I have them done every 5 years.

I consider it a form of survival just as important as any of my other preps and urge you to talk to your doctor about it. The alternative is NOT something you want to subject yourself to. Even surviving the disease can alter your life style for the rest of your life.

----------


## BENESSE

Triple Kudos, Rick!
I went through it a couple of times and it's not as bad as some might think. Over quickly, and you don't feel a thing.
Git'er done if you haven't already. It'll be a load off your mind, not to mention other places.

----------


## crashdive123

I get one every five years.  Isn't the evening before the procedure such a joy?!?!?

----------


## BENESSE

Oh, but that empty, squeaky clean tummy feel? Pricless.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Picked this book up at Borders the other day: "Edible Wild Mushrooms of North America: A Field-To-Kitchen Guide"

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

So after changing clocks, checked/changed batteries in all smoke/CO detectors, flashlights, (I think), battery powered radios, emergency radios, walkie talkies, GPS, and what ever else I could think of.

Took all fire extinguishers down, tipped over and tapped base, loosens up the powder, checked gauges.

Repacked BOB's/hunting packs, seasonal stuff.

Checked over, fueled up and started gen-sets, snow blowers, filled up fuel cans with fresh fuel.

Packed truck for deer hunting.

----------


## Rick

Put the garden to bed today. I tossed all the mulch in and tilled it under. Tilled a bunch of heirloom tomatoes in too. Hopefully, I'll get plenty of volunteers next year. Some of the plants I pulled were volunteers from last year. Hopefully that counts as preparing for tomorrow. 

I picked up a 2 liter water bladder for one of my packs, too.

----------


## canid

i've been working on laying in a little bit of emergency reserve fuel (around the midsection, etc.)

i feel for those who can't keep their body fat down easily and have to work so hard for it, but i think i'd starve twice as quick as those people.

----------


## Rick

I agree. It must me terrible not to be able to keep your weight down you little ^%#$# %^$$$ .........@#$@#!

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I picked up 2-400 amp jell celled batteries to complete my auxilary power system. 1035 dollars, ouch!

----------


## LFM

I feel  like I'm starting late in the game, but I am starting. I'm putting together my BOB first. Ordered some fire stick, pick up a couple of bags at Walmart. Bought some of those fuel sticks, cotton balls, PJ (cool I get to play with fire) and some other items can opener, sporks, etc... I bought some Ramen noodle soup, Mtn House freeze dried Beef Stew and some other items. I'm thinking I better eat some of this now before I buy any amounts for storage.  
I plan on making and testing some hobo stoves this weekend, cooking and tasting some of the foods I picked up. Also  doing lots of reading. I'm finding the Web is good source of information.

----------


## crashdive123

Congratulations.  Everybody starts someplace, and every journey requires that first step.

----------


## Rick

It's never too late to get in the game. Every little bit you add is a bit closer. The truth is there is no end to it, however. Millions of dollars and dozens of decades later you'll still be saying, "Oh, look. That would be great if......".

----------


## crashdive123

> It's never too late to get in the game. Every lit bit you add is a bit closer. The truth is there is no end to it, however. Millions of dollars and dozens of decades later you'll still be saying, "Oh, look. That would be great if......".


Hehehehe.  Take stoves for instance....

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I purchased 20, 5 gallon gas cans for fuel storage. Up till now all I had was 3 boat tanks and 3 gas cans for a total of 22 1/2 gallons. I feel much better with 100 gallons more.

----------


## ravenscar

i learned to make a "jacks survival bow". so far i have had poor results with it, as it has a range of 5-10 yards and always knocks the arrow to the right  :Frown: 
I also taught myself how to knapp an old toliet into arrowheads

----------


## Rick

AS, what kind of cans did you purchase? The old Blitz cans are no longer manufactured because they don't pass current regulations and they no long stock parts for them except the spout.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> AS, what kind of cans did you purchase? The old Blitz cans are no longer manufactured because they don't pass current regulations and they no long stock parts for them except the spout.


I don't know the brand. They are red plastic like so many I have had before. I looked at tanks but the ones I saw would add about 4 dollars a gallon to the price of the fuel and most said for diesel only. The plastic cans add about two dollars per gallon and easier to fill and use. I used to have a boom truck with a 100 gallon tank on it I would keep full to syphon gas but traded it for 600 yards of gravel. It is about the right amount for my fuel storage needs.

----------


## Rick

I picked up four of the metal Blitz cans a couple of months before the regs changed (naturally) so I had a tough time finding the rubber gaskets that fit under the bung when one of them went bad. When I finally found them I order a bunch just so I'll have them. I keep 25 gallons of gas rotated and would like to store more but I really don't have any place safe to store that much fuel. Of course, one gallon vaporized would probably level a whole block. My house for sure.

----------


## Trabitha

Organized my camping/survival stuff and spent WAY too much at Sams Club.  OUCH!

----------


## randyt

are blitz cans the same thing as a jerry can? I have several jerry cans that are in need of spouts.

My preps consisted of simmering my traps in logwood, they had hung in the barn so long they had rusted a bit. Lined up some navy beans for 30 dollars a 50 pound bag. added a few hens to the flock. spread leaves on the garden. gosh there is probably more but I forget. oh yea I need to add, I made a door for the outhouse. as a cosmetic touch I simmered a couple rusty hinges in the logwood to give em a nice black color.

----------


## Rick

Jerry can is just a generic name applied to any number of metal fuel cans. Germany was the first manufacturer of metal fuel cans in the '30s (I think). Anyway, the Allies began using the term to denote metal fuel cans. And, yes, Blitz is one maker of Jerry cans. So are Wedco and Scepter. I think those are the big three in the U.S. As far as I know, all three are CARB compliant.

----------


## crashdive123

> Jerry can is just a generic name applied to any number of metal fuel cans. Germany was the first manufacturer of metal fuel cans in the '30s (I think). Anyway, the Allies began using the term to denote metal fuel cans. And, yes, Blitz is one maker of Jerry cans. So are Wedco and Scepter. I think those are the big three in the U.S. As far as I know, all three are CARB compliant.


I just learned something new.  Are any of the parts (like the gaskets you acquired) interchangeable?

----------


## Rick

No. As far as I know they are all proprietary. At least up until CARB regulations went into effect and I think they are still different. The Wedco can, for example, has a male "bung" (for lack of a better word. It's not really a bung) and requires a female spout. Blitz is just the opposite with a female bung and male spout. 

I would also guess that all the cans made for military use and/or NATO use are interchangeable.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess in a pinch, if you could find something like gaskets, you could pick up a sheet of gasket material and make your own.

----------


## randyt

my cans are probably at least 60 years old. I have no idea if they are carb compliant. I probably should think about upgrading.

----------


## Rick

Crash, you're correct. In fact, I had gone to Lowe's and did that very thing with the intent of making my own. I'm not certain how fuel will react with the gasket material but I was going to try it anyway. You'll find it in the plumbing section. They have two different thicknesses. 1/4 and 1/8 I think. That's by memory, however. That evening I found a site that had the gaskets so I ordered them. I kept the gasket material simply because with gasket material and JB Weld you can make just about anything. 

I found the gaskets at:

http://www.galaxyarmynavy.com/item-536.asp

They are twice as thick as OEM gaskets and you have to push down on the bung for the threads to catch. Otherwise, they are perfect. If you make your own remember that Blitz can seals have to be wide enough to cover the vent hole above the bung hole or they will leak.

----------


## crashdive123

I was thinking gasket material from an auto supply place might be a good source.  You can probably ensure that the material is resistant to petroleum products.

----------


## oldsoldier

You can always use the old "shade tree mechanic" version as well. use an existing gasket as a pattern and draw it out on a piece of cardboard like cereal boxes are made of. cut several layers and glue them together with a petroleum proof glue. Beleive it or not it works. I have needed a gasket in a pinch while doing a repair, parts stores were closed so I made my own. I've made them for carberator, head, valve cover gaskets and they work just fine. I actually had one I made for a carb gasket and it lasted 2 years without problems and was still functioning 2 years after I sold the vehicle to a friend.

----------


## Rick

Is he still a friend? I've actually never heard of that so it's something new for me. Thanks. Like many of you I did all my own work on my cars growing up. I didn't have any money to pay to have things done so I did it myself. That's one I had never ran across.

----------


## randyt

we made gaskets by taking the part that needed a gasket and laying the gasket material against it, then take a ball peen hammer and tapping the gasket material with the ball of the hammer. after a few gentle taps the edge of the part should cut the gasket material with the design the gasket needs to be.

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

Bought this flint and steel kit online the other day.  Can't wait to get it and try it out!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BK-72

I seldom post here (though I do lurk in the background and absorb a lot of the info), but I thought I'd share this.

Both of my boys (ages 18 and 15) have recently become interested in emergency preparedness. I'm not 100% quite sure what brought it on to be honest, but I'm not going to question it too hard. It gives us a chance to (re)bond together.

Currently we are researching equipment.

----------


## crashdive123

Good deal.  I'll bet you had more to do with their way of thinking than you admit.

----------


## ravenscar

found a scrape yesterday, folowed sign to the big creek where i lost it, but i found a walnut tree, lucky me

----------


## oldsoldier

BK..... wonderful news as the forum Gadget master, LOL, If I can help in anyway just holler.

----------


## Rick

I ordered a set of snowshoes and poles today. I ordered the military magnesium ones. We'll see how easily I can break my neck on them. Now, all I need is some snow. I got them from Sportsman's Guide. They have them on sale. 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=735811

The poles I ordered from Coleman's Surplus

http://store.colemans.com/cart/ski-poles-p-1746.html

----------


## Trabitha

Got some new leatherman multi tools from the big Cabella's sale this weekend, some more stormproof matches, and a cool backpack cook grill.
Also stocked up on 2 metal bins full pet food.  :Wink:

----------


## NCO

I bought woolen socks...

----------


## BK-72

I found a bunch of hotties for sale, grabbed a bunch.  :Big Grin: 


the hand warmer type hotties

----------


## kyratshooter

More food.

Ordered another knife.  Yea, like I need another knife!

----------


## randyt

been experimenting with grouse loads for my 06 and thurty thurty. for the 06 I'm using full patch bullets and a moderate powder charge. for the thurty thurty I'm using buckshot and a tiny charge of pistol powder. Figured these would be useful for potting small game.

----------


## rebel

20 pounds of rice and dried beans of different varieties sealed in a bucket.

----------


## Rick

Picked up another Peak Battery Jumpstarter with compressor.

----------


## Camp10

Finished grinding the burger from the deer, I now have roughly 120 lbs of venison in the freezer.  I also cleaned and put away the .308 for the year.

----------


## BK-72

Suppose to be a winter storm hit Sunday night and be bitter cold. Went and stocked up on some food items (mainly bread and snacks - good on everything else) and other essentials.

----------


## Rick

Bread is good. I hope you remember the milk and eggs, too.

----------


## crashdive123

Pal probably has extra. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Sadly, not any more.

----------


## oldsoldier

Had not thought of an item as a prep item before, but I can see it's usefulness. Went to a local hardware store today ( menards) for some other stuff and found hot melt glue guns on sale for $2 each for small ones and $5 each for the large ones. Glue sticks were  $4 for 100 sticks of small ones and $7 per 100 for the big ones.  I can see literally hundreds of uses for them from repairing a tent to fixing a shoe to..............

----------


## crashdive123

You can use the sticks in a similar manner as you would pine resin if you don't have the gun or power.

----------


## nevermore

Bought 10 lbs of black powder on sale and sealed in 2 large plastic coffee cans of 5 lbs each.

----------


## AFAMMOJOE

1) Registered for this forum.  

2) Continued shopping for a survival rifle, I'm leaning towards a simple 10/22 but havent settled yet.

Joe

----------


## Rick

The Ruger 10/22 is hard to beat. A good solid weapon with tons of after market accessories. Here in the Midwest a 10/22 will serve up all sorts of small game. 

My wife and I orded Columbia Bugaboot XTM Omni Tecs. They are rated for -65. I hope it turns out to be a solid choice. Thanks to SJJ for his boot review and PMs. I received my ski poles yesterday, too. Those are for our snow shoes. Slowly getting the winter gear in order. I still need to get that snow sled.

----------


## oldsoldier

I think I posted some time back about sitting down with my sister and BIL, about preping and the need to do so. They listened and realized what is going on and have started doing some serious preps. They live 50 miles away and come to Evansville once a month or so and go to Sam's club. Today they called from Sam's to tell me they had beans and rice in bulk on sale. Sooooo...... without asking size and cost I said sure pick me up about $50 worth, Well....... When they finished they came by for a visit and to drop off my purchase. For just a little over $50 I got 5 fifty pound bags of rice, and 10 twenty pound bags of pinto beans. Looks like I get to go tommorow after work and pick up some 5 gallon pails to store it all.

----------


## Trabitha

Hit a 10 for 10.00 sale with some extra cash I had in the bank.  :Wink:   Now...if only I can get the radiators moved so I can put my pantry in.   :Wink:

----------


## Pal334

Stumbled into an excellent deal on Maxwell House coffee (11.5oz size) in metal cans (tin cans or whatever they are called). A grocery store was going out of business, so I bought 25 cans (all of their remaining stock)for $1 per can. Normal price for this coffee around here is approximately $5.50 per can. So at an average normal price that would have been about $137, got it for $25, savings of about $112. It is not my normal brand, but I did recall a discussion where canned coffee can last up to ten years or so without significant flavor loss. If nothing else, is a hedge against a coffee shortage . I did check around a bit and there was only candy and trashy things left, guess I lucked out with what I did get.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice find.  I store quite a bit of coffee.  When I find a good price at the Commissary I buy a lot.  Prices have almost doubled for the brand I like.  I've been trying a few off brands that were a bargain.  For most of them it's easy to see why they were a bargain (blech!)  I'll keep searching.

----------


## Pal334

I am a bit finicky about coffee, so I usually just bite the bullet and pay. I have recently started to buy the Eight O'clock brand and it is pretty good (not sure if it is just regional here in the North East) at the commissary and  it has been staying about 3.90 a bag. I figured with this Maxwell House, I will put it in the strategic reserve. Better "bad coffee" than no coffee, or use it for barter.

----------


## crashdive123

My preferred coffee is Folgers Gourmet Roast.  I used to be able to get it at the Commissary (or on sale at Publix) for around $6 for a 28 oz can.  It's $11.65 now.  All of the other name brands have jumped as well.  I would recommend avoiding the WalMart $5 33 oz can.  It's better if you mix it 50/50 with a better roast.  I keep looking out my window for Juan Valdez, but no joy yet.

----------


## BENESSE

> Would you be kind enough to link me to an article offering proof for Karma? I'd be grateful.


Here you go:
http://ezinearticles.com/?Karma---Wh...nd!&id=3584442

----------


## Don

Bought 20 1 gal mylar bags with oxygen absorbers to store beans, rice and other dry goods.

Don

----------


## Justin Case

On Coffee,,,    I either buy Yuban or "Stater Bros" (store brand) 100% Colombian,   whichever is cheaper,  Both have great flavor  :Smile:

----------


## rebel

With the current events and the potential situation we bit the bullet and stocked up.

----------


## paratrooper_rick

Hmmm - busy week for me:
low-light iron sights for the elk rifle
installed initial solar panels on the camper
stored/preserved garden seeds in number 10 cans
researched and began drawing up plans to finish my 12 volt battery banks for the RV and house.
More ammo in the tins - and number 10 cans of dried goods

Most importantly: toilet paper for the camper  :Big Grin:

----------


## BENESSE

I think people delay stocking up because they don't like biting those bullets.

----------


## rebel

> I think people delay stocking up because they don't like biting those bullets.


I've been preparing my whole life.

----------


## Trabitha

Got a great deal on a Universal Grain/corn/cereal mill!  
The darn thing came packed in some sort of grease though, and it SMELLS!  Any recommendations on cleaning it?

----------


## oldsoldier

> With the current events and the potential situation we bit the bullet and stocked up.


Same with us. Our current stock is 25 cans of the wal-mart brand in 34 oz. cans.

----------


## NCO

Gave my woman a rose, gotta keep them happy... Also ordered planks for a boat I'm starting to build for my self. Gotta have a bug out vehicle that'll work without fuel.

----------


## Winnie

Just dehydrated a couple of pounds of mixed veg for soup. Doing more tomorrow.

----------


## Trabitha

> Just dehydrated a couple of pounds of mixed veg for soup. Doing more tomorrow.


I NEED to get you to give me some pointers on that when you get some time. LOL!  I have a dehydrator,a vacuum sealer, and a veggi garden...all I need to do now, is figure out how to get them all to work together as friends!!   :Wink:

----------


## Winnie

Well, it's great to see Survival Kitty after such a long time, and still doing what he does best. I like the idea of the rolll-up sunglasses.

----------


## Rick

Good report, sjj. The eyeglass repair kit is something I've thought about, too. Tell survival kitty thanks and I gave him some rep.

----------


## hunter63

I carry one as well, but it's sorta of useless, unless there is some one else there to use it, Hard to see those little screws and holes, w/out the glasses.

Hard to shoot flying ducks with one lens,..... yeah that's the ticket...good excuse.

----------


## oldsoldier

For better or worse..... I bought a greenhouse.  24'X80' with heat, irrigation system and everything. It's a commercial one with plexiglass panels and everything. Now I've got to go get it. (Nashville Tn.) But it looks like my boss may let me use one of the tractor-trailers at work to get it, I just have to buy the fuel. The green house is sitting in a pole barn still in the packing crates from where it was ordered/shipped last year but the place that ordered it is in financial trouble and is selling some stuff to try and stay in business.  I plan to take it up to the "retreat" and store it until I can get it put up later this year.

----------


## Winnie

Wow! OS, that's some serious glasshouse squarefootage! you know you could have yourself a major tropical fruit garden in there as well as veg crops. Oh and another thing, large water containers(black ones) = water warm enough to shower/bathe with, though maybe not in the greenhouse, you might scare the wildlife!

----------


## crashdive123

OS - that is one serious green house.  Hope to see pics of it up and growing.

----------


## oldsoldier

> OS - that is one serious green house.  Hope to see pics of it up and growing.


oh yeah.... Plan on pics, Just hope I didn't let the wife talk me into getting in over my head. She found out about it from a co-worker and wanted it. So for thr price ( $8,500) I figured that if it doesn't work out I should be able to get most if not all my money back.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Wow! OS, that's some serious glasshouse squarefootage! you know you could have yourself a major tropical fruit garden in there as well as veg crops. Oh and another thing, large water containers(black ones) = water warm enough to shower/bathe with, though maybe not in the greenhouse, you might scare the wildlife!


winnie,  I'd like to have some kind of fruit in it. We'll have to see if the wife will give me enough room in "her greenhouse" for some.

----------


## Winnie

I was thinking Kiwi fruit, Orange, Lemon, Peach, Apricot.... Oh the list is endless!

I dehydrated 2lbs mushrooms and  the same of mixed veg. I also finally found somewhere over here sells oxygen absorbers at a sensible price.
Oh I also got a glasses repair kit.

----------


## Rick

Wow! That's a greenhouse's greenhouse! Yeah, I'd like to see that all assembled. Oh, by the way, no rock throwing. You know what "they" say about living in glass houses.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Wow! That's a greenhouse's greenhouse! Yeah, I'd like to see that all assembled. Oh, by the way, no rock throwing. You know what "they" say about living in glass houses.


LOL ROFL....... Don't have to worry about living in...... Heck after it's installed I'll be lucky to be allowed IN.... wife has already "planted" about 75% of it........ maybe I'll get a invitation to come in and do the heat and irrigation maintenance??? If I get lucky

----------


## Sourdough

I went on a day trip to Seward, Alaska today. It is a small fishing town with classic 1940's/1950's type hardware stores. I bought a lot of interesting fishing stuff. While there I looked into "Senior Housing" for me. I am not ready for that yet, but want to stay ahead of the education curve, and keep my options open. I have been considering that an "Oldman" might at some point be safer in a small town.

Seward, Alaska is a staggeringly beautiful old town. I try to go there every spring.

----------


## Rick

You might talk to your state's long term care ombudsman when the time comes. They can answer any of the questions you might have. They work with folks over 60 so in 20 years or so you'll be eligible. 

http://www.akoltco.org/

----------


## BENESSE

And if by that time SD doesn't land a lady friend, in Senior Housing the ratio is 10 women for every man. Conservatively speaking, of course.

----------


## Rick

Added a seat belt cutter to my truck after a serious and very worthwhile discussion with another member. Thank you! I also added a trauma kit to my BOB Medical Bag and redid the first aid kit.

----------


## NCO

Been doing walk abouts, testing gear and the guy carrying it(me). Started a simple broadhead  construction for arrows and after one inspiring thread, been looking at my first aid skill set more closely, learning from my paramedic girlfriend.

----------


## Rick

Yeah. I'll bet you are.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, but is she teaching you any first aid?

----------


## BENESSE

> Yeah, but is she teaching you any first aid?


Don't worry about it.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## NCO

> Yeah, but is she teaching you any first aid?


Depends on what you count as being first aid...

----------


## Denominax

Well, I joined the forums for one, and I bought myself a multi-tool and 300 ft of paracord ($3!).

----------


## Rick

Welcome to the forums. It's a great way to start preparing. Did you find the paracord at a yard sale?

----------


## CuriousBear

I learned how to tie a monkey fist, learned a little more about jungle survival(mostly what NOT to do),and learned a little more about first aid and the abdomin

----------


## jake abraham

signed in as a new member bought a 38 special and ammo

----------


## CuriousBear

Learned more rope stuff.  How to make an Eye Splice and a few different whipping styles.  an interesting site(one of many I'm sure) for knots http://www.animatedknots.com a step by step for some basic and some slightly more advanced knots.

----------


## oldsoldier

Saturday the local Disaster resistant communities ( same group that does the CERT classes) had a senimar on PREP ( Personal Response and Emergency Preparedness) I was suprised at the amount of great information it gave. From what I learned they are planning on these type of "mini"  training sessions on a regular basis across the country. i reccomend everyone here checking into them.

----------


## natertot

This week I added 100 more rounds of 9mm, 50 rounds of .22LR, added alot to the first aid assembly, got supplies to make a weeks worth of potable drinking water, canned 5 qts of green beans, and canned 1 qt of tomatoes. I still have alot of stuff to do, but I am feeling more and more prepared.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds as thought you are making progress.  Keep it up.

----------


## Rick

I concur (for what it's worth). Slow and steady progress is all it takes. Set small goals so you feel like you've accomplished something when you achieve them and that you are moving forward. Set larger longer term goals (and celebrate when you reach those!).

----------


## natertot

This week I increased my food storage from the goods I canned from the garden. I also purchased a PSE compound bow today. Got it for $60 off of Craigslist! I'm gonna take it to a shop to make sure all is well before I shoot it, but I have to wait for both wrists to heal from being broken anyway. :gimp:  About four more weeks to go on that yet.

----------


## mouse111111

I got myself an troope of machette wielding chimpanzees to protect my house.  :Death: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-kRoQZoRjU

----------


## kameleon

This week I learned three new edible plants; amaranth, mullein, and greenbrier.
I also am scouting out new routes to BOL.
Oh, yeah and I ordered 4 bags of turbo pool shock.
I browse this forum for ideas.

Next week's goals will be to increase my exercise routine (from zero to something), concentrating 
on strength and endurance (lifting, carrying, running) {don't want to be slow  :Wheelchair: }

----------


## natertot

Today I went garage selling and made out like a bandit! :Batman:  At the firstplace, I got roughly about $150 dollars worth of fishing gear for $13. This will assist me more for bugging in, but I did get a neat little container in the mix that I am going to use to make a small fishing kit for my hunting/BOB. At the next place, I got a brand new Coleman grill for $10. The thing is still in all original packaging. I figured this could be useful for both bugging in and bugging out with family. The third place, I got a pair of brand new wading boots, a machete, and a chainsaw (used only once for a tree that fell) for $15. The machette is decent, just needs some surface rust removed and a resharpening. The chainsaw is a huge score for me for bugging in long term. Just might need some firewood. I also got some stainless steel cookware for a few bucks. I figured those would be great for cooking on a fire while bugging in or regular camping trips with the family. Every day is a day more prepared! :Nod:

----------


## crashdive123

Nice score.

----------


## Rick

That is a nice score. Be careful, though, garage sales can be addictive. 

"Hi, I'm natertot. I'm a garage sale aholic."
Group response. "Hi, natertot."
"Say, what will you guys take for this chair?"

----------


## natertot

> That is a nice score. Be careful, though, garage sales can be addictive. 
> 
> "Hi, I'm natertot. I'm a garage sale aholic."
> Group response. "Hi, natertot."
> "Say, what will you guys take for this chair?"


Thats funny Rick. I just got home from two more!!!!! I got three smaller fixed blade knives for 25 cents each. They are perfect for cleaning small game. I also got a pair of realtree winter coveralls that are in really nice shape for $5. Then I found a nice big stainless pot and ten of the blue metal plates that are great for camping for $3. I also got another little Plano tackle container that measures about 3"x6"x1.5". I figured I could make a second emergency fishing kit or maybe make an advanced kit to add to the first for extended journeys.

By the way Rick, Hows $2 for that chair?! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nilespathfinder

i got my son his first woods kit and k-bar, taught him a thing or two this week for his 13 th b-day, he made his own shelter, prepped his own fire pit, batoned his kindling and started our fire, and cooked us come channel cat for dinner. i think hes on his way, but he still misses his stupid video games, lol. so i guess i got my son ready for whatever may come, or at least a step in the right direction. still wouldnt clean the fish ha ha.

----------


## kameleon

> i got my son his first woods kit and k-bar, taught him a thing or two this week for his 13 th b-day, he made his own shelter, prepped his own fire pit, batoned his kindling and started our fire, and cooked us come channel cat for dinner. i think hes on his way, but he still misses his stupid video games, lol. so i guess i got my son ready for whatever may come, or at least a step in the right direction. still wouldnt clean the fish ha ha.


When you're not looking, he's bragging to his friends that he can do all of that!  :Wink:

----------


## Blake Fister

Well mines gonna be kinda long, from when i first started this site months back ago.   I first started on working on the regular 72 hour homemade prepardness kit.  Stored water and extra canned goods.  Wrote the date on each to make sure i start properly rotating.  Picked up first aid kit.  Our family one was atleast a decade old and missing ALOT of stuff.  The past few weeks i've been starting my first bug out bag. I wanna get one done for each family member since we're not always together.   Ive also picked up some 7 gallon and some gamma seal lids, to start working on storing some food as well.   Scored some free i think they're 5 gallon buckets with lids as well from bakery at walmart.   They usually throw them out at the store i work at.    Which is good too since i get a 10% discount there  :Big Grin:   Scored 1000 feet of paracord but its the kind that doesn't have the inner strands.  Atleast its cordage.   Plus 2 weeks ago i figured out since my fathers in the military and was into alot of outdoor survival and camping on his spare time.   That i also scored some good camping supplies/first aid supplies as well.   Handed me down an older model GPS an orienterring compass better then my gumball one i had for my kit.  A machete that needs some care.  rusted with nicks and scratches.   Mini pocketbook SAS survival manual.  Printed out the Army Survival manual and put in index dividers for each chapter.   I also spend hours on this website and in youtube forums for good ideas and learning new things.   Learned how to tie 6 survival knots and religiously practice them each day.  Never really got to hang out with my dad much as a kid/teen so didn't really know much of what he did on his spare time.   Found out this week too that he also teaches for the military here in orienterreing and does some outdoor survival things as well.  I know its better to practice alot of things outdoors.  So, gonna be planning some time off next spring-fall for some camping trips.   Didn't ever think my dad would be so much help with me doing this for our family. Anyways, this has been a good start since i've  joined these forums.

----------


## Blake Fister

oh oh.   and forgot.   I also put my name in at work to learn first aid training.  But waiting on them to get enough people at work to wanna learn.   Might have to go and see if i can learn first aid at the red cross or somewhere in my area of town.  Depends on how long it will take to gather people at our work to learn.

----------


## Rick

Good for you!! Sounds like you've been pretty busy and moving forward. Sounds like you might have also opened some doors with your dad that might not have been there before. That's a good thing, too. 

The BOB is a critical piece of gear in my opinion. Cudos for trying to put one together for each family member. However you build your preps is good. That fact that you are building them is excellent. Let me offer a bit of advice to help you spend your money where it might do you the most good. 

Do an audit to determine what are the most likely threats that you and your family face. House fire, flood, earthquake, etc. Once you've identified the most likely to the least likely then you can start fixing any gaps you might have in your planning for the most likely event. 

For example, let's assume that a house fire is deemed the most likely. You might already have smoke detectors in place. If so, great. But you might be able to pick up some ABC dry chem fire extinguishers or whatever type are appropriate for you. I have one for the kitchen, a CO2 10lb one for the fireplace, and one in the garage. You might need to purchase second story escape ladders and place "Child Inside" stickers on kid's bedroom windows. Once you get the hardware in place then desktop your fire escape plan with the family. If you have little ones in your family do you what they will do if a fire alarm goes off? Without training they will hide. Usually under the bed or in the closet. That's what small animals do by instinct and so kids. Once you've desk topped the plan then do an exercise and walk everyone through the plan including where you want to meet once outside. Don't chose a tree or pole to gather around because the source of the fire may have been lightening and being around tall objects in a lightening storm isn't safe. 

That's just an example but hopefully it will give you some ideas. Spend your money and time where it will do the family the most good and then work your way down the list. 

I had to give you some rep for the work you're doing.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like you're making great progress BF.

----------


## Blake Fister

Thanks Crash & Rick.    Yeah i think its a good start so far too.   Yeah it was good to be able to talk with my dad about this stuff when i see him.  He seems to be almost as excited as i am.  Probably since we now have something kind of in common, and can talk about.

Great idea though about having to pretty much Stop, and figure out the most likely threats to our family first and work down from there.   I've just been throwing stuff together when i see deals or come across some awsome ideas on here.  I'm like all over the place and not focusing on one certain thing as much as i should.    Since i do have quite a good start so far.  I think i can sit back and relax a bit more and check out what is our ,most likely threats, and work from that.  It was kinda stressing me out a bit lately since its just a fresh start and wanting to get stuff done asap.   But i never even thought of preparing for the most likely events.   Well i think i just got mostly carried away really with it all.   Anyways I'll keep updating.  Thanks again everyone.

----------


## natertot

Good job and keep chargin forward BF. Just remember, it is not a sprint. My main goal right now is to focus on medical. No matter what scenerio, if you're hurt or sick, things will be a whole lot worse.

Rick, just a thought about your fire safety ideas. I would omit the child stickers to mark windows. Home invaders look at those as a weak spot to enter a home. It also lets the child abductors and sex offenders know where a potential victim is located. Just my thoughts and experiences.

----------


## Rick

I think good thoughts, too. That's the nice thing about this forum is that ideas bounce around and you can wind up with some good synergy and refined ideas.

----------


## tj922

I added a better backpack to the kit, and about three more days of freeze dried food. Also picked up a Wild Edibles field guide by the US Army with over 200 color pictures, harvesting, cooking, and canning information.
I'm going to get the tents out this weekend, and Tie some flies.

----------


## natertot

I just got done canning 2qts of tomatoes. I also picked up eight pairs of fleece work gloces (.89 cents/pair) a pack of 500 strike anywhere matches, three more waterproof containers for said matches, two flashlights, and a couple more boxes of 12ga game loads. I also added a few more things to the first aid kits. Not too much spent, but a little more progress made.

----------


## tj922

Picked up a 100 foot of 550 Para Cord, another Survival Knife, and (2) Aquamira filter straws. Packed some canned Chicken, and ham in the food storage. Need to buy a .22. I am thinking the Remington 597. I also added some additional gauze pads, and two more rolls of gauze. I pretty well first aid, and cpr trained. I was EMT qualified in the Navy, and I have kept up my certifications in the civilian world. Looking for a good book on Medicinal plants.

----------


## hunter63

Cut wood, split wood, haul wood, stack wood........about done processing last spring cutting....time to clear out a couple of more spots that need dead fall cleaned up.

Keep waiting for the little Harbor Freight splitter to crap out, so I can justify a bigger one (ar, ar, More power!), but the little thing won't die!

----------


## tj922

I picked up a couple of new +5F mummy sleeping bags for the wife, and I. Walmart $40.00 for the pair!

----------


## birdman6660

I have this week dehydrated 20 pounds of potatoes .. 10 pounds of pineapple ... picked up another 40 cans of stew .. also have make 10 pounds of onions into powder  and made about 5 pounds of pemmican ... jerky tomorrow  as we bagged a moose .. most of it is gonna be jerked .. some soaking now the rest in the freezer till time allows ...

----------


## birdman6660

can't find the christmas list ... whered it go ? did we draw names yet or am I just very lost here  ?   :Frown:

----------


## Rick

Just very lost. Here it is: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ange-III/page3

----------


## Warheit

This might not seem like a huge thing to people on the forum, but I recently earned several different certifications for ski tech related things.  Definitely will prepare me for situations in high altitude, cold weather conditions where a reliable source of mobility (and knowing how to use and repair it) will certainly come in handy.

----------


## crashdive123

Learning new stuff is usually a good thing.  Learning new stuff that is useful is even gooder.

----------


## Rick

Congratulations. Knowledge is a great thing that no one can every take away from you. Everything we learn helps make us a better us.

----------


## vahtryn

This week we stock piled 100 pounds of rice, 75 pounds of dried beans, bought a bunch of #10 cans of fruit and various vegetables.  When those get opened for what ever reason the left overs will be dehydrated. 

Also in the works are buying a small chest freezer.  With the deals we're finding at Smart & Final that thing will be full of meat, that and the rabbits that are being raised.

----------


## Rick

I have trouble keeping meat in a freezer. We just don't eat enough of it to warrant storing much. Regardless of how I prep it meat generally winds up freezer burnt before we use it. I've started canning more meat than freezing it. Obviously, if you have a larger family you can probably rotate quicker. With just the two of us I can't freeze a whole lot and keep it.

----------


## crashdive123

Rick - We had the same issue with storing meat in the freezer.  We bought one of those little manual Zip Lock vacuum pumps (right next to Zip Locks on grocery store shelf) and have been extremely pleased with it.  We've had zero freezer burn since using it.

----------


## Rick

We bought one (may not be Ziplock) but that dang thing didn't suck. So it sucked cause it didn't suck. It couldn't form a seal on the bag for some reason. I was quite surprised that it could actually fly for a short distance......once.

----------


## crashdive123

There is one trick that I've learned - if what I am storing has a lot of liquid then I will toss them in the freezer for a bit to solidify the liquids.  That pump will not work with a high liquid content in the bag.

----------


## Rick

Hmmmm. May have to glue some parts back on and try it again. Thanks!!

----------


## frdgrss

Went camping with my Boy Scout Troop This weekend  worked on of all things Wilderness Survival. All in All every thing went ok

----------


## EarthRocks

Nice thread
Purchased 50 more rounds for my .40 S&w. Got a gerber sharpner for my mora clipper and attached it to my gobspark armagedon firesteel lanyard.  Also found a army book on edible plants.  
Plus was able to find some allergy friendly snacks for my girlfriend's pack at a local rei.  Also my local grocery store had sales going on for protein bars and enrgy bars for less than a dollar.

----------


## trolley

Its Cyclone season over here in the north of Australia , Where I am hasnt been hit yet, but we will soon enough. So all Ive done was check my Cyclone Kit thats always stocked . first aid kit , gas for the cooker , stored food is all good and got plenty of water stored away ,as its the tropics and get very warm up here. All my Survival gear is good to go . I got a small pack I can throw on if I have to leave in a hurry , that has pretty much everthing for me to live on .

----------


## Warheit

Took the LSAT.  Boom.

----------


## kyratshooter

I hope you did well.

I will never forget taking the LSAT.  I had two herniated disks, the flu and no pain medication.

This week I bought and broke in a new shooter, repaired an old shooter and refinished some furnature to spruce up the retreat.

----------


## tj922

Added a couple of Hurricaine lamps, 50 ft of 550 Paracord, and a solar/crank lantern.

----------


## Wildthang

Bought some more 5 gallon buckets with Gama Seal lids. Now I'm thinkin 2 years worth of food would be better!

----------


## Rick

How on earth will you store and rotate 2 years worth of food? I have no place (or desire) to store 1 year's worth.

----------


## Wildthang

> How on earth will you store and rotate 2 years worth of food? I have no place (or desire) to store 1 year's worth.


Some food lasts up to 20 years when stored properly Rick, and I have lots of room. I only rotate foods that last 2 years or less, and by the way. A couple of months after SHTF I will call you to see how your doing!

----------


## Rick

Once you get a years worth of food assembled let us know what you think.

----------


## Wildthang

> Once you get a years worth of food assembled let us know what you think.


Already have that and working on 2!

----------


## Warheit

**** gonna hit the fan big time.

----------


## DogMeatUK

Reloaded another lot of 12g cartridges. The girlfriend bought me a maxpedition pack thing as I’m working on an EDC kit.

Wow, you guys have two years of food put away!

----------


## Rick

Not me. About 6 months for the whole family. I'd have to buy another house or 2 for two years worth of food.

----------


## TresMon

I scouted a new trout stream for good looking holes.

I learned to remove and preserve beaver castor for bait.

I tried raw deer heart and t-loin to see how it was and see how my gut handled it.

I taught the figure 4 trap as well as the greased string dead fall.

I soaked a hide in preps for brain tanning it.

----------


## natertot

> I tried raw deer heart and t-loin to see how it was and see how my gut handled it.


So, how did that go?

----------


## TresMon

I actually REALLY liked raw deer heart (once washed and cooled.)  It was like really good sushi, and I love sushi. The raw t-loin was okay.  It was not gross or bad tasting. Nor was it good tasting.  It was just middle of the road.  Perfectly palatable but not finger lick'n.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I tried raw deer heart and t-loin to see how it was and see how my gut handled it.


Where, in this big nation of ours, is deer season still open in March?

My prep of the week..... cutting enough firewood out of the local storm damage to last for a decade!

----------


## Rick

He said in another thread it was fresh road kill.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...iving-it/page6

Post 107

----------


## natertot

> He said in another thread it was fresh road kill.
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...iving-it/page6
> 
> Post 107


So deer season never ends as long as you have a car or truck!

----------


## Rick

Not according to Nell. But she does hit more during deer season for some reason. Better aim?

----------


## Renatus

deleted.....

----------


## Sparky93

That is a lot of stuff in a canteen pouch!

----------


## RealPreppersWearPurple

I read this entire thread and many others. Joined the site.
I changed the oil in my truck, 13 quarts.
Bought my first first-aid kit.  I'm currently working on my first BOB.
Bought some throwing knives, axe and a book on throwing knives from amazon.  Added a lot of items to my wish list(not all to be purchased there, but just to keep a list).
I've never though of growing my own veggies, but once I have the time and resources, I will now.
Knowledge is power

----------


## Wildthang

Nada nothing zilch, been too busy woking on the laundry room, but then again, the only thing I can do to prep more than I already have is to store more food!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I wrote down 100 survival bushcraft project builds. they cover the major needs of someone in the wilderness. i think my favorite build is the two prod Father and Son Bow...

----------


## hunter63

Gun show, added to stocks of ammo, brass, and Handi Rifles........

----------


## RealPreppersWearPurple

Cleaned out my truck, organized my garage(I rent it), practiced knife throwing and sharpened my axe

----------


## FirstCavApache64

Updated Bug Out Bag with stuff from the gun show two weekends ago. Zeroed the scope on my new 6.8 SPC AR15 and I think with some time I am really going to like that rifle. I finished reading the SAS Survival Handbook. Next on the list is prepping my garden beds and finishing planting onions and potatos for this year.

----------


## Johnnybugout

I revised my emergency evacuation plan and my family and I practiced several different scenarios. I also purchased another 12 month food supply, so we are set for a long, long time!

----------


## el-amigo

I just finished my urban light weight first aid kit. Planning to buy a good flint and steel...

----------


## kyratshooter

Rebuilt the utility trailer.  New floor and sides.  It is a homestead necessity and replaces a pickup truck for me.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

When the temp tops 60 I will apply paint.

----------


## hunter63

Nice, .....Looks like hinges with removeable pins for take down?
One can never have too many trailers.....

----------


## crashdive123

Don't forget to put the tent poles in the trailer. :Innocent:

----------


## Wildthang

600 rounds of PMC 9mm ammo in a dry box...............Glock food!

----------


## your_comforting_company

Cleaned up our new land well enough to pitch tents and build a fire. Next step is to put out a fire ring and build a small clay oven for cooking. Hopefully by years' end we'll be able to put down a hand-pump well. It's two miles from the Creek, so the aquifer will be shallow, cold, and clean. We're going to start off with fencing in the front, garden right behind it (the property faces south) and let most of the rest stay woods except for a trail leading back to the "midway" where we'll start our "shack". The only area that is almost clean is in the very back and I'm going to set up a beehive or two back there to help pollinate all the huckleberries and muskadines. All the trees are really big so there aren't many herbs growing.
We've got a lot of work to do to make it livable, but make no mistake; we want it to remain mostly the thick woods that it already is!

----------


## tj922

I added a cold steel tomahawk to my kit. Hit the dollar store for more peroxide, tuna salad, and first aid bandages.

----------


## kyratshooter

> The only area that is almost clean is in the very back and I'm going to set up a beehive or two back there to help pollinate all the huckleberries and muskadines.


You have muskidines???

One of my most pleasant and unforgetable memories centers around a cool April evening, a campfire, good company and a gallon jug of year old muskidine wine!

----------


## Wildthang

I put together a small essential survival kit so when I dont have my BOB, I am at least have some of the essentials!

----------


## Spartan300

Planted more squash, beans, and tomatoes. Added some new fencing on the upper field and fired up the generator for its monthly run.

----------


## el-amigo

I just packed a simple survivor backpack in the corner of my room.
I put in ordinary survivor stuff, dry food, SAS Survivor Handbook, etc.
If I have to run in hurry I just grab it and go...

----------


## Rick

Spartin - What kind of squash?

----------


## SQWERL

I finally finished reading this entire thread. this week I have bought a magnesium fire starter, tested it out, started a simple exercise routine, am playing around with different EDC loads and packs, and purchased my first mora knife from safe zone. I got the classic number 3 and im looking to buy another one. I can't wait for it to come in. plus my dad gave me his old left handed bow. But I got to strengthen my shoulder the for the pull. I injured it in an accident back in october. I am done with physical therapy now I need to get the strength back.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't rush the strengthening thing.  Not sure of the nature of your injury, but muscles progress much faster then tendons.  You might regain the muscle strength to progress at a pace that your tendons will not support.  Slow and steady.

----------


## SQWERL

No Crash nothing too crazy. Just some easy pushups against kitchen counter, some no weight squats, and some crunches. Rick, I got my mora its razor sharp! Thanks probly going to order another one soon.

----------


## SQWERL

My accident was blown up crank on my vintage scooter. Got over to the shoulder, and made the mistake going into the grass. Bike flew out from under me and i smacked the grass at 40ish m.p.h. Crunched my knee and shoulder. Thank god I wear all the gear all the time. Doing good after p.t. Just cant lift real heavy stuff yet.

----------


## Rick

Good luck with your recovery. Time is your friend in that regard.

----------


## crashdive123

Hope your recovery is steady and complete.

----------


## SQWERL

Thanks guys!

----------


## Jimmyq

Picked up a surplus USMC MARPAT / Coyote tarp, need to fix a little nick in it but otherwise its in great shape and will be installed in the BOB / Camp pack. Still looking for a good poncho but that might wait till Fall.

----------


## crashdive123

Split some wood and upgraded my wood storage area.  Had to do this between rain drops - we've had well over 20 inches of rain in the last two weeks.  It's much needed - so no complaints here.

Old storage "shed" was built with scraps that were handy.  It was a bit rickety (no relation to Rick I'm told).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Picked up and split some wood following Tropical Storm Beryl.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Between the rains.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

New storage is better built as well as larger........gotta get ready for those harsh winters we have here. :Innocent:   Now to get some more storm blow downs to finish filling it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Jimmyq

Picked up a fishing pole (a basic Zebco rod and reel) for my son, his first, and a ball glove, also his first.  :Smile:  I love garage sale season. Still on the hunt for a few more cast iron cooking implements, they seem hard to come by.

----------


## Rick

Check Goodwill. I've actually picked up quite a few skillets there. You can check Craig's List for ovens and other cast iron. I picked up a Dutch Oven through Craig's List. Just shy away from the advert that says, "Cast Iron for sale. Looking for unsuspecting buyer with lots of cash in his pockets."

----------


## nell67

Bought a new 8000w electric start genset  for $600 at an estate auction,still in the box,only time it had been started was just before the auction started,they pulled it out of the box,FILLED it and started it up.  THe poor gentleman bought it a year ago on June 2nd,and passed away before he even took it out of the packaging.

----------


## Jimmyq

now up to 4 cast iron skillets thanks to goodwill and sally anne stores although still looking for the perfect dutch oven, each under 9$. Due to my career as a landscraper I end up hitting the green waste dump almost daily, right next door is a lumber yard, they have a wonderful free firewood bin next to a big table saw they do custom cutting on. I have been buttering up the yard boss with idle chatter and lollipops (which I get for free at my storage facility) and he has been holding up some good finds for me. Yesterday I got 27 - 18" 2x6 and today I got 68 - 1 foot 2x6 to add to my camp/prep pile. Will continue to check in a couple times a week with him to see how much I can get, free  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Congrats on the skillets. That Dutch Oven is going to be a little harder to come by. Folks don't give those up too easy. Yard sells might be your best bet or keep an eye on Craig's List. 

Free wood is about the best price going. Nice score!

----------


## Jimmyq

yup, still looking but I have the fallback of a few retail stores if I cave, around $50 for the 4 qt model I am interested in.

----------


## natertot

The past few weeks I have accomplished alot in general preparedness.

1) Built a better reloading bench, although have not had the chance to try it out.
2) Upgraded my EDC chain by adding a pocket sized knife sharpener, p-38 can opener, and a paracord lanyard.
3) Learned how to make a paracord lanyard using a cobra braid. (Thanks to Parachordist!)
4) Replaced the brakes on the car. 
5)Bought a Presto 16qt pressure canner.
6) Canned 7 pints of green beans, 7 pints of carrots, 5 pints of dill pickle slices, and 4 qts of dill pickle spears. The new pressure canner works well!
7) Assembled a basic power outage kit containing three flashlights with extra batteries, two packs of matched, a lighter and 32 candles rated for three hours each.

Lot's more to do, but a little at time doees it!

----------


## Rick

Ya dun good!

----------


## ranger2187

Still pretty new to the whole prepaing thing, but I have been pretty busy (thats to sites like this filled with good advice and knowledge).

Past 2 weeks I bought:
Katadyn water purifier
Water purification tablets
N95 masks
fire starter "kit"
blood clot
israeli bandages
2xback packs
tomahawk and machete
Marlin 795
Glock 19
Remington 870 tactical express
Couple of boxes of ammo for each
range time for the family

Still have more to do, but cannot make the wife to upset...so baby steps here on out  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

Sounds like you did a lot. Never make the wife mad. Survival rule #1.

----------


## grokh5499

I joined this forum and finally finished reading this thread. It is nice to see so many different approaches. I just printed the disaster preparedness plan. Skimmed through some of it the other night. We have a lot of the items recommended, they just aren't rounded up. My main priority right now is to get water for 72 hours for the family and pets - hubby, two kids, 3 dogs and a cat. We had a sewer beak in the water mains in town last year. Restaurants were closed and all the bottled water was gone! Luckily my water service was through a different company so it didn't affect our family, but just 2 miles away my daycare lady had to by bottled water to stay open. My daughter played with some of the stock and then we had a leak in a line to our hot water heater in our rental so we had to go without water for about 9 hours. That water stock made it much easier! - Also have the katidyn pen, iodine tablets, bleach options available until I get that water stock back up to snuff.

----------


## Rick

If you can set aside some money each payday in your budget for those things you want to get. Start with the items that provide the most protection the quickest (smoke alarms, CO2 alarms, weather radios, etc.). Whatever is important to you and your family and whatever you need the most. Then expand out. You don't have to do it all at once just slow and steady and you'll get there. 

On the water outage. Don't forget you have water stored in your water heater.

----------


## ranger2187

This week I practiced shooting my various weapons, bought a box of 12g and 9mm, repacked my get home bag, bought some gallon water jugs, oatmeal, beans, and got more multi-vitamins.

----------


## grokh5499

Ah man I totally forgot about that, I knew that, but forgot. How would I access it? I mean I have drained them before for routine maintenance but most hoses are lined with lead, and how would you control the water pressure so as not to waste it? Mine is not  cranked up crazy high but burns are still a concern as I have a two daughters two and ten, and burns aren't fun to begin with no matter what the situation.

----------


## Rick

If your water is off for an extended period of time then either shut off the breaker to the water heater or close the gas valve depending on whether it's electric or gas. If it's gas it helps to know how to relight the pilot light, too. 

Shut off your water at the main valve. This will either be at the meter or a valve of some type used to isolate the house. You need to know which and where they are located anyway. 

I'm not sure what you mean by the hose being lead lined. If you are talking about a garden hose then no, they aren't. If your water heater sits on the floor you will need a hose. If it's elevated then you should be able to drain it into a container of some type. The water will be the temperature the thermostat is set for so it will be 125F + depending on what it is set at. Just attach the hose to the drain bib and turn the bib on. This is usually done with a screwdriver. Once you have collected the amount of water you need then turn it off. Allow the water to cool or use it as is if you are using it for hygiene. There will be no pressure. It will drain by gravity. 

There is a pressure relief valve on top of the water heater. Once you have drained some of the water you can open that valve so you don't create a vacuum inside the water heater. Opening the valve will allow air to flow in as you drain water out. 

When your water comes back on close your pressure relief valve. Make certain your bib is closed. Turn your water back on at the main valve. Allow the water heater to refill. Open your faucets to allow any air in the lines to escape. Don't forget to do this to the washing machine, too. After the air has cleared the lines then close all faucets. Once the water heater has refilled you can turn the breaker back on or turn your gas back on at the water heater and relight the pilot light. 

If I missed anything someone jump in. I think that's it.

----------


## SQWERL

bought new fletchings for my arrows, bought ammo for my  rifles, learning to use my mom's old sewing machine (going to try to make a quilt), still dialing in EDC and BOB, repurposing milk jugs and soda bottles for water storage. the jugs are also great to put in the freezer to use in the cooler.

----------


## Jimmyq

probably a minor effort but I spent 20 minutes making breadcrumbs from the last few weeks dried bread ends and stale buns.  :Smile:

----------


## sofasurfer

I bought a Coleman stove. I will finish up my pickel barrel composter tomorrow. Getting ready to buy a handgun. And hears a good one that I hope everyone opens their eyes to...I am studying up on the "Constitutional Sheriff". Seems that under the Constitution, the local sheriff is THE HIGHEST AUTHORITY IN YOUR COUNTY. This means that he has the authority to stand tall against the federal government. The sheriffs oath is, not to the government, not to the state, not to the law. His oath is to the U.S. Constitution (the highest authority in the land) and the State Constitution. His duty is to protect his citizens from all enemies, FOREIGN (U.N.?) and DOMESTIC (abusive federal laws?). I know a lot of people will say, "what the...?". But for the sake of having hope for America, that this "situation" can be turned around, Go to www.cspoa.org and go to www.youtube.com and search for "cspoa" and "Sheriff Richard Mack". There ARE American heros.

----------


## Celticwarrior

_"This means that he has the authority to stand tall against the federal government."_
LOL. If you have ever watched a local sheriff (not the deputies, but the actual sheriff) for a county have to try to get a word in edgewise between state, federal and local law enforcement over jurisdiction, you wouldn't think they have that much power.

----------


## sofasurfer

That is my point. Many Sheriffs spend their careers not taking the trouble to think about the oath they took. And whats worse, they think they work for the law. I contacted one of our local sheriff candidates and he told me that as far as he knows, federal law IS the supreme law of the land. I won't be calling him for help. The CSPOA (Constitutional Sheriffs and Peace Officers Association) is an organization of sheriffs who take seriously their oath to "uphold and defend the Constitution of the United States". These are "Constitutional Sheriffs", not just sheriffs. The sheriff is the only law enforement official elected by the people and he is answerable ONLY to the people who elected him. 
Please take the time to watch these 2 videos (for starters)... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3hS8cNWdhg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4ygEk7lvvg
There are many videos (search "cspoa" and "sheriff richard mack") from the Jan 2012 CSPOA conference. 
By the way, Sheriff Mack sued the feds over the Brady bill and won.
I truely believe in this as a tool for the survival of America.
If your just a sheriff, your part of the problem. If your a Constitutional Sheriff, your part of the solution.

----------


## BENESSE

Just ordered 2 sealed buckets of freeze dried Wise Foods 60 serving entrees.
They were on sale (better price than Wise website) and I'm happy it's all vegetarian.

A nice addition to MH #10 cans I already have.

(Mr B's gonna kill me.)

----------


## hunter63

Service the wheel bearing, tires (including spare) and such on the covered "job"trailer....added X tire iron to be carried with floor jack in trailer.....don't need to get into the truck to change a tire.
I bet the lug nuts haven't been off in a year, added a can of WD-40 an flashlight to rear tool box....everything "smooth now".

----------


## grokh5499

Since my last post on this thread about about three weeks ago I have, repurposed water jugs, got the running leak fixed in my master toilet, read a lot of threads on this forum, practiced a few different ways to start fire- I learned I am rustier than I thought I was, let my daughter-10, start a fire! She did awesome!, froze a few tomatoes, got a cavity filled, had blood work drawn, continuing to potty train our youngest, (we are actually done with diapers but still fine tuning), and found two alternate ways home from work.  I am currently temping so my workplace has been changing a lot lately.

----------


## Kosuki

This week, did nothing to prepare, been very busy with stuff. I will do something next week ^^

----------


## grokh5499

> Just ordered 2 sealed buckets of freeze dried Wise Foods 60 serving entrees.
> They were on sale (better price than Wise website) and I'm happy it's all vegetarian.
> 
> A nice addition to MH #10 cans I already have.
> 
> (Mr B's gonna kill me.)


Ms B. have your tried that brand? I haven't tried that brand and was wondering if you actually like them.

----------


## crashdive123

I have tried the Wise Food brand and liked it.  Like any other food that you buy for long term storage, make sure you look at the serving size, calorie count and nutritional information to make sure it suits your needs.

----------


## BENESSE

> Ms B. have your tried that brand? I haven't tried that brand and was wondering if you actually like them.


I tried a couple of free samples Wise sent me as a promotion last year. Liked them but didn't buy any until now. The price is right, the sealed bucket to hold it all is a great idea and I love the fact that I can forget about it for +-25yrs. Rotating is fine but can be a pita with my type of setup where it's not easy to get to stuff.

The only negative I see with this type of food is that the sodium content is excetionally high; (that's why it tastes good) but in a SHTF scenario that'll be the least of your problems.

----------


## SpecWar

Picked up some tether cord & mini sol lights from County Comm
new to me Randall #15 Airmen knife (Awesome Blade)
MH & Coleman meals
Misc First Aid supplies
3k of Zombie ammo (never enough)
4 HP Streamlights for mounting on AR's

----------


## 1stimestar

Purging 3 bedroom house full of crap to fit into a small cabin, again.  That has to count for some type of preparedness!

----------


## hunter63

Yes that does and a job it is.......
Spent some time yesterday cleaning out and checking water collection system on the taj ma shed....cleaned and flushed both barrels, bleached, and flushed again.....transferred 50 gal from collection drum to pump equipped drum, flushed water heater, and lines....made sure mice hadn't eaten wiring.

Installed solar shed light, started up 4 wheelers, gen sets and mowers......needed battery service on a couple of units........

----------


## hunter63

It has come to my attention that the more stuff you have the more time and money is needed to keep up with it all..........

----------


## 1stimestar

That's what I love about cabin dwelling.  You only can keep something if it is really, really important, and you can find a space to put it.  Cuts down on the detritus of life.

Hunter, I looked in my 55 gallon water barrel and it looked clean.  Do you think I should bleach it out before using it for drinking water?  It was about 1/3 of the way full and I would hate to waste that water since I am hauling it in by 5 gallon jugs.  I also put a board over the top.  Wouldn't want any varmints falling in.  They tend to try to come inside when it gets cold.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Actually it looks just like the ones I use, but I'm getting my water for this system from the shed roof and gutter system.

I wouldn't think it would have near the problems of keeping it clean as I do, mine being out side and all.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As long as the water is clean when you put it in the drum,.....should stay that way, I think you are good to go.

----------


## Jimmyq

Would you think electrical that close to water should be GFI? I am pretty sure thats building code around these parts, all outdoor outlets and any near a sink are that way for years now.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Nice setup H. We just sit buckets in the corners of the valleys and collect that way.
I need to set up something like this that will reach the garden.

----------


## 1stimestar

What is this "building code" of which you speak?  Bwahahahhaaaa!

----------


## Sourdough

> What is this "building code" of which you speak?  Bwahahahhaaaa!


Building Codes, Alaskans don't need no stinking Building Codes.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah well, there 'really" isn't any electricity in the shed either......that's just an illusion.....besides my electric company guy says that the fog in the valley trips the GFI anyway....if you know what I mean......Thats when the mice don't chew the wires.

Oh yeah, you can take as long of shower as you want....but you will only have 2-1/2 gal of hot water.......

----------


## silvergma

moved some of our preps to the mag leaders house,, we are going to be staying there for awhile while things get changed ... tightening up and tweaking tomorrow and creating soup mixes for the stash..

----------


## kyratshooter

> Hunter, I looked in my 55 gallon water barrel and it looked clean.  Do you think I should bleach it out before using it for drinking water?  It was about 1/3 of the way full and I would hate to waste that water since I am hauling it in by 5 gallon jugs.


Hey 1TS, think about getting a 12V RV waterpump.  You can plug it into the electric of your vehicle and pump water directly from one tank to the other.  No hauling of 5gal containers at 50 pounds each.

I once had a system like yours/hunter's only with 2 barrels outside and one inside, one barrel stayed empty for the transport duty.  Even a plastic garbage can would work for the hauling.  150 gallons would last me 2-3 weeks. 

I pumped from my spring into barrel #1, transported and placed in tower tank #2.  The whole system gravity fed from there.

I found that my Zodi shower unit would give a very good shower on 2 gallons of water.  Soak down, lather up, spray off and you are good for another month!  

You want to learn how a shower unit works take it to a rondy mid summer in TN!  I know exactly how many showers you can get from a single 1# propane can, how much water it takes for shower/hair washing (as seperate or continuious activities) and the exact temperature it needs to be to prevent the Misses from smacking you up side of the head when she comes out of that little tent!

----------


## crashdive123

1stimestar - unless you know for sure - I would recommend disinfecting the barrel.

----------


## hunter63

Mine get doused with chlorine from time to time....just did that.....These weren't made to drink but for the shower.
Shower started with "The hanging solar bag", moved to the Zolar, in the location the present set up is in.....slanted roof was to clear the propane Zolar heater....(you can't shut it off, or it will over heat, so in between hose and nozzle get dropped back in bucket to recirculate).

My Zolar pump was powered by 4 D-cells, and was self contained.

The progression from the "pump in the bucket" to "pump in the drum"...12 volt sprayer pump (w/addaptor from 120 to 12 v)with pressure shut off, shut off nozzle, pump would shut down(shut off not working right now)....water from drum with long hose..but still used the Zolar heater......

Next moved to the electric water heater, w/out mixing valve.......worked well and still does very well.
You can see the shower curtains that closed off the "shower porch"

I used to transport water from neighbors pump and fill the drum.....then added the rain catchment gutters.

Didn't use it last year, so had to do the service work, and make sure it still was working well.

My transport drum went with the Zolar kit and was sold to the neighbor to the east.....he hasn't used it yet.

----------


## hunter63

> Would you think electrical that close to water should be GFI? I am pretty sure thats building code around these parts, all outdoor outlets and any near a sink are that way for years now.


The switch in the pic is 12v and is in a Bell box now, runs the pump.......yeah does look odd.....

----------


## 1stimestar

> Hey 1TS, think about getting a 12V RV waterpump.  You can plug it into the electric of your vehicle and pump water directly from one tank to the other.  No hauling of 5gal containers at 50 pounds each.
> 
> I once had a system like yours/hunter's only with 2 barrels outside and one inside, one barrel stayed empty for the transport duty.  Even a plastic garbage can would work for the hauling.  150 gallons would last me 2-3 weeks. 
> 
> I pumped from my spring into barrel #1, transported and placed in tower tank #2.  The whole system gravity fed from there.
> 
> I found that my Zodi shower unit would give a very good shower on 2 gallons of water.  Soak down, lather up, spray off and you are good for another month!  
> 
> You want to learn how a shower unit works take it to a rondy mid summer in TN!  I know exactly how many showers you can get from a single 1# propane can, how much water it takes for shower/hair washing (as seperate or continuious activities) and the exact temperature it needs to be to prevent the Misses from smacking you up side of the head when she comes out of that little tent!


I thought about an actual tank that could just ride around in the back of my 4 runner and one of those little pumps.  My main problem with that is that in the winter, my back window doesn't work.  I think it needs a new switch.  But yea, I will be looking into the pump because these stairs are steep to haul water up and it's only going to be more difficult after it snows.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  




> 1stimestar - unless you know for sure - I would recommend disinfecting the barrel.


Yea, I've pretty much resigned myself to add bleach to existing water, use it for cleaning and run it out.  Then start with fresh water that I can be sure of.

----------


## 1stimestar

Here's my old shower set up.  I also belonged to the gym and took most of my showers there. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

The transfer pump i use to pump one drum to the other, is actually a 120 v pump for emptying water beds.....
Now if you were to pull up as close as you can, drop a hose in the drum in the truck, then plug in in the house, transferring the water to your inside tank.

Before gutters, I hauled a drum in a trailer behind the 4 wheeler, then transfer it with that pump....like this one.

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-volt...ump-94639.html

Mine is 120 volts, this one is 12 volt so could plug into vechical to load and un load water.

Funny on how little water you use in a shower....if you have to haul it 5 gal at a time....LOl

----------


## Jimmyq

Hunter, gotcha.

1stimer, cool, I think I have 3 of those 5 gallon showers and a one gallon one for backpacking, they have been handy in years past for a warm cleanse of camp funk.

----------


## tj922

Well I got my Jeep running, (Electrical issue). I picked up 3 more five gallon water containers for water storage. bought more ammo.

----------


## 1stimestar

Prepping as a state = good.

Remote Alaska to stockpile food, just in case

JUNEAU, Alaska (AP) — Alaska is known for pioneering, self-reliant residents who are accustomed to remote locations and harsh weather. Despite that, Gov. Sean Parnell worries a major earthquake or volcanic eruption could leave the state's 720,000 residents stranded and cut off from food and supply lines. His answer: Build giant warehouses full of emergency food and supplies, just in case.

For some in the lower 48, it may seem like an extreme step. But Parnell says this is just Alaska.

In many ways, the state is no different than the rest of America. Most people buy their groceries at stores, and rely on a central grid for power and heat. But, unlike the rest of the lower 48, help isn't a few miles away. When a fall storm cut off Nome from its final fuel supply last winter, a Russian tanker spent weeks breaking through thick ice to reach the remote town.

Weather isn't the only thing that can wreak havoc in Alaska, where small planes are a preferred mode of transportation and the drive from Seattle to Juneau requires a ferry ride and 38 hours in a car. The state's worst natural disaster was in 1964, when a magnitude-9.2 earthquake and resulting tsunami killed 131 people and disrupted electrical systems, water mains and communication lines in Anchorage and other cities.

"We have a different motivation to do this, because help is a long ways away," said John Madden, Alaska's emergency management director.

The state plans two food stockpiles in or near Fairbanks and Anchorage, two cities that also have military bases. Construction on the two storage facilities will begin this fall, and the first food deliveries are targeted for December. The goal is to have enough food to feed 40,000 people for up to a week, including three days of ready-to-eat meals and four days of bulk food that can be prepared and cooked for large groups. To put that number into perspective, Alaska's largest city, Anchorage, has about 295,000 people, according to the U.S. Census Bureau, and Juneau, its third largest, about 31,000.


Read the rest of the story here:

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2012-...d-just-in-case

----------


## Wildthang

I started up both generators and let them run for a few minutes, filled up a bunch of gas cans along with 5 gallons of kerosene.

----------


## crashdive123

> I started up both generators and let them run for a few minutes, filled up a bunch of gas cans along with 5 gallons of kerosene.


While starting them ensures that the engine runs - plug something in to them to make sure the generator part is still working.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, and make sure it not surging with volt meter.

Started the small 2.5k gen set in shed last week, old gas, started up but would only run on have choke, light plugged in bright /dim, bright/dim.....
Drain it out  (did have Stable in it)....freash gas and ran just fine.....
Left it run for 1/2 hour.

----------


## Wildthang

> While starting them ensures that the engine runs - plug something in to them to make sure the generator part is still working.


I have a generator receptacle on my pole barn that back feeds into the house and barn electrical system, so I just open the main breaker in the pole barn panel, and let the generator run the pole barn lights and whatever else is on at the time. So I did do a load test as well.
My pole barn is super insulated and heated, so even in the winter, it never gets below 45 degrees. This keeps the gas in my generators and motorcycle from the moisture and temperature changes that happens in a noninsulated building, so gasoline with stanilizer lasts a very long time in there.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

Well, I wrapped a few more things with orange duct tape. I dropped by the local CAP ranch st sqore and found a deal on an orange beenie and vest (the old ones were pretty old). I finished the set up on what I think will be my new primary knife).
Oh, I stopped by thr trading post and bought some snakeshot for my new 22LR Mare's Leg...I was meaning to do it, but it kept skipping my mind.
I have been having a running argument with a really old buddy of mine about my basic first aid kit...its a long story...I've got some more advanced stuff coming
(Amazon), cause if I don't, he's not going to shut his mouth.
God bless him...

----------


## Rick

Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. Bulk up that 1st aid kit!

----------


## blkhawk21

Canned and canned and canned this past weekend. Tomatoes, jam and apple sauce. Still need to do beets and some other veggies. I also bought a 22lr pistol hopefully will shoot this coming weekend.

----------


## Nui10

> for what ever lies ahead, i want this thread to get thousands of posts and veiws i would like everyone every week to say what they have done no matter how big or small, did you store one more bag of beans or did you purchase the 30,000 dollar wind and solar package or like me i started at a new church this week first time in a long time and i am not religous and this is a non denominational church but it is full of folks who are farmers and such so for me it is about networking and bartering with my plumbing and heating background i can possibly trade offf some of these skills for a calf or someting like that
> so what did you do this week to prepare?


Newbie novice,I've joined the forum and started reading up on all the great ideas here so I can get started. Wow so much to learn. Appreciate any pointers. What should i focus on first

----------


## grokh5499

I dusted off my pressure cooker to cook some rice in a hurry for my daughter who is sick only to have my presto pressure interlock assembly gasket break when I went to put it all together. So everyone get out your pressure cookers if you haven't used them for a while and check your rubber! And buy extra so you won't be stuck in the middle of a bad situation frustrated that your gaskets won't seal because they have dried out!

http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com...interlocks.htm

----------


## crashdive123

Good advice.  I know that several members use the All American Pressure Cooker/Canner that does not use a gasket.

----------


## Jimmyq

did a last minute 2 night camp out with my son this weekend, BOB's with a few extra groceries. had fun and did fine, he didnt know it wasnt just a last minute camping trip  :Smile:  101_3255 (Medium).JPG

----------


## BENESSE

In a couple of weeks Mr. B and I will be taking a six hour "Boots On The Ground" course on Basic Wilderness Survival. (gotta start somewhere)

Here's a description of what we're supposed to learn:

SHELTER - A debris hut, works in 90% of the wilderness and is 90%  effective in most weather.  Learn how to build it.  Just one of the many  survival shelters.
 WATER - Simply - location and purification
FIRE -  Fire-by-friction is truly a great skill to have.  Fire keeps us warm,  cooks our food, guides us through the dark and keeps us company.
 FOOD - Learn some of the resources out in the wilds, whether it be plant or animal.
 PLANTS/TREES - WE will discuss some of the medicinal and utilitarian uses of the plant life around us.
PRIMITIVE SKILLS - These are the skills one must learn while in the bush.  Example - cordage, proper knife techniques, baskets, traps, etc...
TRACKING - Patterns, sign tracking, and the science of  pressure releases.
 AWARENESS - Nature observation, meditation, concentric rings of communication.
 MOVEMENT - Learn to be stealth.  Stalking, Fox Walk, Weasel Walk, and more!

So excited!!!

----------


## BENESSE

A bit about the school:
http://money.cnn.com/video/smallbusi...ney/?iid=HP_LN
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/28/ar...n+scout&st=cse

----------


## hunter63

That is pretty cool, I guess I wondered about stuff like this in the cities........Good on you.

How did you find it?

----------


## BENESSE

> That is pretty cool, I guess I wondered about stuff like this in the cities........Good on you.
> 
> How did you find it?


Didn't even know this school existed until one of those Groupon deals showed up on my radar. 
They have enough stuff to keep me busy for a long time. At least now I don't have to fly to South Dakota to practice.

----------


## hunter63

I hear ya......Very cool, should be fun.

I watch the paper, seems a lot of outdoor programs at the local museum, library and wildlife areas......mostly for kids, but take how I good hooked up with the archaeological society.

Checked out the Groupon deal....giving it a try....Thanks

----------


## Wildthang

> In a couple of weeks Mr. B and I will be taking a six hour "Boots On The Ground" course on Basic Wilderness Survival. (gotta start somewhere)
> 
> Here's a description of what we're supposed to learn:
> 
> SHELTER - A debris hut, works in 90% of the wilderness and is 90%  effective in most weather.  Learn how to build it.  Just one of the many  survival shelters.
>  WATER - Simply - location and purification
> FIRE -  Fire-by-friction is truly a great skill to have.  Fire keeps us warm,  cooks our food, guides us through the dark and keeps us company.
>  FOOD - Learn some of the resources out in the wilds, whether it be plant or animal.
>  PLANTS/TREES - WE will discuss some of the medicinal and utilitarian uses of the plant life around us.
> ...


Oh my God, now Nessie will be able to sneak up on us :Scared:  But seriously, good for you girl!

----------


## Wildthang

Oh, I bought $500 bucks worth of Augusen Farms staples, like flour, onion flakes, cheese, baking powder, rice, beans, and more dehydrated milk, brocolli, tomatoe powder, awwwww  heck, I can't even remember what all I bought but it was a bunch of stuff. I wanted long term storage ingredients so we can cook garden veggies and fruits. It makes sense to me that just dehydrated meals would get old in a hurry!

----------


## crashdive123

Good deal B.  Have fun.

----------


## Rick

That's outstanding, B. I expect all sorts of knowledge to be flowin' from Gotham in a few weeks.

----------


## crashdive123

And pictures.........or it never happened.

----------


## BENESSE

I am really psyched! Hope I can do half as well as Intothenew's grand kids. Mr. B (who doesn't know we're doing this...surprise, honey!) is a highly decorated boy scout so it'll probably be like riding a bike for him. Me, if all else fails, I can probably use my short fuse to start a fire. Pictures will be taken no matter what.

----------


## Jimmyq

So I am driving back to the job site after a burger lunch today and notice smoke, a LOT of thick black smoke, as the crow flies its about 13-15 miles away ( I know this after I heard where exactly it was on the radio) so I decide work can wait, time for a drill! I wanted to see how fast I could get back (while obeying traffic laws in general ) to my atorage area where I have an NBC US surplus gas mask with a bunch of other 'stuff'. Took me about 12 minutes on the road and 6 minutes in my storage locker to get to where I had the mask boxed up, under other boxes, behind an old pickup headache rack, next to a lawn mower... you get the picture. Too long once at the storage area, I am planning to do a remove, rethink and repack of that storage area in a couple weeks when I have most of a weekend free. 

Also considering getting the wife and kid masks and possibly one for the vehicle kits. Also I need to get some functional screw on filters. The one I have was a gift from a US airman buddy of mine that had to retire it because it was expired, originally issued to him for the first desert conflict. 

Crash, since you only seem to believe things you see, here is a pic. 

http://www.globaltvbc.com/Pages/Phot...?id=6442726631

and I took several stills at arm's length, I thought I looked most fierce in this pic even though I am making a duckface under the mask.

101_4134.JPG

----------


## Echo2

Stopped by an office sale....got a FAK, 1/2 case TP, 200+ #2 pencils, 15 reams of paper, and if it's not leased....a portable defibrillator. Should find out tomorrow.

----------


## Rick

> a gift from a US airman buddy of mine that had to retire it because it was expired




Um, if it's expired then........how long can you hold your breath?

guy-holding-breath.jpg

----------


## crashdive123

I'm shocked that you think I would "need" pictures.  Want on the other hand......

Keep in mind that for a fire event, a gas mask may give you a false sense of security.  While it may filter out some of the nasties in the atmosphere, it will not help you in an oxygen deprived environment.

----------


## Jimmyq

Rick, its a mandatory retirement age, doesnt mean the unit is not good, he said he actually wore it two or three times in training exercises, inside the hospital he works at, if the filters are new then I dont see a huge problem. For the small chance that I may use it. 

Crash, indeed, for this they were evacuating on a fear of toxic gasses in the smoke cloud, something I would likely be scampering away from I would be hoping the mask would give me enough edge to get clear rather than looking at entering the hot zone for any reason. Could be as simple as a car wreck on the freeway with a tanker or a train derail, a mask in the truck might be the edge I need to survive and escape close quarters. 




> I'm shocked that you think I would "need" pictures.  Want on the other hand......






> And pictures.........or it never happened.


Also, I like the Darth Vader sound I made when I was breathing, my kid would love it. I might wear it with some camo and such for Halloween, last year I got all my ACU stuff on and a dad I bumped into looked at me for a minute or two then said ' you really get into this eh?" I said, yeah, for my kid. Sucker. lol
IMAG1858.jpg

----------


## Echo2

They are discontinuing the original Leatherman Multi-tool..... :Frown: 

So I got on ebay and found a few of them....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Been wanting to get one for the kids BOBs

----------


## intothenew

I bloused between the 3rd and 4th eyelet. Lol

----------


## Wildthang

I found a used medium military Alice Pack for $10, and a new Cold Steel knife for 14$. I am putting a BOB together for the girls whether they want it or not!

----------


## kyratshooter

Since I am already at where you guys with the Bug Ot Bags can only hope to get, I installed a new wood stove on the back porch.  

http://www.harborfreight.com/cast-ir...ove-32058.html

Caught it on sale and had a 20% cupon so I escaped for only $130.

It is already set up and has the stink burned off of it.  Ready for heavy duty marshmellow/hot dog roasting and coffee perking.  It can also be pulled in the house and hooked to the flue for inside heat if necessary.

----------


## zombiemomma175

purchased another hundred pounds of rice, and placed in air tight buckets.

----------


## Echo2

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nobody

I bought more ammo, candles, matches and lighters. Have all but the go to place. Forest fire two years ago took out 90% of the forest where I live, dead trees still standing everywhere. Kinda afraid to start something in those areas as logging may begin and I don't want a log skidder falling into my underground shelter, so am still looking for the right spot. Would like to have a place hidden near my home so I can walk to it without much problem if need be. Have most of my stuff in an underground concrete bunker on my property, 10ft long, 6ft high inside, and 5 ft wide, all under 4 ft of dirt, but want something away from the house in the forest.
 Besides food, water and cooking utinsels, I have stoves, lanterns, both candle and propane, bed rolls, 1 two man tent, tarps, cordage, firearms and ammo, fishiing stuff, knives, axe and hatchet, files and whet stones, and can't remember the rest. Shovels and picks, bowsaw, tools, and two years worth of garden seeds.

----------


## kyratshooter

I bought the last pack of twinkies on Earth.

Felt like Charlton Heston looking at the Statue of Liberty.

----------


## hunter63

Recieved the Dec. "Spam can of the month" installment.......(and Brown brought it to the house)

----------


## 1stimestar

This week, I went to work.  I worked my butt off in order to achieve an even higher level of job security!  Does that count?  How about tomorrow?  I'm learning to smoke salmon. I know the premise, but have never actually done it.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Since I am already at where you guys with the Bug Ot Bags can only hope to get, I installed a new wood stove on the back porch.  
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cast-ir...ove-32058.html
> 
> Caught it on sale and had a 20% cupon so I escaped for only $130.
> 
> It is already set up and has the stink burned off of it.  Ready for heavy duty marshmellow/hot dog roasting and coffee perking.  It can also be pulled in the house and hooked to the flue for inside heat if necessary.


That's a great little stove and what an awesome deal you got on it!

----------


## kyratshooter

deleted...

----------


## Wildthang

I put the scope on my .223 vamint gun. Ready for long range zombie hunting now!

----------


## Wildthang

> deleted...


Why :Whistling:

----------


## kyratshooter

Cause if I told you Crash would send people wearing black hoods and kelvar to my house!

Just kidding..

Yea, right...

hey look, puppies...

 :drunk: 

Truth is, I thought I was on another thread and the deleted post made me look crazier than normal.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Practiced fly fishing.  I need waders, and I still suck at casting.

----------


## cwi555

Got stuck at work for 14 hours, but did get in a shipment of 6 Victorinox spirit mulitools, 20 more buckets with gamma seals, which will be packed tomorrow with groats and rice that have been waiting in bags for the buckets.

----------


## dutch hermit

Making a sh*tload of charcloth, that's what i did this week  :Wacko:

----------


## Walking Bear

Thee are those who would say "If I told you.  I would have to kill you!"  but I would not say that!

----------


## SpecWar

Well, since August I have picked up another Randall knife, #16.  Ordered and received 1k of 10mm ammo, 10 Beretta 96 HI-Cap mags, several other HI-Cap mags, still on order, 1k of 9mm +p+ ammo.  Gonna hit the gun show this weekend and see what all is still available at a reasonable price.  Have several handguns that I am not shooting, gonna see what I can get in trade.

----------


## Rick

I revised my winter survival bags for the vehicles. Changed out some hotties hand warmers, added some wool clothing and checked the bunny boots over for any problems. Added some wool gaitors to both bags. 

I also gave all my kids first aid kits this Christmas. It's the same kit I've posted on a couple of times. Pretty robust with a lot of gear. I also gave them instructions to take a first aid class or refresher class, whichever applied, so they would know how to use the stuff.

----------


## endurance

Last weekend I decided to go through my car kit and my day hiking kit.  In the process I discovered my day hike kit had no secondary water purification (I use a Sawyer SP121 inline filter on my camelbak most of the time, but anything can fail), it was missing a AAA battery to back up my Fenix LD01, and I found my car kit lacking a heat source despite having a bottle of chicken bullion cubes that would sure taste better with hot water.  All easy cures, but a good reminder that kits need to be checked out from time to time for missing items.

BTW, it's been a while since I've been around, but as I'm planning a through-hike of the Colorado Trail next summer, I'll likely be poking around here more often again.

----------


## Fishin' Fool

I've been experimenting with thermos bottle cooking for a while. Soups, stews, steel cut oats and pasta have all turned out very tasty.

I got a food dehydrator for Xmas and it is great. So far this week, I've dried some veggies for future soups or stews, made 2 batches of ground beef jerky and best of all, so far, turned a slimy ol' pike into fantastic fish jerky.

Between the dehydrator, vacuum sealer, and the thermos bottle experiments, I've got lots to keep me occupied on cold days. :Banana:  :Chef: .

----------


## 1stimestar

I got my first pair of cheaters.  Does that count?  I'll be able to read all these new survival books I just got.  *hanging head

----------


## 1776

Shot a hog two days ago, 200lbs gutted, now I have the flu and my wife is all wigged out that it is the swine flu. She really isnt all that worried about me she is thinking that she is next and some mention about cross species infection as she worries that I have infected the dogs. No amount of reasoning has yet to prevail so I am humbly taking the blame. Happy new year.

----------


## Wildthang

I rearranged my work shop and wired in my new welder the girls got me for Christmas. I went through a lot of ols boxes and found many things that will come in useful. I bet I found 30 pounds of nuts, bolts, washers, wood screws, sheet metal screws, and drill bits. I have wondered where they were for the last five years.
My shop is finally organized the way I want it, and it is one of my main preps. Having a shop with the tools and materials to darn near fix anything is a handy thing to have when the Chit hits the fan!

----------


## Winnie

> I rearranged my work shop and wired in my new welder the girls got me for Christmas. I went through a lot of ols boxes and found many things that will come in useful.* I bet I found 30 pounds of nuts, bolts, washers, wood screws, sheet metal screws, and drill bits. I have wondered where they were for the last five years.*
> My shop is finally organized the way I want it, and it is one of my main preps. Having a shop with the tools and materials to darn near fix anything is a handy thing to have when the Chit hits the fan!


Just make sure you don't do a Kyr and make a new floor covering with them!

----------


## SpecWar

Ordered a dozen more Beretta 96 mags, another HI-Cap drum for an important prep to be put back.   Revising my vehicle bags for colder temps, got the Hummer H2 back, back window exploded for some reason coming home the other nite.  Looked like something was shot at it or thrown at it; due the impact point on the outside of the window, but this was in the middle of nowhere coming home on a deserted road.  Very strange....  Have since varied my routes coming home for the past week to see if I am being followed or what.  Got both of my daughters to get their Lifetime Gun Permits and will be working with them to get them the weapons that they feel comfortable shooting and carrying before too long. Prepping is never done...  :Punk:   :Punk:

----------


## Wildthang

> I rearranged my work shop and wired in my new welder the girls got me for Christmas. I went through a lot of ols boxes and found many things that will come in useful. I bet I found 30 pounds of nuts, bolts, washers, wood screws, sheet metal screws, and drill bits. I have wondered where they were for the last five years.
> My shop is finally organized the way I want it, and it is one of my main preps. Having a shop with the tools and materials to darn near fix anything is a handy thing to have when the Chit hits the fan!


I will try no to pull a Kyrat with all of my new found nuts and bolts :Scared:

----------


## BushTech

Bought a Savage Axis .308 + Tasco 3x-9x + 200 rounds (as if that would last). Dug up several Greenbrier roots and I must say, I've never found a bigger one. This thing was about 2 ft across.

greenbrier.jpg

----------


## Wildthang

[QUOTE=Wildthang;376706]I rearranged my work shop and wired in my new welder the girls got me for Christmas. I went through a lot of ols boxes and found many things that will come in useful. I bet I found 30 pounds of nuts, bolts, washers, wood screws, sheet metal screws, and drill bits. I have wondered where they were for the last five years.

Now, this is what my shop looks like since I rearranged it. I don't have a before picture but beleive me, it looks a lot better now!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Waaaaaaay too organized.  You'll never find anything.

----------


## Stiffy

Got a new Mora 860 heavy duty and a stainless canteen cup from Safezone, got my new .22 bolt action repeater, and got several hundred rounds of ammo.  It was a good week.

----------


## Wildthang

> Got a new Mora 860 heavy duty and a stainless canteen cup from Safezone, got my new .22 bolt action repeater, and got several hundred rounds of ammo.  It was a good week.


Way to go Stiffy! I have been after some more .22 ammo and it is all bought out around here!

----------


## hunter63

[QUOTE=Wildthang;377687]


> I rearranged my work shop and wired in my new welder the girls got me for Christmas. I went through a lot of ols boxes and found many things that will come in useful. I bet I found 30 pounds of nuts, bolts, washers, wood screws, sheet metal screws, and drill bits. I have wondered where they were for the last five years.
> 
> Now, this is what my shop looks like since I rearranged it. I don't have a before picture but beleive me, it looks a lot better now!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Clean shop, sick mind......LOL....Looking good ...for now.

----------


## Stiffy

> Way to go Stiffy! I have been after some more .22 ammo and it is all bought out around here!


I got some at Walmart (all they had left was CCI CB shorts, and Federal bulk ammo); ordered some from Cabelas (I hate paying the shipping, but their shipping was much less than other internet sites I checked), and picked up some more at the gun shop in Pueblo where I got my rifle.  For some reason, they still have a nice selection there.

For now, I've got a variety, everything from 710 fps shorts to CCI Velocitors.  I want to see what works in my gun, before I go buy a lot of ammo.

----------


## kyratshooter

[QUOTE=Wildthang;377687]


> I rearranged my work shop and wired in my new welder the girls got me for Christmas. I went through a lot of ols boxes and found many things that will come in useful. I bet I found 30 pounds of nuts, bolts, washers, wood screws, sheet metal screws, and drill bits. I have wondered where they were for the last five years.
> 
> Now, this is what my shop looks like since I rearranged it. I don't have a before picture but beleive me, it looks a lot better now!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Yep, a truly sick mind!!  Not something I would even admit too much less post on the internet.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I freely admit to having a sick mind, and you guys can spend hours digging through useless junk if that's what makes you happy :eyepoke:

----------


## crashdive123

There is no such thing as useless junk......just things I don't need at the moment. :Innocent:

----------


## Wildthang

> There is no such thing as useless junk......just things I don't need at the moment.


If you can only find it :eyepoke:

----------


## kyratshooter

> There is no such thing as useless junk......just things I don't need at the moment.


I prefer to call it materials inventory for proposed projects.

----------


## crashdive123

Works for me.

----------


## Wildthang

> I prefer to call it materials inventory for proposed projects.


Even purposed material / junk can be organized :Smartass:

----------


## Stiffy

Today I bought another 550 rounds of .22 ammo.  My gun shop in Pueblo still has a selection.  But that about does it for me for awhile.  At least until my wife's new sofa is paid for.

----------


## Wildthang

I found 200 rounds of Target grade .223 yesterday. Just a little more zombie proof now!

----------


## grokh5499

I pulled out my single burner butane canister stove and boiled some simple canned soup for lunch in the back yard. I let my 10 year old daughter do it all. I didn't feel comfortable fighting with the phone for picks since my three year old was outside with us.  I let the three year old play with a sterno foldable stove- not fuel of course, while we cooked lunch so she wouldn't be around the cooking table. We had fun! It is always good to make sure more than one person knows where things are, how to setup, use, and take down equipment before trouble happens! And oh so much better than playing barbies.

----------


## Stiffy

> I pulled out my single burner butane canister stove and boiled some simple canned soup for lunch in the back yard. I let my 10 year old daughter do it all. I didn't feel comfortable fighting with the phone for picks since my three year old was outside with us.  I let the three year old play with a sterno foldable stove- not fuel of course, while we cooked lunch so she wouldn't be around the cooking table. We had fun! It is always good to make sure more than one person knows where things are, how to setup, use, and take down equipment before trouble happens! And oh so much better than playing barbies.


And that's what is known as "quality time."

----------


## Fishin' Fool

This week I got the result I've looked for after making some lifestyle changes.

A number of years ago, I was diagnosed with high blood pressure. At the time my systolic was 164( I don't recall my diastolic#) and the quote from the Dr. was "You are a stroke waiting to happen."

I started to make some diet changes and brought my BP down some , but didn't really get serious till a few months ago. I cut out all alcohol, almost all red meat, as much salt and white sugar as I could and started consuming a lot of bulgur wheat, honey, and steel cut oats.

I've lost 20 pounds and my blood pressure is now down to an average of 113/74 and I am completely off of all BP medication. I hope to be around to be a Daddy to my little girl for a long. long time. :-)

----------


## BENESSE

> This week I got the result I've looked for after making some lifestyle changes.
> 
> I've lost 20 pounds and my blood pressure is now down to an average of 113/74 and I am completely off of all BP medication. I hope to be around to be a Daddy to my little girl for a long. long time. :-)


CONGRATULATIONS!
It's the most valuable prep you could have done not just for yourself but your family as well.

----------


## crashdive123

Congrat FF.

----------


## Faiaoga

:No:   With a little bit of time on my hands and A Few Pennies More (I have to leave A Few Dollars More to Clint Eastwood), I have been revising my belt pouches and Every Day Carry to make it accessible, light weight and not in the way.  For example, I have tried to make a small first aid pouch that I can carry easily.  I am also checking I have basic tools with me that fit what I might run into.  Surprisingly, there is a lot of useful gear available in general hardware and other stores that can be purchased inexpensively.  Today, I found a set of Phillips and straight slot screwdriver bits (1/4 insch drive) that fit a magetic holder I also found. These will handle about 90% of the household and auto repair needs I have, but are not expensive.  If the exact same items were labelled "survival" or "emergency preparedness" the cost would be much higher.
Faiaoga
 :Sleep:

----------


## grokh5499

Hey Everyone!,

Yesterday I braved the aftermath of an ice storm to go attend a FA/CPR/AED with Babysitter INSTRUCTOR cross over training!!! Starts in a few hours!!! I'll be using my skills to teach Girls Scout Leaders and Girls Scouts these skills in my own AO!!!

----------


## Stiffy

Found a three by five by two inch, nineteen dollar belt pouch at Walmart for five dollars.  I'll fill it with the usual stuff and throw it in my wife's car.

And I got a three by nine scope and mounted it on my .22.  I was planning on just using the iron sights, but I found out that my eyesight isn't what it used to be.

----------


## welderguy

I have been restocking the ALS med kit, All close to or expired gear is being replaced.

----------


## Echo2

Sent a .223 Bolt Gun out to have barrel threaded.

Installed new flood lights (1000w each) at three corners of house.....have them on wireless remote fobs.

Received call from friend....will meet him in February to get 6 half sheets of bullet proof composite panels.....about 1/4 retail.

Tested true life span on COMMs two-way hand helds.....through 3 charging cycles. With 1/4 hourly chatter for 1 minute.....5.5 days. was hoping for a week...but that will work.

Found out the AR Drone (RC camera, 4 prop aircraft) Works well within 200+/-ft of controller....and resolution is about a 6 out of 10.....would be a OK recon device....until shot...

Got 6 more 6v deep cycle batts and another smart charger.

Looking for another 3k pure-sine inverter.....if anyone has one to get rid of.

----------


## Highhawk1948

Bought a used rifle and 6 more boxes of rounds/cartridges.

----------


## Echo2

got a dozen of these....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

> got a dozen of these....
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I am thinking of getting a set. but I have never used them so would need trained.

----------


## Echo2

> I am thinking of getting a set. but I have never used them so would need trained.


We're getting trained by a surgical nurse.....on a couple hams... :Smile:

----------


## collyottfarms

Well I can't say I added anything to my larder this week - we're broke - only 1 income and it's not much - but I tried not to waste time by reading lots of survival material, I'm getting ready to print remedies, reference information etc and creating my own survival book and making a plan for stocking will be donating a small amount to stocking each week - planting lots more this year to can/store and we've been building pens for 2 new dairy goats we've bought that are bred and due to kid in a couple of weeks - so even when you can't BUY I think you can stay active in your preparations



> Oh yeh, traded a box of rocks aka flint, chert, butter, etc for a pair of running shoes.
> 
> Gonna start running and get in shape to run in the Ranger run.  Gonna do it this year.

----------


## collyottfarms

what is this?

----------


## crashdive123

> what is this?


What is what?

----------


## BENESSE

Who's on second?

----------


## Rick

If you are referencing the white gun looking thingie in Echo's picture it's a medical staple gun. You guys are more gung ho than me. Call me when you install those staples. I'd like to watch. Oh, no wincing.

----------


## randyt

Aww shootfire Rick, here in the sticks we use hog rings and hog rings pliers instead of a medical staple gun.

----------


## Rick

My grandkids are getting more and more into sports and I take a medical kit to every softball, basketball, volleyball, etc. game. I finally broke down and ordered a trauma bag. My medical kit is getting too small.

----------


## Rick

Randy, my hat is off to you, sir. I was also wondering why your voice was a bit higher lately. Asked and answered it appears.

----------


## randyt

gee I'm flattered you noticed LOL. Hog rings are used for staple up cuts, rubber bands are used for other thangs and I don't mean a rubber band hong LOL.

----------


## Rick

10 Steps to a really bad cut. 

1. Scream like a girl
2. Curse....freely
3. Bleed
4. Figure out your bleeding and find a shop rag to stop the bleeding so you can find your first aid kit to stop the bleeding. 
5. Bleed on the carpet on the way to the bathroom to wash the blood off
6. Reach under the bathroom sink with one hand while trailing blood all over the counter top because you can't watch under the sink and on top at the same time. 
7. Dump entire contents of first aid kid in floor. 
8. Use both hand to pick up contents forgetting about bloody cut.
9. Look up to see wife glaring at you
10. Stick hand back in sink and beg for help.

----------


## randyt

old tee shirts are better than a shop rag

----------


## Rick

Old T shirts ARE my shop rags. Old underwear too. That's why no one borrows my shop rags.

----------


## crashdive123

Neighbor:  Hey Rick - you been using these rags to sop up lemonade?

Rick:  No.  Haven't used em yet.  Why?

Neighbor:  Never mind - gotta go.

----------


## hunter63

Wash old under wear if gonna be used for shop rags.......Per DW....I don't know why?

----------


## kyratshooter

Put a roof rack on the Caliber.  A rack is not offered as an option and there are no factory aftermarket racks for this car.  Probably because the front of the roof is 6" wider than the roof over the rear.  Makes the rack taper.

I raided the local junkyard and came up with this.  It comes pretty close to looking "normal".

I just about can not get by without a roof rack on any vehicle I own.  Never know when granny might kick the bucket like in Family Vacation.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Looks good to me....really good fit and appearance.

I find roof racks a valuable addition to any vehicle...
I prefer the removable units, and a spare pair of mounts one each truck make it nice.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like it belongs there.

----------


## Rick

Super job on the roof rack. Looks factory to me. 

I'm always on the look out for new medical stuff and came across the Hyfin Chest Seals today. From what I gather the medics like them better than Asherman or Bolin because they seal better. Picked up a couple. In this day and age you never know when they could be used. I have Halo Seals, too.

http://www.google.com/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

http://www.haloseal.com/

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Nice Job Kyrat! That's the kind of ingenuity I like!

----------


## kyratshooter

We have a place here where you can go in and pull your own parts.  That unit cost me $40 tax and all.  Took about 2 hours to trim and fit to the vehicle.  We had a super nice day yesterday and I could not pass up the chance to accomplish something with the weather 50 degrees and sunny.

Good thing I did!  It is freezing and snow falling this morning.

ATT also junks out their old vans there.  They are F250 fords with the huge sturdy racks that bolt to the van roof gutter. There must have been 25 of them lined up in there It almost made me wish I had a van!

----------


## hunter63

Ah, yes reminds me of the old fashion "junk yards"....we used the extensively as kids and a little older.
The guy would be in his shop, making hay wagons out of old car frames....remember when cars had frames...LOL. Anyway, we would ask him for a part, and he would direct us to the location of car/truck that would fit, and lend us his 'yard car".....beater that had the roof caved in with the tanks, red & green 'wrench" laying on the roof, and a selection of tools....away we would go.

When we came back he would charge us a price that reflected on how greasy and how bad we were bleeding....LOL...Then go back to BS with his buddies and taking nips for the 1/2 point in his cover-alls.

Yeah, I remember those days...and am supprised at how things have changed, and the willingness of some one that would let you into the yard.

----------


## bacpacker

I spent Saturday doing preventative maintenance on my tractor and mower, getting them ready for the coming season. Also got most of my garden seeds ordered and already have them on hand. Started planning our garden for the year. Should be ready by the time planting season is here.

----------


## Rick

LOL. I don't know why but I read that as primitive maintenance the first time. I've done quite a bit of that myself. Usually involves giving something a good bash with whatever is handy or a swift kick if nothing else is.

----------


## bacpacker

Yeah just gotta keep a roll of duct tape and baling wire handy.

 :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> LOL. I don't know why but I read that as primitive maintenance the first time. I've done quite a bit of that myself. Usually involves giving something a good bash with whatever is handy or a swift kick if nothing else is.



.......cussing is useful as well, being creative is encouraged

----------


## hunter63

While at the Valentine store Wednesday, ordered a copy of Cody Lundin's book 98.6 Degrees.....free shipping.

----------


## Winnie

Snagged a couple of 200l plastic barrels from my nephews workplace a while ago, he delivered them last night. They will become rain barrels at the allotment once I have rinsed out the Pineapple and Raspberry flavouring and cut out the top.  :Smile:

----------


## birdman6660

put down another 60 lbs of pork in jars !
put 50 lbs of fried green peas in storage room !
got 10 more blades for bow saws !
 have acquired 3 goats !

----------


## birdman6660

correction ... DRIED green peas !

----------


## jerrynj

I bought more 5.56 ammo and another magazine. I also bought a pellet gun for small game. Tomorrow I am kayaking out to an island overnight to work on my survival skills. My main focus will be finding differant sources of drinkable water. I also need work on my edible plants.

----------


## 1stimestar

I fed hundreds of people over a weeks time using a 3 burner propane stove top, a wood stove, a coleman lantern, and a generator with no running water.  Bacon, eggs, halibut, salmon chowder, moose soup, and lots and lots of coffee.

----------


## Wildthang

I bought 400 rounds of .22 magnum ammo for my new Ruger Single Six, and that's about it!

----------


## Stiffy

Went by a local thrift store and found a stainless, one pint pot for a dollar.  I'll toss it in one of my packs, it's perfect for Ramen or instant oatmeal.

----------


## birdman6660

dried 50 lbs of onions last two days in huge wok on woodstove ... they toasted up nicely ...  also canned several jars of whitefish and bass ... 23 small jars total ...this preppin stuff ain't cheap but it happens to be on top of our priority list !

----------


## BushTech

Bought a signaling mirror and a Gerber Gator Machete.

----------


## gunaroo

Couple bricks of Federal .22.
A pile (100) CR123A batteries.

----------


## Ken

Spam was on sale @ 2/$5.00.  I bought 40 cans.

----------


## gunaroo

Also, 20 lbs of quinoa.  Balanced amino acids in a grain.  Awesome!

----------


## Echo2

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now THAT one made me chuckle!

----------


## grokh5499

Hey Guys! How is everyone?

I just picked up an evening job at a local grocery store. My 9-5 temp office jobs keep cutting me loose for lack of work. Hopefully, this little part time job will help us stay afloat better in this economy. And even though I cook a lot for my family, I have never formally had any jobs with food service/deli/bakery areas so this means new skills and an increase in my network!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck with the new job.

----------


## rebel

I cut and split a couple weeks worth of wood.

----------


## Winnie

I put a tin can stashed with a few essentials at the allotment. If the house burns down, or the sky falls down, I have copies of stuff there.

----------


## hunter63

Found a Bulk box of .45 APC Brazer Brass, 200 rds.
Had a rule two little boxes or one big box, .....well duh.

Anyway, they did have CCI Stingers, .38 rat shot, .45 APC, .380.....that I was interested in.....\

Also, 9mm, .223, .357, .38's.

But had to pick one......what a PITA.

----------


## Wildthang

I got a brand new Rambo knife with the handy little survival kit in the hollow handle. A friend got it for a gift and thought I needed it worse that he did. He thought he was giving me something quite valuable and I tried really hard to act like I was way excited about my new knife. Man it was all I could do to not laugh after all of the posts on here about those knives!
So I threw it in a drawer out in the shop, and will give it to somebody else some day :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

> I got a brand new Rambo knife with the handy little survival kit in the hollow handle. A friend got it for a gift and thought I needed it worse that he did. He thought he was giving me something quite valuable and I tried really hard to act like I was way excited about my new knife. Man it was all I could do to not laugh after all of the posts on here about those knives!
> So I threw it in a drawer out in the shop, and will give it to somebody else some day


Throw it in your truck......so if TEOTWAWKI happens you can impress all the wannabes on how cool you are and sell or trade it.....LOL

This week has been replace gas lines on several gas powered tools....chainsaws (2), weed whips (1)....and added 2 ft of spare gas line to the carry along tool box.

----------


## Old GI

Ruger has BX-25 mags in stock as of yesterday.  That's 25 round mags for 10/22 family.  Got four more just before the ban on 1 July.

----------


## Ken

Spent a few hours yesterday cleaning all of my guns, and then spent another hour doing an inventory of my ammo supply.

And wouldn't you know it?   :Sneaky2:   I woke up this morning and discovered that both of my 600 lb. gun safes had been stolen.   :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

> Spent a few hours yesterday cleaning all of my guns, and then spent another hour doing an inventory of my ammo supply.
> 
> And wouldn't you know it?    I woke up this morning and discovered that both of my 600 lb. gun safes had been stolen.


 I hate when that happens!!

----------


## mistersir

i am new to the community if you guys have any tips i would appritate it

----------


## Echo2

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Cleaning brass begins....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Ghilli kit....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Cleaning brass.  *groan*

----------


## Echo2

Cement mixer....stainless steel media....dawn liquid soap.

----------


## hunter63

> Cement mixer....stainless steel media....dawn liquid soap.


You don't fool around......Get-er done....

----------


## randyt

A few years back I did a pipe job on a island. Needless to say there was no storage and all the pipe fittings were left out in the weather. The leftover fittings got tarnished, to tarnished to sell as new. I thought about a cement mixer to clean them up a bit. I might try it.

----------


## crusher

that would be a loud tumbler

----------


## hunter63

Back in a previous life, we had those big media viberators to polish SS fittings.......worked good.
Have a smaller one now, but only use it if they are really dark......usually just washing out with dawn and water, let them dry and start in with the case check, case length etc.

----------


## timjones922

My wife's get home bag was stolen from her car at work. I went and got her a 25L pack with a belly strap, a survival blanket a compass, ( It took a while, but taught her to read one, maps are next). I made a stop at the dollar store, and got her matches, hand cleaner, body powder, basic bar soap, a brush, a tooth brush, and toothpaste then dirty rice, dehydrated noodles, tuna salad, and about 4 separate trail mixes as well as cashews, sunflower kernels, and a couple of Mountain house dehydrated meals. I also included an extra Gerber multi tool, and rigged an area for her bow which is a breakdown 25Lbs, a thermal blanket, and (2) large trash bags, a small Flashlight, and a 10 pack of AAA batteries, an old soup can, 50 foot of 550, a water bottle, and water filter straw.
She knows if something happens, that I will find her if I am still alive. She should be able to survive for a few days on that. Anything else? She is not very big, and I tried to keep the pack under 20 lbs. I will add a fishing kit, and a cheap emergency tent.

----------


## hunter63

Dollar stores have 4 pack of Bic type lighters for a buck......didn't see fire making gear.
Good knife......
Otherwise good kit.

----------


## timjones922

> Dollar stores have 4 pack of Bic type lighters for a buck......didn't see fire making gear.
> Good knife......
> Otherwise good kit.


 Thanks Hunter. I added the lighters, and a 8 pack box of wood matches. I always figured that if you have only one way to start a fire, you may be in trouble. I also put a magnesium fire starter block with a flint, and a blade attached in there.

----------


## Nighthawk01

This week I have started to learn how to use my catapult. I seem to remember being a lot better as a child. But getting better day by day. Hopefully next week I will actually hit the barn wall  :whip:  This may not be I giant step for your kind , but it is for me  :Online2long:

----------


## Rick

My preps are pretty much done but I did pick up some additional road flares today. In the words of a famous naturalist and pyromaniac. Road Flares...when you really really need to start a fire.

----------


## M.Demetrius

I read through many (not all!) of the pages in this long thread.  It's interesting to see how many things we used to be able to get are no longer available--like bricks of 22LR--and how the prices have changed in the 5 years since its first post.

I added a multitool and some energy bars/crackers to our belly pack emergency kits.  Continued to dehydrate and vacuum bag foods.  The food bank gave away bags of carrots.  The ugly, lumpy and mal-shaped ones.  They slice and dehydrate just fine.  

Harvested a bunch of goldenrod (the tops turned brown after the 1st freeze last Wed) so we just took the leaves.  Good for coughs and colds when made into tea.

Began the process of testing and figuring out which of the old theatre walkies still work.  Some were put away with batteries in them.  Never do that.  Alkalines go awful in the battery box.  Never, never do that.



Plan to get a solar/hand crank radio/battery charger when the  money comes in next month, plus a batch of rechargeable batteries.  It's not a permanent fix for communication, but it might get us a year or so down the road if the whole thing breaks...and it looks more and more like it will.  More likely sooner than later.  

Found a good church that's just a simple, Bible preaching environment.  Won't be able to make it there after the Fall, but until then, it's good for us.

----------


## M.Demetrius

As for kitchen matches, have you guys heard that they're not making them any longer?




It's only because they're long enough already

----------


## BENESSE

Took a CPR class w/Mr. B this afternoon. Passed the test (100%), a certificate will be mailed. Even got a little prize for the effort--Keychain CPR mouth barrier kit. 
Ordered 6 *ADC ADSAFE Pocket Rescusitators* from Amazon for office and various bags.

Next on the list is First Aid. 
And down the road, CERT.

----------


## hunter63

> Took a CPR class w/Mr. B this afternoon. Passed the test (100%), a certificate will be mailed. Even got a little prize for the effort--Keychain CPR mouth barrier kit. 
> Ordered 6 *ADC ADSAFE Pocket Rescusitators* from Amazon for office and various bags.
> 
> Next on the list is First Aid. 
> And down the road, CERT.


Congrats......always a great idea.......
I really need to get recertified, been about 3 years....used to do both first aid and CPR every year.

----------


## Rick

Good for you. You never know when a loved one might be the recipient of your training. Congrats on completing the course to both of you!

----------


## crashdive123

Well done B.

----------


## BENESSE

Here's what surprised me. It's not as simple as I thought. It can also be quite physical doing compressions and making sure you're doing them right. As far as those AEDs go, we had 3 different models and we rotated using them all. Very helpful in finding which features make sense to you. One of those babies is on my Santa list in not too distant future.

----------


## sofasurfer

Started getting involved with Oathkeepers www.oathkeepers.org
Specifically wanting to get involved with starting a Civilization Preservation Team http://oathkeepers.org/oath/2013/10/...rvation-teams/ in my county. I think that all in all this is one of the best options we have. If all this SHTF stuff happens there is no  one who will be safe or able to survive on their own. If communities are trained and prepared at least there is a chance of defending ourselves from whatever lurks.

----------


## Batch

Spent some time with my brother.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wildthang

Bought 2 Remingnton 700 BDL SS rifles in 30/06 caliber. Don't really need them but got them both in the original boxes for $500. Just couldn't pass them up! Can sell each gun for that :Smartass:

----------


## Pepper

New here but I went to an auction Saturday bought about 4 dozen canning jars for less then 15.00 (kerr , mason ect) bought some older bits braces ,every time I go to the store I buy 4 to 10 (depends on expenses ) canned goods , some 1 pound bags of different beans (cant find the weirder beans in bigger bags ) I then vacuum bag them at home with a oxygen obsorber .I also buy the .88 cent bag of instant potatos different flavors I put them unopened in a vacuum bag  (water proof )I try to water proof all our food beans rice spices ect ... I bought a 454 casull it was cheap and will shoot a 45 L/Colt which I hand load for !

----------


## Crab pot

Bought another box of 30-06...someone once told me to buy a box of ammo everytime you go somewhere that sells them. Wish I had started doing that before ammo became harder to find up here in MD.

----------


## BushTech

Picked up a 15 liter dry stuff bag, 50ft nylon chord, couple rooster tails, a pack of lead worm weight sinkers and some more waterproof matches.

----------


## NVRDONE

Got 30 rounds of 3.5" 00 Buck Mag. First time I've seen it in stock in a long time.

I might be coming home later with a crossbow. My grandpa bought it +/- 5 years ago. He said I could shoot it a couple times and if I like it, its mine. I'm taking my archery hunting permit this spring. It will add 2 months to my deer hunting. Opening Sept 14 instead of Dec 2.

Edit: I'm now the proud owner of a Barnett Wildcat C5. I also got 12 bolts, 8 broadheads, a ton of field points, and other assorted stuff. I need to get a case, sling, and maybe a new scope for it. Looking at the new Nikon.

----------


## whitedog420

Over the last week, I have just been reading and researching on anything and everything preparedness.

----------


## Infoholic

Learned about oil lamps after picking up a couple at a garage sale. Gotta say it was well worth it.

----------


## aflineman

I did some repacking of my "day" pack. Actually I completely moved stuff over to my old Alice pack. More room does NOT mean I need to pack more stuff (I REALLY need to keep telling myself that). As it sits now, by total pack weight increased by about 1 lb (about 15 lbs total), but it carries a bit better than my old day pack (camel Back HAWG) and stuff is distributed a bit better. I also have the space to add a down blanket and vest. 
I will probably pare down and use the HAWG again during hunting season. But this works well for day hikes, and a quick overnight. Plus, I already had it in storage.

----------


## FSR

Canned 9 pounds of ends and pieces bacon. Put by 6 liters of water. Did a inventory of my reloading powders. put away some Pyrodex. 
 I am finally designing my game/camping cart/bicycle cart.

----------


## grokh5499

Pitched tarps for our family to sleep under in the back yard. Hubby wanted me to go over it with our oldest daughter. Not that I couldn't have gone over the basics but something told me hubby would have more valuable info to add so we could both learn more than what I had to offer. I made a good call. Re-enforced what I thought I knew, learned more, and had some duh moments too. My oldest started a campfire for us in our fire ring. It was her first time starting a fire all by herself. Very proud of her. Sitting here enjoying that fire while I type this. Our two girls will sleep under one tarp- an old army poncho while hubby and I sleep under our Enoch tarp. Awesome memories roasting marshmallows and hanging out as a family. The youngest did shadow dancing with her shadow hitting the fence in the backyard from the propane lantern.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

Just goes to show that preparedness can be fun and rewarding.  The joy of watching your children learn, the childhood memories that it brings to the forefront and the peace of mind that it gives knowing that you will be OK.  Well done.

----------


## BornthatWay

Yes doing this practice survival and everyone having fun will give everyone something to draw on if you had to do it for real. Well done.

----------


## Rick

Good on ya! Being prepared. Creating good memories. All good stuff.

----------


## cncgirl00

I'm new to this site and new to prepping. We bought a generac 5500 portable generator back in February. Our home is total electric so we needed this very badly. I raise a garden and can, freeze or dry what I raise. So I put up over 200 jars of canned items plus what I froze and dried. Today I made tinder packs from cotton balls coated in petroleum jelly, shoved into large straws and sealed. We've also been working on our bug out bags this week.

----------


## Rick

Just make certain you connect the genny to your home in the correct manner. If not, you can send voltage out on the power lines during an outage that can injure or kill linemen. You also need to determine what you can run on the genny. If you are all electric then your water heater, furnace, stove and dryer will not run on it. 5500 watts will run your lights, TV, Computer and fridge. If you have a heat pump or central air don't try to run that either. Compressors don't like square wave AC. You need to determine your load (watts) and that will determine what you can run.

----------


## hayshaker

this weekend i wnt over my NBC preps with ebola and who knows what else
put up for sale my m-17 nbc mask. i do have others so i,m good there.
not much else really.

----------


## cncgirl00

Thanks, Rick, for the tips. We've acquired a kerosene heater for heat so the generator will just be used for the fridge/ freezerr, lights and portable infrared heater (if it gets too cold that the kerosene heaters aren't enough).

----------


## Batch

Rick, portable generators put out inconsistent sine waves. Not, square waves. Some inverters put out square wave. 

But, with cheaper gas generators you usually get erratic haves because of the inconsistent running of the generators motor.

http://www.jkovach.net/projects/powerquality/

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Put together a stockpile of fifty gallons of gas, stacked a little of five chords of wood and purchased a used Ruger 10/22 for pest control.

I bought four new winter winter blankets, a kerosine lamp, 24 candles and a bottle of kerosine.

----------


## Rick

Unfortunately, my genny produces square wave. It's more like the first pict on the left in your link. Technically, it's a modified sine wave with dead spots on the half cycle. But if you look at it on an oscilloscope it looks more square. It's sort of like a set of stairs to a landing then a set of stairs down to another landing then it repeats. I knew it was modified going in but what I didn't know was the impact that has on compressors. Live and learn I guess.

Found a pic. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

That makes my hair hurt, Rick.

I prepared by donating all the food stores containing meat to the local homeless shelters and resupplying with vegetarian stuff. Reason being, I can't recycle stuff I don't eat...which is not to say if the SHTF I wouldn't eat whatever I could find to keep me alive. (yeah, bacon, too)
This was a big undertaking and it involved getting real with myself and letting go of some well invested stock.

----------


## survivalism-life

I built a mini first aid kit to put in my main survival bug out bag!!

----------


## randyt

I added to my knowledge and experience.

----------


## hunter63

Restocked hunting fanny pack FAK.....added in fresh candy, and replaced a few years old hand warmers....

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Made sure all of my knives were sharp.

----------


## Tokwan

Decided to restock my tummy.

----------


## MrFixIt

Stocked up on some canned goods, checked out the camp stove, and watched the weather...we were under a tornado warning yesterday afternoon.

----------


## Pat Angelo

In fact,I did nothing...

----------


## crashdive123

And you registered just to let the world know that?

----------


## Duece

Set up nee emergency kit for the car im buyung this week,also went through packs,reorganize and restock

----------


## hunter63

> In fact,I did nothing...


Seriously?............

----------


## hayshaker

threw my back doing firewood a week ago just now getting better
i think.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Bought 200 rounds of .22LR and added a few tools to my toolbox.

----------


## Tokwan

Repacked my BOB. Check what expired and replacing them, especially the MREs, Aquatabs and Medical items. Decided to re sharpen my knife..hehehe.

----------


## Britcit

Hi all,

This week I have put together my first 'kit'. It's for my wife to keep in her car.
As we live on one of the islands here (as opposed to the Shetland 'mainland'), in bad weather there is a risk that we cannot get home on the ferry. Just last week, the missus spent the night in her car at the ferry terminal. So I figured she'd need some basics.
I put in:-

Camping stove + gas
2 bic lighters
10 tea bags (an essential for her)
carton UHT milk
2 x mess tins (with an antislip mat, she can use one as a base for the stove)
Small camping kettle
2 x tins of soup (ring pull type)
Spoon
4 x 2 pack of hand warmers
Wool hat and gloves
Folding knife
Tooth brush + tooth paste
Soap
Torch + spare batts.
Disposable waterproof 'coat
'Foil' blanket
Selection of plasters
2 Liters of water.

She already has wool blankets in the car, so that's covered, and she always has a travel mug for tea.

I have also been out a lot the last three days practicing with my .22lr, now I just need to top up my ammo pile.

Having read a lot here, there is much for me to do but am taking it one step at a time.

----------


## hunter63

> Hi all,
> 
> This week I have put together my first 'kit'. It's for my wife to keep in her car.
> As we live on one of the islands here (as opposed to the Shetland 'mainland'), in bad weather there is a risk that we cannot get home on the ferry. Just last week, the missus spent the night in her car at the ferry terminal. So I figured she'd need some basics.
> I put in:-
> 
> Camping stove + gas
> 2 bic lighters
> 10 tea bags (an essential for her)
> ...


Nice job of building a "personnel kit" for you needs and area.
That a fine point a lot of people miss when asking 'What do I put in my kit..................you pick the name you care to use.

----------


## Rick

That's a nice overnight kit. There is a difference between getting through the night and being comfortable.

----------


## Tokwan

I again, practice making fire. I somehow have this phobuia of not being able to make fire. So..there I go, carrying a small sling back packed with a hammock, tarp, waterbottle and cup, fire making kit, some sandwiches and a first aid kit. It was a day's event. It was just setting up the tarp and hammock, making a fire and making ginger tea and having my sandwich. Then off to a couple hours of "nap"...another cup of ginger tea and back home.

----------


## MrFixIt

> Hi all,
> 
> Selection of plasters


What does this mean please?

----------


## hunter63

> What does this mean please?


Saw that as well....thinking "bandages" first aid stuff?
Neighbor was from the UK and used the term.

http://www.paydenspharmacy.co.uk/d_plasters3.asp

----------


## Duece

Repacked truck kit,made two quick and dirty leather sheaths for my hatchet and camp axe,bought a super cheap dollar store machete(have never owned one before)like machete idea but what a peice of crap...so i ordered an ontario knife and tool economy machete from stapletons for under 20$.dont really want to spend too much on one right now so it will have to do

----------


## Britcit

> What does this mean please?


Sorry, I think you know them as band-aids. (Adhesive bandage / Sticking plaster)

----------


## crashdive123

> What does this mean please?


Plasters = Band-aids.

----------


## Tokwan

Its either band aids or those sticky plaster on rolls, where you placed over bandages or wound gauze to hold them there...

----------


## Tokwan

> What does this mean please?


Oh..u mean these? Simply band -aids...We call them palsters in Malaysia too as we are use British English..except me..its a mixed of American English and British English...as I was educated Brit style but live American style.

----------


## gabriel

At last! I converted my diesel generator to propane. This way I can stock propane tanks and I'll be ready for any power loss.

----------


## kyratshooter

I paid my taxes this week.

That way I get to live for another year as a free man, sort of.

Does that count?

----------


## Auban

> so what did you do this week to prepare?


i learned a whole bunch of words in farsi and pashtun.

----------


## Rick

> That way I get to live for another year as a free man, sort of.




Yea, but at least you get representation, sort of.

----------


## hayshaker

Auban yer not going to iran are you? farsi pastun?
if pick me up some shamaghs at the bazzar will ya.

----------


## Wildthang

I ordered 5000 rounds of .22 ammo because I'm tired of wasting time and gas looking for it on the shelves! I think I have finally got my quota now!

----------


## hunter63

> I ordered 5000 rounds of .22 ammo because I'm tired of wasting time and gas looking for it on the shelves! I think I have finally got my quota now!


Where?.............

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Since it's been a year since anyone posted in this thread. I'm going to work a little necromancy magic.

BAM! IT LIVES AGAIN!

Well I ordered some supplies from China. Some paracord, 2 paracord bracelets, 2 whistles for auditory signals.

Also I filled up my jerry cans with gas to prepare for Tropical Storm Colin.

----------


## Rick

Who names these blasted storms? I'm sorry but "Colin" does not instill fear. It's no wonder folks don't evacuate. 

"This is Rainy Weathers with the Weather Channel. Tropical storm FooFoo...."

Seriously, if they want folks to be concerned and make preparations they should name them something like Killer, Mauler or even Kick Your Butt in a Heartbeat. But Colin?

----------


## hunter63

Bohahahahaha....Now that was funny.

----------


## WalkingTree

Maybe they meant colon. That might be appropriate for a storm.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Hurricane Bertha sounded like a roller derby queen.

----------


## fjrmurph

> I ordered 5000 rounds of .22 ammo because I'm tired of wasting time and gas looking for it on the shelves! I think I have finally got my quota now!


5000 rounds , what about next week ??

----------


## marla

harvested chives and sage this week.  Drying both of them for winter cooking.

----------


## kyratshooter

You're still a bit light on ammo Wildthing.  22 does not count in the real ammo inventory. Real ammo has the primer in the middle and is louder than a ladyfinger firecracker, and has more effect, when it goes off.

I had to think on this one for a spell.  

I have been at this since the1960s, what is left to do?

I ate some food.  Now I can replace it with food that is not at its use by date.  

If I were really being fancy I could say I had rotated the canned food stores and engaged in some sort of inventory control, tracked it on a spread sheet and reordered supplies.

yea, that's what I did, INVENTORY CONTROL!

----------


## Adventure Wolf

- Cut some firewood to prepare for fall and winter.
- Refilled both my propane tanks
- Checked up on all of my storm shutters

----------


## Ohio Rusty

Prepped and stored 5 more gallons of water. Picked up a couple of lifestraw type filters and some water purification tabs (40).
Ohio Rusty

----------


## 1stimestar

Drank some beer while watching some skinny dipping hahaha.  That's a skill right?

----------


## crashdive123

What...the beer drinking or the skinny dipping?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Drank some beer while watching some skinny dipping hahaha.  That's a skill right?


Sure!  

You are bonding with a support group and extending your circle of experienced and talented fellow survivors who are practicing off grid hygiene.

As for me, I got the 4WD unit back in operational condition.

Mowed the lawn, thereby creating a fire break in case of wildfire.

And I have thought a lot.  Not about anything in particular, but it keeps me in practice in case I ever have to think about something important.

----------


## NJHeart2Heart

This week I organized my home first aid supplies after tearing them apart to make kits for two 72 hour survival bags.  I'm also focusing on good prepping habits little by little.  Filled my more than 1/2 full gas tank ("Keep you gas above 1/2 tank in case you need to drive a distance to get out of a disaster area), and I'm trying to remember to re-fill one of the water bottles I use at work during the day, on my way home, so I have a fresh bottle in case of emergency.

----------


## hunter63

Good advice.....even a power outage or phone lines down will shut down gas stations...even cash if the till or register doesn't work

Vehicles are always kept as close to full as practical........
Our "Place" (on avatar).......BOL, vacation cabin, retirement home, homestead, place in the country.....called what ever is fashion today...is 4 hours away, or a little more than 1/2 tank of fuel in any of the vehicles.

Small Igloo  6 pack cooler with 6 bottles of water in each vehicle ....used to take them out in the winter....don't any more, as they will freeze but haven't broken.....
Do use them in trips for use and the dogs....so are changed out regular.

----------


## NJHeart2Heart

> Good advice.....even a power outage or phone lines down will shut down gas stations...even cash if the till or register doesn't work
> 
> Vehicles are always kept as close to full as practical........
> Our "Place" (on avatar).......BOL, vacation cabin, retirement home, homestead, place in the country.....called what ever is fashion today...is 4 hours away, or a little more than 1/2 tank of fuel in any of the vehicles.
> 
> Small Igloo  6 pack cooler with 6 bottles of water in each vehicle ....used to take them out in the winter....don't any more, as they will freeze but haven't broken.....
> Do use them in trips for use and the dogs....so are changed out regular.


Hmm.. bottles of water in the car..my concern is always that heat, like we are expecting in NJ in the next few days... the cooler idea... that's some good food for thought...

----------


## NJHeart2Heart

> Who names these blasted storms? I'm sorry but "Colin" does not instill fear. It's no wonder folks don't evacuate. 
> 
> "This is Rainy Weathers with the Weather Channel. Tropical storm FooFoo...."
> 
> Seriously, if they want folks to be concerned and make preparations they should name them something like Killer, Mauler or even Kick Your Butt in a Heartbeat. But Colin?


In the middle of Trump's very serious RNC speech, and I start cracking up laughing... storm FooFoo.. LOLOLO!!!!

----------


## hunter63

I bottled water in a vehicle is a concern....these are made to be stored.....

http://beprepared.com/datrex-water-p...GwYxoCZXTw_wcB

Cooler is more for containment than insulation...... started using it for winter, incase the bottles (cheap) froze and broke...would still be contained.
Warm of hot water doesn't taste all that good,.... but is wet and will keep you from going thirsty...

Yeah I have seen all the BS about doing this....I have a SIL that quotes articles daily on all this stuff.....
I will take my chances rather than die of thirst.....It's not like I gonna drink it everyday.

http://www.attn.com/stories/2875/bot...r-hot-car-safe

----------


## crashdive123

I store quite a bit of water and drink a lot.  There is always a good supply of bottled water in each vehicle and have never had issues with it because of heat.

----------


## Rick

Probably never had issues with it because of freezing either.  :Cool: 

Any soft sided water bottle can be used to store water in a vehicle in the winter. Fill the bottle half full, squeeze out the air and cap. The extra space will allow the water to freeze and expand without damage to the bottle. I use a 2 quart military canteen in this manner and that gives me a quart of water in winter. Of course, it will be frozen so you have to deal with that. I've been doing this for years and have never had a problem......yet.

----------


## hunter63

> Probably never had issues with it because of freezing either. 
> 
> Any soft sided water bottle can be used to store water in a vehicle in the winter. Fill the bottle half full, squeeze out the air and cap. The extra space will allow the water to freeze and expand without damage to the bottle. I use a 2 quart military canteen in this manner and that gives me a quart of water in winter. Of course, it will be frozen so you have to deal with that. I've been doing this for years and have never had a problem......yet.


Being lazy...never did anything special to those cheapo water bottles.........and they do freeze hard enough to pound nail with them.
I would never have thought that they would hold up......thinking they are just thin and flexible enough to not break.

----------


## Rick

What brand are they. Do you know?

----------


## crashdive123

I freeze water bottles for my cooler that I keep in my truck.  They are re-frozen every day and ready for the next.  I use the Walmart brand 20 oz bottles.  Never had an issue with rupturing.

----------


## hunter63

> What brand are they. Do you know?


Depend what's on sale.....some times they have a like a 36 pack for $4 bucks.......
Mostly store brand.....have found 24 packs for $1.99 from Menards.

I have my gym bag in the truck has just shoes and a PSK in it.....
Carry a heavier Aquafina bottle in it along with a cheaper bottle...then refill it from the cheaper bottles .....or even the ice maker water tap on the refrigerator.

----------


## marla

Canned 25 pounds of cherries today.  Plus put another 10 pounds in the dehydrator.  Also made up 4 batches of dry laundry soap.

----------


## druid

Well not this week but over the past few months....

* Made a plate carrier that accepts 10x12 hard plates and my soft armor with hydration bladder holder
* Made a slip-on [a duty belt], padded MOLLE battle belt
* Made a dump pouch
* Made an IFAK for that battle belt
* Bought one more Israeli bandage, 4x5 trauma pads, packing gauze and Celox [for the battle  belt IFAK]
* Made a magazine shoulder bag [reminds you of a compartmentalized haversack] that accepts AR and AK mags.
* Made a padded, zipper EDC pouch
* Purchased about 2K rounds of various ammo
* Added 3 more months worth of dry goods to my stockpile [beans, rice, Ramen noodles and misc. seasonings]
* Replaced all the incandescent/gas bulbs in my tactical lights that accept CREE T-6 LED lamps [SureFire G2 and 6P/9P lights]. LED modules are all over 600 Lumens.
* Purchased additional rechargeable CR123/1200 mAh batteries [and an additional charger]
* Replaced the furniture on my Romanian and painted it a textured camo
* Bought an M-Tech clone of the Cold Steel Trail Master Bowie [Model MT-151, that'll be here Friday]. Well over a dozen positive "use/abuse" videos on YT [and 2 negative] reviewing the blade caused me to want to try it out. $19 on Amazon+free s/h, won't break the bank if it fails.
* Bought 2 sheets of 12x12 Kydex to make 2 knife sheaths and a handgun holster for the Battle Belt [arriving Friday]. Going to transfer my KA*BAR to my battle belt and the M-Tech will replace the KA*BAR...both of which will need Kydex sheaths.

Aside from all ^that^, my youngest daughter was accepted to her #1 college pick [which is local] and so - depending on grants, FAFSA and scholarships obtained...depends on what of my income tax return I'll be able to 'play' with. If all bodes well with financial aid, I plan on building another AR upper to mate with my DMR build - a parkerized, midlength gas/lightweight 16" barrel, 1:8 twist in .223 Wylde - and one of those mini-micro red dot optics everyone keeps raving about. I'll also replace my 3-9X DMR scope with a 5-24X and transfer the 3-9X to my AK and move the AK's red dot to the SKS [which has no optics at all].

.....I'm going to need more ammo.........LOL.

----------


## hunter63

> ..............
> .....I'm going to need more ammo.........LOL.


LOL....Yeah, no ship....
Been a busy guy.

----------


## backtobasics

Today we organized and inventoried our pantry. Still need a few thing but as is it sits we could last about 4 months. That's more than I thought we had. I'd like to make that it a year because If there is a disaster I don't think my adult kids are prepared.

----------


## LowKey

I just got the weirdest catalog in the mail. It had all these intriguing long-term survival foods, packaged in totes. It was actually a really cool system and might be a worthwhile product at a very "too good to be true" price.
But.
The whole catalog screamed over the top government conspiracy theories. Their website is just more propaganda, without a means to order the product in the catalog. No online product mirror. You pretty much had to call them directly.

If they as a company are so concerned about the government taking all their stuff in an emergency, nowhere do they tell you that your client information is destroyed on fulfilling your order so the government can't come get YOUR stuff. Come on. If you are going to market to the paranoid, how can you forget something like that.

Very strange experience.

----------


## hunter63

> I just got the weirdest catalog in the mail. It had all these intriguing long-term survival foods, packaged in totes. It was actually a really cool system and might be a worthwhile product at a very "too good to be true" price.
> But.
> The whole catalog screamed over the top government conspiracy theories. Their website is just more propaganda, without a means to order the product in the catalog. No online product mirror. You pretty much had to call them directly.
> 
> If they as a company are so concerned about the government taking all their stuff in an emergency, nowhere do they tell you that your client information is destroyed on fulfilling your order so the government can't come get YOUR stuff. Come on. If you are going to market to the paranoid, how can you forget something like that.
> 
> Very strange experience.


DHS plant?......send us your information?

----------


## Rick

Easy if you are the NSA.

EDIT: Ha! We posted at the same time. Great minds and all.

----------


## LowKey

The catalog came to my home address. 
OMG, THEY know where I am????

LOL.

----------


## crashdive123

You are soooooooo screwed.

----------


## Rick

Your only hope is a tin foil envelope for the catalog.

----------


## kyratshooter

You are not really in trouble with the food supply.  Food storage has reached the level of normalcy.

Trouble is when you can not tell your best friend how much ammo you really own because he might rat you out under enhanced interrogation!

Pass me another sheet of tin foil please, this one is getting crumpled.

----------


## Rick

I don't know about you guys but "enhanced interrogation" to me would be a morning without coffee. Don't tell me nuthin. I don't wanna know.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I don't know about you guys but "enhanced interrogation" to me would be a morning without coffee. Don't tell me nuthin. I don't wanna know.


I am in Kentucky.  

Enhanced interrogation is a bologna sandwich with no Mountain Dew to wash it down.  

Two days without Mountain Dew and they would break like brittle twigs!

----------


## madmax

Enhanced interrogation in FL... No Ice or AC

----------


## Rick

That, sir, is just inhumane.

----------


## Oddmott

So, i just grabbed myself a recurve bow - Fleetwood Edge, 62", 40lbs draw, naked.

This is something i'd been thinking about for a while, and my 7 yr old daughter has wanted to get into archery for over a year so I thought I'd join her.

I'm quickly realising I may have made a mistake. First, my area is all about hunting with compounds. Resources are very slim for traditional archery and clubs are either non-existent or only operate a couple months of each year.

The other problem is that i have a nearly freakish draw length. At the shop's range I tested the bow with 32 1/2" arrows, but i had to be very careful to not draw past my hand. The bow tech there said I'd need 34" or even 35" shafts if i ever intended to shoot a broadhead.

But before i ever consider hunting... i just need a bundle of decent, longer than normal target arrows. Anyone able to provide a source?!

----------


## crashdive123

I should think that the bigger issue was that the bow tech was wondering why you were naked. :Blush:

----------


## Graf

Bought another months supply of freeze dried food, been doing that every month. Bought another 3 0z of silver also has become a monthly thing. Camping this weekend work on increasing my skill levels of navigation, tracking, endurance.

----------


## Oddmott

> I should think that the bigger issue was that the bow tech was wondering why you were naked.


Hardy har har Crash.

I used to work with some of these Cabelas staffers at another hunting shop... they know better than to question any of the weird crap i do. lol

By the way i know i haven't been around these forums the past couple years (bought a house, battled cancer, started 2 businesses, got serious about homesteading/preparedness and didn't have time or energy for the interwebs) but your knife that I bought for my brother 5 or 6 years ago.... just epic. That thing has seen some solid use, is out with him in pouring rain throughout spring turkey season, spends its shelf life in a damp basement, hasn't developed a spec of rust, has only needed sharpening a handful of times and it's capable of filleting a turkey breast or hammering through a big whitetail breastbone.

Well done sir, very well done.

I'm jealous and saving up my pennies for one for my own.

----------


## hunter63

Oddmott good to see you back....life does get busy at times.....

Don't be a stranger......
...although I don't know if ......"Full contact naked bow hunting" is considered strange where you live.

----------


## Oddmott

> ...although I don't know if ......"Full contact naked bow hunting" is considered strange where you live.


Still safer than hockey! Ha

----------


## Rick

> I don't know if ......"Full contact naked bow hunting" is considered strange where you live.




Probly' would be in Walmart......or not.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

It sounds as though you have overcome some health issues.  Glad to hear it.  Hoping for continued success in your battle.

----------


## Rollicks

I'm studying plants that grow like weeds, but are edible. Right now I'm thinking about planting Mustard and Purslane.

----------


## Rick

You will find Purslane to be sooooo easy to grow. It takes little effort and little effort to harvest and store seeds. You can propagate it throughout the year just by pinching off a piece and placing that piece in the soil. It will start a new plant. It is one of the most prolific plants I have every come across without being invasive. It stays put where ever you place it. I cannot tout its growing benefits enough. It will not age well for eating so it is best to pick it early. It's not bad when it gets old it just does not look as good.

----------


## Rollicks

Rick. Dude. Across the Internet Bro Fist.

----------


## CrisisEquipped

Prepared about 2 gal of organic raw unfiltered apple cider vinagre. Got some more apples for vinagre or dehydrate.

----------


## jimLE

I've stepped up on stocking up on water since the tornadoes came to town this last April. i refilled 6-1 gallon water jugs and bought a 5 gallon jug of water for water dispensers.I've been stocking up on diff meats.packaged and canned alike.I've home canned several pints of chicken in broth.i bought a refillable salt n pepper grinders.the salt grinder shaker will be mostly for the himalayan pink salt i already have.

----------


## rebel

Looking at a whole house generator for those hurricane disruptions. With the FIL on oxygen and requiring air conditioning, itll take a big one. Itll also need to be self starting and automatically switched. Ill probably go with NG then I wont have a tank. Any experienced recommendations?

Last week I got electric and the well pump operational at the farm. I still need to take a water sample in for analysis.

----------


## rebel

From my calculations and reviews Im leaning towards the generac 22Kw.

----------


## randyt

22 kw sounds about right, I install gas to generators.

----------


## madmax

I increase my food prep constantly.  I just bought another3 pack of lifestraws.  My packs were mostly "tactical".  I decided to put together a  more urban looking bag to get home.  It works for a night or two in the woods as well.  It's a Mystery Ranch.

----------


## LauraB477

Since my repair remained unfinished, the first thing I will go to IKEA is to buy the remaining equipment, and just things for the house. I will pay attention to HOW I SPAM YOU IN THE FUTURE.

Achtung! Placing zee spam in zee post is verboten. Tell your muder you are not allowed out of zee basement. You are now in timeout.

----------


## oldsoldier

Added 3 more strawberry plants, 2 blackberry vines, cut several dead trees on the property and cut it up for firewood. Downloaded a set of plans for a chicken tractor ( project for memorial day weekend) started setting up my reloading equipment, ordered 2 more dies and bought 1000 pistol primers for reloading.

----------


## madmax

Updating our BOB's (even though we're not walking our fat selves far loaded).  Filled 2 propane tanks out of the camper.  Continuing  buying just a bit more at the grocery than we need when the truck comes in.  Hedging a little each time on meds.  Looking at vaccum sealers.

----------


## rebel

Got electric and water run to my camper at the farm. Now I have a full hookup. Still need to have a big lp tank brought out. Worked on my clandestine garden from some land I cleared in the swamp. Its going to take awhile. Its full of roots.

----------


## Dropship

Just bought myself this mountain bike in case I have to get out of town in a hurry and the roads are clogged with vehicles at a standstill.. :Smile: 
A couple of scenarios spring to mind-
1- Complete social breakdown, mobs running riot everywhere.
2- Incoming asteroid spotted by astronomers en route for a splashdown in the sea, I live only 50 yards from the Atlantic (gulp).. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Lord help me if I ever find myself running from an asteroid on a bicycle...

Alan

----------


## kyratshooter

Run Forrest, run!

----------


## Rick

I want a basket on my bike and a catcher's mit to catch that rascal. Those things are worth money!

----------


## Dropship

The dinos never bothered to buy bikes, bad call..

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

You don't know that they didn't. They might have had a booming bike business. Booming (see what I did there?). I think alligators must have been excellent skateboarders.

----------

